# Liste: Selbst-aufgebaute Bikes - Eintragen!



## madbull (2. Oktober 2001)

Moin Leude!

Würde hier gerne ne Liste aufmachen, in die sich alle eintragen, die sich ihr Rad selbst aufgebaut haben!
Würd mich echt interessieren, was ihr euch so an die Rahmen baut, wenn ihr die (im finanziellen Rahmen) freie Wahl habt!
Ich weiß - in der Galerie sind schon ne Menge Fotos von Bikes, da sieht man aber kaum alle Parts und so.
Ich mach auch gleich den Anfang:

Rahmen:		Red Bull FS150 von ca. 98 
Dämpfer:		DNM 22 AR 650 lbs/inch
Gabel:			Rock Shox Judy XC 2001 gelb/schwarz
Steuersatz:		Cane Creek C2
Innenlager:		Shimano BB-UN 52 (noch)
Naben:		XT 00
Speichen:		DT Alpine 2.3-1.8-2.0 (!)
Felgen:		F 519 si
Schläuche:		Schwalbe Standard
Reifen:		Conti Vertikal Pro
Vorbau:		Profile Vario Stem
Lenker:		Azonic WF Riser
Griffe:			Yeti
Sattelstütze:		XTR
Sattel:			Flite Tri Gel
Bremsen:		SRAM 9.0
Bremshebel:		SRAM 9.0
Schalthebel:		XT 8-fach
Bremszüge:		Gore
Schaltzüge:		Jagwire
Schaltwerk:		XT 00
Umwerfer:		LX 98
Kurbel:		Deore 00 mit XT98 Kettenblättern(32er und 22er)
Pedale:		636 oder Wellgo Bärentatzen
Ritzel:			LX 8-fach
Kette:			IG-70

Hab ich natürlich offline geschrieben, war echt mehr als ich dachte!
Vielleicht tragt Ihr Euch ja trotzdem ein! 

cu folx!


----------



## Fire-Eater (2. Oktober 2001)

Basis: Radon mit Komplett-Deore und einzelnen Ritchey-Komponenten
und RS Jett
Mittlerweile ausgetauscht:

- Gabel Rond Quake Air Firm-tec
- Sattel SLR
- Reifen Skinny Jimmy
- Hinterradbremse HS33
- Scott Barends

Demnächst: Laufräder, am liebsten X618 mit Hügi 240

Okay, is jetzt nich die Welle, aber mir hats Spass gemacht und man kann sich immer wieder über neue Sachen freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lutz (2. Oktober 2001)

Ich habe seit letztem Mittwoch mein supergeiles RCC08!! (Bin gerade von der ersten Hardcore-Tour zurück und etwas 
euphorisch und aus der Puste...)
Zu dem bockharten und trotzdem leichten Rahmen habe ich nur Teile montiert, die sich bei mir absolut bewährt haben und mich noch auf keinem Rennen im Stich gelassen haben.
Als da wären:
XTR-Schaltung,-Umwerfer,-Hebel
HG92-Kette
XT-Kassette 32/11
Race-Face Kurbel mit Race-Face Blättern 46/36/24
XT-Innenlager
Time Pedale
XTR-Naben
DT Comp. Speichen 
SUN 0°XC Felge 
HS33 Bremse hi/vo
RooX Sattelstütze 
Fizik Nisene Sattel
Race-Face Lenker
RooX Vorbau
Race-Face Real-Seal Steuersatz
RS Judy SL '98 (die einzig gescheite Rock Shox Gabel neben der MAG21, denn trotz Stahlfedern und viel Steifigkeit nur 1450g Gewicht!)
IRC Mythos Redwall 1.9"
Schwalbe Extra Leicht Schlauch

Und ich kann sagen: Das Ding geht ab wie "Schmitt's Katze"! Mir juckt schon der Hintern, im nächsten Jahr die Rennsaison mit der Feile zu eröffnen, denn wer mit dem Teil nicht schnell ist, will es auch nicht sein!
Ach ja.... 

Lutz


----------



## Principia (2. Oktober 2001)

na dann woll mer mal:

monate lange teileauswahl stand mal als erstes an.
und dann, nach & nach wurden untenstehende bikes "geboren"... ,-))))))))))))))))))))))))) (schwafel, schwafel....)


Bike:

Rahmen 
 Rocky Mountain Instinct 2000
Gabel 
 Rock Shox SID XC 2000 
Federelemet 
 Fox Float RC 
Felgen 
Mavic X517 SUP ceramic 32loch  
Naben 
 White Industries mit Titanfreilauf und Tune AC16/17 
Speichen 
 DT Revolution black   2,0 x 1,5 mm 
Reifen 
Continental Vertical Pro 2.3 (ständig wechselnd) 
Pedale 
Shimano PD-M 747  (bald frog ti) 
Kurbeln 
Race Face Forged LP 32/44 mit Tune- Schrauben 
Kette 
Shimano Dura Ace 9-speed 
Kassette 
Shimano XTR 9-speed, 12-34 
Innenlager 
 Tune AC 38 
Umwerfer 
Shimano XTR 
Schaltwerk 
Shimano XTR 
Schalthebel 
Shimano XTR 
Lenker 
Syntace duraflite
Vorbau 
  Tune geiles Teil 120 mm schwarz
Steuersatz 
Race Face SL
Bremsen 
Magura HS 33 SIDblau 
Sattel 
  Flite titanium (bald AX lightness)
Sattelstütze 
Race Face XY 400 mm 
Farbe 
  Schwarz / Alu canadian 
Größe 
  18 


RR:

Rahmen 
  Principia RSL 
Gabel 
  Mizuno F1 carbon 1 1/8 
Felgen 
Mavic Cosmos 
Naben 
Mavic Cosmos 
Speichen 
Mavic Cosmos 
Reifen 
Continental Grand Prix 23mm blau 
Pedale 
Shimano Ultegra SPD-R 
Kurbeln 
Shimano Ultegra 39/53 
Kette 
  Connex 
Kassette 
Shimano Ultegra 12-23 9-speed 
Innenlager 
Shimano Ultegra Vielzahn 
Umwerfer 
Shimano Ultegra 
Schaltwerk 
Shimano Ultegra 
Schalthebel 
Shimano Ultegra 
Lenker 
  Modolo Q-Race 
Vorbau 
Syntace Megaforce 260 
Steuersatz 
  Rudelli A-head 
Bremsen 
Shimano Ultegra 
Bremshebel 
Shimano Ultegra 
Sattel 
  Flite titanium 
Sattelstütze 
  Selcof CNC 
Farbe 
  Polished Blue eloxiert 
Größe 
  56 cm 

so das wars dann.



Gruß Michael


----------



## jockel (2. Oktober 2001)

*Hier die Zutaten für meine Rakete (Wostok-2000):*

Rahmen: Kocmo Titan 21"
Gabel: SID Race 2000
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThread Set (es gibt nur den einen)
Vorbau: Extralite 120mm
Lenker: Easton Carbon CT2
Hörnchen: Tune
Griffe: Ritchey
Schalter: Sachs PowerGrip Wavey (uralt und bewährt)
Bordcomputer: Cateye MightyII
Züge: Gore RideOne
Bremshebel: Kooka Racha V-Brake Typ (Super Hebel)
Bremse vorn: Ritchey V-Brake (Sch... XTR quietschte ohne Ende)
Bremse hinten: XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT Short (m.E. bestes Preis-Leistungsverhältnis)
Kette: z.Zt. Connex
Kurbel: Storck Powerarms (z.Zt. in Reparatur, schon seit über 3 Wochen  )
Kettenblätter: 20 (Shimano), 32 (Shimano), 44 (meistens TA, z.Zt. NC17)
Innenlager: tune AC37
Räder: Schnellspanner tune, tune Mig75/Mag180, Sapim CX-Ray, Mavic 517 (bei mir keinerlei Probleme)
Kassette: XTR 11-30 Titan 8fach
Flaschenhalter: Zefal Carbon (ist leicht und hält ohne Ende)
Luftpumpe: Topeak MasterBlaster
Sattelstütze: tune
Sattel: tune (selbst bezogen)

Fehlt noch was? Na Ihr könnt mich ja bei Interesse noch mal fragen. 

Das ganze wiegt inklusive Luftpumpe und Flaschenhalter ziemlich genau 9,0kg


----------



## Livanh (2. Oktober 2001)

haha, alles so leicht....
Rahmen
01 Rocky Mountain Rm6
Gabel:
Z1
Kurbel
LX
Kettenblätter
Xt
Schaltwerk u Schalthebel u Umwerfer
Xt
Vorbau
Race Face dh 50mm
Lenker
Race Face dh
Steuersatz
Chris King
Felgen
F519
Naben
Magura Comp
Innenlager
Lx
Griffe
Odi
Bremsen
Hayes mit vorne 20er Scheibe


----------



## Thorsten_F (2. Oktober 2001)

Also hier mal meine singletrailwaffe.....  

Rahmen 
Bontrager Race Lite 1997

Gabel 
Rock Shox Mag 21 tuned by Keith B.
Felgen 
Mavic X517 SUP ceramic 32loch 
Naben 
Tune Mig75+ Mag 200 
Reifen 
(ständig wechselnd) Tioga Psycho skin (Sommer)
IRC Mythos, Vertical Pro.....
Pedale 
Shimano PD-M 747  
Kurbeln 
Cook Bros RSR mit RaceFace Blättern 22-32-42
Shimano XT 8-speed 12-23 
Innenlager 
Race Face CroMo
Umwerfer 
Shimano XT
Schaltwerk 
Shimano XTR 
Schalthebel 
Shimano XT 
Lenker 
Syntace duraflite 
Vorbau 
Syncros 1" 135mm 0°
Steuersatz 
XTR 
Bremsen 
Avid V-Brakes 2.0
Sattel 
Avocet O2
Sattelstütze 
Use XCR 
Farbe 
Schwarz / Silberdekor
17"

Rennfertig(also mit satteltasche) wiegt das rad 10,3 kg
(und das trotz stahl )


----------



## Martin M (2. Oktober 2001)

Hi!
@madbull: Habe deine feine Liste einfach mal kopiert und meine Parts reingeschrieben  


Rahmen: Centurion No Pogo 98 
Dämpfer: DNM ST8RC 700 lbs/inch (demnächst ROND )
Gabel: ROND Quake AIR 70
Steuersatz: CK 
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Naben: Magura Pro 
Speichen: DT Comp 2 - 1,8 - 2
Felge vorn: Mavic 317
Felge hinten: Mavic 618
Schläuche: Schwalbe xtra light
Reifen vorn: Schwalbe Jimmy light
Reifen hinten: IRC Mythos XC 2,1
Vorbau: Syntace Precision
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Superbend
Griffe: Ritchey
Hörner: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: Ritchey 
Sattel: Flite 
Bremsen: Magura Louise
Bremshebel: Magura Louise
Schalthebel: XT 8-fach 
Bremszüge: Magura
Schaltzüge: Shimano, durchgehend
Schaltwerk: XT 01
Umwerfer: STX 98 
Kurbel: XT 98
Pedale: Time
Ritzel: XTR Stahl 8-fach 12-32
Kette: SRAM PG 58

Extras: Hinterer Adapter für die Scheibe selbst gebaut


----------



## onespeed (2. Oktober 2001)

rahmen:         scott g-zero fx pro
gabel:            rock shox sid sl (leider noch immer im arsch)
dämpfer:        rock shox
steuersatz:    chris king 
vorbau:          syntace megaforce
lenker:           syntace duraflite
hörnchen:      roox
griffe:             yeti
schalthebel:   sram !!!
bremshebel:  xtr
bremsen:       xtr
schaltwerk:    xtr
umwerfer:      xtr
züge:             shimano (komplett mit aussenhüllen verlegt)
kette:             xtr
Kassette:       xtr titan 
kurbeln:         race face turbine 
blätter:          race face
innenlager:    xt
pedale:          time
naben:           xtr 32l
speichen:       ritchey revolution black (vorne radial)
felgen:           mavic 517 ceramic
reifen:            ritchey z-max wcs 2,1
schläuche:     conti latex
sattelstütze:  race face xy
sattel:            flite
diverse alu und titan schrauben

yours
schrauberlehrling


----------



## Dani (2. Oktober 2001)

Hallo hallo
ich beginne mal mit einem Bike und poste dann vielleicht noch ein paar Mal...

Rahmen: Giant XTC Big Bear 2001
Dämpfer: German:A Air Force One 170mm Länge 9.5 Bar Negativ und Positivkammer 
Gabel: Race Factory SH 729 R100 Stahlfeder / Öl, 100mm
Steuersatz: Cane Creek integrated mit Extradichtring
Innenlager: Shimano BB-UN 72 (noch) 
Naben: Hügi 240 Disc 
Nabenschnellspanner: Ti Inbusspannachsen
Speichen: DT Revolution 2.0/1.5 vorn und hinten links, Competition 2.0/1.8 hinten 
                 rechts, gebunden und gelötet
Felgen: X 317 Disc 
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Reifen: Conti Vertical Pro vorn, Michelin Hot S hinten
Vorbau: Syntace VRO 
Lenker: Syntace VRO
Griffe: Grab On  
Sattelstütze: Moots
Sattel: Selle Bassano Miguel Martinez 
Bremsen: Hope Mini 185mm/165mm
Bremshebel: Hope Mini 
Schalthebel: Sram 9.0 SL 8-fach 
Schaltzüge: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Sram 9.0 SL 2000
Umwerfer: Sram Neos 
Kurbel: XT 95 mit 20/30/44
Pedale: Wellgo Klickies mit Ti Achse
Ritzel: XTR 12-32 8 Fach
Kette: Sachs SC R80
Lenkerhörner: Coda Babu 2 

Am liebsten hätte ich auch hier noch die alten Daumenschalthebel montiert, das
kommt vielleicht noch, ich habe noch ein Paar Suntour XC Pro in Reserve  

Gruss
Dani


----------



## Frank (2. Oktober 2001)

Frame Giant XtC DS-2 (2000) Alu 6013 T6
Bremsen (noch) Giant MPH 1.1
Gabel Marzocchi Z1 MCR (2001) 130 mm
Dämpfer RS SID Adjust Dual Air 86 mm
Innenlager XT
Kurbeln + Kettenblätter RaceFace Prodigy
Kette HG92
Kassette LX 11-32
Laufräder Magura XC Disc (X223 + DT Onyx)
Schaltwerk SRAM 9.0
Umwerfer SRAM 7.0
Schalthebel SRAM 7.0 abgesägt
Griffe ODI Lock-On Ruffian
Lenker GoFast Club Roost DH
Reifen vorne Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.35
Reifen hinten Nokian Gazzaloddi Dual 2.3
Sattel Fizik Nisene Team Rotwild Ed.
Seatpost Profile Tomac 27.2
Pedale Shimano PD-M 545
Beleuchtung Sigma Mirage 5+20 Watt
Tacho HAC4 Titan

wiegt 13.8 kg und fährt alles )))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pagey (3. Oktober 2001)

hab eigentlich keine lust auf sowas .......aber mir is grad sooooo fad gewesen !


Frame - Trek !! 13 Zoll !!
Gabel - Judy XC 
Kurbeln - Point Speed Bone Bmx
Laufräder - Sun Rhyno Lite
Kettenführung - Point
Bremsen - Avid V Brakes
Griffe - Primo Bmx
Lenker - Roox Bomber 4.0
Vorbau - Point 
Reifen - Tioga DH 2.1
Sattel - Tioga Multi Control XL 
Seatpost - Coda (uaargghhh )
Pedale - Shimano DX 

guate nocht !!


----------



## OLB Andi (3. Oktober 2001)

Ich schließe mich Pagey an:
zuviel schreibkram

Ich hab ein RM7 aus vielen schweren,sauteuren Einzelteilen aufgebaut.


----------



## axel (3. Oktober 2001)

faule saecke ... 
  

na denn:
jahrgang 2001 sind rahmen, gabel und ein paar teile die sich nicht vom 'alten' bike uebernehmen liessen.
momentan gibt's eigentlich net viel zu meckern.

rahmen: scott strike 10 
daempfer: sid race 
gabel: manitou x-vert air
steuersatz: ritchey wcs 
vorbau: ritchey wcs
lenker: ritchey wcs
griffe: profile
barends: onza 
bremshebel: shimano xt
bremsen: shimano xtr 
bremszuege: bbb 
schalthebel: sram 9.0 sl halfpipe
schaltwerk: sram 9.0 sl 
umwerfer: shimano xtr
schaltzuege: bbb 
ritzel: shimano xt 9-fach 11-32
kette: connex 
innenlager: shimano xt 
kurbel: shimano xt 
pedale: shimano 747 
naben: tune mig75, mag180 
speichen: dt revo 2.0-1.8 
felgen: mavic x517 
schlaeuche: schwalbe extraleicht 
reifen: schwalbe jimmy
schnellspanner: tune ac16/17
sattelstuetze: moots 
sattel: flite slr


----------



## Martix (3. Oktober 2001)

PFAU! wenn ich das so durchles denk ich mir "ihr müsst zuviel geld haben...." anders gibts ja das nicht!

aber wer sein bike liebt der brennt...oder so ähnlich heissts ja 

meins:

rahmen: hitec dual
gabel: '99er judy XC (auf leichtbau getrimmt...ich hab einfach beim ausbauen ein paar teile weggenommen....ca. 100g gespart!!)
schalteinheit: XT/LX mix von '99
bremsen: avid 1.0(kommt bald eine maguraz HS33 dran!)
reifen: nokian dual 2.3
laufräder: v: bontrager (radial!!!), h: sun ryhno lite XL
naben: bontrager/LX
vorbau: roox danny's stem
lenker: roox FPS freerider
kettenführung: roox chain animals
pedale: NC-17
kurbeln: LX von '99
sattel: f.u.n.n.
stütze: hitec


----------



## axel (3. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Martix _
> *... "ihr müsst zuviel geld haben...." *


aehm, jetzt net mehr


----------



## Hacky (3. Oktober 2001)

Moin; Moin ! 


Ich werd mein senf auch mal ablassen!


Rahmen: Trek 7000 Mod. 98   Alpha ZX Aluminium (Dragonfly Green)

Naben: DT-swiss Disc Naben
Speichen: DT- 2,0mm schwarz
Felgen:Rigida DP 2000  V-Felgen schwarz
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy XC
Vorbau: Kore 3D 10°
Lenker: Race Face  "Air Alloy Riser"  silber
Schaltwerk: XT` 99
Umwerfer: LX`99
Kurbel: Icon Flywheel    (hoffe bald Race Face Prodigy)
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Shark  vorne und hinten
            (Lightversion)
Sattel: Selle Italia  "Flite" 
Pedale: Kore G.A.S.S. Gelb
Schuhe: Sidi "Dominator"
Bremsen: vorne  Magura  Gustav M`  01
                hinten  Magura HS- 24                          
Sattelstütze: Race Face


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Forest (3. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,

mir blieb ebenfalls nichts anderes übrig, als das bike selbst aufzubauen. Es sollte ein Fully sein, das die Vorzüge der beiden Gattungen 'Freerider' und 'Cross Country' vereint ohne deren Nachteile zu übernehmen. Als Gerüst kam daher der G-Zero FX-1-Rahmen in Frage: Steifer, stabiler Hauptrahmen mit akzeptablen 2800g inkl. Stahlfeder-Dämpfer.
Auch wenn's buchstäblich "schwer fällt": In Sachen Federung gibt's halt nichts besseres als Spiralferern.

Aber lest selbst:

Rahmen: Scott G-Zero FX-1 '00 
Dämpfer: Scott Comp-EX (Serie) 
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy Race
Steuersatz: Ritchey Fuzzy 
Innenlager: Shimano XT 110/68 
Naben: DT Onyx  
Felgen: Mavic X517 
Schläuche: Schwalbe Extra Leicht 
Reifen: IRC Mythos redwall, 2,1"
Vorbau: Ritchey comp lite, 120mm/6°
Lenker: Syntace
Sattelstütze: Easton EA70  
Sattel: Selle Flite 
Bremsen: Avid Magnesium 
Bremshebel: ebenso 
Schalthebel: LX 9-fach 
Bremszüge: weiß-der-Geier
Schaltzüge: ebenso 
Schaltwerk: XT 00 
Umwerfer: XT Plattenumwerfer (geht nicht anders) 
Kurbel: LX (22/32/42) 
Pedale: Kore G.A.S.S. Titan
Ritzel: XT 9-fach 
Kette: IG-70

Mit alle dem drückt das Rädchen nun mit 12,3 kg auf die Waage. 
Nach derzeitigem Kenntnisstand wüßte ich nicht, wo es noch sinnvoll leichter ginge. Immerhin soll's ja bezahlbar bleiben und auch noch zuverlässig.

Forest


----------



## pagey (3. Oktober 2001)

@frank - wo hast du denn die ODI RUFFIAN Lock on Grips her ????

in sämtlichen online shops find ich nur die Rogue und die sind ******** - brauche die Ruffian!

thx


----------



## Snipy (3. Oktober 2001)

rahmen: Votec F7 98
daempfer: Cane Creek AD 10
gabel: Marzocchi Z1 MCR `01
steuersatz: Cane Creek C2
vorbau: Amoeba irgendwas 50mm lang
lenker: Answer ProTaper
griffe: Ouri 
bremsen: Magura HS 33 Quicksilver 
schalthebel: LX
schaltwerk: LX 
umwerfer: Sachs Quarz (vom alten Bike noch im Topzustand) 
ritzel: LX  
innenlager: XT 
kurbel: irgend so alte Sachs Teile vom letzten Bike 
pedale: shimano 636
naben: LX 
speichen: DT in schwarz 
felgen: rigida 
reifen: ritchey Z-Max 
schnellspanner: LX 
sattelstuetze: Votec 
sattel: Vetta SP Trishock


Und als nächstes kommen neue Laufräder kommt jetzt drauf an ob ich mir ne Scheibe leisten kann.


----------



## AUSSIE (3. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute, 

Cannondale meinte, dass es nicht möglich sei, einen normalen 1 1/8 Rahmen mit einer Lefty zu versehen, da war ich eben gezwungen mir meine eigenen Teile fertigen zu lassen um es den Herren mal zu beweisen, was so alles möglich ist, wenn man nur will.

Hier nun die Liste der Einzelteile:

Rahmen: STORCK ORGANIC, L
Gabel: CANNONDALE LEFTY ELO + selbst entworfene Adapter
Bremse: SHIMANO XT DISC (mit MAGURA Scheiben)
Schaltung: ROHLOFF SPEEDHUB, DISC
Kurbeln: STORCK Carbon POWER ARMS PRO
Vorbau: SYNTACE VRO
Hörnchen: STORCK Carbon BARENDS
Felgen: MAVIC 317 Disc
Pedale: SHIMANO 858
Sattel: SELLE ROYAL ECLIPS

Und ich muss sagen, die Arbeit hat sich gelohnt! 

Das ORGANIC ist sehr gut verarbeitet und der zentrale Kabelkanal im Innern des Rahmens bietet genug Platz, um die XT Stahlflexleitungen und die Doppelkabel der SPEEDHUB unterzubringen, so dass das alles einen sehr aufgeräumten Eindruck macht. 
Die Befestigung der Drehmomentstütze am geschwungenen Carbon-Hinterbau erforderte etwas Feilarbeit, bis die Biegung kompensiert war. 
Das Kettenblatt musste auch erst mit der Säge bearbeitet werden, bis es auf dei POWERARMS passte (SCHABLONE lag den Kurbeln bei), dauerte keine 5 Minuten.
Das Einspeichen der SPEEDHUB war mit Hilfe der ausführlichen Anleitung auch keine Hexerei. 
Nur die CODA Vorderradnabe habe ich mir beim örtlichen Händler einspeichen lassen. da diese wegen der LEFTY asymmetrisch eingespeicht werden musste und mir dazu das nötige Werkzeug fehlt.

Alles in allem habe ich drei Tage geschraubt, gefeilt und getüftelt bis die Kiste zu meiner vollsten Zufriedenheit fertiggestellt war und danach die ersten 1000 Einfahrkilometer über sich ergehen lassen musste.
Ich habe es wirklich genossen und kann nur jedem empfehlen, sein Bike selbst aufzubauen und Ingenieur sein muss man dazu wirklich nicht!

See you,


           AUSSIE


----------



## onespeed (3. Oktober 2001)

ne kurbel für fast 1000märker und dann passen die kettenblätter nicht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



sorry, aber das is´n bissl to much
na ja, wenigstens legen die jungs von storck noch ne schablone mit bei    

yours
fassungsloser


----------



## AUSSIE (3. Oktober 2001)

Hi onespeed,

Es sind nicht alle Kettenblätter, die angepasst werden müssen, sondern nur das Grösste, da das direkt am Kurbelarm sitzt.

Und dieser ist aus Stabilitätsgründen an seinem Ansatz überdimensioniert im Vergleich zu normalen ALU-Kurbeln.

Mit gutem Werkzeug ist das ganze ein Angelegenheit von nicht mehr als 5 Minuten, also kaum der Rede wert.

See you.

               AUSSIE


----------



## RobBj123 (3. Oktober 2001)

Eigentlich ist das Rad garnicht von Anfang an selbst aufgebaut, es hat sich mehr so nach und nach entwickelt...

Rahmen: Cannondale CAAD 2 '97 
Gabel: HeadShok DD60
Steuersatz: Coda
Lenker: Coda
Vorbau: Coda
Laufräder: Mavic Crossride
Schläuche: Continental Latex
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max WCS
Schnellspanner: Mavic
Schalthebel: Sram 9.0 
Bremshebel: Sram 9.0 SL
Schaltwerk: Sram 9.0 SL
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Kette: Shimano
Kassette: Shimano 105; 12-23
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Flite
Kurbeln: Shimano LX
Innenlager: Shimano STX oder LX, keine Ahnung 
Bremszuge: Schaltkabel
Schaltzüge: Gore (******** mit 9.0 Schaltwerk)

ciao
Robert


----------



## rotwilderer (3. Oktober 2001)

So, hier mein Dingens (die Teile sind fast alle 2000er, bis auf Reifen, Schläuche, und Kleinteile):

Rahmen: Rotwild RCC01
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy Race '00, schwarz ohne die scheußlichen türkisen Sticker und mit ordentlichen Alu-Einstellschrauben.
Steuersatz: Race Face Real Seal
Innenlager: Shimano LX 4-Kant
Naben: DT-Onyx
Speichen: DT Comp
Felgen: Mavic F 519
Schläuche: Schwalbe Extraleicht
Reifen: Michelin Wildgripper Front S / XL S
Vorbau: Roox Danny´s XC 90mm, 5°
Lenker: Kore
Griffe: Scott Kraton
Sattelstütze: Roox S4
Sattel: Flite Tri Gel
Bremsen: Magura HS33 Silber
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Züge: Shimano
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano LX
Pedale: Ritchey Comp
Ritzel: Shimano XT
Kette: Sram PC69
Barends: Onza Raw 110

Soon to come: ADP Carbon-Booster, Laufräder (Hügi 240+ X517 od. X618 Ceramic), Race Face Turbine LP, Lenker (Syntace od. Easton)

*@lutz* Hast Du ein Fotto von Deinem Hobel mit der 98er Judy SL? Wenn ja, lasses doch mal irgendwo auftauchen, sieht bestimmt fein aus!


----------



## Markµs (4. Oktober 2001)

Rahmen		Principia	Rex XC Disc (2000er)
Gabel		Manitou	Mars Super
Steuersatz		King	Devolution
Vorbau		Syntace	Megaforce 254
Lenker		Syntace	Duraflite
Lenkerstopfen		Syntace 
Schalthebel		Shimano	XTR SL-M 952
Seilzüge		Shimano 
Griffe		ODI	Rogue Lock-On
Barends		NN	NN
Bremse vorne		Hayes	FH
Bremse hinten		Hayes	FH
VR-Nabe		DT	Hügi 240 Disc 32 L
VR-Nabensp.		Shimano	XT
VR-Speichen		DT	Competition / Messing
VR-Felge		Rigida	Grizzly
VR-Reifen		IRC	Mythos
VR-Schlauch Continental	MTB 26 Latex
HR-Nabe		DT	Hügi 240 Disc 32 L
HR-Nabensp.		Shimano	XT
HR-Speichen		DT	Competition / Alu
HR-Felge		Mavic	X 517
HR-Reifen		Panaracer	Trail Blaster
HR-Schlauch Continental	MTB 26 Latex
Kassette		Shimano	XT CS-M 750 aq
Schaltwerk		Shimano	XTR RD-M 952GS
Kette		Shimano	Dura Ace CN-7700
Umwerfer		Shimano	XTR FD-M 953
Tretlager		Shimano	XT BB-UN 72
Kurbelarme		RaceFace	LP Compact
Kettenblätter		Race Face	9 Spd
Pedale		Time	ATAC
Sattelstütze		Thomson	Elite 12° 410 mm
Sattel		fi'si:k	Pavé


----------



## Markµs (4. Oktober 2001)

Rahmen	Müsing	Raven
Gabel	Manitou	Mars (*)
Steuersatz	King	NoThreadSet (*)
Vorbau	Syntace	Megaforce 254 (*)
Lenker	Easton	EA 70 (*)
Lenkerstopfen	Syntace (*)	
Schalthebel	Shimano	XTR ST-M 950
Seilzüge	Nokon	(*)
Griffe	ODI	Yeti Lock-On (*)
Barends	OnZa	CWA
Bremse vorne	Shimano	XTR BR-M 951 (*)
Bremse hinten	Shimano	XTR BR-M 951 (*)
VR-Nabe	Shimano	XTR HB-M 950
VR-Nabensp.	Shimano	XTR
VR-Speichen	DT	Competition / Alu (*)
VR-Felge	Mavic	X 517 (*)
VR-Reifen Schwalbe	Black Arrow (*)
VR-Schlauch Schwalbe	Extraleicht SV (*)
HR-Nabe	Shimano	XT FH-M 737
HR-Nabensp.	Shimano	XTR
HR-Speichen	DT	Competition / Alu (*)
HR-Felge	Mavic	X 618 Ceramic (*)
HR-Reifen Schwalbe	Black Shark light
HR-Schlauch Schwalbe	Extraleicht SV (*)
Kassette	Shimano	XTR CS-M 950 (*)
Schaltwerk	Shimano	XTR RD-M 950GS
Kette	Shimano	XT CN-HG 90 (*)
Umwerfer	Shimano	XT FD-M 737
Tretlager	Shimano	XT BB-M 952 (*)
Kurbelarme	Shimano	XTR FC-M 950-5
Kettenblätter	Shimano	(*)
Pedale	Time	ATAC Carbon WC (*)
Sattelstütze	Tune	Starkes Stück 410 mm (*)
Sattel	Selle Italia	Flite (*)


(*) = Ersatz für Defektes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markµs (4. Oktober 2001)

Hi Aussie,

warum hast du Magura-Scheiben für deine XT-Disc montiert?


----------



## Lutz (4. Oktober 2001)

> _Original geschrieben von Markµs _
> *Rahmen	Müsing	Raven ...usw
> 
> *



Ein wirklich sehr schönes Rädchen (Müsing-Rahmen mhhh...) mit sehr vernünftigen und durchdachten Komponenten! Sogar der XTR-Kurbelstern ist der einzig richtige: 5-Arm... Das ist mal eine Freude soetwas zu lesen!

Lutz


----------



## AUSSIE (4. Oktober 2001)

@Markus,

Die CODA-Nabe fuer die LEFTY gibt es nur mit 4 Schrauben und die  ROHLOFF-Nabe hat auch nur 4 Bohrungen.

Magura sind die einzigen die sowas "off the shelf" anbieten. Standard sind 6 Schrauben.


See you,

              AUSSIE


----------



## OLB Phil (4. Oktober 2001)

Tja mein bike is auch fast ein custom bike durch dauern neue teile & mache sind so alt, dass schon nich mehr wahr is.


Rah: Steppenwolf Tycoon CR 2001 da erster von 98 gebrochen
Dämp: RS Coupe Deluxe
Fork: RS Judy 100 98/99 (kack Teil!!!)
Kurbeln:  95er XT!!!!!!!!!! mit syncros & race-face blättern
Ped: die roten 636er halt
Vorbau: Atom-Lab ultra kurz & endgeil
lenker: Ringle pfunds-schwer
shifter: 95 s-ram Links & STX 8fach Rechts
bremsen: 97er Magura Raceline "Neongelb" mit firehands hebeln
laufräder: XT/LX geht eh immer gleich alles kaputt!
reifen: V. Kujo DH 2,35/ H. Nokian: Freddies Revenge 2,35 1200g!
                                          BESTER REIFEN EVER
griffe: ODI
Sattel: BMX gold-glitter superbequem & fett & ulta langliebig 
            & schwer
Shalterei; XT / LX

that´s it my lovely bike!


----------



## T.R. (4. Oktober 2001)

Hallo,
mein neues Bike (Heute eine Woche alt und 270km älter) habe ich folgendermaßen aufgebaut:

Rahmen: Moots Smoothie mit Fox Float RC, 78mm Federweg
Gabel: Rock Shox SIDney, 80mm Federweg
Steuersatz: Chris King No Threadset
Vorbau: Moots Ti Beam
Lenker: Schmolke Karacho
Griffe: Votec Kraton
Hörnchen: Tune RH 1
Sattelstütze: gebogene Moots Titan
Sattel: Flite TT
Laufräder: XTR Naben mit 32 Loch Mavic X 618 Ceramic und schwarzen DT Competition Speichen mit schwarzen Alunippeln.
Schnellspanner: XTR
Reifen: Schwalbe Jimmy light 2,1
Schläuche: Panaracer Greenlight
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR Standard
Brems/Schalthebelkombination: Shimano XTR STI
Kurbeln: Shimano XTR 4-Arm mit 24 - 34 - 48
Innenlager: Shimano XTR Patrone
Kette: Shimano Dura Ace
Kassette: Shimano XTR 12-34 CSM 953
Bremsen: XTR V - Brake
Züge: Shimano XTR

Warum habe ich dieses Bike gewählt?
Mein Ziel ist es ein leichtes Bike zu haben, allerdings ohne Funktionalitätseinschränkungen. Der Rahmen hat aufgrund des Materials, der Lagerung und der Verarbeitung die Vermutung eines leichten und stabilen Rahmens für sich, ob er es tatsächlich ist, wird sich zeigen. Weiteres Kaufargument: gute Erfahrungen mit Titan (keine Beulen, sehr robust) und die subjektive Leidenschaft für das Material. Die Federgabel ist m.E. funktionell die beste Leichtbaugabel und auch recht zuverlässig, trotz ihrer manchmal auftretenden Buchsenprobleme. Luftverlust und ähnliches hat bei mir noch keine SID gehabt, lediglich ausgeschlagenen Buchsen. Die 2002er Gabeln haben bessere Buchsen. Die von mir gewählte Ausstattung hat sich an meinem Hardtail als problemlos und zuverlässig bewährt. Aufgrund diverser negativer Erfahrungen mit Leichtbauteilen (siehe mtbr.de) habe ich auch an diesem Rad auf Leichtbauteile wie Naben, Kurbeln oder Titaninnenlager verzichtet und auf eine komplette XTR gesetzt. Auch Stahlschnellspanner bringen in Verbindung mit einer Leichtfedergabel wie der SIDney spürbar mehr Steifigkeit als ein Titanschnellspanner, deswgen auch hier XTR und nicht Tune. Titanvorbau und - Stütze sind auf meine Liebe zu Titan zurückzuführen ( Nennt es Spinnerei), hier kann man mit deutlich geringerem Preisaufwand gleiche bzw. höhere Gewichtseinsparungen erreichen. ( Mein Tip: Extralite Vorbau, bei der Sattelstütze fällt die Alternative schon schwerer, da die Moots wirklich leicht und sehr stabil ist, eventuell Tune ( siehe auch dazu mtbr.de). Der Lenker ist der zur Zeit leichteste am Markt, ich kann ihn empfehlen, allerdings nicht für allzu schwere Fahrer, da er dann zuviel Flex haben dürfte. Letztlich muß jeder selber entscheiden, ob ihm 30 -50gr Einsparung zu Alulenkern so viel Geld wert ist. Die Votec Griffe sind mein Leichtbautip schlechthin: Recht günstig mit 20 DM, sehr leicht mir 20gr pro Paar ( sparen 60-70gr im Vergleich zu Standardgriffen) und trotzdem angenehm zu fahren, speziell kein Durchdrücken auf den Lenker, wie es z.B. bei den Ritchey WCS Griffen der Fall ist, die mit 50 gr auch noch schwerer sind. Tune Hörnchen sind leicht und durch den dicken Durchmesser sehr komfortabel. Nachteil: Nur eine Griffposition, aber mir reicht sie völlig aus.
Die Greenlight Schläuche sind mit 95 - 100gr sehr leicht und halten bei mir mit einem Druck von 3 -3,5 bar sehr ordentlich und nicht schlechter als Standard- oder Schwalbe Extralight Schläuche.
Die Jimmy Reifen können bei Trockenheit überzeugen, auf nassem Fels und nassem, härteren steinigen Untergrund sind sie sehr rutschig. Nicht gerade der ideale Herbstreifen, aber durchaus fahrbar. Die Herstelllergewichtsangaben halten mein Jimmies nicht ein, sie wiegen 510 und 512 gr.
Was ist in Planung an dem Rad? Eventuell Nokon Züge ( bin mir noch nicht sicher, ob sich die Preisausgabe auch lohnt) und eine neue 2002er SID Race wegen der besseren Buchsen und des schönen Electric Blue.
Viele Grüße,
T.R.


----------



## T.R. (4. Oktober 2001)

das sollte eigentlich in das Posting:" Wie habt Ihr Eure Bikes aufgebaut ( siehe unten)". Irgendetwas ist da falsch gelaufen.
Sorry, wollte mich und mein Rad nicht in den Vordergrund stellen, auch wenn es m.E. sehr schön ist.
Viele Grüße,
T.R.


----------



## Thomas (4. Oktober 2001)

...themen zusammengefügt...


----------



## Tauchsieder (4. Oktober 2001)

Hallo Leute, 

also ich fange mal mit dem wichtigsten an:

Ich hab mir nen Rahmen gesucht, auf den eine möglichst große Scheibe geht, das war der Giant ATX sowieso

Rahmen: Giant ATX 860 (oder so)
Kurbelgarnitur: Ultegra 3-fach (50/39/28)
Kassette: 12-27 9-fach(vor wenigen Wochen noch 12-23!)
Innenlager: Ultegra 118,5 mm Vielzahn
Schaltung: XTR 9-fach
Bremsen: Magura (HS24 oder so)
Gabel: GT-Starrgabel (für 10,-DM beim Händler gekauft!!)

und hier der Hit:

Triathlonaufsatz von Cinelli - geht ab wie Sau, spatze Reihenweise Rennräder, wenn ich mal aus dem Wald komme...
hab ich aber auch vorher schon oft gemacht *smile*


Und hier noch der Megahit für das gute Wetter:

festgeschraubte Schutzbleche bieten idealen Schutz für Kleidung und Material. 

Bin gestern gefahren (3.10.) und bin dank der Bleche sauber geblieben.

Ansonsten gibt es noch das übliche am Rad:

Reifen: Mythos Slick (der Powerreifen)
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS (oder hieß er WCB???)
Tacho: CicloMaster Alti M
Klingel: so ne Klingel halt...



...Gruß

Tauchsieder


----------



## clemson (4. Oktober 2001)

servus nun  hab grad auch nix besseres zu tuen

rahmen: rocky mountain vertex (lang lebe canada)
vorbau: syncros, aber noch aus der guten zeit als         die in canada entstanden sind
steuersatz: race face thermo
schaltung+bremsen: xtr-8-fach
sattelstütze: ritchey wcs
läufräder: whizz whells mit campagnolo k2 felge            und xt-naben
reifen: ritchey z-max wcs
griffe: biogrib race
lenker: kore litebar, aber bald race face
bar ends: bontrager
federgabel. rock shock jud xc long travel

tja man muß ja auch irgendwo sein geld lassen und auserdem machts ja auch spaß

in planung wohl demnächst ein rocky slayer oder element

 
so jungs nun ruft aber die wiesn.....
leider auch am we muß das bike wohl in der garage bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## whoa (4. Oktober 2001)

Frame: Rocky Mountain Blizzard [True Temper OX3]
Fork: Tange Prestige Superlight  

Headset: Chris King Standard
Stem: Syncros Cattleprod
Bar: Race Face Air Alloy  

Seatpost: Syncros Hardcore 425mm
Saddle: Giro Fizik Nisene Ti  
Shifters: Shimano Deore XT Daumenschalter '93
Derailleur: Shimano Deore XT Long Cage '93
Chain: Rohloff SLT-99
Kassette: Shimano XTR 8-fach Ti  

Bottombracket: Shimano Deore LX
Cranks: Race Face I-Beam (not Low Profile)
Pedals: SPD 737  

Brakelevers: Avid 1.0 L
Brakes: Avid Arch Rival 4.0 

Frontwheel: Pace Carbon - DT Competition - Mavic 217 SUP UB
Rearwheel: Bees Honeybee - DT Competition - Mavic F519
Tires: Ritchey Z-Max 2.1er Kevlar
Skewers: Ringlé Twisters Ti  

HighTech anno '93!!


----------



## drop-off king (6. Oktober 2001)

Specialized Enduro FSR Sport 01 Rahmen
Marzocchi QR 20+ Gabel
S Works Satelstütze
Sun Doubel Wide Felgen
Seismic & inch Downhill naben
Magura Gustav M bremsen
Race Face lowRide Lencker
Crupi USA six Shooter Stem vorbau
Mountain Speed FSR KIt Federwegverlängerung mitFox RX dämpfer
Race Face Real Seal DH steuersatz
usw.


----------



## Shredder (6. Oktober 2001)

Rahmen:No Name/sieht nach Votec Tox aus/orange gepulvert/snake stands usw

Gabel:2000er SID xc
Laufradsatz:selbst zusammengeschwartet,Marvic121(alt aber gut und stabil) DT spokes,SRAM 9.0SL Naben(blau)
Steuersatz:Ahead-Set Alu
Kurbel:Shimano XT
Schaltwerk:Shimano XT
Kassette:Shimano XT 11-32
Umwerfereore (langt völlig)
Kabelsatz:Jag Wire
Bremsen:Shimano LX
Vorbau:Cust Tec
Lenker:Modolo Navajo
Sattelstutze:Cust Tec
Sattel:SI Flite Titan
Tacho:Sigma Targa/Hac 3
Barends:No Name but very light


Das ganze wiegt zwar knapp über 10 kg,ist aber nahezu unverwüstlich.Hab damit schon die eine oder andere Bodenprobe genommen,aber das Bike hat bisher keine Schramme abbekomen


----------



## strassenfahrer (14. Oktober 2001)

moin leute hier ist meins
rahmen:votec t5 
gabel:votec gs4 classic
lenker,vorbau:votec
schalt-bremshebel:xtr
bremse:xt
griffe:serfas
dämpfer:sid dual air full adjust
sattalstütze:syncros
sattel:giro nisene
reifen:ritchey z-max2,35
laufrad:ritchey wcs mit 98er hügi nabe
schaltwerk:xtr
umwerfer:xtr
schnellspanner:syncros titan
kurbelgarnitur kocmo
pedale:ritchey comp

macht spass,bügelt alles glatt,wiegt13,7

  happy trails andreas


----------



## Nico1978 (17. Oktober 2001)

Rahmen: Giant Track '93 
Gabel: Magura Rond Quake C100 
Steuersatz: hmmm... gute Frage
Innenlager: XT2001
Naben: XT2001
Speichen: DT Alpine 2.0-1.8-2.0 
Felgen: Mavic X517 schwarz
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: Schwalbe City; Black Shark
Vorbau: X-Tranz
Lenker: Richey
Griffe: irgendwas
Sattelstütze: XT
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Trans Am
Bremsen: HS33
Bremshebel: Dito
Schalthebel: XT 9-fach 
Bremszüge: HS33 Standard
Schaltzüge: XT Standard
Schaltwerk: XT 01
Umwerfer: XT '01
Kurbel: XT'01 
Pedale: ??? 
Ritzel: XT 9-fach 
Kette: IG-70


----------



## Marc B (17. Oktober 2001)

hab auch nix zu tun also poste ich mal hier..

-rahmen: chaka speedfire 2002 15" (ausstellungstück von ner messe daher sehr preiswert bekommen..)
-gabel: RS Judy XC 100mm
-bremsen: HS33 2001 race line mit stahlflex-leitung gebraucht für 150DM bekommen..
- laufräder: sunrims rhynolite xl 2001, 98erXT-naben, DT-revolution-speichen auch kurz gebraucht 50km für 120DM bekommen..)
-lenker+sattelstütze: amoeba
-schaltwerk: XT 2000er modell
-reifen: FatALberts
griffe: point D12
-pedale: point alien 2
- umwerfer: Deore 2000 (vor ein paar tagen schrott gefahren muss bald mal ein neuer her..)
-kurbeln: 99er LX-Neunfach 
-shifter: Deore 2001

so das wars erstmal will es ja noch kräftig aufrüsten... muss statt des grossen kettenblatts ein rockring drauf und eine kettenspannung fürn hinterbau..
und DH-Scläuche sollen bald mal her hab aber keine kohle dafür bau ja jetzt mein nutcracker-rahmen zum zweit-dirtbike aus stahl auf hab zwar fast alle teile muss noch ne federgabel her in 1" ne RST wahrscheinlich baut nicht so hoch mit wenig federweg...

dann hab ich ja 2 bikes die danach schreien getunt zu werden....

Ciao,
        Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michi220573 (18. Oktober 2001)

Rocky Mountain Slayer 2001
Marzocchi Z1 MCR 2001
Syntace Vector
Race Face Real Seal
Race Face SyStem
Magura Clara v/h
Magura Comp Nabe v
Rigida DP22 v/h
Specialized Team Master/Control 2,2
FSA-Innenlager
Race Face Race Ring 44er
Rohloff S-L-T 99
Rohloff Kettenführung
Race Face Turbine LP
Shimano PD-M 545
Selle Italia Flite
Race Face XY
Rohloff Speedhub

Wegen der Funktion (Speedhub) und der Optik und Haltbarkeit (Rest).


----------



## Rüdiger (20. Oktober 2001)

my ultimate bike	first choice
Frame	               Nöll M6-CC
Suspension	Fox Alps5
Fork	               Bergman PJ
Rims Front	Mavic 517
Naben	               Bee´s 32holes
Speichen	               DT Revolution
Rims Back	               Mavic517
Naben	               Bee´s 36holes
Speichen	               DT Revolution
Schnellspanner       Tune
Chain	               Sram9
Cassette	               XTR
Innenlager	XT, BB-UN52
Kurbel                     Middleburn
Shifter	               XTR, GORE-TEX RIDE ON
Umwefer	                XTR
Schaltwerk	XTR
Brakes	               Magura HS33
Sattel	              Giro Fizik
Sattelstütze            Roox
Pedals	               Shimano PD-M747
Vorbau	               Syntace V2
Lenker	               Syntace
Steuersatz	Bees
Lenkergriffe	Pro Grip
Schläuche Schwalbe X-light
Reifen        	Conti Explorer 2.1

Aufbau ´98 inzwischen ist die Bergmann statt der RS Judy drin und natürlich andere Reifen, Kette......außerdem seit 4 Wochen grau statt blau gepulvert!
Eigenaufbau war easy, bis auf Tretlager /Kurbel wege´n exotischer Breite des Hinterbaus!

TIP zu Ausführung: eingefügte Excel Tabelle; das war auch mein Tool zur Spezifizierung des bikes, so kann man Wunschteil, Alternative Preis und Gewicht vorausberechnen.  	

 
Rüdiger

PS: Hat wer einen 18" Stahlramen günstig abzugeben? z.B. YASEC, Nöll, Serotta, etc? Oder auch ein rel. steifen Titan Rahmen?


----------



## giant (20. Oktober 2001)

Hallo an die Community!

Meine Bikes:



























Mehr zu den Bikes gibts unter outdooraction.de


----------



## LASER (23. Oktober 2001)

Hier mal was für die oldschool Leute ;-)


Rahmen: Irgendein Titan, ca 1992, Oberrohr geht durch Sitzrohr,
               "Yeti"-Hinterbau
Gabel    : Fimoco E129
Steuersatz: Race Face
Vorbau: I - Beam
Lenker: Bontrager Titec Titan
Bar-Ends: tune
Bremsen: Alte Race - Line ( iiiih...noch neongelb ;-) )
Schalthebel: GripShift 
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Kassette: 96er XTR
Tretlager: Eigenbau, gepresste Industrielager mit Titanachse
Kurbel, Kettenblätter: Middleburn
Pedale: Onza Elastomer mit Titanachse
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore mit Ur-Flite
Naben: XTR 
Felgen: Mavic SUP Ceramic
Keine Schnellspanner, nur Titanachsen und Schrauben



Tja, ein altes Ding mit ner urkomischen Rahmenform
aber ziemlich leicht und berghoch pervers schnell...

Wenns wieder Geld hagelt kommt anstatt der Fimoco ne Pace air force dran, ein Speedneedle und ich polier mal die Maguras.  
( Obwohl schon fast alles ab is... )


----------



## Schrommski (7. Februar 2002)

So jetzt will ich meins aber auch vorstellen:
Entweder man liebt es oder man hasst es. Auf jeden Fall siehts hammergeil aus und ist sauschnell.

Rahmen: Porsche Bike S in weiß
Gabel: Kinesis Alu-Gabel starr in schwarz
Laufräder: Extralite Extraterra
Steuersatz: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros klapp 140mm
Lenker: Raceface Prodigy XC
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore
Sattel: Extralite mit Pinup-Bestickung
Innenlager: Raceface Taperlock
Kurbeln: Raceface Next LP in weiß
Pedale: Shimano PD-M959
Schalt-Bremshebel: Shimano XTR 9-fach
Bar-Ends: Salsa Mangitos
Schnellspanner: Salsa Flip-Off Titan
Griffe: Raceface Good'n'Evil Performance Grips
Bremsen: Shimano XTR V-Brakes
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 9-fach
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kassette: 9-fach Titan von Tunig 140g (aus einem Stück gefräßt)
Reifen: Continental Twister Supersonic
Schläuche: Continental Supersonic
Sattelklemmung: Salsa Flip-Lock
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger Carbon


Also ich finds geil.


----------



## rob (7. Februar 2002)

Part	Bezeichnung

Rahmen	- Trek 8300 Composite Baujahr `93  *love*
Gabel	- Rock Shox Judy SL `97, Reset getuned  
Felgen	- Vorne: Mavic X517 Hinten: Syncros (made bei             Weinmann)
Naben	- Hügi Sport (Von anno dazumal; laufen super)
Speichen	- DT sowieso
Reifen	- Schwalbe Big Jim  `01 (sehr gut, für XC aber zu hoher Rollwiderstand)
Schläuche	- Schwalbe Extraleicht 
Pedale	- VP 104 (funktioniert anständig)
Kurbelgarnitur -Shimano LX `97; 20/32/42 (20er und 32er sind von NC17, funktionieren sehr gut!)
Kette	 -Shimano (LX?) `99
Kassette	 -Shimano XT 11-30 `99
Innenlager -Shimano XT (ist nur am knarzen) ´99
Umwerfer	 -Shimano XT `97
Schaltwerk -Shimano XT `98
Schalthebel -Grip Shift X-Ray 800 `97
Lenker	-Synatce Vector Lowrider  `01; (610mm, 12° - perfekt)
Vorbau	-Synatce Megaforce 254  `01; (105mm, 6° - perfekt)
Steuersatz -Race Face Real Seal  `97 (mehr als perfekt!!!)
Bremsen	-Magura HS22 (`95) mit Carbon Brakeboostern von ADP 
Bremshebel -Magura HS22  (`95)
Sattel	-Selle Italia Mythos  `97: gelb-rot
Sattelstütze -Rock Shox Post; getuned 
Optionen	-CicloMaster CM 212; -bedarfsweie Suunto Vector; -Lupine Lämpchen; -2 Flaschenhalter; -Bar Ends von Trek gekürzt auf 7cm 
Farbe	-Grau mit schwarzen Spränkeln und Carbon natur (Hauptrohre)
Gesamtgewicht	-Ungefähr geschätzte 11,5 kg (ist halt eher ein komfortabler Tourer)

Bilder sind unter www.eisenschweinkader.de  zu sehen, dort allerdings noch mit etwas anderer, älterer Austattung (Lenker schamler, Vorbau länger, Reifen schmaler).

nicht das alleraller beste aber trotzdem:


----------



## $ucker (7. Februar 2002)

Thread zum sich eintragen sind imma lustig
Also hier mal meins:

Rahmen: Fun Works Team zero-two
Gabel: Manitou X-Vert
Laufräder: Lx Naben mit Zac 19 Felgen
Schalthebel: Alte LX 8-fach   
Umwerfer: XTR
Schaltwerk: XT
Kurbel: Deore Hollowtech
Innenlager: XT
Steuersatz: Billiger Stronglight
Bremsen: HS33 (in ein paar wochen kommt vorne ne julie dran)
Vorbau: Acor (kenn keine genauere bezeichnung; wird ab und zu bei Ebay versteigert)
Lenker: im moment RaceFace Air alloy riser, ansonsten Shannon X-Trail Light oda so, 106g der Shannon
Bar Ends: Am Shannon Onza
Griffe: Syntace
Sattelstütze: Ringlé Moby Deuce 
Sattel: Selle San Marco
Reifen: Schwalbe Jimmy
Pedale: Shimano DX Plattform
Rockring: A-Mazing Toys

Wenn ich was vergessen hab, wirds nachgetragen!!!
Bild is irgendwo bei dem bilderthread.


----------



## team-ui (7. Februar 2002)

Rahmen	Jekyll mit CAAD4-Hinterbau
Dämpfer	Fox Float RL
Gabel	Lefty ELO
Steuers.	Head Shok Si
Vorbau	Syntace VRO Ultralight
Lenker	Syntace VRO Carbon
Griffe	Storck
Barends	Woodman Carbon
Bremse	Magura Marta (komplett)
Felgen Mavic X-317 Disc (schwarz)
Speichen	2 x 32 DT Competition (schwarz und silberne Alu-Nippel)
Reifen	Conti Explorer Protec 2,1"
Schnellsp	Imbus
Nabe v	Cannondale Lefty Front
Nabe h	Rohloff 500/14 Disc Brake (silber, 16 Z.)
Innenl.	Shimano XT
Kurbel	Shimano XT (Nur größtes Blatt 42)
Pedale	Time ATAC Carbon
Kette	Rohloff-8fach
Sattelst.	Race Face XY
Sattel	Selle Italia TT
Flaschh.	Titan
Züge	Stahlflex


----------



## .messiah (7. Februar 2002)

Rahmen - red bull factory 01 115mm
Gabel - RS psyloXC 01 125mm
Dämpfer - RS sid xc 01 adjust
laufradsatz: rigida taurus disc, dt cerit, dt champ (bald: singletrack, bergwerkdisc, dt comp, dt prolock)
Reifen - schwalbe black shark light (bald: fat albert) 
Schläuche - Schwalbe 
Schnellspanner (ausser sattel) - ringle twisters cromo
Pedale - easton flatboy cully signature 
Kurbel - Shimano LX 32/44
Kette - shimano irgentwas
Kassette - Shimano XT 
Innenlager - Shimano XT spline
Umwerfer - Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk - Shimano XT 
Schalthebel - shimano LX 
Lenker - xtreme (bald: raceface air alloy low riser)
Vorbau - tioga cube 286 70mm 0° 
Spacer - carbon
Steuersatz - cane creek zero stack1 (superschrott!)
Bremsen - formula b4 01 VR, formula b4 02 HR
Sattel - Selle Italia flite
Sattelstütze - wcw (bald: shannon oder raceface oder ringlé)
Sattelklemme: salsa flip off seat

gewicht derzeit ca 13.8kg, bald ca 14.1kg
hält alles aus (ausser felgen)


bye chr


----------



## EvoOlli (7. Februar 2002)

Hier sind soviele 'leichte' Bikes, da habe ich mir gedacht, ich pose mal mit:

Nicolai Nucleon DH mit 240mm Federweg
natürlich mi Speedhub, Die 2 Ketten sind auch Rohloff Trial-Ketten
Rond Big Ego USD mit 185mm Federweg
HR-Nabe NC-17 Spezial ohne Freilauf
VR-Nabe DT Onyx Steckachse
Mavic D321 mit 2.6er Gazza's und Nokian DH-Schlauch
Magura Gustav-M mit 99'er Hebeln, 190er Scheibe vorne und hinten
Race Face North-Shore Kurbeln mit DH-Ring
Race Face Lenker
Fizik Atlas Sattel
DMR V12 Pedale

Tja, die Liste ist gar nicht so lange, vor allem fehlen irgendwie alle Schaltungsteile )
Trotzdem kommen knapp 24.5kg zusammen :-((

Gruß

Oliver
(Nucleon #1)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grosso (7. Februar 2002)

rahmen: race bike dragster dh
gabel: white brothers dh2 mit longtravelkit
steuersatz: king
lenker: white brothers ti bar
sattelstuetze: shannon
sattel: azonic
daempfer: vanilla pro
vordernabe: tune
ninterradnabe: speedhub
felge vo.: sun singletrac 26"
felge hi.: sun rims phyno lite 24"
reifen vo.: gazza 26x6.6
reifen hi.: gazza 24x3.0
bremse vo: grimeca 200mm
bremse hi: gimeca 160mm
tretlager: shimano
kurbeln: caramba
ketttenfuehung: point
pedale: shimano dx
schaltung: siehe hinterradnabe
gabelschoner: selbstgemacht aus abflussrohr
griffe: mosgummigriffe mit lenkerband umwickelt
gabeljoch: selbstgedreht aus titan (wg musste laenger)
tacho: hac4

gewicht: 21 kg
federweg vo/hi:  185/225
gaenge: 14
handling: super
mit langer sattelstuetze kan man sogar cc fahrengehen!


----------



## Kowalski (8. Februar 2002)

Ich frag mich, wer die ganzen Teilelisten liest ??

O.K.  kurz und schmerzlos:

HOT CHILI CHICO-FS    ohne Shimanoteile  !!


"K"


----------



## mat2u (8. Februar 2002)

Guten Morgen,

ich weiss auch nicht wer das alles liest  Muss aber gestehen, dass ich doch selbst bis zum Schluss mitgelesen habe;-)

Nun also auch eines meiner alten Lieblinge:

Rahmen: Specialized S-Works M2 Team edition 
Gabel: Specialized Future Shox
Steuersatz: Onza Mungo 1,1/8 Gewinde
Vorbau: Syncros Cattel Pot
Lenker: Specialized Alu
Stütze: IKO Carbon
Sattel: erster Flite
Innenlanger: 4-kant Titan von Tune
Kurbeln: Suntour XC Pro mit Tune Schrauben
Pedale: Onza SPD
Schalthebel: Suntour XC Pro Daumenshifter mit Tune Schrauben
Schaltwerk: Suntour Superbe mit Tune Schrauben
Umwerfer: XT mit Tune Schrauben
Kette: XTR
Ritzel: 7-fach HG XT mit zahllosen Löchern
Bremsen: DiaCompe SS7 Hebel mit Tune Schrauben
Cantis: Suntour CX Pro mit Cool Stop und Tune Schrauben
Naben: Nuke Prof Alu 32 Loch Radial bis auf Zahnkranzseite
verjüngte Speichen mit Alunippel und Ringle Twist Cam Spanner
Felgen: Campa Atek
Reifen: Panaracer Smoke Compe Lite

Das Teil ist schön rot und schön leicht, fährt zuverlässig ins 10 te Jahr.

Viele Grüße

Mat


----------



## Clemens (8. Februar 2002)

Hi Folks,

meine Bikes habe ich folgendermaßen zusammengestellt: 

1. Hardtail Rotwild RCC06, 2001, Größe M, Gewicht 10,25 kg:

Gabel: Rock Shox Duke SL80 2002 schwarz 
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Zero Stack 
Innenlager: Shimano XT Vielzahn 
Kurbel: Shimano XT 2002 mit 21er Titanritzel
Naben: DT Hügi240 schwarz
Speichen: DT Comp schwarz
Felgen: Mavic 517 schwarz
Schnellspanner: Tune
Schläuche: Conti Supersonic
Reifen: Conti Twister Supersonic
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 100mm
Lenker:  Ritchey WCS 
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Barends: Tune Rennhörnchen
Sattelstütze: Tune
Sattel: Flite Alps
Flaschenhalter: Tune
Bremsen: Magura HS33 2002 schwarz mit ADP Carbon Boostern
Bremshebel: Magura 
Schaltzüge: Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk: XT 02 
Umwerfer: XT 02 Top Pull
Pedale: Syntace Eggbeater 
Ritzel: XT 11-34 
Kette: XTR

2. Fully Rotwild RCC07, 2001, Größe M, Gewicht 11,15 kg:

Gabel: Rock Shox Duke SL100 2002 schwarz 
Dämpfer: Rock Shox SID Adjust oder X-Fusion O2 Pro (immer der am Rad, der nicht defekt ist!!)
Innenlager: Shimano XTR Vielzahn 
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 2001 mit 22er Titanritzel
Naben: Rolf Dolomite schwarz 
Speichen: Rolf (DT) schwarz
Felgen: Rolf Dolomite schwarz
Schnellspanner: Tune
Schläuche: Conti Supersonic
Reifen: Conti Explorer 2.1 Protection
Vorbau: EASTON EA70 schwarz 110mm
Lenker:  Ritchey WCS 
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Barends: Tune Rennhörnchen
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Flite 
Flaschenhalter: Tune
Bremsen: XTR
Bremshebel: XTR  
Bremszüge: XTR       
Schaltzüge: Gore 
Schaltwerk: XTR 
Umwerfer: XTR Top Pull
Pedale: Shimano 858          
Ritzel: XT 11-34 
Kette: XTR


----------



## Stue (8. Februar 2002)

_____manoman,

lauter so'n edles zeugs. da kommt meines ja kaum mit. bin aber dennoch - bis auf die luise-bremsen - recht zufrieden (alles jahrgang 2001, bis auf syntace VRO 2002):

Red Bull CC-rahmen mit 117 mm federweg (Ausstattung original war ein CC 500 von Rose mit einigen custom-änderungen sowie nachträglichen austäuschen)

Dämpfer: Rock Shox SID adjust mit regelbarer zugstufe
Gabel: Rock Shox Psylo SL schwarz (mit stärkerer, grüner feder) 
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Zero Stack (soll ja nicht so gut sein, bei mir funzt er noch)
Innenlager: Shimano XT 
Kurbel: Shimano XT 
Naben: DT Cerit schwarz 
Speichen: DT Comp schwarz mit Pro Lock-Nippeln 
Felgen: Rigida Taurus Disc schwarz 
Schnellspanner: WCW schwarz 
Schläuche: Conti Latex 
Reifen: Conti Vetical ProTection 2,3" 
Vorbau: Syntace VRO in größe M (85-135 mm) 
Lenker: Syntace Vector Ultralight LowRiser in schwarz (630 mm, 12° kröpfung)
Griffe: ODI Lock On Yeti 
Sattelstütze: WCW schwarz (350 mm, gekröpft in 30,2 mm) austausch gegen Race Face XY in schwarz geplant 
Sattel: Selle Italia Trans Am Max
Flaschenhalter: Elite 
Bremsen: Magura Luise 
Bremshebel: Magura Luise
Schaltzüge: Gore Tex Ride On Ultralight 
Schaltwerk: XT 
Umwerfer: XT 
Pedale: Shimano SPD 646 
Ritzel: XT 12-34 
Kette: XT

gewicht dürfte so bei 13,5 kg liegen. hab's aber nicht exakt nachgewogen...

wollte das bike jetzt noch ein wenig abspecken (laufräder, reifen und pedale), um damit auch mal im sommer an einem marathon teilzunehmen. die Psylo SL möchte ich gerne mit einem U-Turn-system nachrüsten.

hätte auch nichts gegen einen freerider als zweitbike mit mehr federweg - aber leider kein geld für sowas... kann mich aber ansonsten über mein auf "allrounder" ausgelegtes touren-bike nicht beklagen.

grüße

Stue


----------



## Marc B (8. Februar 2002)

@kowalski:

kann es sein dass du mal mit deinem bike bei "BIKE" in der Rubrik "Leserbike des Monats" warst? da war auch son typ mitm hot chili chico fs der wert darauf gelegt hat dass keine shimano parts dran sind...
ist nur so ne vermutung ..
ciao,
Marc


----------



## Mjöllnir (8. Februar 2002)

Rahmen: Nicolai Bass DH
Gabel: MZ Z1 MCR (Rahmenfrabe)
Steuersatz: Bees
Vorbau: Answer Orbit
Innenlager: SH BB ES 70
Lenker: Yeti
Griffe: Oury
Bremsen: Hayes FH (200 mm)
Sattelstütze: Shannon Hardcore (Sonderanfertigung)
Sattel: Fizik Nisense
Schaltwerk: SH RD -M 951
Umwerfer: SH FD-M 751
Schalthebel: SH SL-M 739
Kette: SRAM PC 68
Kurbel: SH FC-M 751-4
Pedale: SH PD-M 636 / Atomlab Aircorp
Schnelspanner: Salsa
Reifen: IRC Kujo DH
Laufräder: Gustav M Narben,Dt Swiss AlpineIII,Mavic D 321
Zubehör: MRP Kettenführung (3-Fach),THE Fender,


----------



## ContrA-grAvity (8. Februar 2002)

wow wieviele antworten..da kann ich mich aber auch nicht beherrschen...

meien basis war : 

Scott Tampico komplett, drangebastelt hab ich bis jetzt:

RS Judy XC, schwarz/grün
Mavic X 517
LX Naben...alles schwarz
Dt Speichen, Nippel
Selle Italia Flite Titanium Tri Gel, weiss
Race Face Low Riser Lenker
Ritchey Pro Sattelstütze
Shimano XT V-Brake
SRAM 9.0 SL Hebel, weiss
IRC Mythos XC, schwarz-rot
LX Kurbel
Mud Max

das wäre alles was neu drangekommen is


----------



## onkel (8. Februar 2002)

Rahmen ist ein alter Easton von '95,
1998 neu gepulvert

Gabel: Rond Quake C 75
Stütze Burton
Sattel Flite Titan
Vorbau Icon Durante
Lenker Bontrager Racelight
Hörnchen Ritchey WCS
Griffe egal
Schaltung SRam 9.0 mit Ausnahme des
95er XT-Umwerfers und der
XT-Kassette
Kurbeln Tune
Innenlager XT
Pedale z.Zt. 536
Naben Hügi Sport
Felgen 517
Speichen DT Revolution
Reifen wechselnd

Alles gut und billig und dabei 10,8 Kilo zum Fast-geschenkt-Preis


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kowalski (9. Februar 2002)

Hi Nutcracker,

yes, Deine Vermutung ist richtig !!!


----------



## Marc B (9. Februar 2002)

cool is ja lustig... hast auf jedenfall ein saukrasses bike.
ciao,
Marc


----------



## .messiah (9. Februar 2002)

@kowalski:

jooo cool. glückwunsch zu deinem bike. einige schreien hier zwar schon "poserbike" und so, aber ich finds super, es ist nämlich FAST genauso ausgestattet wie ichs mir auch holen würde.
aber bitte, mach mal nen anderen gürtel um!!


----------



## Enrgy (15. Februar 2002)

Mal wieder was ungefedertes:

Aufbau 1998, mit Teilen vom Vorgänger (Gabel, Syncros-Parts)

Rahmen: Pricipia MacB, blau eloxiert 1998
Gabel: Marz. Z2  1997 (die erste Serie)
Bremsen: HS33 1998
Lenker, Vorbau, Hörnchen, Stütze : alles Syncros 1994
Steuersatz: XT von 1995
Sattel: Flite von 1998
Räder: Mavic Ceramic mit King Naben von 1998
Gore Schaltzüge von 1998
Kassette, Kette, Kurbeln, Schaltwerk  : alles Shimano XT/LX, was grad billig als Auslaufmodell zu haben ist.
Reifen: Satz Smoke/Dart für 35DM 
Schläuche: keine Ahnung mehr was drin ist, Schwalbe leicht oder so.

Alles in allem nicht unbedingt das Showbike, aber dafür vollkommen wartungsarm und dauerhaltbar. Bis jetzt 9000km.


----------



## bombfreak (16. Februar 2002)

Eigentlich nicht so die Top-Aktion der Thread hier... *g* Aber mach ich trotzdem mal mit! Meine bessere hälfte is grad noch am arbeiten und mir is langweilig!


Des Bike hier ist noch im Aufbau: 

Rahmen: Devil Trial (noch im Bau) 
Dämpfer: *lol*
Gabel: nagelneue Cannondale Pepperoni '94
Steuersatz: Chris King 
Innenlager: Shimano... eh... das was zu XT gehört...  
Naben: LX
Speichen: DT 2.0-1.8-2.0 schwarz
Felgen: Vr => Mavic X517 32 Loch, Hr => Alex DX32 36 Loch (beide schwarz)
Schläuche: Schwalbe, vorne Leichtbau, hinten DH
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred und Fat Albert
Vorbau: Syncros DH, Maß??? ca. 90mm und 25° schätz ich! Mit Unterbodenlack geschwärzt
Lenker: ITM <hier bitte unsinnig langen Typnamen einsetzen> bisschen 74cm breit
Griffe: Syntace Schraubviecher
Sattelstütze: kurz und mit Löchern
Sattel: Flite
Bremsen: SRAM 5.0 
Bremshebel: Shimano XT Vbrake 99
(Die Bremsen hören sich sehr köttig an, aber an meinem Letzen Bike hatt ich die Kombination auch und das war der absolute Hammer!)
Schalthebel: Was ist das denn?
Bremszüge: Ausm Laden 
Schaltzüge: logischerweise nicht
Schaltwerk: Shimano 600 Baujahr alt (nur als Kettenspanner)
Umwerfer: keinen
Kurbel: Coda für 3,50 Öre... (Verschleissartikel)
Rockring: Eigenbau Delrin 22mm
Pedale: nicht zum einrasten! *g* Name? Kosten 19Euro und sind nur geil!
Ritzel: eins nur! mit Eigenbauadapter, meist ein 19er
Kette: IG-70



Und dieses hier ist gerade in Restauration 
(keine Räder (zerwixt) und Gabel (abgebrochen) da... 

Rahmen: Taiwan Slalom Möhre (hat den gleichen Hinterbau wie Dualfaces DSF2)
Gabel: bald 3g Urtho MK
Steuersatz: FSA Industrielager
Innenlager: Shimano... eh... das was zu XT gehört...  

Naben: LX
Speichen: DT 2.0-1.8-2.0 
Felgen: Sun Doublewide
Schläuche: was dickes
Reifen: 24x2,6" vorne und hinten, weiss noch nicht was
(Laufräder noch in Planung)

Vorbau: Azonic Shorty 
Lenker: Azonic (der der mal an Cannondalebikes OEM war)
Griffe: Syntace Schraubviecher
Sattelstütze: Kalloy
Sattel: Azonic
Bremsen: XT Disc
Bremshebel: XT Disc
Schalthebel: XT 
Bremszüge: XT Disc 
Schaltzüge: Ausm Laden
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: keinen
Kurbel: Coda für 3,50 Öre... (Verschleissartikel) ein 38er Blatt
Pedale: nicht zum einrasten! *g* Name? Kosten 19Euro und sind nur geil!
Ritzel: gute Frage... irgendwie 11-28 oder so... 8fach
Kette: IG-70

Bevor irgendwer sich sorgen um die Auswahl mancher Teile macht! Ich krieg ganz gute Preise bei nem Cannondale Händler!


----------



## vorwaerts (17. Februar 2002)

So, dann leg´ich mal los:

Rahmen: GT Zaskar 
Dämpfer: nö
Gabel: Magura/Rond 2 Stroke 
Steuersatz: Chris King 
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Naben: vorne Ringlé hinten XT
Speichen: DT 2.0-1.8-2.0  
Felgen: VR Mavic 117 SUP CD 32 Loch, HR Mavic 121 CD 36 Loch
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC (hehe) und Schwalbe Big Jim 
Vorbau: Control Tech 
Lenker: Answer Downhill 
Griffe: ODI 
Sattelstütze: XTR 
Sattel: Flite 
Bremsen: vorne XT hinten Magura 
Bremshebel: links XT, rechts Magura 
Schalthebel: GripShift SRT 800 X-Ray
Bremszüge: hinten Hydraulikleitung, vorne Shimano
Schaltzüge: Gore-Tex
Schaltwerk: XTR (altes Modell) 
Umwerfer: XTR (altes Modell)
Kurbel: ´92er XT (großer Lochkreis!) 
Rockring: nix da!
Pedale: Shimano DX 
Ritzel: 11-28 XT  
Kette: HG-90 oder so

Und so weiter und so weiter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (17. Februar 2002)

habe lange weile darum trage ich mich auch mal hier ein, mein rahmen ist zwar noch ent da aber egal 

Rahmen: SNIPER 
Gabel: THE DUAL (prototyp) 
Steuersatz: FSA the pig dh pro
Innenlager: WTP PRO
Kurbeln: WTP PRO
Kettenblatt: SUNN BMX 40z. / DK iron cross 36z.(10mm fett)
Naben: V. POINT crusher / ATOMIC, H. POINT disc-stop pro / ATOMIC
Speichen: VA, verchromt 
Felgen: SUN DOUBLEWIDE 24", weiß, 36 l.
Schläuche: SCHWALBE 26"
Reifen: NOKIAN gazzaloddi 24"x2,6" / POINT big foot 24"x2,6" / SCHWALBE space 24"x2,3"
Vorbau: PRIMO casket(BMX stem) / ATOMIC(BMX stem)
Lenker: S&M cruiserbar / AMAZIG TOYS slugger
Griffe: DRAGONFLY bmx
Sattelstütze: ROOX S4
Sattel: PRIMO herrmoroid
Bremsen: GIANT MPH V. 180er, H. 160er 
Schalthebel: XTR 8-fach (99') 
Schaltzüge: shimano 
Schaltwerk: XTR (96', das erste graue) 
kettenführung: SNIPER
Pedale: PRIMO PRO / (bald)SNIPER
Ritzel: 11-23 LX 
Kette: SACHS PC91


----------



## Niels (17. Februar 2002)

langeweile nachts um 3..  hehe sachen gibts...

ich bin jetzt zu faul hier alles aufzulisten...


----------



## vorwaerts (17. Februar 2002)

@ Evil:

Hey, ein Amazing Toys Produkt, das habe ich ja schon ewig nicht mehr gehört. Gibt es die Firma überhaupt noch? Ist der Typ (hieß der Tobi oder so?) nicht früher mit so´nem GT LTS im Bombenkrater ´rumgefahren?


----------



## Firebird (17. Februar 2002)

Hier mal meins 

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain RM6 2001 
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla R... was halt dabei war 
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Freeride QR20+
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme 
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Naben: vorne Marzocchi hinten XT
Speichen: Sapim Race schwarz 
Felgen: Sun SingleTrack
Schläuche: Ritchey vorne, Nokian DH hinten
Reifen: Continental Vertical ProTection 
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH 
Griffe: ODI 
Sattelstütze: RaceFace Prodigy 
Sattel: Flite 
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M mit Stahlflex
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Schaltzüge: Shimano
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT 
Pedale: DMR V8 
Ritzel: Shimano LX 
Kette: SRAM PC69

So das wars denn erstmal


----------



## ricktick (17. Februar 2002)

Rahmen: Pacific/Outlaw Spider/Chaka Supermoto... alles das gleiche, 200mm Federweg
Dämpfer: Fox Vanillia RC
Gabel: Marzocchi Jr.T / Monster T bestellt
Vorbau: Azonic Shorty
Steuersatz: Roox FRD
Lenker: Roox Bomber 4.0 (ist noch unterwegs)
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M
Naben: vorne Point Crusher, hinten Shimano XT
Felgen: Sun SingleTrack 24"
Schläuche: Nokian DH 24"
Reifen: Nokian Gazzaloddi 2.6/24"
Shifter: Shimano XT
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kurbel: noch unentschlossen, bis dahin Ritchey irgendwas
Pedale: Wellgo-BMX
Kettenblatt: Full Speed Ahead 38Z
Kettenführung: Roox Chainanimals
Kette: SRAM PC 68
Kassette: Shimano XT 8-fach
Sattel: Azonic Hot Seat
Stütze: Roox S4


----------



## Shuft (17. Februar 2002)

heyhey hab auch nen amazing toys slugger...

Rahmen: chaka kahuna
Gabel: RS JUDY XC 2000 rot
Steuersatz: ritchey scuzzy logic
Innenlager: Shimano XT 
Naben: vorne magura comp, hinten lx
Speichen: DT irgendwas 2.0/1.8
Felgen: D521
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: Hutchinson Jumbo 2.45
Vorbau: Point tough guy 50mm
Lenker: amazing toys slugger black
Griffe: ritchey tgv
Sattelstütze: billig
Sattel: ritchey vector wing (total verbogen)
Bremsen: LX V-brake
Schalthebel: Shimano LX 
Schaltzüge: Shimano 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR reverse 
Kettenführung: DMR chaincage und unterteil von truvativ rollerguide
Kurbel: truvativ firex
Pedale: DK plattform
Ritzel: Shimano deore
Kette: rohloff slt 99


----------



## brasax (18. Februar 2002)

So, jetzt meins:

Rahmen: DMR Trailstar (noch im Aufbau)
Gabel: Fox Forx Vanilla RLC 
Steuersatz: Chris King 
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Naben: vorne XT 02, hinten Hügi FR 
Speichen: DT Comp schwarz
Felgen: Vorne 26" D321, hinten 24" Sun Double Track
Schläuche: ?
Reifen: IRC Kajo 
Vorbau: Azonic Shorti 50mm
Lenker: Azonic Riser
Griffe: Yeti
Sattelstütze: Race Face Prodigy
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Bremsen: vorne Gustav 02, hinten Julie 02 oder Louise FR (woas i no net), Stahlflexleitungen
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Züge: Gore Ride On
Schaltwerk: Plasma 
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Ritzel: Shimano XT 9 fach
Kette: Shimano XT

Mein 2tes:
Rahmen: Cannondale SV 500 ´95 oder ´94. Weiß ich nicht mehr.
Gabel: RS uralt
Steuersatz: Chris King 
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Naben: vorne Hügi in gelb, hinten XT
Speichen: DT Comp schwarz
Felgen: D521 Ceramic
Schläuche: ?
Reifen: Specialized Rockirgendwas
Vorbau: Roox Dannys Stem
Lenker: woas i net
Griffe: Yeti
Sattelstütze: woas i a net
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Bremsen: HS33
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Züge: Gore Ride On
Schaltwerk: Plasma 
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Ritzel: Shimano XT 9-fach
Kette: Shimano XT

brasax


----------



## pagey (18. Februar 2002)

@kowalski.....irgendwo in irgendeinem forum hab ich mich mal ziemlich totgelacht über dieses "leserbike des monats" ...da wusste ich noch nicht das des du bist, meine meinung hat sich ned geändert aber dachte ich sag dir mei meinung persönlich nochmal !  

für mich war dieses "leserbike" zum lachen weil es ja eigentlich ein dual bike ist und du ja damit eher wenig zu tun hast ? oder irr ich mich ? natürlich soll jeder fahren was er will und es steht ja auch nirgends dass man damit nur ds fahren darf....aber findest du des ned auch etwas am ziel vorbei geschossen ?? das bike schreit ja danach schmutzig zu werden und durch die luft zu fliegen.....deins gleicht ja eher einem kratzerlosen museumsstück....

nix für ungut  -  ich find das beik ziemlich nett abgesehen dass es zu gross ist !


----------



## gage_ (18. Februar 2002)

@kowalski .. hast ein Pic von dem Bike? Poste mal, ich hab die Bike nicht gelesen wo das drin war ...


----------



## mahatma (18. Februar 2002)

Rahmen: 2000er Scott G-Zero FX-1
pulverbeschichtet Art.-line Vol. 2 bei www.brandes-speckesser.de

Gabel:              Marzocchi Z1 MCR
Dämpfer:          Scott Comp EX
Steuersatz:      Chris King
Vorbau:            Roox Danny´s Stem
Lenker:             Syntace Vector
Griffe:               Kevlar
Schaltung:        SRAM Plasma
Schaltwerk:      XTR
Umwerfer:        XT
Innenlager:      XT
Kurbel:             XT Hollowtech
Kette:               HG 92
Kassette:         XT
Züge:               Nokon
Naben:             Inferno
Felgen:             Mavic D 321 Disc
Speichen:         DT 2.0/1.8 Comp black
Schlauch:          Conti Latex
Reifen:              Conti Vertikal pro 2.3 
Bremse:            Magura Louise FR
Leitungen:        Stahlflex
Sattelstütze:     Ritchey WCS
Sattel:               Flite Tri Gel

glaub das war´s


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazy.man77 (18. Februar 2002)

Hallo, da muss ich doch auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben:

Rocky Mountain Element Race

Fox Float R Dämpfer
Rock Shox SID XC
Vorbau, Lenker, Steuersatz & Barends Ritchey Pro
Sattelstütze/Sattel: RooX/ Flite Titan
Schalthebel: Grip Shift SRT 800 X-Ray
Bremsen: Magura Race Line
Kurbeln, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk, HR-Nabe, Innenlager, Kette: XTR.
VR: Tune MIG & Mavic X517
HR: XTR & Mavic 217
Reifen: Conti Explorer Supersonic

Schnell & relativ leicht (ca. 11,3 kg).


----------



## pagey (18. Februar 2002)

mein hardtail verrat ich nicht   dafür gibst meine fully-gurke :

Rahmen:		Hitec SLK DH
Gabel:		Rock Shox Boxxer 178
Dämpfer:		Marzocchi The Boss VR50
Bremsen:		Magura Gustav M
Steuersatz:	Roox Twister FRD
Felgen:		Sun Doubletrack 24
Naben:		Shimano XT, Grimeca 20mm
Speichen:		DT
Kurbeln:		Roox DHS
Vorbau:		Roox Commander
Lenker:		Roox Torque
Griffe:		Oury
Sattel:		Tioga Multi Control XL
Sattelstütze:	X-Stasy
Reifen:		Nokian Gazzaloddi Jr. 24
Pedale:		DMR V8
Kettenführung:	Roox Chaincat
Kettenblatt:	TA 38T
Innenlager:	Shimano XT
Schaltwerk:	Shimano XT
Shifter:		Sram


p.s.: ich seh des ding nur als 2.rad, da mein hardtail wichtiger ist !


----------



## aloop (2. März 2002)

Rahmen: Magnesium Litech

Gabel: SID Race 2001 

Steuersatz: Tange

Vorbau: ITM Magnesium

Lenker: Schmolke Carbon

Griffe: Ritchey WCS

Schalter: Shimano Xt 

Züge: Gore RideOne / Tune

Bremshebel: Proshift 

Bremse vorn+ hinten : Avid Magnesium mit Aluschrauben 

Schaltwerk: Proshift getunt mit Carbon funktioniert wie XTR !!!
 wiegt getunt 159 gramm !!! 

Umwerfer : XTR

Kette: Dura Ace

Kurbel: Storck Powerarms 

Kettenblätter: 20  30 42 American 

Innenlager: Action Tec

Räder: Control Tech Achsen , tune Mig75/Mag180, Sapim CX-Ray, Mavic 517 (bei mir keinerlei Probleme)

Kassette: Dura Ace 12-27 reicht bis 24 % steigung !!! 179 gr !

Flaschenhalter: Tune Carbon  

Sattelstütze: Use Carbon 

Sattel: AX Lightness komfortabler als Tune  oder Flite auch ein wenig teurer...


Gewicht 7.8 Kg und 100% Marathon und CC Tauglich. 
ich wiege 66kg 

mein Vorheriges Bike wog 8.4 kg und ich fuhr über 30 Marathons ohne Probleme !!! ausser normalem verschleiss !!!


----------



## RobBj123 (3. März 2002)

Poste doch mal ein Foto...


----------



## aloop (3. März 2002)

hab leider noch kein Foto mit der momentanen Ausstattung, das hier Pic unten war vom winter als das bike provisorisch ohne die Use Stütze ohne Storck PowerArms und noch mit dem Tune Sattel und Grip Shift und anderer Bereifung ( Specialized , Conti SS ) das Gewicht lag da bei ca. 7.6 kg mit der jetztigen ausstattung sieht es viel geiler aus vor allem die Carbon Parts . die Bereifung auf dem foto ist natürlich eher nicht zu empfehlen für Rennen vor allem nicht wenns felsig ist . mit den Conti Explorer's die jetzt drauf sind hab ich jedoch keine bedenken 
leider ist die Auflösung nicht so toll...

übrigens die pedale sind Corratec's Easy Click titan


----------



## casull (5. März 2002)

Da mach ich auch noch mit!

Das jüngste Kind in der Stube:

Rahmen: Devil bug dh double gun in weiss
Gabel: Marzocchi Monster T in Rahmenfarbe lackiert
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M
Naben: Magura
Speichen: Dt swiss comp in rot
Sattel: Extralite the saddle "Puppe"
Sattelstütze: Roox
Vorbau: Roox
Schaltung. XTR
kurbelgarnitur: Race Face
Innenlager. Race Face

Der Rest wird sowieso ständig ausgetauscht

Der grosse:

Rahmen: Tomac 204 magnum
Gabel: Marzocchi Shiver
Bremse vorne: Grimecca system 17
Bremse hinten. Hayes 200mm
Naben: White brothers
Felgen: Sun double wide 26"
Reifen: Nokian Gazzaloddi
Vorbau: Scott
Lenker. Scott
Schaltung: XTR
Sattelstütze: Roox

So in etwa das wichtigste...greetings and c ya, Casull


----------



## Bergi (5. März 2002)

Rahmen:  GT Zaskar `92    ...nicht ein Rohr konifiziert *g*
Gabel:  RS Mag 21 `93
Gabelbooster: Clark Kent Fork Brace
Steuersatz:  Chris King 1 1/8 Gewinde 
Vorbau:  Syncros Cattelprod 150/0 
Lenker:  Answer DH Alumilite 2
Griffe:  Yeti 
Stütze:  Ringlé Moby Post
Sattel:  Selle Flite Evolution Titanium/Carbon
Innenlanger:  Tune AC 11 Titan 2-fach
Kurbeln:  CQP M 2000 Alu, 36+50 
Pedale:  PD-M 737
Schalthebel:  li. XTR, re. GS SRT 800 X-Ray
Schaltwerk:  XTR 
Umwerfer:  XTR 
Kette:  Sachs Racing PC 91 
Ritzel:  XTR 8-fach HG 12-32
Bremshebel:  XTR 
Bremsen:  vo. Marinovative Cheaptrick-Kool Stop, hi. MRC Powerlink UBrake-Scott/Mathauser + IRD Brakebooster
Naben:  vo. Ringlé Superbubba, hi. XTR
Spanner:  Tune Titan 
Felgen:  Mavic SUP 117 CD
Speichen:  Ritchey WCS 2.0-1.7-2.0
Reifen:  vo. Tioga Psycho amber, hi. IRC Yeti For Racing Only


10th anniversary.........zumindest der Rahmen, und es funzt noch alles einwandfrei!!
Die XTR-Parts tragen natürlich alle eine 900er Nummer!


Have a nice day!!


----------



## zEpHy2k (5. März 2002)

-----===DREIDOPPEL - GOTT===----- 

Feat.

-=BERGMANN SUMO=-


----------



## Red_Bull (5. März 2002)

- Red Bull CC-Race Rahmen(2001)
- RS XC Hinterbaudämpfer
- RS SID XC Gabel(2000)
- XT Komplett (Felgenbremse)
- Ritchey Steuersatz (integriert)
- Cust Tec Vorbau + Sattelstütze
- Selle Italia Flite Titanium
- Lenker  Modolo Navajo
- Naben  SRAM 9.0SL
-Felgen  Marvic 121 (uralt aber halten immer noch)
- Reifen Ritchey Z.E.D pro  (5000km und immer noch heile)
- Kabelsatz  Jag Wire Kevlar lite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --MAXI-- (3. Mai 2002)

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain SuziQ
Gabel: Marzocchi Z2 Atom Race
Steuersatz: Race Face ThermoSP
Vorbau: Race Face System
Lenker:  Ritchey Pro
Bremsen: Magura HS 33
Schalthebel: XTR
Schaltwerk XTR
Umwefer: XT
Kassette: XT
Innenlager: XT
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY
Reifen: Conti Twister Supersonic
Laufräder: Ritchey WCS
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine LP


----------



## aloop (3. Mai 2002)

7.5kg


und 7.9kg mit rennausstattung für schlechtwetter...


----------



## Canyon (3. Mai 2002)

Rahmen: Canyon Team 6000 -2001 er,Gewicht 2630g mit Dämpfer
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Lockout 165 mm Einbaulänge
Gabel: Manitou Black Elite 120/100 mm, Gewicht 1805 g
Steuersatz: integriert
Naben: Magura Comp
Speichen: DT 2.0/1.8 schwarz mit Pro Lock Nippel 
Felgen: Mavic X317 Disc
Schläuche: Schwalbe Light
Reifen: Conti Vertical Pro 
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp
Lenker: Ritchey Comp
Griffe: Profile
Sattelstütze: No Name
Sattel: Serfas
Bremsen: Magura Julie 2002 mit "Royal Blood" je 480 Gramm
Bremshebel: dto.
Schalthebel: XT-9 fach
Schaltzüge: Shimano1.2
Schaltwerk: XTR kurzer Käfig
Umwerfer: XT Standard
Kurbel: XT Octalink - Gewicht 620 g
Innenlager:BB ES 70 - (Octalink)
Pedale: Mounti Light 268 g
Ritzel: XT 9-fach Spiderarm
Kette: HG - 72

VR mit Schnellspanner und Scheibe 180 mm - Gewicht 1880 g
HR mit Schnellsp.,Kasette und Scheibe 160 mm - Gewicht2335 g


----------



## mtb-racer (3. Mai 2002)

Hi! Auf meiner HP stehen die Teile meines Bikes. Ist aber erst mein Racebike. Das 2-rad und das RR kommen noch. Bilder kommen auch noch. Bitte aber nicht´s schlechtes ins Gästebuch schreiben, da die Seite noch im absoluten Anfangsstadium ist. MfG
A: Das Bike ist ein Hot Chili Zymotic
B: www.mountainbike-racer.de.vu:D


----------



## MacB (3. Mai 2002)

Santa Cruz Superlight
Fox Float RLC Forx
Fox Float RL
XTR STI/RD/FD
Syncros Vorbau/Stütze/Revolution Kurbel
King Classic/Sapim/Mavic 517 CD/IRC Mythos (Slick)/Salsa
King 1 1/8 AH
Flite Titan
Eggbeater, Avid 2.0/XTR Hebel
Onza CWA

Principia Mac B 92
STM 72 ADS
XT STI/RD/XTR FD
Syncros Vorbau/Lenker
USE XCR
Cook Bros CBR/737
Ibis by Union/White Industries/Mavic 117/Panaracer Duster
Primax 1 AH
GRD Bremsen/Sram 9.0 SL Hebel
Onza Spy 

Serotta Colorado ATX 94
Tange Switchblade
XT Daumenschalter/Mavic VTT RD/XTR FD
Syncros Vorbau/Stütze/Lenker/Bar Ends
Cook Bros RSR/737
Dura Ace/Hoshi/Mavic 231/Panaracer Smoke
King 1 AH
Onza HO Cantilever/Machine Tech Zero Flex

Gruss
Mac


----------



## Iceman (4. Mai 2002)

Hallo zusammen. Nachdem Ihr alle zusammen so schön eure Einzelteile präsentiert, werde ich dann auch mal was dazu beitragen....


Rahmen:                          GT XCR mit i-Drive (schwarz)
Dämfer:	  	Fox Float R	
Gabel:		Rock Shox Psylo Race, Mod. 01
Steuersatz:		WTB (Evtl bald Chris King NoThreadSet)
Innenlager:		Shimano BB-ES 70
Naben:		Shimano XT-Disc
Speichen:		DT Alpine 2.3-1.8-2.0 (!)
Felgen:		Mavic X-317
Schläuche:		No-Name (Wenn euch Migros was sagt..)
Reifen vorne		Michelin Wildgripper Comp S Light
Reifen hinten                   Michelin Wildgripper Jet S
Vorbau:		Ritchey Comp Pro
Lenker:		Ritchey Comp Pro	                    
Sattelstütze:	Ritchey WTB	
Sattel:		Selle Italia Trimatic 2 (blau)
Bremsen:		Magura Julie
Bremshebel:		Magura Julie
Schalthebel:		XT 9-fach
Schaltzüge:		Shimano XT
Schaltwerk:		XT 01
Umwerfer:		XT`01
Kurbel:		Deore LX
Pedale:		Wellgo M-800
Ritzel:		Shimano XT, 11-34	
Kette:			IG-73

Wenn man es so sieht, wird mir langsam klar, weshalb meine Frau sauer wird, wenn ich wieder neue Teile brauche, oder möchte.....

Auf meiner Wunschliste wäre moch ein Dämpfer mit Lock-Out, und eventuell noch RaceFace Pedalen. Wäre echt geil....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Red_Bull (4. Mai 2002)

Ich will auch!

Rahmen: Red Bull CC Race 2001
Innenlager: BB-ES 70
Kurbel: XT 2001
Schaltwerk: XT 9 fach
Kassette: XT 9 fach 
Umwerfer: XT
Shifter+ Bremse: XT
Bremse: LX
Gabel:RS Sid XC 2000
Dämpfer:SID XC
Pedale:Welgo WPD 813 (190g das Stück)
Naben: SRAM 9.0SL
Felge: Mavic 121
Speichen: DT Swiss 2,0
(Laufräder selbst aufgebaut,meine Finger sind jetzt 3 fach gekreuzt )
Vorbau:Cust Tec
Lenker: Modolo Navajo
Sattelstütze:Cust Tec
Sattel:Selle Italia Titanium
Kabelsatz: Jag Wire Kevlar Lite (Bremse und Schaltung)
Reifen: Ritchey Z.E.D pro 2.1

Das Bike wiegt 13 kg und ist ein super Tourer und macht ungemein viel Spass.

Schöne Grüsse an euch alle


----------



## [email protected]!t (4. Mai 2002)

hier mein scheisbau-bike ,fahre z.Z aber mehr mit meinem HT touren.

Rahmen:  Nicolai Bass
Innenlager: XT
Kurbel: Race-Face turbine lp
Schaltwerk: XT
Kassette: XT 9 fach 
Umwerfer: XT 
Shifter: XT
Bremse-Vo: XT disc
Bremse-Hi: Magura Julie 
Gabel:MZ Z1 MCR
Dämpfer: ni3rc
Pedale:Ringle ZUZU
Naben: XT disc
Felge: intense mag30
Speichen: DT Swiss 2,0 
Vorbau:kore
Lenker: point DH
Sattelstütze:nc-17 empire pro
Sattel:nc-17
Reifen: Nokian Gazzaloddi dual 2,3

wiegt so +-17kg


----------



## menigu (4. Mai 2002)

mir is langweilig, darum schreibe ich jetz auch hier rein
also

kinesis rahmen in 15"
judy tt ( ja ich weiß)
Xt schaltwerk
deore shifter
dmr kettenführung
amoeba lenker (der mit der verschweißten brücke)
voxom vorbau
wohl bald sun rhyno lite m. deore disc naben
tioga factory DH 2,3" 
nokian DH schlauche


----------



## maniker (5. Mai 2002)

Meine Winterbastelei:

Rahmen: HOT CHILI ZYMOTIC

Gabel: Fimoco 129

Steuersatz: Cane Creek (noch)

Vorbau: Tune

Lenker: Schmolke Carbon

Bremsen: WTB Cantis

Felgen: Mavic F 519

Naben: 910er XTR  + Spanner

Speichen: DT Revolution

Reifen: IRC Mythos XC Slick

Kurbeln: 900er XTR

Shifter: 910er XTR STI

Umwerfer: 900er XTR

Schaltwerk: 910er XTR

Kassette: 8-fach XTR Stahl 12-28

Kette: HG-90

Sattel: Selle Prolink

Stütze: Roox


----------



## -raVen- (5. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Mr.Nice Guy _
> *mir is langweilig, darum schreibe ich jetz auch hier rein
> also
> 
> ...


hast du deinen Rahmen lackiert (oder sogar gepulvert) oder fährsten roh?
Hab auch vor mir mit dem Rahmen ein funbike zusammen zu bauen *freu*


----------



## maniker (5. Mai 2002)

So, noch ein Bild!


----------



## vorwaerts (5. Mai 2002)

Nette Bar...


----------



## evil_rider (6. Mai 2002)

Rahmen: SNIPER

Gabel: KOWA DS 

Steuersatz: SHIMANO XT

Vorbau: PRIMO CASKET

Lenker: DMR

Bremsen: GIANT MPH 180/160 

Felgen: SUN DOUBLEWIDE V+H 24" (noch)

Naben: POINT RACING (noch)

Speichen: NIRO VERCHROMT 2.0

Reifen: SCHWALBE SPACE V+H 24"

Kurbeln: WTP PRO

Shifter: XTR 

Kettenführung: SELFMADE

Schaltwerk: XTR 

Kassette: LX 8-fach 

Kette: SACHS PC-59

Sattel: PRIMO HERRMORID 

Stütze: ROOX S4

Pedale: PRIMO PRO

Kettenblatt: SUNN BMX

Griffe: GX


----------



## Altitude (6. Mai 2002)

Hier sind die Daten von meinem Baby:

Rahmen: 2000er Brodie Catalyst (Tange Prestige)
Innenlager: Race Face Taperlock
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Kurbel: Richtey Pro
Schaltwerk: Sram 9.0sl
Schalthebel: Sram 9.0 sl
Kassette: Sram 9.0
Umwerfer: Sram 9.0
Bremse: Shimano XTR
Bremsehebel: Sram 9.0 Carbon
Gabel:Manitou Black Elite Air
Pedale:Ritchey Pro
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax UST
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Easton CT 2
Barends: Titec Carbon
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Reifen: Michelin XLS und Comp S UST

Gewicht: unter 11.0 KG


----------



## kAos (7. Mai 2002)

mOIn, mOIn. 

facts:

Rahmen: 96er RM Altitude T.O.
Gabel: 96er RS Judy SL
Steuersatz: Race Face
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Race Face
Barends: Coda
Bremse vorn: XT-V
Bremshebel vorn: XT-V
Bremse hinten: Onza Canti
Bremshebel hi.: koine Ahnung, irgendein älteres CNC-Teil
Sattelstütze: Control Tech USA
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Kurbel: Syncros
Pedale: 747er
Innenlager: XT
Schaltwerk: XTR 8fach
Umwerfer: XTR
Schalthebel: SRT 800 X-ray
Kassette: XTR 8fach
Laufräder: Mavic 217er m. XTR Naben u. DT Speichen
Ringlé Schnellspanner und Flaschenhalter
Reifen: Conti Vertical ProTection 2.3
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
knapp 10 kilo und noch lange nicht fertig 
 ... ewige baustelle halt...

mfg kAos


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## netsrac (7. Mai 2002)

hi folks,

hier mein neuer bock (seit ca. 1woche)

rahmen kinesis superlight  20" (1900gr) - antrazitmetallic 
gabel marzocchi z2 atomrace `01 - rot/poliert
felgen mavic f519 - schwarz
naben dt onyx - schwarz
speichen dt comp - schwarz
reifen hutchinson python airlight 2" oder irc mythos 2,1" 
pedale shimano 535 im wechsel mit dx 6363 
kurbel lx '97
kette wippermann connex 808
kassette lx 11-28 8-fach 
innenlager wcw
umwerfer alivio
schaltwerk xt `97
schalthebel suntour xc-pro 8-fach (danke werner)
schaltzüge gore
lenker cult dh-hero - schwarz
vorbau cult - schwarz
steuersatz ritchey
bremsen magura hs 33 silber `00 
sattel flite titanium gel - rot/schwarz
sattelstütze roox s4 - schwarz
griffe biogrips race

gewicht ~12kg


----------



## pat (7. Mai 2002)

hi leutz

also hier muss dringend was währschaftes rein.   "knapp 10 kilogramm", wenn ich das nur schon hör... ok, bergauf würds mir auch gefallen, ich gebs zu.   knapp 17 kg sind bei meinem lieblingsbaby   (eines von drei selbst aufgebauten) geboten (war auch schon einiges schwerer, je nach anbauteilen): 

Rahmen: orange patriot LT, 01, schwarz, 150 mm federweg
Dämpfer: fox vanilla rc
Gabel: marzocchi super t pro, silber, 170 mm federweg
Steuersatz: Cane Creek S5
Innenlager: XT 01 
Naben: vorne gustav m (=DT), hinten 98er Hügi disc Erbstück
Speichen: DT 2,0 mm
Felgen: mavic 321 disc
Schläuche: nokian dh 2,1 - 3.0
Reifen: michelin hot s, rot (momentan)
Vorbau: acor CNC (= point)
Lenker: Azonic double Wall Riser, schwarz
Griffe: odi lock on 
Sattelstütze: acor 
Sattel: Flite titanium kevlar
Bremsen: gustav m (die alte, die hält)
Schalthebel: gripshift attack halfpipe
Schaltzüge: Jagwire 
Schaltwerk: XTR 01
Umwerfer: XT 01
Kurbel: XT 170 mm, 01, mit selbstgefrästem CNC-rockring-unikat
Pedale: 646 oder azonic Bärentatzen 
Ritzel: XT 9-fach 
Kette: XTR

ergibt zusammen meine hardcorefreeridebaby. manchmal auch mit richtigen reifen (michelin c24 2,5 = 18 kg).

gruss pat


----------



## Jeroen (7. Mai 2002)

Mein Epic Custom Ti, zeit 1 wochen fertig...  (9.2-9.5 kg)

Rahmen: custom made aus Sandvik seamless 3al/2,5v ti mit 6al/4v BB-shell und Breezer dropouts, discbrake-only, 1465 gram 
Gabel: Sid SL 2002 
Headset: Chris King (gold) 
Naben: Chris King DiscGoTech (gold) 
Speicher: Sapim CX-Ray 
Felge: Mavic X317 
Schnellspanner: FRM Titan 
Reifen: Specialized S-Works Rocksters 1.90 (405 weight grams!) 
Schlaugen: Specialized Superlight vorne, heavy cheap-ass hinten 
Brakes: Hope Mini Discs, 165mm vorne, 145mm hinten 
Sattelstütze: Thomson 27.2 
Vorbau: z.T. ein ITM Millenium fürs ausprobieren, 110mm -10degree 
Steuer: Easton EC70 Carbon 520mm 
Shifters: 9spd GripShift Attack, linker/vorne shifter angepasst für 2 gear-use only (44-32) 
Der. Vorne: Shimano XT 9spd 
Der. Hinten: Shimano XTR 9spd shortcage, Joe's CNC'ed der. muss es werden 
Bottom Bracket: FRM 6al/4v Ti auf industrial bearings, 145gr. (vierkant achse) 
Kurbeln: RaceFace Turbine LP mit 44 and 32 RF rings 
Cassette: 9spd XT 11-32t 
Kette: Dura Ace 9spd 
Pedale: Time Atac 
Sattel: Flite SLR Ti, 135gr 
Seatpostbinder: Salsa


----------



## Jeroen (7. Mai 2002)

Hier mein full rigid DeKerf Team SL, model 2000. Das letzte Team SL das unten diesen Nahmen durch Chris gebaut ist. Danach heisste sie Team 853 und hat ein bischen geänderte geometrie. Zur zeit wiegt das komplett rad noch 9.2kg, aber bald werd das Teil etwas 'updated' und soll dan 8.5-8.7kg wiegen... Steel is real!


Rahmen: DeKerf Team SL #DEK2240, Reynolds 853 und 725(Seatstays), 1685gram
Gabel: Tange/Specialized, suspension adjusted (985  )
Headset: Chris King (grün)
Nabe hinten: Chris King Classic (Grün)
Nabe vorne: White Industrie Tracker 
Speicher: Sapim Race 
Felge: Mavic X618 Ceramic
Schnellspanner: Control Tech Titan
Reifen: Specialized S-Works Rocksters 1.90 (405 weight grams!) 
Schlaugen: heavy cheap-ass 
Bremsen: Avid Arch Supreme
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR
Sattelstütze: Easton CT2 27.2 
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 135mm -6 grad
Lenker: Ritchey WCS 520mm 
Shifters: 9spd GripShift Attack, linker/vorne shifter angepasst für 2 gear-use only (44-32) 
Der. Vorne: Shimano XT 9spd 
Der. Hinten: Shimano XTR 9spd shortcage
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT BB-un72 107mm
Kurbeln: RaceFace Turbine LP mit 44 and 32 RF rings 
Cassette: 9spd XT 11-32t 
Kette: Dura Ace 9spd 
Pedale: Time Atac 
Sattel: Flite Ti 

Das gabel werd ausgetauscht mit eine leichtere CrMo Tange. Das Shimano XT BB werd ersetzt durch ein 145gr FRM Titan 107mm. Hinten bliebt das King naben, aber vorne kommt ein leichtere drin. Dazu auch Sapim Laser speicher und Mavic's X517 28/32 felge. Sattel werd auch ein SLR wie auf mein Epic Ti.


----------



## kAos (7. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Jeroen _
> *Das gabel werd ausgetauscht mit eine leichtere CrMo Tange.*




------------------------------------------
hi jeroen,

was genau ist das für eine Gabel in Deinem DeKerf ?
 ich suche nämlich noch eine Starrgabel in Ahead mit mind. 185mm Schaftlänge. Wäre ergo interessiert, falls Du das Teil verkaufen willst...

-------------------------------------------
mfg kAos


----------



## felixthewolf (7. Mai 2002)

hi leute

das ist meins

einige von euch werden sich sagen: das kenn ich doch.
ihr kennt es, wurde nur noch etwas modifiziert.

die zutaten

Barends	Tune	RH1
Bremsen	Formula	B4
Computer	CicloControl	HAC 4
Deckel u.Kralle	Cane Creek	
Felgen Mavic	X-317
Flaschenhalter	Tune	Wasserträger
Gabel	RockShox	SID SL
Griffe	Atus	Kork
Innenlager	RaceFace	Taperlock Ti
Kette	Shimano	Dura Ace
Kettenblätter	TA	Specialites
Kettenblattschr.	Tiso	Alu
Klingel	Mounty Special	Billy
Kurbel	RaceFace	Next LP
Kurbelschr.	Tiso	Alu
Lenker	Ritchey	WCS
Nabe HR	DT-Hügi	240 Disc
Nabe VR	DT-Hügi	240 Disc
Pedale	Point	WAM M7 Ti
Rahmen	Giant	MCM Team
Reifen Schwalbe	Black Shark
Ritzel	Shimano	Dura Ace
Sattel	Selle Italia	Flite SLR
Sattelstütze	Syncros	Hardcore
Schalthebel	Shimano	XTR
Schaltwerk	Shimano	XTR
Schläuche Schwalbe	XXLight
Schutzblechkralle	SKS	Shockboard
Spacer	Giant	Carbon
Spannachsen	Mounty Special	LiteAxles Ti
Speichen	DT-Swiss	Comp/Revo
Speichennippel	DT-Swiss	Alu
Steuersatz	Cane Creek	S2
Umwerfer	Shimano	XTR
Vorbau	Ritchey	WCS
Züge Schaltung	Nokon	Konkavex Carbon

ergibt ein reinrassiges rennpferd von 9 kg

mfg felix


----------



## sabotage (15. Mai 2002)

konte mich auch kaum beherrschen:

rahmen:  rocky mountain reaper 2000
schalthebel: grip shift x-ray 8-fach 1999
schaltwerk: xt 2002
umwerfer: lx 2002
bremsen: magura hs33 2000
sattel: flite titanium
sattelstütze: easton ea70
gabel: judy xc 2000
innenlager: xt 113er achse
kurbeln: race face prodigy
steuersatz: fsa the pig
pedale: dx rot
reifen: vertical pro
laufrad vorne: mavic 221 mit coda 700 nabe
laufrad hinten: zac19 mit lx nabe
vorbau: roox
lenker: specialized riser 2
schnellspanner: salsa

wenn ich was vergessen habe merke ich es wohl beim fahren!


----------



## BIKERderNATION (15. Mai 2002)

Moin Jungs,
also dann, mein Bike besteht aus folgenden Teilen:

Rahmen: 2000er Nicolai Bass DH
Steuersatz: Orbit Extreme
Gabel: RS Boxxer 151
Vorbau: Point Tough Guy
Bremsen: Gustav M v. & h.
Kurbeln: DH Kurbeln (genaue Marke weiß ich leider nicht mehr)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 01
Schalthebel: Shimano LX 01
Kettenführung: Mr. Dirt The Gizmo Chainguide
LR v.: Sun Singlewide, Grimeca Discnabe, DT Swiss Comp Speichen
LR h.: Sun Singlewide, XT Discnabe, DT Swiss Comp Speichen
Reifen: Z.Z. noch Schwalbe Blackshark   (werden in 2 Wochen durch Schwalbe Big Jim ersetzt)

Was haltet ihr von dem Teil?
Ein Pic davon gibt´s nächste Woche.

Mfg
Patrick


----------



## Thrawn (16. Mai 2002)

Meine neueste Errungenschaft ist auch endlich fertig, schauts euch an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andy1 (16. Mai 2002)

uuuaaaahhhhhhhhhhh

*gääähn*

Ist mir zuviel zum aufzählen


----------



## marty7 (22. Mai 2002)

lange hat es gedauert, aber immer noch nicht zu ende!
Schrauben macht halt Spass 

Rahmen: Zymotic 99
Gabel: Shock Works Sky Jet Air 130mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit CNC
Innenlager: XT Vielzahn
Naben: XT  Disc 01
Speichen: DT 
Felgen: Sun Singletrack
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard 
Reifen: Geax Blade 2.25
Vorbau: Roox Dannys Stem
Lenker: Cult (Stevens) Riser
Griffe: Oury
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Specialized Pro Titan
Bremsen: Julie 02
Bremshebel: Julie 02
Schalthebel: XT 9-fach 02
Schaltzüge: Shimano SIS 
Schaltwerk: XTR 02
Umwerfer: XT 02
Kurbel: LX ´Vielzahn 02
Pedale: DMR  V8
Ritzel: LX 9-fach 
Kette: IG-70 

Was noch fehlt ist der King Steuersatz und ne vernünftige Zugführung


----------



## -raVen- (30. Mai 2002)

Auch mal mein neues dirtbike:

Rahmen: DS Rahmen von Kinesis 7005 Alu 15"
Gabel: RST 381 XL (DC  )
Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro
Innenlager: Shimano Deore
Laufräder: 26" ZAC19 geöst
Schläuche: Nokian Gazzaloddi DH Tubes
Reifen: 2,1 Maxxis (saugeile DS Mäntel!!!)
Vorbau: ein sau geiler DH Vorbau (ist normalerweiße am DS Hardtail von Orbea Pepper dran, deswegen weiß ich nicht die genaue Bezeichnung)
Lenker: TranzX DH Lenker mit Brücke
Griffe: saubequeme Noname Schaumstoffteile
Sattelstütze: Mounty
Sattel: Standart Specialized Sattel (nix dolles aber super weich)
Bremsen: Deore V-Brakes
Bremshebel/Shifter: Shimano Alivio
Schaltwerk: Deore
Umwerfer: Deore
Kurbeln: Shimano 440
Pedale: Shimano DX PDM 636 natürlich in rot  

also alles super stabil (mal von den Felgen abgesehen)


----------



## SteffenScott (31. Mai 2002)

Mein bike hab ich vor ca.2monaten gekauft leider von der stange aber ich glaub das fährt eher selten rum.Will es bis ende des jahres vertig bekommen, da ich schüler bin dauert das halt.

Rahmen:       Scott Chenoa 7005er alu
Gabel:           RST 281 GL
Lenker:         Scott 6061er alu
Sattelstütze: Scott
Sattel:            Scott
Felgen:           Zac 19 mit Deore nabe
Bremse:          HS33 in silber 01er model
Kurbel:            Truvativ Five D
Schalthebel:    XT
Schaltwerk:     XT
Umwerfer:       XTR
Kette:              XTR
Kassette:         XTR 
Vorbau:           Scott
Reifen:            Schwalbe Fast Fred

Was ich noch bis ende des jahres machen will:
Marzocchi MXC Air
vorn ne Luise FR
Carbonlenker
Mavic felgen mit XT naben
XTR Kurbel  

Gewicht: ca.13-14Kg


----------



## XTREM Freerider (1. Juni 2002)

-dmr trailstar bmx version (weiß)
-marzocchi dirtjumper 1
-vuelta excalibur DH 24" + point 3"
-we the people pro cranks
-dmr chain cage
-xt schaltwerk
-point though guy vorbau
-easton monkey bar
-magura clara 180/160

 shit pic: 






an 17 kg ...


----------



## Defender (1. Juni 2002)

Hi,

ist gerade fertg geworden:

Bremsen: Gustav M V&H
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla RC 222mm / 450 lbs/inch
Felgen: Mavic D 321 
Gabel: Marzocchi Shiver DC 01
Griffe: Odi Rogue geschraubt
Innenlager: FSA Extreme
Kette: Shimano  XT
Kettenblatt: Truvativ 38er
Kurbel: Truvativ Husselfeld DH 
Kettenführung: Point
Lenker: Azonic WF Riser
Nabe VR: Marzocchi Steckachse
Nabe HR: DT-Onyx-Disc 
Pedale: DMR V8
Rahmen: Hawk ProTeam FS/DH 215mm FW
Reifen: Nokian Gazzaloddi Dual 2.3
Ritzel: Shimano XT
Sattel: Azonic Hot Seat
Sattelstütze: Roox S4
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 
Schläuche: Nokian DH
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH 
Vorbau: Dual Faces 70mm


Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aloop (1. Juni 2002)

ein paar coole leichte racebikes da oben aber unter 8kg kommt wohl niemand ?


----------



## XTREM Freerider (1. Juni 2002)

unter 18 schon


----------



## Thorsten_F (1. Juni 2002)

Extralite F1 weiß - schwarzes Dekor	
Größe	S     Gewicht 10,2 kg 

Flaschenhalter	n.n			
Felgen		Alesa
VR Nabe	tune MIG 75 32°	
HR Nabe           tune MAG 215 32°	
Umwerfer	XT top pull 31,8 
Schaltwerk	XT 
Sattelstütze	Extralite 31,6		
Sattel		Flite SLR 		
Bremsen Avid V-Brake SD 2.0	Grau
Bremshebel	Avid SD 2.0		
Kassette	XTR 12-32 Ti
Kette		Shimano HG 90
Kurbeln		Race Face 
Kettenblätter	22/32/44
Innenlager	FSA 115mm
Schläuche Schwalbe
Reifen		variabel	 
Pedale		SPD 747
Gabel		Sunn SCO 80mm	
Schalthebel	XT 
Hörnchen	Onza			
Griffe		Storck			
Steuersatz	FSA     orbit     1 1/8 " Ahead 
Vorbau		Extralite 6°,120mm	
Lenker		Specialized 		
Tacho		Avocet 414 Altimeter
Schnellspanner	Ritchey


----------



## Thorsten_F (1. Juni 2002)

So , und weil es so schön ist noch eins...

BONTRAGER RACE schwarz-silbernes Dekor

Größe L (~ 48 cm) Gewicht 10,3 kg	

Flaschenhalter	n.n			
Felgen Mavic SUP Ceramic	
VR Nabe	tune MIG 75 32°	Schwarz
HR Nabe	tune MAG 215 32°	Schwarz
Umwerfer	XT down pull 28,6 
Schaltwerk	XTR	
Sattelstütze	Control Tech 26,8	
Sattel		Avicet O2  Ti		
Bremsen Avid V-Brake SD 2.0	Grau
Bremshebel	Avid SD 1.9		
Kassette	XTR 12-32 	
Kette		Shimano HG 90	
Kurbeln		Cooks RSR		
Kettenblätter	22/32/44	
Innenlager	Race Face CroMo	
Schläuche	Ritchey WCS	
Reifen		Tioga Psycho		
Pedale		SPD 747	
Gabel		Bontrager Rock Shox Mag 21 1"	
Schalthebel	XT	
Hörnchen	Onza			
Griffe		Storck			
Steuersatz	XTR 1" Standard	
Vorbau		Syncros 3°,135 mm 	Standard		
Lenker		Syntace Duraflite	
Tacho		Avocet 414 Altimeter
Schnellspanner	Ritchey


----------



## phm (1. Juni 2002)

so, dann will ich mich achmal anschliessen:

rahmen: racebike cr1500
sattelstütze: votec (die ritchey aufm bild is hin)
sattel: selle nitrox (gabs ma für 16.- mack beim rose, ich hol aba demnext nen neuen, der is nämlich mittlerweile scho ein bissl schief )
laufräder: lx naben mit dt comp und mavic 121 (aufm bild sind noch meine alten...)
bremsen: dx <- KULT  
schaltwerk: xt
umwerfer: lx
lenker/vorbau: azonic (lenker auf dem bild isn anderer)
kurbel: deore
pedale: bmx platform ausm rose 
gabel: 96er z2 
ich werd auchma zusehn dass ichn aktuelles bild machen kann, hab aber leider keine eigene digicam


----------



## Fredbert (10. Juni 2002)

Hallo

Hab mir zwei Moutaincycle aufgebaut.

Nr 1 XC-Bike-Freeride

Rahmen:Mountaincycle San Andreas  Modell 93 
Gabel:Rock Shox Psylo SL
Sattel:Vetta sl
Sattelstütze:No name
Lenker:Specialized
Vorbaurocraft
Steuersatz:Ritchey Fuzzy logic
Felgen:Mavic?
Reifen:Big jim light+schwalbe schlauch
Innenlager:lx
Kurbel:Suntour xc Pro!!
Bremsen:Vorn Magura Raceline DH;Hinten V-Brake
Schaltgriffe:Centera 8 Fach
Dämpfer:Rock Shox Deluxe comp, damit etwa 15 cm Federweg
Schaltwerk:LX
Umwerfer:STX RC
Naben:Vorn LX hinten XTR 94-8 Fach
Griffe:Sram
Gewicht ca 12 kg!

Nr 2 Freeride-Downhill

Rahmen:2000er San Andraes DHS
Gabel:Marzocchi Junior T 2002
Sattel:Flite lite
Sattelstützerocraft
Lenker:Monty 
Vorbau:Ritchey
Steuersatz:Ahaedset
Felgen:Vuelta Excalibur
Reifen:Michelin C16 2.2
Innenlager:XT
Kurbel: Deore
Bremsen:Grimeca System 11
Schaltgriffe:XT
Dämpfer:german answer
Schaltwerk:LX
Umwerfer:XT
Naben:Grimeca
Griffe:Oury
Gewicht ca 16 kg
 17cm federweg vorn und 17cm hinten


----------



## brasax (10. Juni 2002)

Hier meins:

Rahmen: DMR Trailstar in blau
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH 
Griffe: Kingdingeling 
Vorbau: Azonic Shorty 
Steuersatz: Chris King 
Gabel: Fox Vanilla RLC 
Laufräder: Vorne XT/Mavic 321, hinten Hügi FR/Mavic 321, DT 
Comp-Speichen 
Reifen: IRC Kujo 2,35 
Bremsen: vorne Gustl, hinten FR 
Schalthebel: XTR 
Schaltwerk: XTR 
Kurbeln: Race Face Northshore DH 
Kettenblatt: NC17 38T 
Pedale: DMR V8 in blau
Rockring: Blackspire Bigring
Innenlager: FSA 
Sattelstange: Salsa Shaft 
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Sattelklemme: Salsa

brasax


----------



## J-CooP (24. Juni 2002)

Irgendwie ist mein Beitrag beim letzten Versuch woanders gelandt, ich hoffe diesmal klappts. Eigentlich solltes ganz ohne Shimano werden, aber die Pedale sind einfach gut. Mit nem Bild kann ich leider auch noch nicht dienen.

Rahmen:              Red Bull Stiffee (schwarz) 
Schaltung:            Rohloff Speedhub Disc (schwarz) 
Gabel:                   Black Elite 100/120 (silber) 
Räder:                   VR: Onyx Disc, Mavic F-219, DT-Prolocknippel und 2-1.8- 2 DT Speichen 
HR:                        Speedhub, Rest wie vorne (alles schwarz) 
Schnellspanner: Tune 
Reifen:                  Conti Vertical ProTection, Latexschläuche 
Tretlager:              FSA Ulitmax Extreme Pro ISIS 
Kurbel:                  Race Face Turbine LP ISIS (schwarz) 
Kette:                     Connex Edelstahl 
Pedale:                 959 
Bremsen:             Louise 
Sattelstütze:         Steinbach Moxey 
Sattel:                    Tune Speedneedle 
Vorbau:                 Syntace Megaforce 
Lenker:                  Easton CT2 
Griffe:                     Syntace Srew On 
Hörnchen:             Ritchey WCS 
Flaschenhalter:   Tune Wasserträger
Tacho:                   Sigma BC-800 RCS 
Lampe:                  Supernova SX-10 Xenon


----------



## Lisa (24. Juni 2002)

Rahmen:Giant ATX one DH 
Dämpfer:Rock Shox Deluxe
Gabel: DNM USD 180 
Lenker: Marin DH
Vorbau: Point Tought Guy Silber 50mm
Griffe: Oury (Rot)
Kettenführung:AC Kettenführung
Kette: Sram PC-48
Schaltung: Sram 7.0 ESP
Bremse vorne: Margura Gustav M 
Bremse hinten: Magura Gustav M
Kurbel: Shimano
Kettenblatt: Shimano
Pedale: DMR V8 Blau
Innenlager:Shimano XT
Sattel:Azonic Love Seat 
Sattelstütze: TAQ 33 gekürtzt
Steuersatz: No Name
Felge vorne: Mavic D 321
Felge hinten: Mavic D 321
Nabe vorne: CSO Hardcore
Nabe hinten: Gustav M
Speichen: DT Alpine III
Schnellspanner: Magura
Reifen vorne: Nokian Gazza Jr.  ( 26x2,6 )
Reifen hinten: Nokian Gazza Jr. ( 26x2,6 )
Schlauch vorne: Nokian DH
Schlauch hinten: Schwalbe AV

Sonstiges: Die Ventilkappen sind aufgebohrte Würfel


----------



## McDaniel (24. Juni 2002)

Rahmen: ROCKY MOUNTAIN Element Signature 02 (schwarz/silber)

Dämpfer: FOX Float RL

Gabel: RS SID SL 02 (schwarz)

Bremsen: Magura Louise 02

Schaltung: XT Komplett

Naben: XT Disc (schwarz)

Speichen: DT 2,0/1,8 (schwarz)

Felgen: Mavic ... öhm ... 223 Disc??? (schwarz)

Reifen: Conti Explorer Protection

Vorbau, Lenker, Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro (schwarz)

Sattel: Sele Italia SLR (schwarz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Topfmeister (28. Juni 2002)

Rahmen:
Castor DS 1
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gabel:
Judy XC 2001
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Laufräder:
Sun Rhyno Lite in komplett schwarz mit Grimeca Disc Naben
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Reifen:
Schwalbe Black Shark (VR)
Continental Vertical Protection
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bremsen:
XT V-Brakes mit ADP Carbon-Brakebooster
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lenker:
Scott Strike Pro
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Vorbau:
Race Face Prodigy 80 mm
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Schalthebel:
XT
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bremshebel:
XT
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Griffe:
Race Face Good ´n Evil
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Schalt-Bremszüge Züge:
Jack Wire
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Schaltwerk:
XT
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kurbel+Kettenblatt:
LX Ocatlink mit 38er Singlespeed Kettenblatt
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Innenlager:
LX
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pedale:
Wellgo Plattformpedal (industriegelagert)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Kettenführung:
Roox Chainanimals
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sattel:
Da Bomb Da Throne
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sattelstütze:
Ritchey Comp
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Deleted3300 (28. Juni 2002)

---iss noch im Aufbau,aber:

Frame: Poison Strychnin

Gabel : Z3 von 2001 (Marzocchi Rulez)

Laufrädereore DX von meinem alten Bike mit Rigida 23mm-Felgen und irgendwelches saustabilen Edelstahlspeichen aus guter,alter Zeit.

Brakes: Ausgeliehen,wenn ich zu Geld komme,dann DX

Reifen: Noch Conti vertical,aber wenn die unten sind Tioga Factory

Schläuche : So Baumarktware,aber bald hinten ein DH-Schlauch

Schaltwerk: Deore DX.....*hehe,saustabil,schon 10 mal draufgeflogen und geht noch immer wie neu*

Kettenblätter: Shimano Biopace aus guter alter Zeit(das mittlere iss unten, muss ausgetauscht werden....)

Umwerfer: Leider noch keiner

Sattelstütze,Vorbau : So Dual-Faces-zeugs

STEUERSATZ (mein ganzer Stolz):
FSA THE PIG
.......mhhhhhhh...nu denn,wenn ich was vergessen habe,meldet euch ;=)


----------



## Deleted3300 (28. Juni 2002)

dann iss da noch die geilen Deore DX-Kurbeln und das Deore DX Innenlager und der Lenker,von dem ich die Marke gerade nich weiss ;=)


----------



## cool-2 (28. Juni 2002)

Hi, 
ich mußte etwas sparen

Rahmen: Bike-Mailorder Castor
Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzi PRO
Bremsen: LX mit Koolstop Klötzen 
Gabel: Marzocchi DH3 80mm 
Innenlager: LX/XT BB ES 70
Kurbeln: LX 
Kette HG73 
Kassette: LX 11-32 
Naben: LX
Felgen: MAVIC X517 36Loch
Schaltwerk: LX 
Umwerfer: LX 
STI: LX
Lenker: BARAXXO DH 6061 
Reifen: vorne Schwalbe 
Reifen: hinten Schwalbe 
Sattel: RED X Gel 
Pedale: noch Standard MTB
Beleuchtung: Sigma Mirage 5+20 Watt 


wiegt 12.8 kg


----------



## Merlin (28. Juni 2002)

O.k, hier dann also auch meine beiden Bikes:

Rahmen: Hot Chili Zymotic, gelb
Steuersatz: Amazing Toys
Gabel: Rond/Magura Quake C85 Firm Tech
Bremsen: Magura HS-33
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT, Downswing
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Rapidfire
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano XT Octalink
Innenlager: Shimano BB-ES 70
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-32
Kette: Shimano XT
Schaltzüge: Gore RideOn
Laufräder: custom (s.u.), komplett schwarz
Naben: DT Hügi240 Disc
Felgen: Mavic F519
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0 - 1.8 - 2.0
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC 2.1
Vorbau: Race Face System (90mm, 15°)
Lenker: Race Face Prodigy Riser
Griffe: Race Face God'n Evil
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY
Sattel: Fi'zi:k Nisene CroMo
Pedale: DMR V8
Gewicht: ~11 Kg (je nach Lust und Laune der Waage 10,5 bis 11,5 Kg)

und das Andere:

Rahmen: CicliB Kinesis Extreme, silber/schwarz
Steuersatz: Amazing Toys
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy Race (2000er)
Bremsen: Magura Clara '02
Schaltwerk: Shimano LX
Umwerfer: Shimano LX, Downswing
Schalthebel: Shimano LX Rapidfire
Kurbelgarnitur: Shimano LX Octalink
Innenlager: Shimano BB-ES 70
Kassette: Shimano LX 11-32
Kette: Shimano LX
Schaltzüge: Gore RideOn
Laufräder: custom (s.u.), komplett schwarz
Naben: DT Onyx Disc
Felgen: Mavic F519
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0 - 1.8 - 2.0	
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC 2.1
Vorbau: Race Face System (90mm, 15°)
Lenker: Ritchey Riser Pro
Griffe: Race Face God'n Evil
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY
Sattel: Selle Royal 'Lookin'
Pedale: DMR V8
Gewicht: noch nicht gemessen, dürfte aber um die 11,5 bis 12 Kg liegen

So, das war's!! War auch teuer genug...


----------



## steffenschmid (29. Juni 2002)

Kein Luxus-Bike. reicht mir aber aus:

Rahmen: Conway 9410 von 2002
Gabel: RST 801-7
Naben: Deore 2000
Speichen: Mavic
Felgen: Alesa
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Reifen: Schwalbe Marathon Sport
Lenker: ProMax
Bar Ends: Tranz X
Sattelstütze: ProMax
Sattel: Sixt AirSeat
Bremsen: vorne: XTR, hinten: XT (beides Felgenbremsen)
Bremsbeläge: vorne: Ritchey rot, hinten: Shimano
Bremshebel: Deore mit STI (9-fach)
Bremszüge: Shimano
Schaltzüge: Shimano
Schaltwerk: Deore 2000
Umwerfer: Deore 2001
Kurbel: Deore 2000
Pedale: 324
Ritzel: Deore 9-fach
Kette: HG


----------



## Suicide (12. August 2002)

mein neues dirt bike...heute fertig! endlich!

rahmen: Fusion Bonebreaker
gabel: Marzocchi DJ1
felgen: Planet X B.M.F
naben: Tune (VR 20mm Steckachse)
sattel: Tioga
lenker: Da Bomb
vorbau: Tioga Cube 35mm
bremsen: VR Grimeca system 8 mit 200mm scheibe
                HR Gustav M 160mm
kurbel: Kue=Q stahlkurbel
kettenführung: 2 CycloneRockringe + Roox Chaincat
steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic
schaltwerk: Shim. XT
reifen: WTB moto Raptor 2.4

schickes bike!


----------



## Suicide (12. August 2002)

mein neues dirt bike...heute fertig! endlich!

rahmen: Fusion Bonebreaker 14"
gabel: Marzocchi DJ1
felgen: Planet X B.M.F
naben: Tune (VR 20mm Steckachse)
sattel: Tioga
lenker: Da Bomb
vorbau: Tioga Cube 35mm
bremsen: VR Grimeca system 8 mit 200mm scheibe
                HR Gustav M 160mm
kurbel: Kue=Q stahlkurbel
kettenführung: 2 CycloneRockringe + Roox Chaincat
steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic
schaltwerk: Shim. XT
reifen: WTB moto Raptor 2.4

schickes bike!


----------



## funrider (13. August 2002)

Und jetzt meins!
Is seit fast 2 Monaten in Betrieb:

Rahmen: MUDDY FOX ROCK`N ROLL DH 
Gabel: MARZOCCHI SUPER T 2002 
Bremsen: HAYES COMP VR.: 200mm Scheibe
Laufräder: Jetzt kommts:
VR.: WHITE INDUSTRIES 20mm Steckachse
       RIGIDA 30 DH 26"
HR.: SRAM DUALDRIVE 3x9   
        RIGIDA 30 DH 24" (nicht im Handel normal erhältlich) 
Schaltung: SRAM DUALDRIVE NABENSCHALTUNG 3x9   
Schalthebel: DUALDRIVE 
Kurbel/Innenlager: KUE,-Q CROMO 
Kettenblatt: PROFILE 
Vorbau: AMOEBA 50mm
Lenker: AMOEBA
Giffe: SRAM
Sattelstütze: RITCHEY
Sattel: FIZIK DOLOMITI
Reifen: VR: NOKIAN GAZZALODDI 2,6
            HR: SCHWALBE SPACE 2,35
Schläuche: NOKIAN 
Pedale: DMR V8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hyperdrive (13. August 2002)

...und jetzt so: 


Rahmen		Alu Easton Elite 7005, poliert
Gabel		Z2 Bam schwarz 
Steuersatz               Dia Compe A-Head
Schaltgriffe	Grip Shift Attack
Griffgummis	Ritchey TGV
Schaltung		Deore XT 
Zahnkranz	Deore LX 11  28 Z., 8-f.
Innenlager	Deore XT 
Kurbeln  	                Deore LX  
Bremsgriffe	Deore XT
Bremsen		Deore XT/Muddy Carbon
Naben		Deore XT 32-L., 8-f.
Kette		IG 91 
Felgen		Ritchey Rock Pro / OCR Pro
Sattelstütze	Ritchey schwarz
Sattel		Flite Titanium
Lenker / Barends	Ritchey Pro / Ritchey Comp short
Vorbau	                Ritchey Pro 
Pedalen		Ritchey Mountain Pro 
Reifen		Ritchey Megabite Z-Max WCS 2.1
Gewicht 		ca. 11 kg

also nix besonderes...


----------



## moitrich (13. August 2002)

Rahmen: GT LTS 97-er
Gabel: Psylo XC 01
Lenker: Tioga Montaineer Carbo
Vorbau: RaceFace Systems
Steuersatz: Stronglight Aheadstrong
Schaltung: GS X-RAY
Schaltwerk: 910-er XTR
Umwerfer: XTR
Bremsen: RaceLine von 93 (die 1. mit noch den Kunststoffgriffen)
Stütze: Roox
Sattel: Gelflow
Naben/Felgen/Speichen: XTR/X517/titan
Reifen: Tioga Psycho 2.1
Kurbeln: LP
Pedale: DMR V8
Züge: Nokon

Für die Zukunft:
- Black Elite 100/120 (wenn endlich der Adapter von Magura da ist)


----------



## crazy.man77 (13. August 2002)

hier ist meine selbst aufgebaute Marathon- und Touren-Feile:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Element Race
Dämpfer: Fox Float R
Gabel: RS Sid XC
Vorbau, Lenker, Steuersatz, Barends: Ritchey Pro/WCS Mix
Sattelstütze: Moots Titan
Sattel: Flite
Kurbel, Innenlager, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk: XTR
Shifter: Gripshift SRT 800 X-Ray
Bremsen: Magura HS 22 Raceline
VR: Tune Mig 75 + Mavic 517 ceramic
HR: XTR + Mavic 517 normal
Pedale: PD-M 959 XTR

Gewicht: Etwas über 11 KG


----------



## Droppel (13. August 2002)

Ööööh - nun ich:

Rahmen: Scott Expert Racing (wegen der Farbe genommen)

Lenker, Steuersatz, Sattel und Vorbau von Scott

Bremsen: Magura Louise 2002

Gabel: RC SID XC

Kurbel: Race Face Forged

Sattelstütze: XTR

Felgen: Mavic X-317 Disc

Pedale: 858

Ansonsten Komplett XT bis auf die Kette Rohloff SLT 99


Ürgendwat verjesssen? Gloobe nich!


----------



## chriiss (13. August 2002)

Das Teil das am meisten bewegt wird:

Rahmen:
  Schwinn Rocket 88 SL
Gabel:
  Monitou SX-R Modell 2000
Dämpfer:
  Fox Float RC
Felgen:
Mavic 317 Disc
Naben:
Magura Pro
Bremsen:
Magura Clara 2000, ohne automat. Belagsnachstellung!!!
Kubel u. Innenlager:
Shimano LX - Vielzahn
Schaltwerk u. Umwerfer:
Shimano XT
Schalthebel:
Shimano Deore
Kassette:
 XT 9-fach Spiderarm
Kette:
 HG-72
Pedale:
Shimano 959 (glaube ich!)
Sattel: 
  Flite SLR
Stütze:
  Roox S4
Vorbau:
  3TTT Modell?
Lenker:
  Mounty spezial
Barends:
  Gary Fischer Modell?
Reifen:
 Hinten: IRC Mytos 2.1, Vorne Conti Explorer 
Steuersatz:
  Cane Creek speziell für Schwinn ICBM - integriert
Schläuche:
  egal, was mir in die Hände kommt
Öl zur Plege: Brunox, Rohloff, Haushaltsöl
Fett von Manitou


----------



## turbo-matic (6. September 2002)

Hier bißchen verspätet mein Teil (also Rad). Vielleicht interessiert's ja einen. Fast alles 2001er oder 2002er Teile.

Rahmen: Pütz Kinesis Racing poliert
Gabel:     Marzocci Bomber Z2 Race
Steuersatz: Chris King "No Thread Set"
Innenlager: Shimano LX 4-Kant
Naben: Shimano LX 
Speichen: DT Comp 2.1/1.8/2.1
Felgen: Mavic F 519 schwarz
Schläuche: Schwalbe Extraleicht
Reifen: Conti Vertical Pro 2.3
Vorbau: Kore 90mm/17°
Lenker: Specialized Riser 660 mm /38 mm
Griffe: Syntace Srew On
Sattelstütze: Rock Shox MTB Post
Sattel: Flite Tri Gel
Sattelklemme: Mounty
Bremsen: Magura HS33 Silber
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Züge: Shimano
Schaltwerk: Shimano LX
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
Kurbel: Shimano Deore
Pedale: Shimano 424 / Point Alien II (je nach Strecke)
Ritzel: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano HG 93
Barends: keine


__________________


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## daffy (6. September 2002)

Ist leider noch ne Baustelle, fährt zwar, aber noch Baustelle.

Rahmen: Specialized Enduro Rahmen 01
Dämpfer: OEM
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy SL 2001
Steuersatz: Cane Creek C2
Naben: DT Onyx
Speichen: DT 2.0
Felgen: D 521
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Reifen: HR: Schwalbe Big Jim, VR Schwalbe King Jim
Vorbau: Coda (noch)
Lenker: Coda (noch)
Griffe: Coda (noch)
Sattelstütze: Specialized
Sattel: Code
Bremsen: Louise 02
Schalthebel: Sachs Drehgriffe (noch) 8-fach
Schaltwerk: XTR 01
Umwerfer: LX 01
Kurbel: Alivio '98 (noch)
Pedale: Time A.T.A.C Alium (wahrscheinlich bald "Z")
Ritzel: Alivio 8fach (noch)
Kette: SRAM


----------



## BreezerUwe (8. September 2002)

Rahmen: Merlin "Team" 1993
Steuersatz: King
Gabel: Ritchey-Logic
Bremsen: McMahon
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: XT
Schalthebel: XTR
Kurbelgarnitur: XT
Innenlager: Stahl-Vierkant/eingepresste Industrielager
Kassette: XTR Titan
Kette: ?
Schaltzüge: ?
Naben: King Classic
Felgen: Ritchey Vantage WCS
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0 - 1.8 - 2.0
Reifen: Ritchey ZED 2.1
Vorbau: Moots
Lenker: Merlin
BarEnds: Onza Ti
Griffe: Aggressor
Sattelstütze: Moots
Sattel: Flite 
Pedale: Deore
Gewicht: ~9.8 Kg
Einiges gebraucht gekauft und nie bereut


----------



## crazy-spy (8. September 2002)

Frame:			Wheeler Dual Slalom 2002
Gabel:			Marzocchi Bomber Z3 QR20+ 2001
Steuersatz:                              Cane Creek
Kurbel: 			Point Speedbone
Pedale: 			Ringle Zuzu
Kettenblatt:		Race Face, 36 Zähne
Kettenführung:		Roox Chaindog
Sattelstütze:		Roox S4
Sattel:			Da Bomb	
Lenker:			Syntace Vector
Vorbau			Syntace Megaforce
Schaltwerk :		Shimano Deore 9fach
Shifter:			Shimano Deore Rapidfire 9fach
Kassette/Kette:		Shimano Deore / Deore
Bremsanlage:		vorne: Magura Gustav M, 99/00
			hinten: Grimeca System 8
Lenkergriffe:		Primo BMX
Bereifung:		Continental Vertical 
                                                mit 2.1-3.0 DH-Schlauch
Laufradsatz:		Felge: Sun Double Track, 
			Nabe:  v: 	Grimeca für QR20+
			           h:	 XT Disc
			Speichen: 	DT Comp

Leider erst in 2 Wochen fertiggestellt, aber trotzdem schonmal


----------



## Makke (8. September 2002)

<--- auch mal seinen Senf dazu geben tut:

Frame:	     Cannondale CAD3 
Fork::     Z2 Atom Race
Schaltung:     Shimano XT (komplett) 
Ritzel	v/h:     Shimano XT
Kurbel	:     Shimano XT
Innenlager:     Shimano XT
Vorbau:     Coda
Lenker	:     ???
Steuersatz:      Cane Creek 
Bremsen:     vorne   Grimeca System 15
Bremsen:     hinten   Shimano LX
Narben:     Grimeca 
Felgen:     Sun Ryno Lite XL
Speichen:     DT Comp
Reifen	:     IRC Mytos 26x2,1
Schläuche:     Schwalbe 
Sattel:     WTB irgendwas 
Pedale:     Ritchey 
Gewicht:     knapp 13 kg (wegen`s der schweren Laufräder)


----------



## soederbohm (9. September 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

mein Hardtail ist zwar noch nicht geliefert, müsste aber in allernächster Zeit kommen:

Rahmen: Bergwerk Mercury
Gabel: Marzzochi Marathon S
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Laufräder: Crossroc UST Disc
Reifen: unsicher, wahrscheinlich ähnlich Schwalbe Black Jack
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Griffe: Ritchey
Hörner: Tune
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Flite Trans Am
Bremsen: Magura Marta
Bremshebel: Magura Marta
Schalthebel: XTR 9-fach 
Schaltzüge: Jagwire Kevlarlite
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: XTR
Kurbel: XT 
Pedale: Shimano 959
Ritzel: XTR 9-fach
Kette: Shimano

Kommt etwa auf 3.500,-- EUR und wiegt etwa 9kg 

Damit geht's dann nächstes Jahr in die Marathonsaison.

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## Steppenwind (9. September 2002)

bei all den tollen bikes hier muß ich auch noch etwas dazusenfen...
und will Euch mein erstes MTB vorstellen - das ist jetzt 10 Jahre alt und lebt noch (auf jeden Fall Rahmen und Gabel):
Rahmen: Centurion Stratos von 90 oder 91
Gabel: dito und starr
beide zusammen wogen ca. 4 kg, waren aber seeehr steif
der Rest war dann ziemlich viel Suntour - vor allem die geilen XC-Proteile.
Besonders zu erwähnen sind die Naben mit Schmiernippeln, die Kurbeln und natürlich die megarobusten 8-fach Daumenschlathebel.
Speichen: vorne DT 1,8-2,0 hinten DT Alpine
Nabe vorne: Diabolo
Felgen: vorne Campagnolo Stheno hinten Mavic M261 Ceramic
Reifen: diverse - leider mußten alle ziemlich schmal bleiben - kein Platz am Hinterbau
Vorbau: T-Bone
Lenker: Tioga...irgendwas

Alles zusammen wog so um die 12 kg
Ich habs dann irgendwann durch ein Kona von der "Stange " ersetzt, daß ich immer noch fahre und an dem ich ständig was austausche - davon aber später vielleicht mehr - es lebt auf jeden Fall auch noch, wenn auch mit dem zweiten Rahmen...

www.teamdochnoch.de


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (9. September 2002)

rahmen: kinesis
gabel: mz z5
Hr: Vuelta airline 1+dt speichen+noname-nabe
Vr: sunn ryhno lite+dt+grimeca
vorbau: x-tasy downhill kürzeste version
lenker: ähnlich wcw  
griffe: point   
shifter/bremshebel: billige schimano
pedale: wcw freestyle
kurbel: alivio knarzt auf einem billigem vierkant-innenlager  
schaltwerk: deore
sattel: ritchy
vr bremse: point
hr bremse: deore
vr reifen: conti. vertical pro
hr reifen: noname
steuersatz: ritchy fuzzy logic
schläuche: schwalbe
kettenstrebenschutz: alter reifen
kettenführung: keine  
Ritzel: schimano 7 speed megarange (extra 34 ritztel)

Marius


----------



## SteffenScott (10. September 2002)

So dann werd ich mal meine schätze mit reinsätzen:
Rahmen:                      Scott Chenoa 19"
Federgabel:                 Marzocchi Z4 Flylight air
Kette:                          xtr
V-brake hinten:           xtr
Steuersatz:                 Shimano xt
Innenlager:                 xt
Kassette:                    xt
Schaltwerk:                 xt
Kurbel:                        lx
Umwerfer                    LX
Schalthebel:               Deore
Rechter Bremshebel:  Deore
Bremse vorn:              Magura HS33
Vorbau:                      Ritchey
Lenker:                      Easton
Sattelstange:            scott
Sattel:                       weißen look gelsattel
Laufräder:                 Deore naben mit Sari M 19felgen

Und mein bike für die city:
Rahmen : cycle wolf 21"
Federgabel: RST 281EL
Steuersatz: No Name
Kette: Deore
Kassette: Deore
Schaltwerk: Deore
Schalthebel: Deore
Umwerfer: LX
Kurbel: Truvativ firex
Innenlager: keine ahnung hab ca.28  bei rose bezahlt war aber von shimano.
Vorbau: Scott
Lenker: Scott
Sattelstütze: no name
Sattel: Cycle wolf
Laufräder: Deore naben mit zac 19felgen
Bremsen: no name 
Beläge: vorn xtr hinten xt


----------



## polo (10. September 2002)

Das Old School Ding existiert und (funktioniert v.a.) so nicht mehr und ist durch einen moderneres Stangen-MTB ersetzt worden, hat aber einiges mitgemacht :

Rahmen: Brodie Expresso in orange 
Federgabel: RS Mag 21 
Steuersatz: Dura Ace
Innenlager: XT
Kassette: XT
Kette: HG-XX
Schaltwerk: Dura Ace
Kurbel: Suntour XC-Pro
Umwerfer: XT
Schalthebel: Suntour XC-Pro Topshifter
Bremsen: Shimano 700CX mit Dia Compe Dreiecken und Ritchey Klötzen (!!)
Bremshebel: Suntour XC-Pro
Vorbau: Control Tech
Lenker: Scott AT-2 LF
Sattelstütze: Control Post
Sattel: Flite, was sonst
LRS: Shimano Ultegra Naben, DT 2.0 - 1.8, Mavic SUP Ceramic, Z-Max 1,9 (ging noch mit Stahl Rahmen und war schnell)


----------



## Der_Jan (12. September 2002)

Mein Schüler MTB 

Rahmen: Red Bull-silber/schwarz

Gabel: Manitou Magnum 

Felgen: Selbst lackierte Mavic ??Crossmax(disc)??

Schaltung: die gute alte STX(hat jemand neue Schalthebel dafür?)

Umwerfer: Deore

Griffe Biogrip

Lenker: Baumarkt oder so was

Vorbau: Ritchey

Bremse vorne: Louise PM mit 180`er Scheibe

Kurbeln: Auch STX



Bremse hinten: Formula HD-5 mit 140(!) `er Scheibe

Pedale: irgendwelche Clickies von Shimano 

Tretlager: glaube RACE-FACE o. shim. XT

Sattel: `n gelb-schwarzer

Sattelstütze: schwarz

Was gegen die Schaltung?...gut
Was gegen die Bremsen?... gut
Was gegen die Gabel?...gut

   schönen Tag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## geleis (13. September 2002)

Nur das Kona, da es am interssantesten aufgebaut war. Hier die letzte von unzähligen Evolutionsstufen:

Kona Explosif
Judy FSX
Ritchey logic Steuersatz
Syntace Duraflite
Syncros Ahead
Control-Post Stütze, Flite

XT-V-Brake vorne mit XTR-Hebel
Magura Race-Line hinten

Vorderrad: Spcialized Stout auf 217er mit 1,6-1,8er Speichen, Alu-Nippel
Hinterrad: Heylight-Nabe mit 7-fach Dura Ace Kassette auf 217er, ebenfalls leichte Speichen,  Alu-Nippel

Tune Innnenlager
CQP- Kurbeln
525 Clickies (hab ich schon seit '92 und sie sind jetzt an meinem Helius dran)

Tune Schnellspanner hinten

Schalthebel:  Suntour XC-Pro Top-Shifter
96er Dura-Ace Schaltwerk (das war die geilste Kombi die ich jemals hatte!!!! Besser als mein XTR-Kram jetzt, aber nur 7 fach und maximal 26 Zähne hinten)

Umwerfer XT
macht mit leichten Mänteln  10,5 Kilo und das schon '96 mit Stahlrahmen

Das war einfach ein geiler Hobel !!!!!

Gruß Philipp


----------



## geleis (13. September 2002)

Hey Polo,

Du bist ja auch Dura-Ace schaltwerk mit XC-Pro Shiftern gefahren.

Sehr gut!!!!!!

Gruß philipp


----------



## frozenfrogz (7. November 2002)

Hallosens!

Habe irgendwann einen GT lightning Titanal Rahmen ersteigert.

1.Versuch: Z1 ´97 => grauslich!

2.Versuch: C´Dale Pbone. War nicht schlecht mit nem alte DH-Lenker. Dann hab´ ich nen Duraflite drangeschraubt und da hab ich dann auf einmal 20cm zwischen Sattel und Lenker gehabt. Recht unbequem...

3.Versuch: Warte noch auf die Judy FSX mit Englund-Kartuschen. (Sollte spätestens Dienstag da sein). Dann sieht´s so aus:

- GT lightning
- Specialized Judy FSX
- Mavic X517 auf XTR (V+H)
- Michelin Wildgripper City
- Magura Johnny T´s (HS 22, oder doch 33???)
- Selle Flite SLR 135g
- Sattelstütze: vorhanden 
- Rest: XT

Mal sehn...

Gruß, frozenfrogz


----------



## soederbohm (8. November 2002)

Hallo zusammen,

halte das Bike zwar noch nicht in den Händen, aber es ist schon eim Händler bestellt und wir bauen es zusammen, sobald alle Parts da sind:

rahmen: Bergwerk Mercury Race 2003 Electric Blue
gabel: Manitou Skareb Super
steuersatz: ritchey wcs 
vorbau: ritchey wcs
lenker: ritchey wcs
griffe: onza
barends: tune
brems-/schalthebel: shimano xtr 2003
bremsen: shimano xtr disc
schaltwerk: shimao xtr 2003
umwerfer: shimano xtr 2003
schaltzüge: shimano xtr
ritzel: shimano xt 9-fach 12-34
kette: connex 
innenlager: shimano xt 
kurbel: shimano xt 
pedale: shimano 959 
naben: Shimano XTR Disc 
speichen: dt competition 
felgen: mavic x3.1 Disc 
reifen: schwalbe black jack UST
schnellspanner: shimano xt
sattelstuetze: tune starkes Stück 
sattel: flite slr

Bin gespannt, wie (ob) sich in der nächsten Rennsaison meine Zeiten verbessern 

Gruß
Soederbohm


----------



## ricktick (8. November 2002)

Rahmen: Speci Big Hit DH 2003
Gabel: MZ Monster T 2002
Dämpfer: Fox Vanillia RC
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH pro
Vorbau: DF CNC
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH
Griffe: Amazing King Dingeling
Bremsen: Hinten Grimeca Sys. 12/200er Scheibe; Vorne Sys. 17
Naben: Vorne DT Onyx 20mm; Hinten Shimano XT Disc
Felgen: Vorne Mavic 321; Hinten Sun Double Wide (noch)
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller, vorne 26x2,5; Hinten 24x2,7
Schläuche: Nokian DH
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt DH
Innenlager: Truvativ ISIS DH
Pedale: DMR V8
Kettenblatt: FSA 40Z
Kettenführung: Mr. Dirt Gizmo
Kette: Sram pc 69
Kassette, Shifter und Schaltwerk: Shimano LX
Sattel: Fizik Plateau
Stütze: Specialized


----------



## biker-wug (8. November 2002)

Also jetzt mal mein Bike.

Rahmen Centurion CC 2000 

Dämpfer German Answer Air force 1
Gabel Manitou Mars

Tretlager XT
Kurbeln LX 99
Ritzel Kette LX 2002 9-fach

Schalthebel DEORE

Schaltwerk XT, neu, da letztens Abriß

Laufräder Pogo Wheels, vorne radial, hinten links radial, rechts einfach gekreuzt. Citec Naben

Stütze Procraft, Sattel Flite

Bremsen Shimano DX Hebel LX

Lenker Bontrager 620mm

Vorbau fällt mir gerade nicht ein.

Steuersatz Pogo.

Reifen Conti Explorer

SKS Shokboards!

pedale Shimano DX

Fehlt noch was!


Hab das Bike dieses Jahr aus stellenweise neuen, stellenweise gebrauchten teilen aufgebaut.

Kann nur sagen, einfach geil!!


----------



## Cityjumper (9. November 2002)

Also mein Bike basiert aufm Speci Rockhopper '00, was aus folgenden Teilen bestand, die neuen Teile sind in Rot!

Rahmen:Specialized Rockhopper '00

Gabel:Manitou Spyder 80mm; Psylo SL '02 125mm 

Vorbau: Specialized Standard

Lenker: Specialized Normal;Shanon Riser DH  

Kurbel:Strongarm I mit Irgendwelchen Blättern

Pedale:Normale Pedale;demnächst DMR V8 

Naben:Specialized

Felgen:ka

Mantel:Specialized Dirt Contorl und Dirt Master

Schaltung:LX, STXRC Umwerfer

Sattel :Specialized 

GrifferoGrip

Bremsen: Dia Compe V's;HS33


----------



## mel (9. November 2002)

ok. meins: 

Rahmen: Outlaw crusher
Gabel: MZ Monster T´99
Dämpfer: Race Tech
Kettenführung: irgendwas Chain Animal. kennt jeder
Reifen: Maxxis High roller
Laufräder: Point und vuelta
Bremsen: Gustl
DSchaltung: Deore
Lenker: Braxxos oder so
Sattel: Sofa
Griffe: ritchey



foto kommt gleich.


----------



## mingus (9. November 2002)

2002 18 zoll stinky primo

sherman firefly camo Steckachse
2003 Gustav m
Antrieb, Kurbeln, Schaltung etc XT
Vorne Steckachsennabe Grimeca
Hinten XT
Irgendwelche Mavic Felgen mit 2.35 Fat Albert
Race Face Vorbau
Answer irgendwas Lenker
Tioga multicontrol sattel
Kona Sattelstütze
Cane Creek S2 Steuersatz

So ca 16 Kg, geht aber gut bergauf und noch besser bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mel (9. November 2002)

hier mein bike. 












was sagt ihr dazu?


qbasti: deins sieht echt geil aus!!!


----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (9. November 2002)

leider seh ich nix, aber ich weis, dass es hammersgeil aussieht..


----------



## SteffenScott (9. November 2002)

@ mingus das teil sieht geil aus was kost der rahmen einzeln und wieviel hast insgesamt für das gute stück bezahlt.
Ich will mir nächsten monat auch ein FR bike aufbauen.


----------



## NRH (9. November 2002)

Rahmen : DMR sidekick
Gabel : Marocchi Z QR20 2000
Vorbau : dragonfly Doozer
Lenker : Roox Bomber 4.0 
Griffe : Salsa
Bremsen : Magura Clara 01
Kurbeln : WTP (muss I no kaufen  )
Pedale : Primo
Sattel : Primo Hemorid
Stütze : keine (noch keine)
Klemme :          "
HrLr. : XT+DT Alpine+ Avro Eliminator (zu schwer  )
VrLr. : CSO Hradcore + DT Comp + D 521
Reifen : Michelin C16
Schläuche : Nokian Gazza.
Schaltung : derzeit SS , daher schaltung etc.


----------



## mel (9. November 2002)

pinkbike geht nicht. jetzt aber:


----------



## sharky (10. November 2002)

Rahmen: Hot Chili Lite Rage
Gabel: Magura o24u
Schaltung: XT Komplett
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syncros
Barends: Syncros
Steuersatz: Cane Creek C2
Naben: XT
Speichen: DT Champion
Felgen: Mavic X 317
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max
Sattel: Selle Italia Trimatic
Pedale: Ritchey V2


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BommelMaster (10. November 2002)

@mel schweißaxel mote...

musst die roten monster aufkleber raufmachen sehen bestimmt suppa aus

wenn noch XTR Kurbeln und alles ohne dreck dann :


----------



## mel (10. November 2002)

XTR ist da nix: 

Mit Aufklebern:


----------



## mingus (10. November 2002)

Ich habs mir eigendlich nur selber aufgebaut weil das DEE LUX schon ausverkauft war, und der Primo Rahmen der einzige noch erhältliche war. Zum Preis; der Rahmen allein ist so ca. 1900 Euro, den Rest habe ich durch gute Beziehungen relativ günstig gekriegt, so dass der Endpreis irgendwo zwischem dem 2002 Dee lux und Primo liegt.
2003 haben die Sinky's jetzt 7inch (18cm) hinten und sind deutlich billiger geworden.
www.konaworld.com


----------



## BommelMaster (10. November 2002)

@ mel die roten, nich die schwarzen, guck dir mankras monster an, die hat die roten

aber dann wenigstens irgendwelche Kurbeln die einen Namen haben, das sind ganz alte XT kurbeln oder? so FSA in der Richtung, oder besser XTR


----------



## mel (11. November 2002)

ach was. über deore kommt da nix. die kurbel sind 160er massive BMX kurbeln.

wo ist mankras monster zu sehen??


----------



## BommelMaster (11. November 2002)




----------



## mel (12. November 2002)

schönes bike. meins bleibt aber erstmal nackt...


----------



## yoo (12. November 2002)

bescheuertes posting,...
kumma mein rad.... ihr sollt faaaahren!

_Deine dämlichen Kommentare kannst du dir das nächste Mal sparen..._


----------



## mel (14. November 2002)

@yoo: lern erstmal fahrn. nicht dass deine super t gabud geht... beim 1mt drop...

und poste mal ein bild davon. zwischen runde und runde, meine ich.


----------



## ricktick (15. November 2002)

Rahmen: DMR Trailstar
Gabel: MZ Z3 QR20
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH pro
Vorbau: Point Tough Guy
Lenker: Roox Bomber 4.0
Bremsen: Grimeca System 12
Felgen: Sun Doublewide 24"
Naben: hinten XT, vorne Grimeca 20mm
Kurbel: FSA X-Drive 165mm
Kette Sram PC 69
Kassette: Deore
Schaltwerk: Deore
Shifter: Deore
Sattel: Da Bomb irgendwas
Stütze: Point
Kettenführung: Roox Chaindog
Pedale: DMR V8


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gelöschter Benutzer (15. November 2002)

woher hast du denn die z3? die wollte ich mir auch erst kaufen, hab die aber nirgends gefunden.

Gruss Marius


----------



## ricktick (15. November 2002)

www.bike-mailorder.de  hat bestimmt noch welche.
Schau einfach mal nach.

Gruß, Basti


----------



## NRH (19. November 2002)

Sieht gut aus - au wenn die Reifen für meinen geschmack immer noch zu briéit sind .....


----------



## Zaskarpeter (20. November 2002)

Ich hab vor zwei Jahren mal nen Freerider für meine Schwester aufgebaut. Alle Teile aufzuschreiben hab ich jetzt keine Lust.
Ihr könntja mal raten was so dran ist. Kleiner Tipp der Rahmen ist kein Kona auch wenn sie ihren Aufkleber drauf haben


----------



## mingus (20. November 2002)

alte wildsau? muddy fox?


----------



## Raggaman (20. November 2002)

Rahmen: VooDoo Erzulie 97
Gabel: Marzocchi MXC Air 80mm vers.
Steuersatz: Race Face Real Seal
Innenlager: Shimano BB-UN 92
Naben: Sachs Quarz
Speichen: DT Comp 1.8-2.0
Felgen: x517 si
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standert
Reifen: Continental ExplorerPro/VerticalPro
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp
Lenker: Ritchey Comp
Griffe: Standart
Sattelstütze: Titec
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Bremshebel: Magura HS33
Schalthebel: XTR-9 fach
Bremszüge: Magura Standartleitung
Schaltzüge: XTR
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: XTR
Kurbel: XTR
Pedale: PlanetX Dual Slalom 
Ritzel: LX 9-fach
Kette: IG-70


----------



## Flanders (20. November 2002)

ist das nicht goldig...


----------



## Hille (22. November 2002)

Keine Killerkarre, aber jedes Schräubchen getauscht.
Vom Originalrad (Best American - GT Super4 (eher so ne NoName-Sache)) sind noch der Rahmen und der Vorbau übrig (ca 7 Jahre alt).
In den letzten 2,5 Jahren hab ich den Rest Stückchenweise ausgetauscht.

Gabel: DNM LSF-80 "Dual-Air"
Steuersatz: irgendeiner der passte
Innenlager: LX 99 (Vielzahn)
Kurbel: LX 99
Naben: LX 99
Bremsen: LX 99
Umwerfer: LX 99
Schaltwerk: LX 99
Schalt-/Bremsgriffe: LX 99
Speichen: DT Swiss
Felgen: Mavic 519
Decke vorn: Panaracer Smoke
Decke hinten: Vittoria Evolution 190 Kevlar
Tauschdecken: Schwalbe Big Apple und 1" Slicks
Lenker: einfacher DH
Sattel: LookIn Gel-Sattel (Race)
Sattelstütze: billich aber lang und gut!
Klingel: "dingding"
Tacho: Sigma Targa
Pedale: Schienbeintöter


----------



## XnX (25. November 2002)

Noch im Aufbau !

Rahmen: Castor DS
Gabel: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 2003
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH Pro
Lenker: NC-17 DH mit Querstrebe
Vorbau: Castor DS
LRS: Grimeca Disc/Vuelta Excalibur DH
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller 2,35"
Schläuche: Nokian Gazza DH
Bremsen: Grimeca System 12.1 mit lecker roten Bremssätteln und noch mit ner 200mm Scheibe (zum Glück hab ich noch eine bekommen . . .)
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt
Innenlager: Truvativ ISIS DH
Kettenführung: Truvativ Chainguide
Schalhebel: LX (sogar einzeln zu bekommen . . .)
Kette: XT (will aber eigentlich ne schwarze Wippermann haben)
Zahnkranz: Deore
Griffe: Ritchey TGV
Sattel: Amoeba Dual
Sattelstütze: Xtasy
Pedale: 100% Bike flat


Bild folgt sofort wenn ich alles beisammen habe *g*.

Bis dahin . . .

XnX

-Chaos[A]ngel-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_willi (25. November 2002)

Rahmen:	Bergwerk Faunus 2002 
Dämpfer:	Rock Shox SID XC
Gabel:	Marzocchi Marathon S 100 2002
Steuersatz:	Roox Twister XC
Innenlager:	Shimano XT Octalink
Laufräder: Magura XC Disc Wheel Pro Schwarz
Schläuche:	Conti Latex
Reifen:	Conti Vertikal Pro
Vorbau:	Roox Danny's Stem XC
Lenker:	Roox DBS CrossComp XC
Hörnchen: Roox Litehorns
Griffe:	SRAM X.0
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Flite
Bremsen: Magura Marta
Schalthebel: SRAM X.0
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Schaltwerk: SRAM 9.0 SL
Umwerfer: SRAM 9.0
Kurbel: Deore LX Octalink
Pedale: TIME ATAC
Ritzel: SRAM 9.0
Kette: SRAM PC 69
Rechner: VDO HC 12.6


fährt sich superge***!!
leider erst im september mehr tages touren fest geworden...
und irgendwann fliegt dann auch das shimano innenlager und kurbeln raus )

irgendwelche guten tipps für ersatz??


----------



## nicolaibassdh (25. November 2002)

Anfang des Jahres aufgebaut und hat schon was mitgemacht.

Aber der Rahmen wird morgen gewechselt - und ne Rohloff kommt auch noch dran. Aber das war es dann erstmal.


----------



## Litespeed (28. November 2002)

Rahmen	Giant XTC Team
Dämpfer	Rock Shox SID XC Adjust
Gabel	Rock Shox SID SL
Steuersatz	Cane Creek
Innenlager	Shimano Deore XT
Vorbau	Ritchey WCS
Lenker	Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze	Syncros
Sattel	Selle Italia SLR
Felgen Mavic 517
Kurbel	Point Racing
Pedale	Point Racing
Reifen Schwalbe Fast Fred
Schläuche Schwalbe Extraleicht
Speichen	Ritchey 1,8  1,5  1,8
Nippel	Ritchey Alu
Nabe vorn	Modifizierte Shimano LX Nabe (Aluachse, Industrielager, 100g)
Nabe hinten	Modifizierte Shimano XT Nabe
V-Brakes	Ritchey Comp
STI-Einheit	Shimano XTR
Umwerfer	Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk	Shimano XTR
Griffe	Tru Grips WCS


----------



## Giuliano (28. November 2002)

@ ricktick

sieht super aus, da gibts nix zu sagen.
wollte mir eigentlich auch nen DMR aufbauen, habs mir aber anders überlegt.
als ich das eben sah kam mir der gedanke jezz durch die city zu cruisen 

PS: was ist denn immer gegen breite reifen zu sagen


----------



## oscar (28. November 2002)

mein Bike war eigentlich mal ein Serienbike, aber nachdem fast keine originalteile mehr drin sind, schreib ichs doch mal:

Also es war einmal ein Dynamics Eagle FS (so ein Hai-Verschnitt vom Stadler), mit Shimano LX-XT-Schaltung, ner RST381 Gabel und nem DNM Stahldämpfer.
naja, jetzt schaut das Teil folgendermaßen aus:
Rahmen: Dynamics wie gehabt
Gabel: RockShox Judy XC 2001  100mm
Dämpfer: RockShox SID
Bremsen Magura HS33 raceline
Schaltung: Shimano LX und XT, bis auf die Schalthebel original
Laufräder: Shimano LX und ZAC19, DT Speichen, waren auch schon dran
Reifen: IRC Mythos 2,1
Lenker: Humpert DH
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp
Sattel: Flite Titan
Stütze: Kalloy irgendwas
Griffe: ODI (Weihnachtsgewinn - coole Sach)

ja des wars, teilweise nicht die optimale Lösung, aber als Schüler kann man sich net alles leisten...Fat Albert tu ich vielleicht noch drauf, und evtl. mal nen schwarzen Lenker, weil der polierte Humpert und der Ritchey Vorbau schaut bissl komisch aus.


----------



## *adrenalin* (29. November 2002)

gute idee, letztlich sind wir doch alle ein bißchen stolz auf unsere bikes, oder?!

hier mein beitrag:

Rahmen	Storck	Adrenalin Race incl. Fox Float R
Federgabel	RockShox	Sid XC ´01
Laufräder	Whizz Wheels	Hügi 240 Disc / X 317 / DT SuperComp / Alu-Nippel
Mäntel	Continental	Explorer Supersonic / Twister Supersonic
Schläuche Continental	Latex
Felgenband Schwalbe 
Schnellspanner	Tune	AC 16 + 17
Kurbel incl. Kettenblätter	Race Face	Next LP / Triebtreter 22 Z / Race-Face 44-32
Innenlager	Race Face	Taper Lock Titan mit Tune Goldauge
Kette	Shimano	LX 9-fach
Clickpedale	Syntace Eggbeater
Sattel	Selle Italia	SLR Trans Am
Sattelstütze	Tune	Starkes Stück
Sattelschnellspanner	Salsa	Flip Lock
Bremsen Magura 	Marta
Vorbau	Ritchey	WCS 110 mm
Lenker	Easton	EA 70 XC
Lenkerhörnchen	Tune	RH 1
Steuersatz	Chris King	No Threadset
Griffe	Votec	Kraton
Schalthebel	Sram	Rocket Shorty
Schaltwerk	XTR 2001 9-fach	
Kassette	Shimano	XTR 2001 12-34
Umwerfer	Shimano	XTR 2001 9-fach
A-Head-Set Kralle		
Züge	Nokon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (30. November 2002)

so, und hier mein altes bike, die aufnahmen stammt von 1996 und lieder sieht das teil nicht mehr so aus wie auf dem bild 

Hot Chili Zymotic
Judy SL 
XT komplett
HS 33
Flite Carbon
Snycros Vorbau, Lenker, Barends, Sattelstütze
Inferno Trispoke


----------



## sharky (30. November 2002)

shit, bild vergessen. jetzt aber:


----------



## BommelMaster (30. November 2002)

mein altes, jetzt kompl verkauftes bike:

Specialized Enduro 99, 112mm FW
Rond CP110 mit 113mm FW 
XTR schaltwerk 98
XTR kurbeln 
XT Kettenblätter
XT shifter
XTR umwerfer
Deore kassette und kette
thomson stützen
Nisene bzw Flite sattel
DT onyx  naben schwarz/ DT comp - scapim/Sun Rhyno lite
Avid ARch rivals 5.0 mit nokon zügen 
vertical pro reifen


----------



## Shuft (30. November 2002)

dada: demnächst mit boxxer


----------



## ricktick (30. November 2002)

Hast denn schon ne Boxxer?


----------



## ersatzspeiche (1. Dezember 2002)

na ich fahr ein custom bike von generator

Rahmen: Rotor Arsen 19" 
Gabel: Marcocchi mxc
Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy logic pro
Naben: LX 02
Speichen: DT Revo 1.8-1.5-1.8
Felgen: x618i
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Reifen: IRC Mhytos XC 2,1"
Vorbau: Kore Lite 1
Lenker: Ritchey RIzzer Pro
Sattelstütze: Roox S4
Sattel: Flite
Bremsen: HS33
Schalthebel: Deore 
Schaltzüge: Jagwire
Schaltwerk: XT 02
Umwerfer: XT 02
Kurbel: noch Deore 02
Pedale: 515 oder 636 
Ritzel: LX 9-fach
Kette: SLT-99


----------



## Shuft (1. Dezember 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von ricktick _
> *Hast denn schon ne Boxxer? *



japp!
ne 151er


----------



## ersatzspeiche (1. Dezember 2002)

hab noch ein bild gefunden


----------



## FruchtZwerg (9. Dezember 2002)

frame: 24 Bicycles LeToy3 ´02
fork: Marzocchi DirtJumper1 ´02
rims: 24" Sun Doubletrack
hubs: Grimeca20mm (vorn); XT disc (hinten)
headset: FSA the PIG
stem: Dragonfly Doozer Stem
bar: Roox Bomber 4.0
brakes: Grimeca System12
cranks: Generix Pro cranks
sprocket: Odyssey Battle Gear
pedals: Primo Tenderizer
seat: Primo Hemmorid
seatclamp: COCK RING!
shifting: Deore
chainguide: DMR chaincage


----------



## gage_ (9. Dezember 2002)

Parts hinter dem "/" sind Ausstattung fuer lange Touren:

Rahmen: Orange Patriot
Gabel: Fox Vanilla
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla / DT
Reifen: Tioga DH 2.3 / Tioga Extreme 2.1 (hab ich noch nicht)
Laufräder: Huegi FR, je 36 DT Comp, F519
Bremsen: Hayes
Schaltung: LX-Shifter, XT-Umwerfer, XTR-Schaltwerk
Kurbel: FSA Afterburner
Lenkung: VRO mit 7075 12°, FSA Orbit Extreme Pro
Sattel/-stuetze: Flite Tri Gel, Amoeba
Pedale: Aircorp
Griffe: ODI


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GUINO (23. Dezember 2002)

Hab mir zuletzt eingeiles Stück angefordert:

Den Trek 8500 ausgerüstet mit :

Gabel: VOTEC GS4 AIR PLUS
Räder: MAVIC CROSSROC 24loch tubeless
Bremsen: HOPE MINI (Scheibenbremsen)
Schaltung: SCHIMANO XT
Schaltzüge: Gore Ride On
Kassette: XT
Reifen: MICHELIN HOT S  Tubeless (schwarz)
Kurbeln: SCHIMANO LX

Schade, dass ich kein Foto hab, es sieht nämlich toll aus!!!


----------



## GUINO (23. Dezember 2002)

Hab mir zuletzt eingeiles Stück angefordert:

Den Trek 8500 ausgerüstet mit :

Gabel: VOTEC GS4 AIR PLUS
Räder: MAVIC CROSSROC 24loch tubeless
Bremsen: HOPE MINI (Scheibenbremsen)
Schaltung: SCHIMANO XT
Schaltzüge: Gore Ride On
Kassette: XT
Reifen: MICHELIN HOT S  Tubeless (schwarz) 2.1
Kurbeln: SCHIMANO LX
Pedalen: SCHIMANO PDM 959
Sattel: Flite tri gel
Stütze: Bontrager


Schade, dass ich kein Foto hab, es sieht nämlich toll aus!!!


----------



## Tri_Freak (13. Januar 2003)

Moin,

ja , gekauft habe ich ein Trek Y SL300 OCLV HC und jetzt nach dem Total Umbau das absolute Kultbike



Rahmen: Trek Y SuperLite 300 OCLV HC Fully
Dämpfer: Fox Alps 4
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke Race in Entengelb
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Innenlager: Shimano XT (noch)
Naben: DT Hügi 240 Disc
Speichen: vorne DT SuperComp (2,0/1,7/1,8), Hinten Competition(!)
Felgen: X317 Disc Schwarz
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Reifen: Schwalbe Jimmy, Fast Fred als Faltreifen
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro
Lenker: Carbox Karbon Lenker Gerade
Hörnchen: Carbox Karbon
Griffe: Salsa
Sattelstütze: Carbox Karbon
Sattel: Flite Trimatic Gel
Bremsen: Hayes Mag Gen. II in 6" Ausführung mit 22mm direct mount hinten
Bremshebel: ALU (demnächst Karbon)
Schalthebel: XT 8-fach Rapidfire
Bremsleitungen: Hayes
Schaltwerk: XT 00
Umwerfer: XT '02
Kurbel: XT 00 ausgebohrt (Gewichtsersparnis)
Pedale: PD-M959
Ritzel: XT 8-fach
Kette: Sachs mit Powerlink

Gewicht ca. 11,5 kg

Frage mich in einen Jahr und das Rad sieht schon wieder anders aus. (Noch mehr Karbon????)

Ciao.


----------



## Raggaman (13. Januar 2003)

Ok Dann möcht ich auch noch part dazu tragen...

Rahmen: VooDoo Erzulie´97,Tange Steel 
Gabel: Marzocchi MXC Air 80mm
Steuersatz: Race Face Real Seal
Innenlager: Shimano BB-ES 71
Naben: Sachs Quarz
Speichen: DT Compe 1.8-2.0 (!)
Felgen: X 517 
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Reifen: Conti Vertikal Pro
Vorbau: Ritchey Compe
Lenker: Ritchey Compe
Griffe: Yeti
Sattelstütze: Ttec
Sattel: Flite Gel Titan
Bremsen: Magura HS 33 Race Line
Bremshebel: Magura HS 33 Race Line
Schalthebel: XTR 9-fach
Schaltzüge: XTR´99
Schaltwerk: XTR 99
Umwerfer:   XTR`99
Kurbel: Shimano Deore LX Octalink`00
Pedale: Pirate Dual-Slalom (steel pins)
Ritzel: LX 9-fach
Kette: HG-93


----------



## SteffenScott (13. Januar 2003)

hab mein bike zwar schonmal gepostet aber da ziemlich viel neu is hier nochmal

Rahmen: Scott chenoa 99er oder 2000er
Gabel: ab morgen ne sid sl bis jetzt noch ne Marzocchi Z4 flylight air
Steuersatz: xt 
Innenlager: xt
Naben: deore
Felgen: sari m17 super stabil und wenig gewicht
Schläuche: conti latex
Reifen: fast fred
Vorbau: ritchey
Lenker: easton 
Sattelstütze: orig. scott
Sattel: selle italia gel in weis
Bremse vorn: Magura HS 33 
Bremse hinten: xtr v-brake
Schalthebel: deore
Schaltwerk: xt 
Umwerfer: lx
Kurbel: Shimano Deore LX 
Pedale: spd 342 oder wie die heissen
Ritzel: lx
Kette: lx

hier nochn pic mit der Z4 ich hof morgen kommt die sid an hätte schon heut ankommen solln
gewicht ca.10,4kg-10,6kg kommt aif die sid an und mit fast fred hab ichs auch noch nich gewogen


----------



## -raVen- (13. Januar 2003)

Mir ist langweilig. Also poste ich auch mal mein neues (seit weihnachten)


Rahmen: 2002 Cube Freelite Pro
Gabel: 2002 RS Judy XC Air 
Steuersatz: Ritchey Integrated 
Innenlager: XT
Naben: LX
Felgen: ZAC 19 SE
Schläuche: schwalbe Xtra light
Reifen: Schwalbe black shark 2.1
Vorbau: Mounty spezial
Lenker: Ritchey Comp trible butted 
Sattelstütze: Scape
Sattel: selle italia XO
Bremse vorn: Shimano XT 
Bremse hinten: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: LX
Schaltwerk: XT 

PS.: Im Bild fehlen noch die XT Kurbeln + Innenlager
Umwerfer: LX
Kurbel: 2002 Shimano XT 
Pedale: Shimano PDM 515 in schwarz
Ritzel: LX
Kette: Rohloff SLT 99
Griffe: Profile
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Deluxe Adjust

ein schöner Tourer. Nicht zu schwer, noch sehr sportlich und trotzdem mit seinen echten 120mm Federweg hinten komfortabel


----------



## polo (14. Januar 2003)

und ne Kiste Öttinger ume Ecke


----------



## SteffenScott (14. Januar 2003)

mir fällt grad ein hab was vergessen bei meim bike anfang november kommt vorn noch ne xtr v-brake drann und dann wiegts rad 10,2kg und wenn ich geld hab kommt ein speedneedle ran dann könnte es schon knap unter 10kg wiegen wird aber eng. wenn nich kommt nochn carbonlenker dran


----------



## -raVen- (14. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *und ne Kiste Öttinger ume Ecke   *



irgendwas braucht man ja als verpflegung beim basteln 
das Bier rangiert bei mir aber momentan auf Platz eins der wiederlichsten Biere die ich je getrunken habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteffenScott (14. Januar 2003)

ich trink an bier immer radeberger oder becks schmeckt auch jut
oettinger keine ahnung nich getrunken
schließlich brauch man immermal ein bierchen is ja schließlich gesund hat uns unsere bio lehrerin beigebracht. nur das dann das biken so schwer is und beim fußball bin ich auch eher aus der puste


----------



## -raVen- (14. Januar 2003)

meiner Meinung nach die 3 besten Biere der Welt sind:

Grolsch (aus Holland)
Früh Kölsch (aus Köln)
Eisgrub (aus dem gutem altem Mainz)

an Standartbier das man überall kaufen kann:

Becks
Warsteiner
Bitburger

aber die ganz oben genannten sind wirklich lecker  
Zu Öttinger: ist ein billig Bier, bei dem der Kasten grad mal 5 EUR kostet. Ich habs mal probiert. Einmal und nie wieder


----------



## Hy Flyer (16. Januar 2003)

Mein sehr merkwürdig zusammengestelltes bike:

Chaka fireball 2003
Marzocchi MXC 2002
Irgendwelche komischen Explorer Laufräder(kommen bald D521         dran
STX RC Naben
Spezialized Lenker und vorbau
XT Innenlager
Deore Kurbel
Point Alien 2
XT schaltwerk ich glaube von 96 oder97

Es mag sich seltsam anhören aber die Laufräder halten einiges aus.


----------



## Robert (16. Januar 2003)

Seas

also habe nen umgetauschten storck adrenalin team  rahmen mit:

fox rlc talas
chris king  disc go tech vr nabe
tune kong superscharf hr nabe
mavic 317 schwarz
syncros vorbau
syncros sattelstütze
syncros lenker
storck griffe
tune speedneedle sattel
salsa flipp off schnellspanner
tune flaschenhalter
95ér xtr kurbeln
egg beather pedale
xtr titan kasette
xt schaltwerk und shifter
ritchey z max reifen
michilin schläuche
fox vanillia rl dämpfer
storck aluschrauben kitt
louise 02 vo und hi
xtr umwerfer
sachs pc ?? kette
fsa steuersatz(zwegs intergrierten steuersatz)
sigma tacho

überlege noch ne titan feder für den dämpfer und vielleicht die 03 xtr kurbel zu kaufen
mal sehen

ciao


----------



## Ope (16. Januar 2003)

hallo ers ma`!!!

vorweg,die bilder von meinem nicolai sin unter www.langi-freeride.de, das foes gehört meim kumpel thorsten der is hier auch im forum.

nicolai bass dh matt schwarz

marzocchi jr.t 2003 (mega geile gabel)

laufräder dual faces big wheel in weiß (sind sun double wide), 40mm breit, 26 er

race face prodigy kurbeln, 1 kettenblatt (das mittlere), mit bashguard, und roox kettenführung (dog oben, cat unten)

race face signature dh innenlager

race face xy sattelstütze

tioga xl sattel

race face diabolus vorbau

race face air alloy riser 

race face thermo sp steuersatz

magura gustav m vorne wie hinne

sram attack schaltgriff 

xt schaltwerk

odi lock on griffe (absolutes muss)

shimano fr pedale 

und noch viel mehr !!!

P.S.: auf teile warten dauert länger als schrauben, heul !!!

servus thorsten


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Januar 2003)

hi @ all!!!

mach ich halt auch mal mit gg*

Rahmen Azonic DS1
Gabel    Marzocchi Z3 Bj 01 (überarbeitet)
NC 17 steuersatz,azonic shorty vorbau,specialized rise bar,yeti lock an griffe,roox s4 stütze,sdg bel air ti sattel,magura louise,
xt innenlager,schaltwerk,werfer,kranz,dura ace kette,deore shifter,race face kurbeln,nc17 pedale,conti vertical pro ,laufradsatz:hügi 240 disk naben mit dt comp speichen und x 317 felgen.

thats was gg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## martinoo (20. Januar 2003)

aber das Zeug kommt wahrscheinlich hin:
Rahmen: on-one inbred geared 
Gabel: wahlweise on-one starr oder Marzocchi Marathon S
Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzi pro
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo team
Innenlager: Truvativ Gigapipe
Naben: LX
Speichen: DT Comp 2 - 1,8 - 2
Felge: Mavic 517
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Vorbau+Lenker: Ritchey pro
Griffe: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: Ritchey 
Sattel: Selle San Marco 
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Schalthebel: Suntour XC pro 8-fach 
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: LX
Pedale: Time
Ritzel: SRAM 7.0 oder 9.0 9fach
Kette: SRAM PG 69

So das wars ungefähr mal schauen obs auch so wird??!


----------



## $ucker (25. Januar 2003)

Rahmen : Cicli B Easton Lite
Gabel : Steinbach CC Superlight
Steuersatz : Ritchey Scuzzy Logic
Vorbau : Ritchey Comp
Lenker : Shannon X-Trail Lite 
LRS : Aus nem specialized...Mavic 225, 28/32 loch
Reifen : Fast Fred 2.0
Sattelstütze : Ringle Moby Deuce
Sattel : Flite TT
Kurbel : Deore Hollowtech mit FSA Blättern
Innenlager : XT
Umwerfer : XTR
Bremsen : XTR V-Brake
Kette : Sram 9.0
Kassette : Shimano 105 RR
Schaltwerk : Deore
Schalthebel : Deore
Pedale : Shimano 515


----------



## SteffenScott (25. Januar 2003)

$ucker was wiegtn das bike is bestimmt ein geiles race bike


----------



## $ucker (25. Januar 2003)

Also es hat mit anderen reifen vorhin 10,2 kg gewogen. ich dürfte jetz knapp unter 10kg sein. es werden aber noch neue kurbel und vorbau und schläuche investier...und es is ein sehr geiles race-bike...achwas sag ich, das is es jetz schon


----------



## SteffenScott (26. Januar 2003)

bei mir kommt vorn auch noch ne xtr v-brake dran wie hinten dann bin ich auch bei 10,2kg und dann wenn ich kohle hab nochmal ein anderer laufradsatz dann bin ich bei ca. 9,9kg


----------



## Droppel (26. Januar 2003)

Sag mal Steffen bist Du Dir bei dem Gewicht ganz sicher?

Klingt für mich ein bisserl unwahrscheinlich.

Hast Du alles schon mal wiegen lassen???


Gruß,


Lars!


----------



## Pissnelke (26. Januar 2003)

Rahmen: Richi Ripper
Gabel: Z1 Dual
Steuersatz: Fsa Pig dh pro
Innenlager: WTP
Naben: White Industries
Speichen: DT Alpine
Felgen: Doubletrack
Schläuche: Gazza DH
Reifen: s.o.
Vorbau: Da Bomb Moto
Lenker: Roox Bomber 4.0
Griffe: Syntace
Sattelstütze: NC17
Sattel: Primo
Bremsen: Grimeca 17 / Magura Julie
Kurbel: WTP Pro
Pedale: Primo
Kettenblatt: FSA 38 T
Ritzel: Shimano 21 T
Kette: sram


----------



## SteffenScott (26. Januar 2003)

wieso soll dat nich stimmen ich habs mit der z4 mal gewogen mit der neuen sid noch nich.
wollt eigentlich bei meiner isd díe druck und zugstufe ausbauen geht aber doch nich so einfach.
also mit der z4 und den alten reifen hat das biuke ein gewicht von 11,5kg fast fred bringen 300-400gramm und die sid ca.700-800gramm und dann kommt vorn ne xtr ran das sind nochmal gute 200gramm weiniger also
11,5-0,3-0,7-0,2=10,3kg oder
11,5-0,4-0,8-0,2= 10,1kg
also genau kann ichs nich sagen ich muss das bike mal wieder wiegen


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. Januar 2003)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe mir mal einen S-Works Epic-Rahmen geleistet und ihn mit recht teuren und leichten Teilen aufgebaut.  Aber bevor der Verdacht aufkommt ich hätte zu viel Geld mal zwei Anmerkungen. Ich fahr z.B. nicht wie viele andere noch 3-4 mal im Jahr zum Skifahren und rauche und trinke nicht(ok trinken ab und zu mal).  Auch kauft man die Teile ja nicht alle auf einmal sondern über Jahre hinweg. z.B. meine Storck-Kurbeln ca. 4 Jahre alt. Und wenn man die Teile etwas pflegt halten diese auch ne ganze Weile. Ist halt mein Hobby!!!

Hier mal meine Liste:
Rahmen: Specialized S-Works FSR-XC Epic, red
Gabel: SID WORLD Cup 03 mit Remote Control
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Extralite THE STEM
Lenker: Schmolke Carbon
Lenkerhörnchen: AX-Lightness Carbon
Schalthebel: SRAM X.O
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Bremsen: Avid Mag.
Bremshebel: Steinbach Micro-V lang
Sattel: Flite SLR
Sattelstütze: Syncros Carbon
Sattelklemme: Extralite
Kurbeln: Storck PowerArms mit XT-Kettenblättern 22-32-44
Tretlager: Tune AC 38
Pedale: Ritchey WCS
Zahnkranz: Kocmo Titan 11-32
Laufräder: Tune Naben, Mavic 517 Ceramic Felgen, DT-Swiss Speichen u. Nippel
Schnellspanner: Tune
Reifen: Conti Explorer Supersonic
Schäuche: Conti Supersonic
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger

Gewicht fahrfertig=gewogene 10,18 kg. Mit ein paar unfahrbaren Conti Twister Supersonic käme ich auch unter 10 kg. macht aber bei userem Wetter wirklich keinen Sinn.

Ciao Marcus


----------



## mtbmarcus (26. Januar 2003)

Guten Tag!

Ich habe mir mal einen S-Works Epic-Rahmen geleistet und ihn mit recht teuren und leichten Teilen aufgebaut.  Aber bevor der Verdacht aufkommt ich hätte zu viel Geld mal zwei Anmerkungen. Ich fahr z.B. nicht wie viele andere noch 3-4 mal im Jahr zum Skifahren und rauche und trinke nicht(ok trinken ab und zu mal).  Auch kauft man die Teile ja nicht alle auf einmal sondern über Jahre hinweg. z.B. meine Storck-Kurbeln ca. 4 Jahre alt. Und wenn man die Teile etwas pflegt halten diese auch ne ganze Weile. Ist halt mein Hobby!!!

Hier mal meine Liste:
Rahmen: Specialized S-Works FSR-XC Epic, red
Gabel: SID WORLD Cup 03 mit Remote Control
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Extralite THE STEM
Lenker: Schmolke Carbon
Lenkerhörnchen: AX-Lightness Carbon
Schalthebel: SRAM X.O
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Bremsen: Avid Mag.
Bremshebel: Steinbach Micro-V lang
Sattel: Flite SLR
Sattelstütze: Syncros Carbon
Sattelklemme: Extralite
Kurbeln: Storck PowerArms mit XT-Kettenblättern 22-32-44
Tretlager: Tune AC 38
Pedale: Ritchey WCS
Zahnkranz: Kocmo Titan 11-32
Laufräder: Tune Naben, Mavic 517 Ceramic Felgen, DT-Swiss Speichen u. Nippel
Reifen: Conti Explorer Supersonic
Schäuche: Conti Supersonic
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger

Gewicht fahrfertig=gewogene 10,18 kg. Mit ein paar unfahrbaren Conti Twister Supersonic käme ich auch unter 10 kg. macht aber bei userem Wetter wirklich keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bluetoons (26. Januar 2003)

Habe mein neues Treckking rad selbst aufgebaut...
Rahmen Scott Sonoma
Ausstattung komplett Deore (um auch ruhig mal in der Stadt abzustellen)
FG Manitou 700C 
Felgen Mavic cxp 32 oder sowas..
Sattelstuetze Scott .... 
Vorabau + Lenker + Hoernchen Tacoma 
Sattel irgenein Gel teil
V-brakes Deore
Conti 2000 reifen...
gesamt Gewicht ca. 11,2 oder so...


----------



## The Great (27. Januar 2003)

Hey Ho!

Hab seit ein paar Wochen meinen Traumrahmen und hier ist die Teileliste dazu:

Rahmen:       Santa Cruz Bullit                             
Dämpfer:      5th Element                                                 
Gabel:           Marzocchi Jr.T                      
Felgen:          Sun Double Track 
Speichen:      DT-Champion                                              
Naben:          Shimano XT-Disc 
Reifen:          Nokian Gazzaloddi  2.6           
Schläuche:     Nokian Gazzaloddi 
Bremsen:       Formula 4-Racing (v. 185mm; h. 160mm)
Steuersatz:     FSA Pig Dh Pro
Vorbau:         Roox Captain DH 50mm 0 Grad
Lenker:          Roox Bomber 4.0 DH
Griffe:            Race Face Goodn Evil 
Innenlager:     Race Face Evolve FR 113mm ISIS
Kurbeln:         Race Face Prodigy DH
Blätter:           Race Face XC
Pedale:           NC-17 Sudpin
Sattelstütze:   Roox S4                                                      
Sattel:            SDG Gordo
Schaltwerk:   Shimano XT                                                
Umwerfer:    Shimano DeoreLX                                       
Schalthebel:  Shimano DeoreLX 
Kassette:       Shimano DeoreLX 
Kette:            Shimano DeoreLX  

Nico


----------



## Türklinke (27. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von mtbmarcus _
> *Guten Tag!
> 
> Ich habe mir mal einen S-Works Epic-Rahmen geleistet und ihn mit recht teuren und leichten Teilen aufgebaut.  Aber bevor der Verdacht aufkommt ich hätte zu viel Geld mal zwei Anmerkungen. Ich fahr z.B. nicht wie viele andere noch 3-4 mal im Jahr zum Skifahren und rauche und trinke nicht(ok trinken ab und zu mal).  Auch kauft man die Teile ja nicht alle auf einmal sondern über Jahre hinweg. z.B. meine Storck-Kurbeln ca. 4 Jahre alt. Und wenn man die Teile etwas pflegt halten diese auch ne ganze Weile. Ist halt mein Hobby!!!
> ...




WOW das ist teuer.


----------



## Quant (28. Januar 2003)

Hi, hier meine beiden Schätze, nach und nach entstanden, deshalb auch teilweise die uralt parts 
Das Karakoram hab ich 1995 in Schweden gekauft damals dank 14,5 zoll eins der wenigen Räder die ich überhaupt fahren konnte 



Rahmen: GT XCR-1000 
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla Float R
Gabel: RS Duke Race 
Felgen: Mavic 117 Ceramic
Speichen: DT-Competition 
Naben: 94`er XTR
Reifen: IRC Mythos Slick
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Bremsen: XTR
Steuersatz: Maxx
Vorbau: Kore 3D
Lenker: Magura Wonderbar XC
Griffe: Yeti 
Innenlager: XT
Kurbeln: 93`er XT
Blätter: Uralt Shimano
Pedale: Odyssey Black Widow Lite
Sattelstütze: GT
Sattel: Flite Titan
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: XT
Schalthebel: XT
Bremshebel: XTR
Kassette: XTR 8-fach
Kette: HG91



Rahmen: GT Karakoram Baujahr 92 oder 93 (ehemals mit U-Brake Aufnahme, inzwischen von Agresti mit normalen Sockeln ausgestattet)
Gabel: RS Judy XC 97 
Felgen: Mavic 117
Speichen: DT-Competition 
Naben: VR: STX HR: LX
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Bremsen: Magura Raceline D
Steuersatz: Maxx
Vorbau: Ritchey
Lenker: Ritcheý
Griffe: Yeti 
Innenlager: keine Ahnung, war schon im Rahmen, und da es noch nie Probleme gab hab ichs nie ausgebaut
Kurbeln: Race Face Turbine IB
Blätter: Uralt Shimano
Pedale: Shimano 323
Sattelstütze: GT
Sattel: Vetta
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: 93`er XT
Schalthebel: XT
Kassette: XTR 8-fach
Kette: HG91


----------



## gunnar3000 (28. Januar 2003)

hier mein neues...

Rahmen: NICOLAI UFO DS
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Fr QR20+
Steuersatz: FSA Skypilot
Vorbau: F.U.N.N.
Lenker: F.U.N.N. fatboy slim
Schalthebel: LX
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Grimeca system 12.1
Sattel: Flite F.U.N.N.
Sattelstütze: NC-17 empiere pro
Sattelklemme: Extralite
Kurbeln: RACE FACE prodigy dh
Tretlager: TRUVATIV DH
Pedale: PINT ALIEN 2
Laufräder: XT/ VUELTA DH
Schnellspanner: XT
Reifen: NOKIAN 2.6
Schäuche: schwalbe
griffe: race face
kette LX HG 73
Kassette: LX


----------



## BommelMaster (28. Januar 2003)

mh, also ich schreib jetz ma rein, habs net selber zusammengesetzt alles, sondern in etwa so gekauft und nur ein paar teile geändert

GT LT-1 DH
RS Boxxer 151 Pro
XTR schaltwerk, shifter, Kurbeln, kassette
Syncros Lenker 685mm, Steuersatz, stütze
Roox Danny's stem
Hope Dh04 vorne, Hayes FH hinten
Hope Bulb Naben, DT comp, Mavic D321
Maxxis Mobster 2.5"
Syntace MOTO griffe
Nisene Sattel
DX Pedale


----------



## SpitfireDH (3. Februar 2003)

So das sind die Bestandteile meines Panzers:

Rahmen: Bergamont Kiez Pro 2002
Gabel: Marzocchi Super T Pro 2003
Steuersatz: Tioga
Innenlager: Shimano LX
Laufräder: Sun Double Wide (26"/24")
Reifen: Specialized Roller Pro
Vorbau: Marzocchi Handlebar Clamp
Lenker: Azonic P.D.W. Chubby Riser
Griffe: Odi
Sattelstütze: Noname
Sattel: SDG Big Boy
Bremsen: Shimano XT Disc(s)
Schalthebel: Deore 9-fach
Schaltwerk: Deore 9-fach
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo II mit Race Face Bashring
Pedale: DMR V8


----------



## JDEM (3. Februar 2003)

Rahmen : Nicolai Bass DFR schwarz elox.
Gabel : Marzocchi Z1 FR Qr 20 + schwarz elox.
steuersatz : Fsa Pig DH Pro
Innenlager : RF evolve DH
Kurbeln : RF North shore DH isis
Naben : DT onyx
Felgen : Sun ST 32 loch
reifen : Fat Albert ,bald Maxxis highroller
Stütze : Race face xy 
Bremsen : Shimano XT vo. 203mm scheibe
Schaltung : XTR
Sattel : Flite
Griffe : Odi
Kassette : XTR
Pedale : DMR Magnesium
Lenker : FSA FR 275
Vorbau : Fsa FR 90mm
Dämpfer : Vanilla RC mit progressiver Feder 

Zum Glück habe ich die teile fast alle zum EK bekommen !
Werde die Teile wohl irgendwann zusammen mit ner neuen Gabel an nen DH Teil bauen und den Nicolai günstiger aufbauen !

MFG


----------



## Snipy (3. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von SpitfireDH _
> *So das sind die Bestandteile meines Panzers:
> 
> Rahmen: Bergamont Kiez Pro 2002
> ...





Woah, kann ich mal bitte ein Bild von dem Ding sehen, hast Du schon mal den Lenkwinkel gemessen?
Also Super T pro + 24" HR gibt bestimmt n gemütlichen Lenkwinkel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Clemens (4. Februar 2003)

Hi Leutz,

da hängt ich mal kurz noch die Daten des Rades rein, welches ich letzte Saison am meisten gequält habe, gelistet ist die letzte Ausstattungsversion:

Rahmen: Grossman CC-01, 45cm, Werkslackierung, 1589 Gramm 
Gabel: RS DUKE SL 80mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 90mm 
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Griffgummies: Grab on
Lenkerhörnchen: Tune
Schalthebel: XT
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltzüge: XTR
Kette: XTR
Bremsen: Magura Marta mit Carbonhebeln
Sattel: Flite TT
Sattelstütze: Tune starkes Stück Langversion
Sattelklemme: Extralite
Kurbeln: XT mit Kettenblättern 20-32-44 (20er = Titan)
Tretlager: XT
Pedale: Syntace Eggbeater
Zahnkranz: XT 11-34
Laufräder: Hüge 240 Disk, Mavic 317  Felgen, DT-Swiss Supercomp
Schnellspanner: Kore Titan
Reifen: Conti Twister Supersonic
Schäuche: Conti Supersonic
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger


Gewicht fahrfertig, wie oben gelistet = mit Tune Digitalwaage gewogene 10,12 kg mit den Conti-Twister Reifen. Das PIC unten ist leider zu stark komprimiert. 

Über den Winter hatte ich Zeit und Muße, etwas zu schrauben und so ist das ganze Ausstattungsgeraffel mittlerweile an einen Steppenwolf Tundra HT Rahmen (45cm, 1408 Gramm ohne Cantibolzen) verbaut. Das Tundra hat so eine richtig schöne grelle Optik: gelb/gebürstet (PIC kommt irgendwann). Eine farblich dazu passende DUKE Race in electric yellow ist bestellt und so sollten dann die 10kg geknackt werden. Mein alter (2002er) Grossman-Rahmen macht demnächt den Teutoburger Wald unsicher.


Noch eine Anmerkung zum leidigen Thema Gewicht:

Weiter oben im Thread scheint es ja einige Kollegen mit sehr optimistisch eingestellten Waagen zu geben.   


Ciao Clemens


----------



## *adrenalin* (4. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Clemens _
> *
> 
> Noch eine Anmerkung zum leidigen Thema Gewicht:
> ...




hi clemens,

da hast du mal wieder ein wahres wort geschrieben!


----------



## Frog (6. Februar 2003)

Nun mal mein "neues" BIKE!!! 

Cheetah MFR 01 (`99 -`00):

Bremse: Hope C2
Gabel: MZ Drop off
LRS: F219 + Hope Titan
Reifen:  Conti V.
Kurbel: XT `02
Shifter: LX
Kassette: XT
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwwerfer: LX
Dämpfer: RockShox oder RaceTech RT3
Sattel: Flite (Breiter)
Kette: DuraAce
Klicki: SH 656?
Vorbau: Xtreme WCR (80mm,  20°?)
Lernker: Syntace
Griffe: ODI
Steuersatz: Tange
Kralle: FSA
Sattelstütze: Ritchy (3 EUR) oder NC 17
Sattelspanner: SH XTR


----------



## gockeltown (25. April 2003)

So, meins ist auch fertig:


Rahmen: Specialized Enduro S-Works, Größe L
Gabel: Fox Talas RLC
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Syntace VRO
Lenker: Syntace Low Rider
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket
Schaltwerk: XTR 2003
Umwerfer: XTR 2003
Bremsen: Hope M4; 165er Scheiben
Sattel: Tune Speedn.
Stütze: Shannon
Kurbeln & Lager: XTR 2003
Pedale: Time Atac
Zahnkranz: XTR
Laufräder: Tune King & Kong Superscharf, Sun Felgen
Reifen: Spec. Enduro Pro

Gewicht wie auf Bild: 12,36 KG


----------



## $ucker (26. April 2003)

Dazu kam die letzten wochen ein längeres xt-innenlager, ein paar adp-carbon-brakebooster und seit gestern schmückt ein Schmolke Karacho die front!!!


----------



## torte (26. April 2003)

ICh würd ja auch gerne mein bike posten...aber irgendwie tut das nicht  

Wem darf ichs als e-mail schicken und er stellts dann online ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SpeedyR (26. April 2003)

Also gut...dat isser...erst letztes we aufgebaut-hat sich ewig hingezogen (gruss an HiBike-

Rahmen: GT STS  CarbonfaserThermoplast 
-Alles EigenbauLager(CNC machined),sämtliche Züge im Rahmen durchverlegt,dazu alle Alu muffen Auspoliert.Der Frame hat n super ansprechverhalten,und sieht dazu SAUGEIL aus.(das sinnlose Rahmenbruch geraffel bei den STS frames geht mir am aa..vorbei *g*).-kaputt bekommt man alles hin wen man will!!!!

GABEL: ROCK SHOX Psylo SL 02,mit anderen federn,Dämpfung optimiert durch anderes öl ,Buchsen bis jetz Ohne Spiel!!-ROCK schrott nicht mit mir-die wartung machts aus *g*
FEDERELEMENT: ROCK SHOX superDeluxe
LAUFRÄDER :MAVIC CrossRoc UST mit Michelin Schlappen
BREMSEN : Shimano XT V-brake mit Ritchey belägen
LENKER : LP Composites RISER XC carbon
VORBAU: KORE lite Stem
STEUERSATZ: CHRIS KING! -es gibt nur einen KING!!!!!!!
SCHALTUNG: Shimano XT schaltwerk und Umwerfer,Kasette Xt 9fach 11-32,dazu XTR Sti 2002, alles auf JAGWIRE Kevlar Zügen verlegt
ANTRIEB: RACEFACE Kettenblätter mit roten RACEFACE PRODIGY Kurbeln
INNENLAGER: RACEFACE Taperlock ISIS Drive
Pedale : Shimano DX (die mitm Roten Käfig halt...)
SATTELSTÜTZE: RACEFACE,mitm Tioga FR Sattel

sonstiges: Eigenbau Kettenführung/RockRing ähnlich MRP,jedoch für 3 fach kettenblätter 

GT rulezzzz!!!


----------



## $ucker (26. April 2003)

So Torte, dein bike is hier:


----------



## torte (26. April 2003)

@ Sucker *wiebekommeichdenstrichdurchdasS*  

Danke das du mein bike online gestellt hast  *kannst das andere pic auch noch hoch laden ?*

Is es nich schööööööön   und es wiegt unter 8 Kilo   



  Ja Leute ich hätt es auch waschen können bevor ich pics mache   *ichwaschesmorgenversprochen*


----------



## $ucker (26. April 2003)

Jo, kann ich auch noch machen, aber dann morgen....
*ziemlichmüdebin*


----------



## BobRock (27. April 2003)

Rahmen: Scott Vertigo LSD WC
Gabel: DNM VTS 90
Steuersatz: Point Racing
Vorbau: Azonic HAmmer
Lenker: Scott Strike Comp 1
Griffe: Pedros Dice Grips
Sattel: Uralte Tioga DH Bank
Stütze: 
Federbein: RS Deluxe 190mm
Laufräder: XT / Sapim CX / Vuelta DH
Kurbel/Lager: XTR DH 52T 
Pedale: Wellgo baugleich mit Point Alien nur Industriegelagert
Kettenführung: Roox Chainanimal
Ritzel: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Magura GustavM


----------



## remy10 (21. Mai 2003)

Habe es zwar größtenteils so gekauft, aber ein Paar Umbauten vorgenommen bzw. bin noch dran.

@mtbmarcus habe Deine Auflistung ebenfalls kopiert, erschien mir einfacher als alles aus den Fingern zu saugen .

Rahmen: Trek Y22
Gabel: SID XC '99
Dämpfer: Strata Shock vom Lenker aus einstellbar
Steuersatz: FSA
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Ritchey
Lenkerhörnchen: kommen noch (Onza Porkfoot)
Schalthebel: Schalt-Bremseinheit LX auf Sram Attack Halfpipe
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XTR
Züge: Gore Ride on
Bremsen: LX V-Brake auf Magura HS33
Bremshebel: s. o. (jetzt HS33)
Sattel: Spezialized (der mit dem Prostataschoner)
Sattelstütze: Syncros 
Sattelklemme: ich weis nix
Kurbeln: Race Face LP inc. Kettenblätter
Tretlager: XT
Pedale: Spezialized Semi Klick
Ritzel: 9-fach LX
Laufräder: Inferno 3-Spoke mit Hügi/Mavic X mit DT schwarz und LX Naben
Schnellspanner: Shimano
Reifen: Inferno=Schwalbe Black Shark/Mavic=evtl. Conti Grand Prix, für Strasse 
Schäuche: Conti 
Kette: HG90



Mal schauen was noch geht. Kommt Zeit kommt Rat. (laberschwallgummiball)

Bis dahin
remy10


----------



## restincookies (21. Mai 2003)

Hmm was soll ich sag mein rad is fast fertig  aber die dirtjumper is geplatz.Aber ich fang mal an:

rahmen: DaBomb CR8 
gabel: bald DirtJumper3 2003
lenker: Hajo`s DH (geschweister Stahllenker)
vorbau: Roox Danny´s Stem
griffe: oury
bremse: v/h Grimerca system 12.1
schaltgriff: sram x-ray
schaltwerk: XT 93ziger oda 94ziger weiss nich
laufräder: vuleta excalibur und deore naben(alles schwarz) 
kurbel: FSA X-Drive DH (auch schwarz )
und ganz wichtig nen mampe elefanten  
und mehr umwichtigen kram

ahh noch was ... nen schwarzesloch im meiem geldbeutel


----------



## Thomcomm (22. Mai 2003)

Hi Folks.

Hier sind die Daten meines neuen Bikes:


Rahmen:	                Rocky Mountain ETS-X70 Ltd. (rot/weiss)
Gabel:       	Manitou Black Super Air´03, 80/100
Dämpfer:                  Fox Float RL
Bremse:	                Magura Marta ´03
Laufradsatz:	DT 240 Hügi, DT Swiss xr 4.1, DT Comp
Tretlager: 	Shimano XT
Kurbel:     	Race Face Turbine LP
Umwerfer	:	Shimano XT ´03
Schaltwerk:	SRAM XO
Kassette: 	Shimano XT
Kette:       	XTR/Dura Ace
Steuersatz:	FSA Orbit Ext. Pro
Schaltzüge:       	Gore Ride On
Sattel:      	Selle Italia SLK
Sattelstütze:	Race Face XY; 26,8mm
Vorbau:	                Race Face Deus
Lenker:    	Race Face Air Alloy Lowriser
Griffe:       	Race Face Good´n Evil
Schaltgriffe:	SRAM XO
Reifen:		Schwalbe Little Albert 2,1


Gruß,
Tom


----------



## mr.zebra (23. Mai 2003)

Das ist meins....

Habe es mal als Komplett-Bike gekauft, mittlerweile aber total umgebaut:

Rahmen: Bergwerk Gemini
Gabel: Fox Float 100 RLC
Federbein: DT SSD 210 L
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extrem Pro
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp Syntace F99 bestellt 
Lenker: Ritchey Pro Syntace Duraflite Superbend bestellt 
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp Use Alien Aluminium bestellt 
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Transam
Sattelklemme: Shimano XT
Schnellspanner: Shimano XT
Naben: DT Hügi 240
Speichen: DT Competition
Nippel: DT prolock Aluminium
Felgen: DT XR 4.1
Felgenband: 
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Jack light
Schläuche: Schwalbe xxlight
Kassette: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Schaltzüge: Gore RideOn ultralight
Bremshebel: Avid Dial mag
Bremse: Avid Digit mag
Bremszüge: Avid
Griffe: Specialized S-Works
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kurbel/Blätter: Shimano XT
Pedale: Shimano 646
Flaschenhalter: no name

So nach und nach wird sicher noch etwas dazukommen.....

cu mr.zebra


----------



## ILJA (25. Mai 2003)

So, ich muss auch mal meinen senf dazu geben!
Erstmal @bobrock: geiles bike! 
So nun mein scheiss. War auch mal nen komplettrad, habs nen bisschen frisiert!

Rahmen: Giant xtc Napa
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 MCR
Dämpfer: Sid XC
Steuersatz: Aheadset, integriert
Vorbau: soon acor dingsda
Lenker: Braxxo
Sattelstütze: Giantkrams
Sattel: Auch Giantkrams, aber dolle bequem
Laufräder: Zac 2000 (vielleicht bald Double Wide!)
Reifen: Michelin Hot S 2.1
Schläuche: Bis zur nächsten Reifenpanne momentan Michelin
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore
Umwerfer: Shimano Alivio (Wieso XTR?)
Schalthebel: Rapidfire oder wie des heisst!
Vorderbremse: Magura Julie 2000 mit 180mm Scheibe
Hinterbremse: Magura Julie 2001 mit 160mm Scheibe
Kurbel: Sr Suntour 
Pedale: Bärentatzenmäßig angefeilte Standart Metallpedale (Point alien ähnlich)
Nen Foto folgt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## remy10 (26. Mai 2003)

> Ich will auch noch!!!



So, nun hab ich's erst einmal soweit und Ihr bekommt auch ein Foto.

My MASHINE!!!


----------



## sulibats (26. Mai 2003)

Hi...

Ja, bei meinem fehlt nur noch die Sattelklemme und die Bremsenbolzen, damit ich an die Fox endlich mal die Bremse vorne montieren kann  

Rahmen: Kinesium 16,5 Zoll Alu gebürstet
Gabel: Fox Float RLC100
Steuersatz: CaneCreek ZS-2 
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 17° 90mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS gerade
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS 350mm
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP Trans AM
Laufräder: Hügi 240, DT Revolution, X517, komplett schwarz
Reifen: Continental Explorer Pro SuperSonic 2,1"
Schläuche: Schwalbe Extra Light
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial 7
Vorderbremse: Avid Single Digit 7
Hinterbremse: Avid Single Digit 7
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kassette: Shimano XT
Pedale: Shimano 747

Wenn Interesse besteht mach ich mal Pics, sobald die Voderradbremse dran ist.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## *adrenalin* (26. Mai 2003)

pics sind immer wichtig!


----------



## remy10 (26. Mai 2003)

Muss ich mich anschließen, man muss sich ja schließlich ein Bild machen.


----------



## mr.zebra (26. Mai 2003)

..... ein Bild. Habe jetzt endlich mal Pics gemacht.

Das ist das oben beschriebene Bergwerk Gemini....


----------



## sulibats (27. Mai 2003)

So, hier nun das Bild...


----------



## Torsten (17. Juli 2003)

..mein neues Bike vorstellen.  

Ausstattung findet Ihr hier
. Was noch geändert wird, sind die Reifen

Und hier das Bild dazu: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Auf dem Bild ist noch die Tune-Stütze drin, inzwischen hab ich aber eine USE Alien Alu.

Gruß Torsten

PS: Und keine Sprüche wegen der Sattelstütze, *ja*  ich bin größer als andere!


----------



## *adrenalin* (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sulibats _
> *So, hier nun das Bild... *



gewicht?

kannst uns doch nicht einfach eine der wichtigsten informationen vorenthalten...


----------



## *adrenalin* (17. Juli 2003)

jetzt habe ich mein schätzchen wirklich in allen geläufigen threads eingestellt....

... ich hoffe es gefällt noch immer (oder jetzt erst ...?!):

Rahmen		Storck Adrenalin Race incl. Carbon-Wippe 2001 + Dämpfer Fox Float R incl. Hülsen + Titan-Schrauben
Federgabel		RockShox Duke SL 03, 80 mm (incl. Kralle)
Laufradsatz:		
	Naben	DT Swiss Hügi 240 Disc, 32 Loch
	Felge	Mavic X317 Disc, 32 Loch
	Nippel	DT Swiss Prolock Alu
	Speichen	DT Swiss Super Comp 2.0/1.7/1.8 mm, 64 Stk.
Felgenband		keins
Reifen Continental Explorer Supersonic
Schlauch		Eclipse Tubeless System
Schnellspanner		Tune AC 16 + 17
Kurbelset:		
	Kurbeln	Race Face Next LP, Compact Drive, 4-Kant
	Kettenblatt groß	TA Specialities 44 Z., CD 5 Loch
	Kettenblatt mittel	TA Specialities 30 Z., CD 5 Loch
	Kettenblatt klein	Tune Triebtreter (Titan) 20 Z., CD 5 Loch
	Kettenblattschrauben	Tune / NC 17 (Alu) 15 Stk.
	Kurbelschrauben	Tune Goldaugen (Titan) 2 Stk.
Innenlager		Race Face Taperlock Titan 68/107 4-Kant
Bremsen:		
	Bremssattel, Leitung, Griff	Magura Marta 2002
	Bremsscheibe	Magura Marta SL 2003 160 mm
	Schrauben Bremssattel	M6x18 (Titan)
	Schrauben Discaufnahme	M5x10 (Stahl)
Schaltung		Shimano XTR 2001 9-fach
Schaltwerk		Shimano XTR 2001 9-fach
Umwerfer		Shimano XTR FDD-M 953 2001 9-fach TP/DS
Kassette		Shimano Dura-Ace 12-27 Z. incl. Lockring
Kette		Sram PC59 Power Link
Vorbau		Syntace f-99 mit Titan-Schrauben
Lenker		Easton EA 70 XC
Hörnchen		Tune RH 1
Griffe		NN
Steuersatz		Chris King No Threadset (incl. Top-Cap + Schraube)
Steuersatz-Spacer		Woodmann Carbon
Pedale		Crank Brothers Egg Beater
Sattel		Selle Italia SLR Trans Am XP
Sattelstütze		Tune Starkes Stück (31.6 mm, 330 mm)
Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner		Salsa Flip Lock (34,9)
Züge Schaltung		Nokon Konkavex Edelstahl (nur Hülle)

in dieser konfiguration 10,86 kg. wichtig für mich ist nach wie vor ein stabiler rahmen und eine stabile gabel (ansonsten kann ich es nicht richtig laufen lassen...) - da spielt mir die psyche einen streich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Torsten (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *jetzt habe ich mein schätzchen wirklich in allen geläufigen threads eingestellt....
> 
> ... ich hoffe es gefällt noch immer (oder jetzt erst ...?!):
> ...


 gefällt sogar mir.
Kosename . "Stealth-Bomber" oder "die schwarze Eminenz"?! 
Gruß Torsten


----------



## Principia (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *jetzt habe ich mein schätzchen wirklich in allen geläufigen threads eingestellt....
> 
> *




ich hab mal die liste übernommen, du weiss wieso !  

gruzz michael

kannst du dier heute abend anschauen....


----------



## sulibats (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kramerolli _
> *
> 
> gewicht?
> ...



Ja wenn ich das wüßte  Hatte leider noch keine Möglichkeit das Bike anständig zu wiegen. Heute oder morgen kommen noch Eggbeater S Pedale ran ( und ein flacher Vorbau ), dürften dann rein rechnerisch so 9600-9700g sein.

Bist mit deiner Laufrad-Konfiguration auch zufrieden ? Gut, ich fahr ja Felgenbremsen, aber die Laufräder + die Explorer SuperSonic sind einfach genial was Beschleunigung angeht.

Mfg|Sulibats


----------



## remy10 (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von remy10 _
> *
> 
> So, nun hab ich's erst einmal soweit und Ihr bekommt auch ein Foto.
> ...



Hab noch ein bisschen was verändert, brauchte mehr Federweg und vor allem was passendes für mein Gewicht.

TaaaaDaaa, jetzt mit Manitou Black Comp 100/120 und Speichenfelgen.


----------



## Tri_Freak (17. Juli 2003)

Ich habe mein Bike nochmals umgebaut, diesmal von 8 auf 9-fach. Habe die komplette Drivetrain plus Schaltung (außer XT Schaltwerk) ausgetauscht gegen XT/XTR Komponenten.

Hier die Specs:

Rahmen Trek Y SL 300 Superlite OCLV HC Full Suspension incl. 6061T4 Alu Wippe + Dämpfer Sid Race Adjust + Titan-Schrauben
Federgabel RockShox Duke Race 80 mm.
Laufradsatz von Whizz-Wheels: 
Naben DT Swiss Hügi 240 Disc, 32 Loch
Felge Mavic X317 Disc, 32 Loch
Nippel DT Swiss Prolock messing
Speichen DT Swiss Super Comp 2.0/1.7/1.8 mm vorne
Speichen DT Swiss Comp 2.0/1.8 mm hinten
Reifen Schwalbe Fast Fred Light
Schnellspanner DT Swiss
Kurbelset: 
Kurbeln Shimano XT 2003 Race (48/36/26)
Innenlager Shimano BB-ES 71 Octalink, 73/118 mm
Bremsen: 
Bremssattel, Leitung, Griff Hayes HFX Mag Gen 2
Bremsscheibe Hayes 160 mm
Schaltung Shimano 9-fach Rapidfire Deore LX Gold Special Edition
Schaltwerk Shimano XT mit kugelgelagerte Tacx Schaltrollen 9-fach
Umwerfer Shimano XTR FD-M 952 2002 9-fach TP/TS
Kassette Shimano XT 11-34 incl. Lockring
Kette Shimano XT HG93 mit Powerlink Gold Kettenschloß
Vorbau Ritchey Pro
Lenker Carbox Karbon
Hörnchen Carbox Karbon
Griffe Salsa
Steuersatz VP Components (Cane Creek)
Steuersatz-Spacer Carbon
Topkappe Karbon
Pedale Shimano XTR PD-M959
Sattel Selle Italia Trimatic II
Sattelstütze Carbox Karbon
Sattelstützen-Schnellspanner Salsa mit Titan-Schrabe
Züge Shimano


Ich weiß es gibt hier und da noch eine Unstimmigkeit in den Komponenten aber man kann ja nicht alles auf einmal haben, oder?

Apropos das Gewicht hängend an der Tune Waage incl. Pedale und Steuersatz- und Dämpferschutzgummi ist 11,55 kg.

Tri Freak


----------



## *adrenalin* (17. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sulibats _
> *
> Bist mit deiner Laufrad-Konfiguration auch zufrieden ? Gut, ich fahr ja Felgenbremsen, aber die Laufräder + die Explorer SuperSonic sind einfach genial was Beschleunigung angeht.
> 
> Mfg|Sulibats *



ja, bin ich sehr!!! ich fahre sogar alu-nippel und habe bisher keine probleme. pro-lock-nippel sind schon was feines!

für mein hardtail habe ich mir jetzt bei actionsports einen lrs mit dt onyx, dt comp, alu-prolock-nippeln und x517 machen lassen. bin mal gespannt, wie das so hält. der disc-lrs kommt von whizz-wheels, teurer aber von der qualität der verarbeitung her klasse. mal schaun´, was actionsports so drauf hat.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (17. Juli 2003)

Ich bin einwenig verunsichert. Ist es nicht so, dass ein Laufrad nach einer gewissen Zeit einmal nachgespeicht werden muß?
Dann ist es doch egal ob ich bei whizz-wheels, oder woanders gekauft habe.
Also bei meinem LRS von Action-Sports mußte ich nachspeichen lassen, da die Speichenspannung nicht mehr reichte. Bei meinem neuen Disc-LRS von S-Tec das gleiche.
Bitte um kurze Erklärung.


----------



## *adrenalin* (18. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von M.E.C.Hammer _
> *Ich bin einwenig verunsichert. Ist es nicht so, dass ein Laufrad nach einer gewissen Zeit einmal nachgespeicht werden muß?
> Dann ist es doch egal ob ich bei whizz-wheels, oder woanders gekauft habe.
> Also bei meinem LRS von Action-Sports mußte ich nachspeichen lassen, da die Speichenspannung nicht mehr reichte. Bei meinem neuen Disc-LRS von S-Tec das gleiche.
> Bitte um kurze Erklärung. *



ich mußte meinen lrs bisher (dank prolock) nicht nachzentrieren lassen. aber selbst wenn - wo ist das problem? grundsätzlich ist es schwieriger, alu-nippel nachzuspannen, weil die sich irgendwann in die felge fressen. dann geht nix mehr. pflegt man aber die nippel (z.b. regelmäßig einen tropfen öl drauf) und zentriert auch sofort kleinste schläge weg, halten die nach meiner erfahrung lange!

ohne werbung für whizz-wheels machen zu wollen: anscheinend sind die schon die besten lr-bauer in deutschland...


----------



## Tri_Freak (18. Juli 2003)

Jetzt bin ich aber ein wenig verunsichert.
Ihr redet die ganze Zeit von neu einspeichen usw. Über welchen Zeitraum bzw kilometerleistung redet Ihr da überhaupt?
Mein erstes Rennrad läuft immer noch und hat ca. 35.000 km aufm Buckl. Meine Whizz-Wheels MTB (Hügi 240 disc mit Mavic 317 Felge) schon 2000km im letzten Jahr. Meine Citecs auch im Renneinsatz schon 5000km ohne probs.
Also wo ist das Problem? Ein Laufrad hält locker 5 Jahre ohne wenn und aber aus.
Baumarktqualität natürlich ausgenommen.

Tri Freak


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (18. Juli 2003)

Ich rede ja nicht davon, dass die Laufräder nicht halten.
Es ist auch kein Problem den LRS nachzuspeichen. Nur ich kenne es so, das ein frisch eingespeichter Satz nach sagen wir mal 100 km nochmal nachgezogen werden muß.
Aber wie gesagt bin ich da nicht der Expert und wollte mal hören wie es bei euch so ist.


----------



## Tri_Freak (18. Juli 2003)

Dafür gibt es das abdrücken. Wenn man daß nicht korrekt macht steht der LRS nicht mit der korrekte Spannung.
Je mehr man abdrückt während des Einspeichens, je besser die Qualität.

Tri Freak


----------



## M.E.C.Hammer (18. Juli 2003)

Ok. Dann verstehe ich auch die Unterscheide und wieso Whizz-Wheels teurer ist.


----------



## Crazy_Bear (19. Juli 2003)

Mir hatte man vor knap fünf Wochen das Bike geklaut und es musste eine neues herr aber mein Geldbeutel war leider ziehmlich leer aber vonb der Stange wollte ich trotzdem nix.
Dann habe ich mir folgendes gebastelt.

Rahmen : Mtb Fun Rahmen, Kinises, Farbe Matt Schwarz, Bei 17 Zoll Größe - Gewicht : 1900g.

Gabel: Rock Shox Pilot SL, 100mm, Schwarz, 1800g.

Steuersatz : Ritchey Logic Comp, 11/8 Aheadset, Schwarz.

Vorbau : Ritchey Stubby, Comp Ausführung, 11/8 Ahead, Schwarz.

Lenker H Hi Rise Lenker, Schwarz.

Sattelstütze : Ritchey Comp, 330 mm, Universal Klemmung, Schwarz.

Sattel :Selle Italia TT, Schwarz m. CroMo Gestell.

Bremsen : Magura HS 33 Vollhydraulisches Bremssystem, Silber-Schw.

Bremshebel : Magura HS 33.

Laufräder-

Naben : Shimano Deore, 32 Loch, Schwarz, inkl.Schnellspanner.

Felgen : Mavic X-221, Geöst, Schwarz m. Silberner Bremsflanke o.Ganz Silber.

Speichen : DT Swiss Spokes, Schwarz 2,0 mm inkl. Messingnippel.

Bereifung : Ritchey Comp, Z - Max, 2.1, Schwarz.

Schalthebel : Shimano Deore Rapidfire, 3 x 9 Fach, Schwarz.

Umwerfer : Shimano Deore, 34,8mm, Schwarz.

Schaltwerk : Shimano LX, 9 Fach, Antrahzitblue.

Kurbeln : Shimano Deore, Octalink, Hollowtech,175mm, 3Fach, Schwarz.

Casette : Shimano Deore, 9 Fach, 11 - 34.

Kette : Shimano Deore, 9 Fach.

Lenkergriffe : RitcheyComp, Dual Compond Rubber, Schwarz.

Pedale : CMP Bärentatzen mit schraubaren stiften.

Daran wird sich noch das eine oder andere ändern aber ich muzsste es bis zu meinem Urlaub haben.


----------



## Nightmare (21. Juli 2003)

Ich hab mir zuerst des Bike komplett gekauft,aber inzwischen schon fast alle Teile neu:

Rahmen: Hai Dirt (2002)

Gabel:Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2(2002)

Laufräder:Sun Double Track 26"(36Loch,DT Swiss Comp)

Naben:Shimano XT

Reifen: v/Schwalbe Space 2.35 h/Tioga Factory Dh 2.3

Kettenführung:MRP System1(42er Ketenblatt)

Bremsen:Magura Julie

Vorbau:Azonic World Force

Lenker:Syncros DH

Griffe:Odi

Schaltwerk:Shimano Deore

Sattel:Brave Maschine X-trem(in silber)

Sattelstütze:Concept(noch original)

Innenlager:FSA Ultimax

Kurbeln:Sachs(blad was aus Stahl) 

Pedale:Wellgo LU-A8(noch original)

Ende September kommen noch ein ISIS-Innenlager und dazu passende Stahlkurbeln...PS:wiegt so ca.16kg


----------



## oscar (21. Juli 2003)

achja, ein tolles stahl-bike hab ich auch noch:
tange prestige vom bornmann mit passender gewindegabel, lx-deore-schaltung bunt gemischt, laufräder lx, dt champ, zac19, xtasy, humpert, und ritchey-anbauteile, flite und slicks.
die optimale waffe für die stadt. vor allem die kurvenlage auf asphalt ist schon geil...
nicht zu vergessen, diese lustige "jelly bell" oder wie die heißt von mounty special, die komischste glocke die ich bis jetzt gesehen hab...

mein nsu-trekkingrad, das ich bis vor 2 jahren gefahren hab, hab ich erst von allem unnötigen kram befreit, also schutzbleche, gepäckträger, licht und es, als die alivio nach 5 jahren hin war, zum singlespeeder umgebaut. mit nem alten ritchey-stahlvorbau schaut die sach jetzt ganz nett aus. leider ist die hinterradnabe kaputt zur zeit. aber mit singlespeed machts irgendwie bock zum fahren, und man kann es beruhigt in der stadt irgendwo hinsperren.

und meinem fully hab ich noch nen schwarzen specialized-lenker gegönnt, sowie point-bmx-pedale, fat-albert und nen neuen laufradsatz mit xt, f519 und dt comp (den alten hat jetzt die stahlkiste)
ich spiel aber mit dem gedanken, den dynamics-rahmen zu verkaufen und nen steppenwolf tycoon sl zu holen. bekomm ich günstig vom letzten jahr und ohne dämpfer. hoffentlich krieg ich nen kredit von meinen eltern als armer schüler.


----------



## Bunnyhopper (21. Juli 2003)

So meins auch mal komplett gekauft aber schon fast alles ausgewechselt
Rahmen : Hai Dirt (03)
Gabel : Dirt Jumper 3 (03)
Läufräder : Single Track 24"/ XT Nabe /DT speichen 
Reifen : 24" V+H Tioga Factory DH 2.3
Schläuche : Maxxis DH
Kettenführung : DMR Chaincage
Bremsen : Magura Julie (03)
Vorbau : Azonic World Force
Lenker : XLC
Griffe : KA aber haben geiles Grip
Schaltwerk : Shimano Deore
Sattel : Azonic Hot Seat
Sattelstütze : XLC
Innenlager : Truvativ DH
Kurbeln : Truvativ Hussefelt
Pedale : DMR V8

Hier noch ein Bild 






Da sind aber noch net neuen Laufräder und noch net der neue Sattel dran


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CDRacer (24. Juli 2003)

Rahmen : Dirtjump Vertical
Gabel: Marzocchi Z5 QR 20 (80mm FW)
Steuersatz : FSA The Pig DH Pro
Vorbau : Da Bomb MiniMe
Lenker: Easton EA 30 Monkey Bar
Sattelstütze : Kalloy 29.8 mit Point Klemmung
Sattel : Da Bomb Da Throne 
Bremsen : Shimano DX (inkl. Hebel)
Laufräder : vo: Grimeca / DT / Sun Rhyno Lite
                   hi: Shimano 525 / DT / Sun Ditch Witch 
Reifen : Hutchinson Mosquito
Schalthebel : Shimano Deore Rapidfire rechts
Kettenführung : DMR Chain Cage
Schaltwerk : Shimano STX-RC
Kurbeln : CMP ISIS mit 38er Blatt und Rockring
Innenlager : FSA Power Pro ISIS
Casette : Shimano Deore, 9 Fach, 11 - 32
Kette : Shimano Deore, 9 Fach.
Lenkergriffe : OURY
Pedale : Shimano DX Plattform

Gewicht weiß ich nicht. Werds irgendwann mal wiegen.


----------



## chainbrain (24. Juli 2003)

Rahmen: Chaka CMP Fireball (ebay), 38cm
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber Z3, 2001
Lenker: Ringlé
Bremsen: VR Magura HS33, HR XTR V-Brake 2001
Felgen: Sun Mammoth
Naben: VR Coda 900, HR Veltec comp
Schalthebel: SRAM Attack shorty/5.0
Umwerfer: SRAM 7.0
Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra 600 (weil´s einfach geil aussieht! )
Reifen: VR Conti Vertical Pro, HR Fat Albert light
Sattel: Point "Chill" DH
Pedale: Ringlé (sobald das Paket kommt)
Sattelstütze: 08/15 aus meinen alten Cannondale
Griffe: (leider) die dicken A-Mazing
Kurbel: Truvativ Fire-X
Steuersatz: Point Ind-Lager
Innenlager: Syncros
Vorbau: Point "Tough Guy"

...alles in allem alles dran gewschraubt, was ich noch rumliegen hatte, fährt sich sahne. stell die nächsten tage vielleicht noch ´n foto dazu. 



*SUCHE NOCH ROCKRING&KETTENSPANNER *


----------



## -quake- (24. Juli 2003)

cc renner

Rahmen: votec tox light
Gabel: rond quake air 75 mm
Lenker: concept
bar ends: concept
Bremsen: hs33 silber
Felgen: x517
Naben: xt
speichen: dt comp
Schalthebel: stx-rc
Umwerfer: lx
Schaltwerk: xt
reiifen: VR mythos 1,9", HR black shark 1,9"
Sattel: xtreme mit gel
Pedale: ritchey v2
Sattelstütze: ritchey comp 
Griffe: xtreme igentwas 
Kurbel: lx octalink
Steuersatz: ritchey fuzzy
Innenlager: xt octalink
Vorbau: xtreme sifness


dirt street ja ich weiss 

Rahmen: univega alpina 507
Gabel: rs c longtravel 70mm
Lenker: funn full on 
Bremsen: lx cantis *hehe*
Felgen: vr mavic (ka ne schmale) hr d521
Naben: lx
speichen: dt champ ,dt comp
Schalthebel: lx
Schaltwerk: xt
reiifen: big jim
Sattel: 2-danger
Pedale: standart *hehe*
Sattelstütze: concept 
Griffe: ka
Kurbel: lx fullmetall
Steuersatz: a-head-set
Innenlager: lx
Vorbau: thought guy


der dirter wird mein projekt für winter *froi*!!


----------



## alpen-biker (24. Juli 2003)




----------



## polo (25. Juli 2003)

> ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte...



Stimmt, nämlich:
entweder, daß die Perspektive total verzerrt,
oder du den kürzesten Oberkörper und/oder omahafteste Sitzposition aller Zeiten haben mußt


----------



## Torsten (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von polo _
> *
> 
> Stimmt, nämlich:
> ...



 Er hätte ja auch die Maße schreiben können, aber bitte perspektivisch


----------



## sharky (25. Juli 2003)

sodele, nachdem meines den ersten härtetest nur auch überstanden hat, hier noch ein bild und die beschreibung:

rahmen: ACT x-country mit extreme-schwinge
gabel: sherman firefly mit steckachse
laufräder: hügi FR / f219
schaltung: komplett XT
bremsen: hayes HFX 9 HD, 203mm scheiben
vorbau / lenker / sattelstütze: alles FSA FR-serie (sattelstütze kommt erst noch)
steuersatz: FSA orbit extreme
kurbeln: FSA afterburner
sattel: flite titanium kevlar
pedale: time ATAC alium
griffe: odi


----------



## Torsten (25. Juli 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von sharky _
> *sodele, nachdem meines den ersten härtetest nur auch überstanden hat, hier noch ein bild und die beschreibung:
> 
> rahmen: ACT x-country mit extreme-schwinge
> ...



  endlich mal wieder ein GBike nach meinem Geschmack.  Gratulation Sharky, gefällt mir, wirklich.

Gruß Torsten


----------



## zedd33 (26. Juli 2003)

jupp werd auch mal mitmachen hier höhöhö 

Also:

Rahmen: Gary Fisher Big Sur gepulvert
Gabel: Manitou Black Elite '03 80/100
Räder: Bontrager Disc 28 Speichen asymetrisch Conti Semi Slick 1,3/1,7 oder Ritchey 2,1
Kurbel: Bontrager 44/32/22 will aber 46 höhö
Pedalen: bald SPD
Innenlager: Shimano aber wenn klappt Race Face
Bremsen: Hayes HFX 160mm demnächst 203mm
Steuersatz: Cane S2
Schaltung: XT/XTR
Umwerfer: LX
Ritzel: Sram 9.0 12/26 bald 11  
Sattelstütze: TOC 
Sattel: Cannondale
Vorbau: Ritchey
Lenker: noch NC-17 demnächst der FUNN vom Cannondale Gemini 710mm breit   
Griffe: Cannondale

leider kein Bild von vorhanden "schnief" weil hoffe nächste Woche is der Rahmen endlich da und dann geht ab mit schrauben weil 8 Wochen ohne Bike echt hart sind nenene und das bei dem Wetter    und die Teile liegen hier rum und oxidieren schon   

wenn fertich schmeiss ich Bild hier rein.

und dann geht der Umbau von meinem GF X-Caliber los nenene das wieder Kosten ohne Ende.

bye zedd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ykcor (26. Juli 2003)

rahmen:          ghost dual slalom
gabel:             DNM USD 180
LRS:                VR ARROW DHX + HOPE BULB
                       HR double wide + XT
bremsen:        system 12 mit 200mm scheiben
kurbeln:          RooX spinning max DH
schläuche:      gazzaloddi
schaltwerk:     deore
innenlager:     LX
sattelstütze:   muss ich nachschauen  
sattel:             irgendso nen blauer/schwarzer unbequemer
steuersatz:     fuzzy logic oder so... is aber halber kaputt
vorbau:           ein kaputter B-52 (sogut wie alle gewinde rausgedreht)
griffe:              SCOTT
schalter:          XT

usw.


----------



## Gerrit (7. August 2003)

Mein seins:

Rahmen: 53er Steppenwolf Tycoon CR (ebay ),  Bj. 2002

Gabel: 03er Magura Quake CP 125

Komplette 03er XT mit disc, Mavic X3.1 UST, 2.25er Big Jim 

Abweichend vom pic Syntace VRO

FSA Orbit XL II  Headset

Syncros Titan Sattelstütze, Flite Alpes Titan Sattel

ODI Grips

TIME Z Pedale


----------



## 3rr0r (8. August 2003)

nächste woche kommts alles, gabel habsch scho

Rahmen: Stevens m6 race 03
Gabel: Rock Shix Sid 100
Innenlager: XT 03
Naben: DT Hügi 240
Speichen: DT Comp
Felgen: Mavic X317 schwarz
Vorbau: Ritchey Wcs 100mm/6°
Lenker: Ritchey Wcs Rizer
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Wcs
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Bremsen: XT Scheiben 03
Schalthebel: XT 03
Schaltwerk: XTR 03
Umwerfer: XT 03
Kurbel: XT 03
Pedale: Shimano PDM 324
Ritzel: XT 9-fach 03
Kette: HG-93

ma schaun wie sich die SID mit XT-Scheiben macht....aber hab gehört die alten Sids sind stabiler

Bild folgt


----------



## Jhonny_Rakete (22. August 2003)

Rahmen:  Centurion Stahlrahmen (kommt bald ein Kinesis Kinesium Rahmen hin)
Gabel:  Pace RC31
Steuersatz:  Dia Compe
Vorbau:   Procraft
Lenker:  Ritchey
Schalthebel:   XT 
Bremshebel:   XT
Laufräder:    Macic Crossroc
Kurbel/ Innenlager:    XT 2003 Hollowtech
Schaltwerk/ Umwerfer:  XT 03
Sattel:  Nisene
Reifen:   Supersonic
Schläuche:  Schwalbe Superlight
Bremsen:    XT V-Brake


----------



## Jhonny_Rakete (22. August 2003)

Rahmen:  Centurion Stahlrahmen (kommt bald ein Kinesis Kinesium Rahmen hin)
Gabel:  Pace RC31
Steuersatz:  Dia Compe
Vorbau:   Procraft
Lenker:  Ritchey
Schalthebel:   XT 
Bremshebel:   XT
Laufräder:    Mavic Crossroc
Kurbel/ Innenlager:    XT 2003 Hollowtech
Schaltwerk/ Umwerfer:  XT 03
Sattel:  Nisene
Reifen:   Supersonic
Schläuche:  Schwalbe Superlight
Bremsen:    XT V-Brake


----------



## Hades (17. September 2003)

Servus 

dann werde ich jetzt auch mal loslegen

also 
Rahmen: Storck Rumuor 97 
Gabel: Votec GS4 Classic 00
Laufradsatz: XT
Felge: Mavic 221
Bremsen:XT V- Break
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk XT
Kassette: XT
Trettlager: Storck Standard da geklebte Lager und nicht in Kassette
Bremshebel mit Schaltung: XT
Kurbel: RaceFace Turbine 170mm 24/34/44
Sattel: MaxFlite TransM gut für die Prostata ;-)) mann weiß ja nie
Sattelstütze Storck Fat Tube pro Alloy
Griffe: Schmakerl ;-)) Leder Hand genäht
Lenker: Votec Downhill
Mantel: klein 2,3
klingel: catey brauch man im allgäu um die fußgänger zu verjagen)
Tacho: Sigma 1200 sport 2003
Pedalle: Shimano XT

Zusammengestellt habe ich das gute Stück vor zwei Jahren, da mein Radhändler seinen Laden geräumt hat und ich günstig an das Zeug rangekommen bin.
Aufgebaut habe ich es für Race-Einsatz, da der Rahmen einen langen Radstand hat läuft es absolut geil und sehr ruhig bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten, läßt sich aber auch noch im schweren Gelände gut kontrollieren. Die Gabel ist ausgesprochen Steif und schluckt sehr gut kleine oder größere Schläge. Meine nächste Investition wird eine Mavic Crossmax SL Laufradsatz sein mit Keramik-Felge sein.

Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## T-Dog (18. September 2003)

Mein bike:
Rahmen: GT Avalanche LE ca. 94
Gabel: Cannondale Pepperoni Alu Starrgabel
Steuersatz: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Answer Taperlite
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: SLR XP
Schalthebel: XT Daumenschalthebel
Schaltwerk: XTR 98
Umwerfer: XT 98
Kassette: XT 8 Fach
Kurbeln: XTR M 900
Innenlager: XTR M900
Bremshebel: XTR V - Brake
Bremsen: XTR V - Brake
Felgen: Mavic X 517 schwarz
Speichen: DT Revolution schwarz
Nippel: vorne Alu silber, hinten pro lock schwarz
Naben: vorne american classic road ( ultra leicht), hinten DT onyx
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Mäntel: Tom Slick

Das bike sieht geil aus, fast alles schwarz, die GT Aufkleber kommen noch ab, für die City ist es echt klasse;-)


----------



## cluso (18. September 2003)

Mein MTB:

Rahmen: Votec Tox
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke SL (nicht schlagen)

Innenlager/Kurbel/Vorbau/Griffe: Race Face
Lenker: Syntace
Steuersatz: Chris King
Sattel: Flite SLR XP
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Schaltwerk: Sram 9.0
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kette/Kassette: Shimano XT
Pedale: Speedplay
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Laufräder: Onyx-Naben mit Mavic X517 Felgen
Barends: Ritchey WCS
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC


Mein Renner:

Rahmen: Votec R3
Gabel: Votec R3
Schaltung: Shimano Dura-Ace 8fach
Bremsen: Magura HS77
Lenker/Vorbau/L.-Aufsatz/L-Band: Syntace
Steuersatz: Tioga
Sattel: Flite SLR TransAm
Sattelstütze: Tune
Laufräder: DT 240 und Hügi
Pedale: Speedplay


Gruß

Alex


----------



## currywurst4 (18. September 2003)

Tach auch!

STORCK REBEL v. '99 in ultrablau
Gabel: RS Judy XC von '99 ( Schüff, klarer Schwachpunkt...)
Steuersatz:FSA Orbit XL II
Laufräder: XT/Mavic 517/Schwalbe Black Shark light
Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Hebel: XTR/XT/SRAM Attack, OURY Grips
Kurbel: XT
Ritzel: XT,12- 34
Pedale: Shimano 515
Bremsen/Hebel: AVID SD 7/SRAM 9.0/GORE RIDE ON
Sattel/Stütze: FIZIK Nisene Titanio/ KORE Forged( 'is 'n Little Joe dran
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS, 120 mm, 6°
Lenker: Ritchey PRO
Barends: Ritchey WCS
Alles selba macht.
 
WILL MIR DENN NICHT ENDLICH EINER 'NE Z2 ODER 'NE SID VERKAUFEN UND MICH VON MEINEM ( GABEL - )ELEND ERLÖSEN??? ICH WÜRD AUCH EINE CP 85 ODER 'NE DUKE NEHMEN... ODER WENIGSTENS 'NE JUDY RACE ODER NE SL...SCHLUCHZ!


----------



## #easy# (19. September 2003)

hier meins:


Rahmen: Cannondale SV 700 (schwarz)
Gabel: MZ Z3 (kommt noch eine andere dran)
Innenlager: XT 02
Felgen: Mavic Crossride
Vorbau: Kore 100mm/10°
Lenker: BBB Carbon
Sattelstütze: BBB Carbon
Sattel: Selle Italia Trans Am Prolink
Bremsen: HS 33 / Carbon Booster
Schalthebel: XT 02
Schaltwerk: XT 02
Umwerfer: XT 02
Kurbel: Deore 02
Pedale: Egg Beater S
Ritzel: XT 8-fach 02 Spider
Kette: HG-90
Barends: selber gemacht
Tacho: Hac 4
Reifen: IRC / Conti
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Griffe: Race Face
Sonstiges: Carbon Spacer, Carbon Ahead-Kappe, Carbon Tune Flaschenhalter

easy


----------



## frozenfrogz (19. September 2003)

Mein GT in seiner aktuellen Konfiguration:

Rahmen: GT lightning Ti, RH: mitte-mitte 48,5cm OR: mitte-mitte 58cm

Gabel Judy FSX, Englund total air Kartuschen

Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce 254

Lenker: Syntace Duraflight

Griffe: Ritchey TGV true grips

Hörnchen: Onza Stoggies

Bremsen: Magura Johnny T

Schaltung: Kurbel: XT ´03; Innenlager, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk: XT ´02; Kassette: Dura Ace ´03; Kette HG 93

LRS: Mavic X517CD, XTR ´02, DT

Schläuche: Schwalbe SV 14 light

Reifen: Ritchey Megabyte ´96

Sattelstütze: Kalloy, ungekröpft

Sattel: Flite SLR


----------



## Boandl (21. September 2003)

Neubau nach Renovierung, Trekking/Reiserad

Rahmen: Guylaine WL OS, Rh 62 cm, CroMOly, Columbus Nivacrom OR
Steuersatz: Campa Record OR 1"
Gabel: RST TR PRO I AET 28"
Vorbau: Ritchey pro
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer pro
Griffe: Ritchey TGV
Hörnchen: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Campa Record OR, CromMoly
Sattel: Brooks Conquest
Laufräder: Campa Record OR-Naben, DT-Champion/DT-Alpine III, Mavic Module 3, Conti Top Touring 2000, Schwalbe Marathon Cross
Innenlager: Campa Record
Tretlager: Campa Record OR, Kettenbl. Specialités TA  Zephyr 24-36-48
Pedale: Campa Icarus m. Haken
Kette: SRAM
Kassette: Campa Exadrive-Marchisio-Campa Classic Mix 13-32
Schaltung: Shimano XTR 02
Umwerfer: Campa Record OR
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR 02
Bremsen: Magura HS 33
Träger: Tubus Cargo
Bleche: SKS
Beleuchtung: Basta Walzendynamo, Basta Top, DToplight

Gruss B.


----------



## joe_black (21. September 2003)

mein neuaufbau:

rahmen: brave machine 33
gabel: mz dirtjumper1 03 (110mm) + nabe QR 20 +
steuersatz: chrisking nothreadset
vorbau: truvativ holzfeller
lenker: truvativ holzfeller dh
bremse: magura gustav m 03 (vr 190; hr 160) 
kurbel: truvativ holzfeller
innenlager: truvativ giga pipe dh
kassette: shimano xt 9fach
schaltwerk: shimano xt 9fach
schalthebel: shimano xt 9fach
kettenführung: roox chainanimal
felgen: hr sun double wide 24"; vr 26"
reifen: nokian gazzaloddi 2.4
pedale: dmr v 8
sattelstütze: funn seat post extreme
sattel: porno (hüpsche frau drauf gestickt  )


tschau tschüss
drop_hopper


----------



## specialwolf (22. September 2003)

Hallo.
meins ist auch 100% Custommade

Rahmen: Fun Works Team Zero Two 
Gabel: Manitou Black Comp 80/100
Steuersatz: Modus ( noch)
Innenlager: Shimano BB-ES 51
Naben: LX
Speichen: DT Alpine 2.0
Felgen: F 519 sw
Schläuche: Conti
Reifen: VR: Conti Explorer HR: Ritchey Z-Max 2.4( noch) bald Conti Vertical v und h
Vorbau: Ritchey 
Lenker: Humpert DH
Griffe: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: Ritchey
Sattel: Scott racing Saddle
Bremsen: LX
Bremshebel:LX
Schalthebel: LX
Bremszüge: Jagwire
Schaltzüge: Jagwire
Schaltwerk: XT 00
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: LX
Pedale: 424 SPD
Ritzel: XT 
Kette: Sram PC- 99

Hat ca. ein halbes Jahr bis zur ersten Probefahrt gedauert, hatte erst ne SID XC drin, die wurde mir aber zu schwabbelig. Seit ich die Black habe, hab ich ein super Allround Bike. Wiegt allerdings auch "piiieeps" Kilo.

 


das war mein Beitrag. mfg specialwolf


----------



## Boandl (20. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mir in ebay nen Kinesisrahmen um 72,15  ersteigert habe, wollte ich mir auch was draus basteln.
Alltags- und Tourenbike:

Rahmen, Kinesis Alu RH 58 1,9kg
Gabel, RST Gila TL, im Frühj. kommt ne MZ MX rein
Sattelstütze, no Name Alu
Sattel, Brooks Conquest
Steuersatz, Cane Creek S2
Innenlager, Shimano BB ES51
Tretlager, Shimano LX
Pedale, Campa Icarus mit Haken
Naben, Shimano LX
Speichen, DT Champion
Felgen, Mavic  X 221
Schläuche, Kenda
Reifen, Schwalbe Black Jack light 2.1
Vorbau, Ritchey Pro
Lenker, Ritchey Pro Riserbar
Hörner, Ritchey WCS
Griffe, Hot Chilli
Bremsen Magura HS 33
Schalthebel, Shimano Deore
Umwerfer, Shimano LX
Schaltwerk, Shimano XT
Kette, SRAM PC 69
Kassette, Shimano LX 11-34

Gruss B.


----------



## schlappmacher (23. Oktober 2003)

Servus,

ist zwar schon etwas historisch aber ich mach dass ja eh für mich, liest ja eh keiner....

Bike 1) CycleCraft CSP04, Bj 98

Gekauft als Rahmenset mit RS Judy XC 98 und RS Adjust, aufgebaut mit SRAM Grip Shift X-Ray 800, XT-Gruppe (LX-Kurbeln), Sachs Quarz Umwerfer, Flite Titan, Shannon Sattelstütze, Roox Vorbau und Syntace Lenker. Inzwischen ist die RS Gabel einer MZ MX Pro  'gewichen', da die RS-kartusche platt wie ne Flunder war...  Und die Schaltung ist nun links SRAM und rechts Shimanooo RapidFire, that rulez...

Und diesen Winter: Upgrades! XT Octalink, aber immer noch 8 fach, dafür 11-32 XTR Kassette und dann gibt's die neue Wippe mit dem ordentlichen Dämpfer

Bike 2) Alter schööner blau-gepulverter Cube Tange Infinity Stahlrahmen Bj 96

Aufkleber abgekratzt und LX Komplett dran: Ritchey Zeugs für's Lenker und Sitzen, Flite Titan, MZ MX Comp soll reichen für'n Tourenradl. Mit Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger (ja wo gibt's denn noch Rahmen mit Ösen für so wat? EBEN!) und B&M Beleuchtung...

Klingt nach Spießerrad, aber ist enorm praktisch und kommt sogar mal nen kleinen Trail rauf....

Ciao,

Schlappmacher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Puky Pitt (23. Oktober 2003)

Hallo ers ma, hier is mein fast 1 Woche altes Rocky Mountain Flow.

Rahmen: Rocky Flow
Gabel: Marzocchi ShiverSC
Laufradsatz: Mavic XR321 Disc, v. Magura FR Steckachse,  
 h. Shimano Deore 525 Disc
Bremsen: Shimano Discs: v. Deore BR-M 555, h. Deore BR-M 525
Schaltwerk: Shimano´98er XT 
Shifter: Shimano Deore 
Ritzel: Shimano Deore (noch)
Kette: Sram PC48
Kurbel: Specialized 
Pedale: Wellgo
Reifen: IRC Mythos (noch)
Steuersatz: Ritchey Comp (noch, nach 2 Tagen futsch!!)
Lenker: Race Face Prodigy
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Sattelstütze: Ritchey (noch)
Sattel: Concept (noch)
Griffe: Race Face Good&Evel
Kettenführung: ROOX Chaindog (noch)
Rockring: Privatproduktion von nem Kumpel

So! jetzt fragen sich die meisten warum ich "noch" so viele Teile
ändern will obwohl des Rad noch keine Woche alt is - oder?
- hab viele Teile vom alten Bike weiter verwendet und auch weil manche Teile noch net geliefert worden sin. Deshalb.

Drop it! Puky     

Bild -->  http://www.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=14305&password=&sort=1&size=medium&cat=2&page=


----------



## Kranky (23. Oktober 2003)

Nachdem mein schönes Mongoose NX7 geklaut wurde hab ich mir das zusammengebastelt ...

Rahmen: DaBomb Sputnik 16" Lightning  
Gabel: Marzocchi Wedge Ltd. Edition
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig Pro
Innenlager: FSA ISIS Drive
Naben: Deore
Speichen: DT 2.0
Felgen: Mavic D521 CD
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: Schwalbe King Jim 2.35  :kotz: 
Vorbau: Amoeba Borla 
Lenker: Amoeba Borla DH
Griffe: Amazing Toys 
Sattelstütze: DaBomb DaPost Deluxe
Sattel: Tioga Control
Bremsen: Magura HS 33
Schalthebel: LX
Schaltwerk: XT 03
Kurbel: FSA Alpha Drive 
Kettenführung: Point Chainguide 
Pedale: DaBomb 
Ritzel: LX
Kette: LX

Nen paar Sachen sollte ich noch ändern.


----------



## HAWK - Casi (28. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von specialwolf _
> *Hallo.
> meins ist auch 100% Custommade
> 
> ...




Du Lügner, das is´n Ritchey MOTOVADER (der schlechteste Reifen den ich je gefahren bin) und nich n ZMax


----------



## HAWK - Casi (28. Oktober 2003)

SO, da tu ich nun och ma meins posten:

Rahmen: HAWK Pro Team CC (trotz CC zum Freeride mißbraucht )
Gabel: (noch) EXR Comp 100mm (in den nächsten MOnaten 04´Drop Off)
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus
Steuersatz: Cane Creek C1
Innenlager+Kurbeln: (widerliche) Deore Octalink
Ritzelpaket: XT
Kette: Rohloff SLT 99
Schaltwerk: XTR 2003
Umwerfer: XTR 02
Schalthebel XTR 02
Bremsen: Hayes HFX 9
Lenker: Point FS DH
Griffe: NG Sport Lock ON
HR: CODA expert + Remerx Jumbo DH
VR: Promax mit irgendner Rigida
(AB nächsten MOnat dann XT und Doubletrack 26/24 LRS!!! )

Is schon ganz gut, aber noch lange nich fertig...




Falls der specialwolf das liest: jaja, es ist keine Deore Kurbel, aber sie gehört zur Deore Gruppe uind die Bezeichnung fällt mir grad nich ein...


----------



## crossie (29. Oktober 2003)

Rahmen: On-One the Gimp 24" only Special Edition "PAPA" (scheiss kokser beim rahmennummern prägen  )
Gabel: Marzocchi Z3 QR20 SE in silbergrau-weiss, 100mm FW
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
Vorbau: irgendwann mal nen bmxvorbau.
Lenker: DMR wingbar
Griffe: Primo
Sattel: Primo mit Veloursbezug
Stütze: Planet X
Laufräder: Sun Doubletrack / XT-nabe HR umgebaut auf 10mm/ MZ Nabe VR
Kurbel: WTP Pro Crank, 165mm
Pedale: Sun Ringlé Octane
Ritzel: gibts nur eins, 16er
Kettenblatt: dragonfly 36er
Bremsen: nur HR, Gustav M 2002er
Reifen: Maxxis Hookworm 2,5", alternativ Schwalbe Space 2.35"






gewicht: 16,4 kilo

cheers
crossie


----------



## joe_black (29. Oktober 2003)

rahmen: brave machine 33
gabel: marzochi dirt jumper 1 03'er
steuersatz: chrisking steelset
felgen: vr 26" doublewide hr 24" doublwide
naben: vr marzochi Qr 20 +; hr novatech schraubachse (einzelanfertigung)
reifen: nokian gazzalodi 2.6
schlauch: gazzalodi dh
bremsen: magura gustav m vr 190mm; hr 160mm 03'er
schaltwerk: shimano xt
shifter: shimano xt
kassette: shimano xt
kurbel: truvativ holzfeller
innenlager: truvativ giga pipe dh
kettenführung: roox rollercoaster
pedale: truvativ holzfeller
vorbau: truvativ holzfeller
lenker: truvativ holzfeller
sattelstütze: richey comp
sattelklemme: salsa
sattel: brave machine


----------



## ea3040 (1. November 2003)

single speed:


rahmen: dmr rythm
gabel: magura vigard
steuersatz: chris king
vorbau easton ea70
sattelstütze easten ea70
sattelklemme: rocky mountain
naben :vr white industries raxer x
hr white industries eno
felgen rhyno lite 24"
kurbel: felt cromo
kettenblatt odissey
lenker easton ea70



freeride

rahmen cmp moto
gabel: magura quake cp125
steuersatz: king
vorbau sintace vro
lenker syntace vector dh
bremsen gustav m 03
sattelstütze roox s4
naben vr chris king
hr hügi fr
felgen single und double track
kurbel fsa x drive
xt schaltwerk
ultegra kasette
rohloff kette
und 100 mal kleingeschisse


----------



## ykcor (2. November 2003)

rahmen:       waiting for benest hatchet DH
gabel:          boxxer race
steuersatz:  FSA pig dh pro
vorbau:        amoeba
lenker:         amoeba
shifter:         XT
griffe:           Azonic Mix
bremsen:     HAYES HFX MAG 8"
VR:               arrow dhx (ähnlich double track) / HOPE BULB 20mm
HR:               single track / XT nabe
reifen:          Maxxis Highroller / gazza schläuche (330gr)
kurbeln:       RooX spinning max!
pedale:        da bomb bear claw
kettenführung: benest / eventuell truvativ box guide
innenlager:  LX
sattelstütze: noname	
sattel:          noname

es kommen noch leichtere schläuche rein und gazza mud 2.3.
gewicht rechnerisch bei knapp 18.5kg



noch nen momentan aktuelles bild


----------



## zedd33 (9. November 2003)

huha moin moin nu so langsam wach werde hier 

so nu meine Teile 

Rahmen: Gary Fisher Paragon ZR 9000 Alu XL 
Gabel: Manitou Black Elite 80/100
Kurbel: Bontrager 44/32/22 Stahlblätter die halten ne Weile  
Lager: Shimano XT
Steuersatz: Cane Creek S2
Vorbau: Race Face
Lenker: Amoeba Borla DH Extrem 700mm
Bremsen: Hayes 8" vorn 6" hinten
Felgen: Bontrager Race Disc
Naben: Bontrager 28 Loch bald Hügi 240  
Sattelstütze: TOQ 33 430mm weil bin ja 204cm gross
Shifter: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano LX  XT liegt schon hier rum pöp
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Sattel: Cannondale Knete hat nicht mehr gereicht höhö
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC Falti's 2,1

glaube das war's jepp und das ganze wiegt 12 Kilo bei meinen 102,4 Kilo müsste das halten   

bye zedd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## A.K. (15. November 2003)

Moin, so jetzt muss ich auch noch meinen Senf dazu geben und mein mühevoll zusammengebautes Bike auflisten 

Rahmen: Bergamont Kiez Pro 40cm mit Spezialflammenlackierung in rot und schwarz
Gabel: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 03 mit 130mm kit
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
Innenlager: Truvativ IsIs
Naben: Marzocchi QR20 vorne, XT Disc hinten
Speichen: DT Champion
Felgen: SUN Double Track in 26zoll...hinten blad in 24zoll 
Schläuche: Nokian DH
Reifen: Nokian Gazzaloddi Jr. 2.6 vorne und WTB Moto Raptor 2.4 hinten
Vorbau: FUNN Serial Rippa
Lenker: Funn Dirtjump
Griffe: Scott Kraton
Sattelstütze: Amoeba Borla
Sattel: Point chill Dh, bald Azonic Love oder Lounge Seat
Bremsen: Grimeca system 12.1
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Züge: Shimano
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt 38er Kettenblatt
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Pedale: DMR V8
Ritzel: Shimano LX, kleine abstufung
Kette: Shimano LX
Griffe: Oury rot

So, des wars und dann kommt noch mien sbike dazu, aber da hab ich kein bock jetzt alles aufzulisten...ich sag blo, 14' rahmen, Z3, Singlespeed, Lx Kurbeln und no name teile


----------



## Maxe_Muc (18. November 2003)

Mein derzeitiges:

Rahmen: Giant XTC NRS Team
Gabel: Psylo XC
Steuersatz: integriert (Cane Creek)
Innenlager: Deore XT
Naben: Huegi Disk hinten, Ritchey Disc vorne
Speichen: Sapim CX Ray
Felgen: Ritchey OCR Disk
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Reifen: Conti Vertical 2.3
Vorbau: Syntace VRO
Lenker: Syntace VRO
Griffe: ???
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY Zero
Sattel: Terry Fly Y
Bremsen: Deore XT Disk
Schalthebel: Deore XT
Züge: ???
Schaltwerk: Deore XT
Umwerfer: Deore XT
Kurbel: Deore XT
Pedale: Time Alium
Ritzel: Deore XT 12-34
Kette: Dura Ace

Mein In-Entstehung Schnuckel:

Rahmen: Intense Spider VXP
Gabel: USE Sub
Steuersatz: ???
Innenlager: ????
Naben: Huegi Disk hinten, USE vorne
Speichen: Sapim CX Ray
Felgen: Ritchey OCR Disk
Schläuche: Eclipse Tubeless
Reifen: Nokian NBX Lite
Vorbau: Syntace 99
Lenker: USE Atom Carbon
Griffe: ???
Sattelstütze: USE
Sattel: Terry Fly Y
Bremsen: XTR Disk
Schalthebel: XT Dual Control
Züge: ???
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: ???
Kurbel: evtl. Race Face Deus (oder XTR....)
Pedale: Look (?)
Ritzel: Deore XT 12-34
Kette: Dura Ace

Bin noch für Vorschläge offen, bisher steht nur Rahmen, Gabel, Sattel und Laufräder mit Reifen


----------



## HedPe (24. November 2003)

Also:

24 Le Toy III
Manitou Sherman Firefly 04
Sun Double Track mit DT Onix Naben
Vee Rubber Ninja 2.65"
RaceFace Turbine LP + Bashguard
Race Face Evolve Xc Innenlager
NC17 Pedale (keine Ahnung welche)
FSA Conix Steuersatz
Amoeba Jy-900 Stem
Azonic World-Force-Rizer
Oury Grips
RaceFace XY Seatpost
Hayes HFX 9 / 6"
Schaltwerk und Hebel XT `03
03er XT Kassette (würg, kotz,brech -viel zu große Abstimmung)
SRAM PC99 Kette

puh.....hoffentlich nichts vergessen.


----------



## A.K. (24. November 2003)

kleienr nachtrag zu meim kiez...ne pic


----------



## Bischi (25. November 2003)

Rahmen: Marin Quake 13"
Gabel: RS Pilot
Vorbau/Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Tioga XL 2
Laufräder: XT/DT Comp/Sun Rhyno Lite
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Kurbel: RaceFace Prodigy XC
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Pedale: DMR V8


----------



## Bischi (25. November 2003)

Rahmen: Marin Wildcat Trail 15.5"
Dämpfer: FOX Vanilla RC (220mm)
Gabel: Manitou Sherman Slider ´03 - 150mm
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme Pro
Vorbau: FSA FR200
Lenker: Azonic P.D.W.
Griffe: ODI Intense
Sattel: Fizik Atlas
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Laufräder: Atomlab Aircorp / Fat Albert 2.35"
Kurbel: FSA V-Drive Xtreme - 22/34
Pedale: Shimano PDM646
Kettenführung: Blackspire Dewlie
Ritzel: Sram 9.0 (11/34)
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Bremsen: Grimeca Sys12.1






nochmal in 1024x768 






nochmal in 1024x768 

mfg, Bischi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lix (8. Januar 2004)

is zwar schon alles ne weil her aba egal.
also:

Rahmen: Rotor Thallium
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z
Gabel: RS Duke RAce
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro
Lenker: Ritchey Pro
Griffe: ODI Lock on
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Selle SLR XP
Bremsen+Hebel: Precision Billet
Laufräder: XT/DT Comp/XC717 >alles schw.
Schläuche: Schwalbe XXLight
Reifen: Schwalbe Hurricane GX Light 2.1"
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT 2fach (Großes> FSA 46Z, Mittleres>standard)
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Schaltung+Hebel: Shimano XT
Kassette: Dura Ace
Kette: Dura Ace
Schalt+Bremszüge: Nokon
Pedale: Egg Beater

GRüße,
neVVel


----------



## [email protected] (24. Januar 2004)

also ich weiß ist nicht das beste aber für mich stand fest billig muss es sein (aufrüsten kann man immer)

FUN WORKS dual/slalom rahmen
sr suntour xc pro (auf 120mm)
steuersatz da bomb cromo
vorbau da bomb minime
sattelstütze trans-x
bremsen vorne promax scheibe 168mm hinten magura hs33
laufräder billig (sind eh andauernd putt)
reifen schwalbe big jim
innenlager deore
kurbel shimano alivio
umwerfer shimano dore
schaltwerk shimano deore
pedale gt plattform pedale

alle teile die fehlen sind billigteile die nicht weiter wichtig sind *g*


----------



## headake (25. Januar 2004)

Günstig aber gut ... hoffe ich, ist nochnicht ganz fertig ... aber so solls werden:

Rahmen: Cesur CC 413  13"
Gabel: MZ DirtJumper III '04
Steuersatz: Da Bomb Da-Rector CroMo
LRS: SUN DoubleTrack 24" + Deore Disc
Reifen: Nokian Gazzaloddi 2.6 x 24 + Nokian DH Schläusche + Felt skull-caps
Bremsen: Hayes HFX-9 HD @ Goodridge Stahlflex
Schaltung: SRAM X-7 Schaltwerk & Shifter
Kasette: SRAM X-7 (9-fach)
Kette: KMC X9 gold
Kettenführung: Truvativ BoxGuide
Kurbel: Planet X x-force 
Kettenblatt: 38T (nochnicht sicher welches, eins von parano-garage.de)
Pedale: Planet X Trekety Boo
Vorbau: Planet X Meteor (gold elox.)
Lenker: Concept USA (ka. vom alten bike übernommen)
Griffe: Solid Deathgrips
Sattel: Planet X Uranus2
Sattelstütze: gefedert (nochnicht sicher welche)
Sattelklemme: Brave Pogo Seat Clamp 2 bold

Gesamtpreis: ca. 1500  



... Bilder kommen sobald das Teil fertig is!


----------



## CC-Wölfchen (25. Januar 2004)

Rahmen: Steppenwolf Tundra ´03 (hochglanz schwarz)
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke Race ´02 (eisblau)
Laufräder: X517 mit DT Comp-Speichen und XT-Naben (schwarz)
Reifen: Michelin Wildgripper XLS und Front S
Schläuche: Conti Latex
Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Barends: Ritchey WCS
Griffe: Profile Design
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
Stütze: Rock Shox
Bremsen: Avid SD7
Schalthebel: XT-STI ´04   
Schaltwerk: XTR ´03
Kassette: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Züge: XTR + normale Hüllen
Kette: Shimano HG93
Kurbel: XT ´03 
Innenlager: XT
Pedale: Ritchey irgendwas..
Tacho: Ciclomaster CM414 Alti

das sollte eigentlich alles an diesem Bike sein..


----------



## JunkieHoernchen (25. Januar 2004)

So hier mein baldiges Bike. Der Umwerfer fehlt noch, aber ansonsten... 

Rahmen Endorfin VP 4 
Dämpfer DT Swiss SSD 210 L
Gabel AnswerManitou Black Elite 100
Steuersatz Cane Creek IS2
Schalthebel Shimano Deore XT Raipidfire
Umwerfer Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk Shimano Deore XT
Schaltzüge Standard
Innenlager Shimano Deore XT
Kurbel (m.KB) Shimano Deore XT
Pedale Shimano PD959
Kette Shimano Deore XT
Kassette Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen Magura Louise 2004
Lenker Ritchey Pro
Vorbau Ritchey WCS
Griffe Moosgummi
Sattelstütze Ritchey WCS
Sattel Speedneedle Marathon
Laufräder Deore XT (6Loch) mit XC717

Greets
Bernd


----------



## Master | Torben (26. Januar 2004)

Nu denn will ich auch ma!

Rahmen: ARROW Blackhawk 26" (ohne Dekor)
Gabel: Judy TT 
Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic
Vorbau: Amoeba Borla
Lenker: Amoeba Borla
Hörnchen: ohne - die sind sch'''e
Griffe: Amoeba
Schalter: Deore
Bordcomputer: noch keinen
Züge: Shimano
Bremshebel: Magura Louise
Bremse vorn: Magura Louise
Bremse hinten: Magura Louise
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT LongCage
Kette: Deore
Kurbel: Truvativ Firex
Kettenblätter: 22 (Truvativ), 32 (Truvativ), 42 (Truvativ)
Innenlager: vierkant Industrie (k.A. welcher Hersteller)
Räder:

Schnellspanner: Deore XT
Speichen: DT Swiss Champion, ProLock Nippel
Felgen: Vuelta Excalibur
Naben: Deore XT
Kassette: Deore LX
Flaschenhalter: ohne
Luftpumpe: ohne
Sattelstütze: ARROW
Sattel: Selle Royal Freccia


----------



## Speichennippel (26. Januar 2004)

Rahmen: FunWorks (Aufkleber ab, schwatz matt)
Gabel: RST Aerosa HE
Steuersatz: Tioga
Vorbau: ?
Lenker: ?
Griffe: Biogrip
Tacho: Hac4
Klingel: Baumarkt
Schutzblech: X-treme
Selle Italia turbomatic von 1993
Stütze Selcoff
Bremsen XTR
Schaltung XT
Umwefer 7fach LX
Schalter LX 9 fach
Nexus Kurbel
xt Pedalen 
Alivio Innenlager
Sigma Mirage
Naben Deore + noname Speichen + x221
Schwalbe Jimmy light
Pannenfuchs
Isoband
ContiSchläuche


----------



## sharky (26. Januar 2004)

Speichennippel schrieb:
			
		

> Klingel: Baumarkt
> Schutzblech: X-treme
> ...
> Bremsen XTR
> ...




irgendwie passt das alles net recht zusammen aber das mit der klingel find ich cool


----------



## Speichennippel (26. Januar 2004)

@sharky

It works !!!!!


----------



## tboy0709 (26. Januar 2004)

Ok dann mal meins nachdem es jetz fertig ist 

Rahmen: Specialized S-Works Hardtail Rot/Weiß 
Gabel: Rock Shox Sid Team 03
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Extreme
Ahaedsetkappe: FSA Carbon
Innenlager: Shimano XTR Kurbeln 03
Systemlaufräder: CaneCreek Crono
Schläuche: Michelin C4 Latex
Reifen: Michelin Comp S-Ligth
Vorbau: FSA XC 120 
Lenker: Specilalized S-Works Carbon
Griffe: Extralite Neo Grips
Sattelstütze: Thompson Elite
Sattel: Flite SLR
Bremsen: Shimano XTR V-Brakes
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR Dual Control
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR Dual Control
Bremszüge: Nokon
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Schaltwerk: XTR 02
Umwerfer: Xtr 03
Kurbel: Shimano XTR Holowtech 03
Pedale: Shimano SPD 959
Ritzel: XT 9fach
Kette: HG-93
Hörnchen: Extralite Ultra Ends 
Schnellspanner: Extralite Aliens 03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lelebebbel (26. Januar 2004)

aber originalteile sind nur noch: (rahmen) sattelklemme, vorbau, tretlager (massivstahl geht nich so schnell kaputt) und hinterer schnellspanner.

*getauscht hab ich:*
starrgabel gegen 01er marzocchi x-fly 80
stahllenker  gegen alu-billig teil, nicht steift aber leicht genug. 
die original barends sind beide gebrochen, hab jetz die diggn von concept
schrott v-brakes erst gegen LX v+h, dann vorne gegen HS33
dabei die schalthebel ebenfalls geändert (wegen STI) auf n stx-rc rapidfire für hinten, und nen gripshifter für vorne
kurbel billigshimano gegen specialized S-workx irgendwas compact-lochkreis
2 RaceFace kettenblätter 44 und 32z
umwerfer schrott gegen LX
Schaltwerk STX-RC gegen 02er XT
Kassette z.zt. XTR 01er Modell (oder 02? ka)
pedale mehrfach, z.zt. CMP plattform pin-pedale
laufräder mehrfach.. zur zeit vorne coda/221 und hinten uralt LX/ibis billigfelge
wobei an der LX nabe hinten n anderer freilauf dran is (irgendein xt glaub ich).
Züge natürlich auch mehrfach gewechselt
Sattel Avocet Titan (3 euro bei ebay  und der is sauleicht und bequem)
reifen schwalbe big apple

tja die ganzen tauschaktionen sind im laufe der zeit und des natürlichen verschleiss passiert, hauptsächlich während ich dank bike-schrauberjob gute connections zu gebrauchten teilen hatte


----------



## LeCorno (26. Januar 2004)

wheeler wasp02 custom white
rock shox psylo sl tullio steckachse
syntace VRO DH, vector lowrider
V:mavic f519 26'',onyx steckachse, dt comp
H: sun singletrack 24'', xt disc, dt comp
2x hope mini
dura ace schaltwerk, ultegra ritzel
xt kurbel + innenlager
syncros sattelst., sdg bel air sattel


----------



## Kolja (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo,

Als Basis hat mir ein Kumpel  einen Bergamont Fully Rahmen BJay , zwei Jagwire Taurus Schalt-, Bremszugsets, einen Black Shark Rear faltbar, einen IRC Mythos faltbar und einen FSA FR-200 Vorbau für 200 EURO überlassen.
Mehr als weitere 800 EURO wollte ich nicht ausgeben (Schüler) und habe folgendes dafür bekommen:

Laufräder:   MAVIC 221 mit LX Naben   100.-    bicycles.de
Dämpfer :    RST Chamber-X                16.-    ebay, neu (wirklich)
Gabel    :    RS SID TEAM RC              330.-    ebay, neu
Bremsen:     XT V-Brake 750                30.-    ebay, gebraucht
Hebel   :     XT SL-M 750                    45.-    bikemarkt, gebraucht
Bremshebel: SRAM 9.0                        25.-    ebay, neu
Sattel :       Selle Royal Viper              18.-     ebay, neu
Stütze:       Roox S4                         30.-     ebay, gebraucht
Lenker:       3T O2 Pro Bar                  20.-    ebay, neu
Kurbel:       XT 752                           70.-     ebay, neu
Kranz:         SRAM PG 970                  27.-     ebay, neu
Innenlager:  ES-71                            30.-     bicycles.de
Umwerfer:    XT 751                          22.-     bicycles.de
Kette:         HG93                             18.-     bicycles.de

Mit Pedalen(Shimano 324) und neuen Bremsbelägen(Ritchey Superlogic) und Griffen (Biogrip Race) liege ich knapp über 1000 Euro insgesamt.


----------



## simoncarve (10. Februar 2004)

Hier mein racer den ich aus einem alten Wheeler ZX4900 und teilen die noch so rumlagen zusammengebaut hab:

- Rahmen Wheeler, schön abgschliffen und klar lackiert
- RST Federgabel weggeschmissen und ne Kinesis ALU Starrgabel rein
- Laufräder von Mavic F519 (die schwarzen) mit SRAM 9.0 Naben in LX blau
- Silberne HS33
- LX Kurbeln, Blätter, Ritzel, Schaltwerk
- Ritchey Steuersatz, Vorbau,  Lenker, Seatpost
- Fizik Nisene Sattel in Silber/Blau

Ein Augenschmauß in Silber/Schwarz


----------



## simoncarve (10. Februar 2004)

nachdem ihr nun ja alle meinen Strandracer kennt (voriger thread) nun mein Spaßrad.

- Votec F7
- Votec GS4 Airplus (auf dem Foto noch Airquadrat)
- Votec Vorbau, Freeride Lenker
- Mavic D521 Laufräder mit Onyx Naben (von Whizz Wheels  )
- Conti Vertical 2.3 Schlappen
- Rock Shocks XC Dämpfer   
- XT Kurbel, Kettenblätter, Schaltwerk, Ritzel
- mittlerweile XT Disk (die HS33 ist nun am Strandracer)
- Selle TransAm Sattel (der Nisene ist auch am Strandracer)

soooo, jetzt könnte ich grad so weitermachen mit dem Eigenbau für meine Süße (basierend auf auf einem Spezi Rockhopper in rot/schwarz) oder für meinen Kleinen (Univega in rot/blau).....fehlt dann nur noch eines für meine Tochter, aber der Winter is ja noch nicht rum


----------



## BikeRideKiel (10. Februar 2004)

Hier mal mein Neuer Racer.....

Frame: Kinesis Race Rahmen Schwarz 2x Pulver > BikeMailOrder 119

Fork: Manitou Black Elite 100/120 Disc Only > Privat 249 mit postmountadapt. und 170er bremsscheibe

Bremsen: Shimano Deore Bmr525 Vollhydraulisch Vorn+Hinten > Bike Components je 74

Kurbel: Shimano Deore LX 2003 Octalink Goldversion > Bycicles 59

Kette: Shimano HG73 > BikeMailorder

Kranz: Shimano Deore > BikeMailOrder

Laufradsatz: Mavic X223 Disc Only Schwarz > BikeMailOrder 149
Naben: Shimano Deore XT 2003
Rims: Mavic X223
Speichen: DT Swiss

Lenker: Ritchey Comp > BikeMailOrder 60 Set
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp > BikeMailOrder 60 Set
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp > BikeMailorder 60 Set

Pedalen: Shimano PD-M520 2004 > Action Sports ~25

Shifter: Shimano LX 2003 Rechts + Links > Privat 30

Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 2002 > Privat 20

Umwerfer: Shimano LX 2003 > Privat 15

Schaltzüge: Teflon NiRostaZüge > BikehändlerVorOrt je 2,50


Ja, das wars erstmal....

Insgesamt stecken das grob gerechnet 900 - 1100 drin!


----------



## SteffenScott (10. Februar 2004)

BikeRideKiel was wiegt denn das gute stück?


----------



## tygold (11. Februar 2004)

hallo,

nu mal mein MTB das übern Winter gewachsen ist 

Rahmen: Trek 8000 SLR  (2000)
Gabel: Manitou Mars Comp (rot)
Bremsen: Hs22 Tomac
Felgen: X517
XT      : Naben,Umwerfer, Schaltwerk,Innenlager
LX      : Shifter,Kette, Kranz
Deore :  Kurbel
Sattel : SI Trans AM SLR (hatte ich noch)
Lenker, Vorbau, Hörnchen, Griffe : Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze : Ritchey comp
Time Alium (hatte ich noch)
Gewicht: 11kg (mit pedalen)


Alles bei ebay geschossen (deshalb hats so lange gedauert) und hat mich 600 gekostet  
... und wenn ich das MTB von Bicycles bekomm dann wird noch aweng was ausgetauscht (Kurbel hauptsächlich) 

Bilder kommen später 

Grüsse
Tobias


----------



## sharky (11. Februar 2004)

@ BikeRideKiel

sag mal, das teil sieht ja mal richtig porno mässig aus mit dem gold und schwarz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schafschützer (12. Februar 2004)

So langsam traue ich mich auch:

Rahmen: MERIDA Raiders SX 20" (1997)
Gabel: MX Comp + ETA 85mm
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH PRO
Lenker: ART
BarEnds: Bontrager Racelite Magnesium
Griffe: RaceFace Good´n Evil
Vorbau: ART
Bremse: HS33
Schaltung: XT 8-fach
Umwerfer: LX
Felgen: MAVIC Crossroc
Reifen: Mythos IRC K 2.1"
Schlauch: Continental Hermetic S
Pedale: PD-M 959
Kurbel: LX
Stütze: RockShox POST MTB
Sattel: SLR XP
Flaschenhalter: ZEFAL carbon

Gewicht: Sauschwer


Das wärs dann soweit. Ist alles sehr zusammengewürfelt aber dafür über die Jahre gewachsen.


MfG

Schafschützer


----------



## yeah (12. Februar 2004)

Maßgeschneidertes VOITL nach meinen Vorgaben   Gewicht  10,0 kg


----------



## Nullinger (13. Februar 2004)

So, dann trau ich mich auch mal. ABER, ich hab das Bike noch nicht zusammengeschraubt. Die Einzelteil liegen aber schon alle herum und warten sehnsüchtig auf das Zusammenbauen  !

Rahmen: NoSaint Angel
Gabel: SID Team 04
Naben: DTHügy Onyx
Schnellspanner: DT
Felge: Mavic X517
Speichen: DTComp
Kassette: XT 03
Kurbel: XT 03
Kette: HG93
Innenlager: XT 03
Schaltwerk: XT 03
Umwerfer: XT 03
Schalthebel: XT 03
Felgenband: Schwalbe
Reifen: vo Conti ExplorerPro hi Conti EscapeProtection
Schlauch: Schwalbe XXLight AV
Sattelstütze: RooxS4
Sattel: Flight GenuineGel
Steuersatz: Ritchey Comp (?)
Vorbau: SyntaceF99
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Superbend 12° mit Plugs.
Hörnchen: Ritchey WCS (mittellang)
Griffe: BiogripRace
Bremse: HS33
Züge: Gore
Tacho: Cyclosport CM 212
Flaschenhalter: 2X Elite Ciussi
Pumpe: SKS Mini
was fehlt noch??

Gewicht: Keine Ahnung!! Hoffentlich niedrig!  

Bis denne


----------



## Nullinger (13. Februar 2004)

Ach ja, die Pedale fehlen noch:

Shimano PDM 536 (sind halt a bissle schwer, für Alpentouren mach ich dann meine PDM 540er drauf)


----------



## #easy# (20. Februar 2004)

nach einigen Umbauten ist das nun rausgekommen. Habe versucht das Bike etwas leichter zu machen, es sollte aber auch noch eine Alpenüberq. mitmachen.


Rahmen		Cannondale Super V "XL"	
Dämpfer		RockShox SID Adjus 80mm	
Federgabel	Manitou Black Sport 100/120mm	
Laufradsatz:	Mavic Crossride	
Naben		Alu, Industriegelagert	
Felge		Crossride, abgedreht	
Nippel		Alu	
Speichen		Chromstahl, schwarz	
Felgenband Mavic 
Reifen Schwalbe Littel Albert Falt	
Schlauch Michelin Aircomp Latex	
Schnellspanner		Mavic 
Kurpelsatz:			
Kurbeln		Shimano Deore	
Kettenblatt groß		Shimano 44 z.	
Kettenblatt mittel		Shimano 32 z.	
Kettenblatt klein		Shimano 22 z.	
Kettenblattschrauben		Shimano 
Kurbelschrauben		Shimano 
Innenlager		Shimano XT 110/68	
Bremsen:			
Kabelhülle		Stahlflex	
Aluschrauben			
Hebel		HS 33 mit Aluschrauben	
Zange		HS 33 mit Aluschrauben	
Booster		Carbon	
Schaltung 		Shimano XT mit Aluschrauben	
Schaltwerk		Shimano XT mit Aluschrauben	
Umwerfer		Shimano XT mit Aluschrauben	
Kasette		Shimano XT	
Kette		Shimano HG90	
Vorbau		Kore 100mm/10° mit Aluschrauben	
Lenker		BBB Carbon	
Hörnchen		Steinbach Carbon mit Titanschrauben	
Griffe		Storck	
Steuersatz		Cane Creek S2 	
Steuersatzspacer		Carbon	
Pedale		Crank Brother Eggbeater S	
Sattel		Selle Italia Prolink Carbon	
Sattelstütze		Amoeba Sudd Carbon	
Sattelspanner		Carbon	
Züge Schaltung		Nokon silber	
Flaschenhalter		Tune Carbon mit Aluschrauben	
Tacho		Hac 4

easy


----------



## Tourenfahrer (22. Februar 2004)

Ich wohne in einer sehr flachen Gegend, wo nichts spektakuläres von Nöten ist. Ausser einige Wald- und Feldwege muss das Bike nichts aushalten, konnte preiswert aufbauen.

Der Rahmen:            CUBE- Freelite
der Dämpfer:            RS de Luxe, 120 mm
die Gabel:                RS PILOT XC 80 (AIR- ASSIST 0 bar, wiege nur 58 kg)
Innenlager:              LX
Gruppe:                   DEORE (STI, Oktalink)
Sattel:                    Lookin Race
Vorbau:                   Zoom 60 mm
Bereifung:                IRC Mythos 1,95 Semislick
Laufräder:                Deore- Naben, X 221 Felgen
Pedale:                    Ritchey

und ein Mini- Rückspiegel am linken Bar- End, da ich viel Strasse fahre und sehen will, wer mich umfahren will.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blackangel (10. März 2004)

Also jetzt mal mein Bike.

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Switch Ltd 2003 Edition Sonderlack Team 

Dämpfer: FOX Vanilla R

Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Bomber 2002

Steuersatz: Race Face

Vorbau: Modolo Adrenalin 

Lenker: Point 73 mm

Tretlager: Felt

Kurbeln: Felt

Kettenführung: Blackspire AS-1

Kettenblatt: 38T / 42T

Schalthebel: Deore XT

Schaltwerk: XTR

Kette: HG 92

Kassette: XT

Züge: 

Naben: Magura Gustav M

Felgen: Mavic D 321 Disc

Speichen: DT 

Reifen: Michelin 2.5 / Conti Vertikal pro 2.3 

Bremse: Magura Gustav M

Leitungen: Stahlflex / Normal

Sattelstütze: BBB

Sattel: Tioga


----------



## chorge (12. März 2004)

OK, dann pack ich halt meinen auch noch drauf...   

Rahmen: NICOLAI Helius FR
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber Z1 FR '04
Dämpfer: FOX Vanilla RC in 200mm mit 550er Titanfeder
Laufräder: Magura FR (Hügi FR + Mavic F219)
Reifen: VR Specialized Enduro 2.2", HR Specialized Roll X 2.0"
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Steuersatz: Syncros
Vorbau:  RaceFace 110mm 15°
Lenker:  Syntace Riser
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Fizik Gobi
Tretlager: Shimano XT
Kurbeln: Race Face LP (24-26-48)
Pedale: Shimano 636
Bremsen: HOPE M4 (205,185) -> demnächst Mono M4
Schalthebel: Sachs Wavey 8x
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kette: Shimano

Gesamtgewicht: Knapp über 15Kg


----------



## Haferstroh (20. März 2004)

Und hier meine Schmette:

Rahmen: 2003er Niclolai Argon in Größe L, Farbe Knallrot, weisse Schriftzüge

Gabel: 2002er Manitou Black Elite Air 80mm

Schaltung: Sram X.0 Schaltwerk mit Trigger-Shiftern, 2000er XT-Umwerfer

Der Antrieb oder Der geplatzte Traum vom Non Shimano: Ultegra-Rennradkassette 26-12, Kette Sram PC 59, Kurbeln FSA Afterburner mit dazugehörigem ISIS-Tretlager, 959er Pedale

Lenkereinheit: Alles von Syntace

Sattel: SLR XP mit Syncros-Stütze der alten Schule (>10 Jahre, nur die Stütze natürlich!)

Laufräder: Hügi-Naben, schwarze DT-Competition Speichen, Mavic XC717 Felgen, alles von Whizz-Wheels eingespeicht, Reifen mal der, mal der von Schwalbe oder IRC oder, oder

Bremsen: 2000er Hayes mit Standard-Scheiben#

Steuersatz: Race Face- wird demnächst gegen Acros ausgetauscht


----------



## Helius-FR (20. März 2004)

Leider noch nicht fertig, muß noch auf den Rahmen Warten   

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius FR 1.5 - Bronze Eloxiert
Dämpfer: DNM ST8RC
Gabel: Manitou Sherman Breakout 2003
Steuersatz: FSA The Big Fat Pig 1.5
Innenlager: Shimano Deore 
Naben: Magura FR Steckachse
Speichen: DT, DD, Niro schwarz
Felgen: Mavic XM321 schwarz
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standart
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Jim
Vorbau: VRO 1.5
Lenker: VRO Ecoriser
Griffe: Control Grips
Sattelstütze: Ritchey schwarz
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Bremsen: Hayes HFX9 8" vorn, 6" hinten
Bremshebel: Hayes
Schalthebel: Rohloff 
Bremszüge: 
Schaltzüge: Rohloff
Schaltwerk: Rohloff Speedhub
Umwerfer: 
Kurbel: Shimano Deore Holowtech schwatz
Pedale: DMR V8
Ritzel: Rohloff
Kette: Shimano


----------



## SteffenScott (21. März 2004)

Rahmen:Vortrieb Freerider mit cmp moto decals
Dämpfer: DNM ST8RC
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 fr 2002
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Innenlager: Truvativ gigapipe dh team 
Naben: Shimano xt
Speichen: DT, Niro schwarz
Felgen: Sun Single Track
Schläuche: Continental Latex
Reifen: Vorn maxxis minion dh 2,5er
hinten specialized enduro 2,2er
Vorbau: Da Bomb Mini Me
Lenker: Scott
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: ritchey
Sattel: Specialited
Bremsen: vorn Grimeca system 8 6"(baugleich xt disc)
hinten xt disc 6"
Schalthebel: Deore 
Schaltwerk: Deore
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt
Pedale: DMR V8
Ritzel: Shimano XT
Kette: Sram






ist an sich soweit fertig 8" scheiben kommen noch ran


----------



## BommelMaster (21. März 2004)

insgesamt sollte es eigentlich so aussehen:

cove rahmen
schöne weiße starrgabel oder wie mz die schon drin ist
paul love levers + lx canti
surly hr+ vr, mavic 517er
syncros revo kurbeln(werden aber wohl ein traum bleiben)
syncros stütze, vorbau und lenker sind ja schon dran
surly kettenspanner
... so in etwa


----------



## karstb (21. März 2004)

hab zwar auch ein paar mtbs, aber nur das rr ist selbst aufgebaut
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Fährt sich echt gut, wenn man hier an der waterkant mal wieder windstärke 6 von vorne hat. und mit 3fach kanns auch in die alpen gehen. 
rahmen Canyon speedmax 2
sonst shiamano 105
gesamtkosten:850


----------



## Anaxagore (25. März 2004)

so, original war es mal ein stevens s8 elite 2002

das hab ich bis jetzt draus gemacht

Rahmen: Stevens S8 Elite (schwarz matt)
Gabel: Blacke Elite 2003 (schwarz)
Laufräder: X517 mit DT Comp-Speichen und Hügi 2003  -- sind leise -- (silber)
Reifen: Schwalbe Light Little Albert 2003 und 2004 (schwarz)
Schläuche: Michelin Aircomp Latex 2004 (grün )
Steuersatz: Stevens noch original
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 2003
Lenker: Ritchey WCS 2003
Barends: Ritchey WCS 2003
Stütze: Ritchey WCS 2003
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT 2002 
Bremsen: Avid SD Mag - keine ahnung, wann die die produktion eingestellt haben, weil das werk in die luft ging - 
Bremshebel: XTR 2002
Schalthebel: XTR 2002
Schaltwerk: XT 2002 noch original
Kassette: XT 2003
Umwerfer: LX noch original, bleibt auch original -- Nostalgie --
Züge: Nokon 2003
Kette: Shimano HG93 2004
Kurbel: LX 2002 noch original, wird aber nächstes Jahr geändert
Innenlager: LX 2002 noch original, wird aber nächstes Jahr geändert
Pedale: Shimano nicht erwähnenswert
Flaschenhalter: Elite 2002 2 an der Zahl (schwarz)


----------



## Spezialistz (25. März 2004)

jetzt kommt das ulimative low-budget bike für bikende schüler ohne kohle.

rahmen: dark horse 
gabel: rock shox judy tt '00
lenker: amoeba borla
vorbau: amoeba borla
griffe: amoeba borla
laufräder: billig alu dinger mit was-weiß-denn-ich shimano naben
bremse: hr: point v-brake
           vr: brauch ich nicht   
kurbel: truvativ firex isis-drive
innenlager: power pro isis-drive
pedale: cmp
kette: sram


----------



## oldman (26. März 2004)

sag nicht dein Taschengeld reicht nicht fuer 'ne HR Bremse...
Meister, was kann man sich da auf die Kauleiste legen   
oldman


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## j.e.t. (26. März 2004)

Rad 1:
Rahmen: KONA Stab Primo
Gabel: MARZOCCHI Shiver DC
Dämpfer: FOX Vanilla RC
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH Pro
Innenlager: TRUVATIV Giga Pipe Team DH
Kurbel: TRUVATIV Hussefelt DH
Kettenführung: TRUVATIV Boxguide
Pedale: TRUVATIV Holzfeller
Sattelstütze: TRUVATIV Double Clamp
Vorbau: TRUVATIV Holzfeller
Lenker: TRUVATIV Holzfeller
Griffe: LIZARD SKINS
Bremsen: MAGURA Gustav M
Sattel: SDG Satellite
Sattelklemme: WILIER
Naben: A2Z Disc Hub DH
Felgen: SUN Double Wide/ RIGIDA DH
Schaltwerk: mal so mal so DEORE, LX oder XT
Schalthebel: SHIMANO LX
Kassette: SHIMANO LX
Reifen: NOKIAN Gazzaloddi
Schläuche: NOKIAN
Speichen: DT

Rad 2:
Rahmen: AZONIC Evolution
Gabel: Marzocchi DJ 2
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH Pro
Innenlager: RACE FACE Evolve
Kurbel: RACE FACE Prodigy DH
Kettenführung: TRUVATIV Boxguide
Pedale: DMR V8
Sattelstütze: TRUVATIV Double Clamp
Vorbau: POINT Tough Guy
Lenker: AZONIC DW oder WF
Griffe: INTENSE
Bremsen: SHIMANO XT Disc
Sattel: SDG Freestyle Gripper
Naben: SHIMANO XT disc
Felgen: SUN Rhyno Lite
Schaltwerk: SHIMANO XT
Schalthebel: SHIMANO Alivio
Kassette: SHIMANO LX
Reifen: NOKIAN/MAXXIS/TIOGA
Schläuche: NOKIAN
Speichen: DT


----------



## blaubaer (11. Juni 2004)

da ja jetzt mein Panzer endlich den traumasen entspricht hier die zusammenstellung 

Rahmen : Rocky Mountain RMX Wade Simmons 
Dämpfer : FOX Vanilla RC ProPedal 
Gabel : Marzocchi Monster Triple 03
Steuersatz : Race Face Diabolus 
Vorbau : Race Face Diabolus 
Lenker : Race Face Diabolus 
Griffe : ODI 
Innenlager : Race Face Diabolus X - Type 
Kurbeln : Race Face Diabolus X - Type
Kettenführung : MRP 
Pedale : Time Z
Sattelstütze :  Race Face Diabolus 
Sattel : Selle Flite 
Bremsen : Hayes 8" 
Schaltung : Rohloff 
Schalthebel : Rohloff 
Schaltkabelhülle : Nokon 
Felge Hinten : Sunn Double Track 24" 
Speichen Hinten : Rohloff 24" 
Reifen Hinten : Maxxis High Roller 24" x 2.7
Reifen Vorn : Maxxis Minion 26" x 2.5
Nabe Vorn : 20mm Steckachs ?? 
Felge Vorn : Sunn Single Track 26"


----------



## Tecman (14. Juni 2004)

Fahr ich jetzt zwar schon ne Weile, bin aber erst auf den Thread hier gestoßen, egal, also:

Rahmen : Steppenwolf Tycoon CR
Dämpfer : Manitou QR (wird bald ersetzt durch DT-Swiss...)
Gabel : Manitou Black Elite 100/120
Steuersatz : FSA Orbit Extreme
Vorbau : FSA FR 200
Lenker : FSA 270
Griffe : Amazing
Kurbeln : Shimano XT 04 (inkl. Innenlager)
Pedale : Shimano 646
Sattelstütze : Ritchey Pro
Sattel : Selle Italia
Bremsen : Magura Louise FR
Schaltung : Shimano XT
Schalthebel : Shimano LX
Felge, Nabe von LRS1: Hügi Onyx mit Mavic 317 und nem Scott-Mantel
Felge, Nabe von LRS2: Shimano XT mit Mavic F219 und BigJim von Schwalbe


----------



## thomasx (14. Juni 2004)

Ist auch nicht das jüngste, es wurden schon viele Teile getauscht und einige stehen noch auf der Liste. Aktuell wie folgt im Betrieb
Rahmen  Cannondale CAAD3
Gabel  Fatty D
Vorbau  Coda
Lenker  Azonic
Brems/Schalteinheit  XT
Züge  Gore  
Bremsen  Promax V-Brake
Laufräder  MAVIC CrossLink
Schlauche Schwalbe Superlight
Reifen  IRC Mythos
Kassette XT 32/11
Kette  HG 92
Schaltung  XT
Umwerfer  XT
Innenlager  XT
Kurbel  Coda 44/32/22  demnächst 48er XT
Sattel  Coda made by Selle Italia  bald Max Flite 
das wichtigste war schon vorm Kauf, das der SRAM Mist vom Bike abkam (Drehgriffe), hat der Händler ohne Aufpreis umgebaut auf XT


----------



## Nullinger (16. Juni 2004)

Mein neues Bike

Rahmen: No Saint Angel (leider 04er)
Gabel: SID Team 04
Naben: DT Onyx
Felgen: Mavic 517
Speichen: DT Competition
Nippel: DT Prolock Messing
Reifen: Conti Explorer vorne Escape hinten
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV XXLight
Bremse: HS33
Schaltung (Schaltwerk, Umw., Hebel, Kass. usw.): XT (alles)
Innenlager: XT
Pedale: 536er (bissle schwer)
Sattelstütze: Roox S4
Sattel: Selle Genuine Gel
Steuersatz: Ritchey Comp. (ziemlich sch..., aber war schon am Rahmen)
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Hörnchen: Ritchey WCS
Griffe: Biogrip Race (bissle schwer aber ziemlich bequem)
Kette: HG93
Klingel: Billy
Tacho: Cyclosport CM212
Flaschenhalterung: Topeak
Pumpe: SKS

Sonst was?
Gewicht: zu viel!! trotz ein wenig Leichtbau (??)
Nachteil: Gabel schlägt mit Gabelkrone (bzw. Knöpfen) am Unterrohr in den Rahmen ein. Habe deswegen schaumgummi als Dämpfer daraufgeklebt. Weiß jemand Abhilfe???


----------



## Aceman (17. Juni 2004)

So, nachdem der Winter rum ist und ich auch schon einige Kilometerchen "probefahren" konnte, kann ich mein Bike ja auch mal vorstellen:

Rahmen: Kinesis Race 7005 Heat-Treated matt-schwarz
Forke: 2004-er MX-Comp mit ETA
Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp, 6°, 120 mm
Lenker: Ritchey Comp, 56 cm
Hörnchen: No Name
Griffe: Ritchey True Grip WCS
Shifter: Shimano XT (2003)
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR (2002)
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR (2002)
Kurbel und Innenlager: Shimano XT (2003)
Kassette: Shimano XT 11-34 (2004)
Kette: Shimano HG-93
Naben: Hügi 240 black
Felgen: DT Swiss XR 4.1 black
Speichen: DT Revolution 2.0/1.5 black
Nippel: DT Prolock
Reifen: Ritchey Z-MAX Millenium 2.1
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Titanium TransAm (noch nicht eingeritten)
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp
Pedale: Shimano SPD-M 520

Hab' ich noch was vergessen? Ach ja: Und damit ich auch weiss, wie weit ich wie schnell gefahren bin, schleppe ich da auch noch einen superkleinen Laptop mit: Einen Sigma 1200 mit RDS!   

Wenn ich's mal schaffe und das Schätzchen auch schön sauber ist, dann mache ich vielleicht auch mal ein Foto   

CU
Aceman


----------



## poekelz (18. Juni 2004)

Angefangen im Frühjahr 2001 mit Teilen von meinem Hardtail (jetzt Stadtrad)  - Gabel natürlich neu. Immer weiter gebastelt und optimiert.  Zuletzt im Winter auf Scheibenbremse umgerüstet.

Gewicht komplett - ohne Mogeln: 11,1 kg

Rahmen: Votec M6 light 2001
Dämpfer: RS SID-Air 195mm 2001 (=125mm Federweg)
Gabel: Rock Shox SID 100 schwarz 2001
Steuersatz: Chris King in gold (was sonst?)
Innenlager: Tune J.U.
Naben: Tune King / Kong
Speichen: DT Aero
Felgen: Rigida Taurus Disc
Schnellspanner: Tune kpl.
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Reifen: Conti Vertikal Pro (HR) / Navigator Pro (VR)
Vorbau: Syntace VRO
Lenker: Syntace VRO
Griffe: Yeti
Sattelstütze: Tune
Sattel: Flite titan (seit 1996 der gleiche)
Bremsen: Magura Marta (VR mit 180er Scheibe)
Bremshebel: dto.
Schalthebel: SRAM Attack 9fach
Schaltzüge: Gore
Schaltwerk: XTR 2001 invers
Umwerfer: XTR 2001
Kurbel: Race Face Next LP mit 46/34/22 Race Face
Pedale: Ritchey Pro
Ritzel: XT 9fach
Kette: Dura Ace (fliegt runter, kommt wieder SLT99 drauf)

Warum: Basteln macht Spaß ! Die Votec-Doppelbrückengabel mochte ich nicht leiden. Chris King Steuersatz aus meinem Hardtail von 1997, für mich der beste den es gibt. Alles andere nach der Devise "leicht aber haltbar".

Was gibt´s noch zu tun ?
Gabel mit 125mm Federweg und "Antiwipp", z.B. von FOX und den passenden Dämpfer dazu, Gore Schaltzüge gegen was besseres austauschen und Stahlflex-Bremsleitungen - mal sehn was das Budget so hergibt....
Frank


----------



## Lamyluu (18. Juni 2004)

Hallo

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius FR 2002
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Innenlager: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Kette: Shimano XTR
Reifen: Conti Vertical Pro 2,3
Felgen: Ritchey ORC Disc
Dämpfer: RockShox Sid XC LockOut
Pedale: Shimano PDM 545 XT
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Thomson
Schnellspanner: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Shimano XT Disc 2002  Stahlflex und KoolStop.
Lenker: Bionicon
Vorbau: Bionicon
Steuersatz: Bionicon
Federgabel: Bionicon doppelbrückengabel 20-150mm vom Lenker aus 
                verstellbar.
Gewicht: 12,5 kg
Einsatzbereich: Tour, Enduro, Gardasee, Alpex 

ich denk mal das ist alles wo an meinem bike dran is 

Wieso das ganze? weils spaß macht, weil man ja die ganze zeit immer was anderes dran hagen will, weils man nie aufhört, und weil ich den rahmen und die gabel billig bekommen habe


----------



## der-rosenberger (19. Juni 2004)

Hier mein (Triathlon-) Bike:

Rahmen: Villiger Davida​ ebay/ 77,88 
Kurbelset SH 105 black​ ebay/ 71,01
Lager SH​ ebay 10,-
Schaltwerk SH 105/3 black​ ebay/30,11
Umwerfer SH 105/3​ ebay 13,01
STI SH 105 / Flightdeck​ ebay 142,90
Bremsen SH 105 black​ ebay 50,47
LRS Mach 1 Roadrunner black (kpl. 1800gr)​ ebay 124,-
Reifen Zafforio Race blue​ ebay 26,80
Lenker Ritchey Pro black (inkl. Vorbau Ritchey Pro)​ ebay 26,61
Sattel Selle Royal SLR Carbon​ ebay 56,20
Sattelstütze Promax (suche noch Ritchey WCS)​ebay 10,20
Kette u. Ritzelpaket SH HG 73/ 9-Fach​ ebay53,85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## korosan (20. Juni 2004)

So Ihr Helden: Vesucht das mal zu überbieten: 

Rahmen: Hawk '90-'92 
Gabel: Starr
Vorbau: Conway
Steuersatz: Shimano STX
Sattelstütze/Sattel: ProMax/?
Bremsen: ProMax V-Brake 
Schalt/Bremseinheit: Shimano Acera
Kurbel: Shimano LX  FC-M 560 Bj. '93 oda '94 
Ritzelpaket: Shimano 7-Fach HG
Umwerfer: Shimano 200 GS
Schaltwerk: Shimano 200 GS
Tretlager: F.A.G
LRS: Vorne Mavic X221, Deore, hinten: Alesa Alu, FH-HG 20
Reifen: Impac Desert Fox (Ausrüster von Terra Fox)
KM Stand: ca. 46TKM

Zustand optisch: Super ********, zerkratzt... Lack abgescheuert, abschreckend!
Zustand technisch: Einwandfrei!

Klaufaktor: -10 (Muss noch diesen blöden Felgenaufkleber wegmachen)


----------



## Boandl (20. Juni 2004)

Hallo Korosan,

nettes Zamperl! Diese Promenadenmischlinge sind doch immer die liebenswertesten.


----------



## Bubilein79 (20. Juni 2004)

Mmh, selbst aufgebaut?? Also, hab mein Bergwerk Gemini neu gekauft (Vorjahresmodell) für 1250 Euzen beim Fachhändler mit Garantie. Die serienmäßigen Deore Parts habe ich ersetzt. Daraus ergiebt sich folgende Zusammensetzung (Gewicht mit Pedalen ca. 12,4 kg)

Rahmen: Bergwerk Gemini (L)
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke U-Turn (funktioniert ohne Probleme)
Dämpfer: Manitou QR
Ausstattung: Komplett XT
Bremsen: Magura Julie
Sattel: Selle Italia Nitrox
Felgen: Mavic 223 Disc
Cockpit: VDO 1.0

Noch geplant:

Sattel Selle Italia SLR XP
evtl. Riser Lenker aus Carbon

Viele Grüßle

Flo


----------



## Framekiller (23. Juni 2004)

Da sich jetzt schon so viele hier die Mühe gemacht haben ihre Babys zu beschreiben will ich auch nicht länger außen vor stehen,also los:


Mein Big Bike  

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius DH'03
Gabel: Marzocchi Triple 888R
Laufräder: Mavic D321/XT/Onyx
Reifen: Tioga DH 2.3
Vorbau: Original Triple 888R
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller DH
Griffe: ODI
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M '04 VR:210mm HR:190mm
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: XT 
Schalthebel: XT
Kassette: XT
Kurbeln: Race Face North Shore DH
Pedale: Shimano DX 
Innenlager: XT
Sattel: Selle Italia Karve
Sattelstütze: Extasy
Schaltzüge: Gore
Steuersatz: Nicolai Fett Set
Gewicht: ca. 19kg


Mein Touren-Freerider  

Rahmen: Nicolai Bass DH'01
Gabel: Rock Shox Psylo SL'02 U-Turn
Laufräder:Mavic D321/XT
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2.3
Vorbau: Syntace VRO short
Lenker: Syntace VRO
Griffe: ODI
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M '02 VR:190mm HR:160mm
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: LX
Schalthebel: LX
Kassette: LX
Kurbeln: LX
Pedale: Shimano DX
Innenlager: XT
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelstütze: Shannon
Schaltzüge: Gore
Steuersatz: Amazing Toys
Gewicht: ca. 15kg


So das wär's hoffe es posten noch viele andere ihre fetten Custom-bikes


----------



## korosan (24. Juni 2004)

@Boandl
Ich würds auch NIE gegen ein anders tauschen oder hergeben!  I  my bike!


----------



## Tourenfahrer (24. Juni 2004)

@Korosan  
 Du bist also einer der "echten" Biker. Wahrscheinlich fährst Du uns allen davon. Dass man auch mit Promax bremsen kann, will man als MINDESTENS- DEORE- MUSS- MAN- HABEN- Mensch kaum glauben. Sehr schön.

Ich selber habe mir meinen CUBE AIRWINGS- Rahmen (wird auch von Lothar Leder gefahren) mit einem Gemisch aus DEORE bis XT aufgebaut. Lenker, Vorbau und Bar Ends sind WCS und Pedale und Sattelstütze "einfachere" Ritchey- Teile. Ist trotzdem nicht sehr leicht, aber eine optische Augenweide. Und Optik spielt bei mir irgendwie eine grosse Rolle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Floh (24. Juni 2004)

Na gut, dann will ich auch mal (die XC- und Leichtbau-Fraktion möge jetzt schon mal die Spucktüte rausholen ) :

Rahmen: Santa Cruz Blur XL, schwarz gepulvert
Gabel: Manitou Sherman Firefly mit Steckachse
Dämpfer: 5th Element Air
Laufräder: Mavic XM 321, vorne DT Hügi FR Steckachse, hinten Rohloff, mit DT Competition Speichen
Schaltung: natürlich auch Rohloff 
Bremsen: Grimeca System 12.2, 200 mm vorne, 160 mm hinten
Kurbel: Bikedrive
Pedale: Time Atac
Steuersatz: Chris King (war bei der Gabel dabei)
Sattelstütze: Thomson
Vorbau: Iridium (von meinem Canyon, vielleicht muss der nochmal weichen)
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer Pro

Was ist noch zu tun? Der olle Sattel muss noch weichen, die Polsterung ist durch und er knarzt, aber ich finde ihn so bequem - hoffentlich finde ich adäquaten Ersatz. Vielleicht gibt´s dann nochmal einen Syntace VRO als Lenkzentrale. Ansonsten: alles top.


----------



## korosan (24. Juni 2004)

@Tourenfahrer
Hey ich habe auch was von Deore, nämlich die Vorderradnabe!!! Also gehöre ich ja wohl auch zu dem eurigen CLUB    Und ich werde Dir und Deinem "Airwings" Rahmen sicherlich nicht davonfahren. Du wirst mir eher davonfliegen´.   

Ausserdem solltest Du Dich mal geschmeidig machen, und versuchen auch mal die Selbstironie meinerseits zu erkennen. Mein Bike ist nun mal so wies ist und ich schäme mich nicht es zu haben genauso wie es ist. Und stell Dir vor: ProMax Bremsen bremsen auch!  Unglaublich!


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. Juni 2004)

Das Problem: Ich wollte Ende letzten Jahres mal wieder ein Hardtail besitzen, aber nicht mehr als 700 Euro ausgeben. Also los gings mit dem ersten Eigenbau:

Rahmen NoName, der lag noch beim Händler rum.
LRS: DT Cerit mit ZAC19
Gabel: Axel Elite
Bremse: Avid SD7
Kette/Kassette: HG 53
Schalthebel: XT Rapidfire
Schaltwerk: LX
Umwerfer: LX
Innenlager/Kurbel: LX
Lenker: Corratec B-Bone (alter Bestand)
Vorbau: irgendwas aus Alu
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp
Pedale: Die alten PD-M323 noch, aber die machens nicht mehr lange
Rahmen: Conti Vapor

Macht Summa sumarum knapp 700 Euro, Zweck erfüllt, tolles Rad und ein paar alte Teile verbaut, die nicht mehr ungenutzt rumgammeln. Achja: 12 kg ist in dieser Preisklasse nicht ganz schlecht (Rahmen und Gabel sind das Hauptmanko).
Eigenbau macht Laune!. Das Aufbauen macht mindestens so viel Spass wie das Fahren mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## fas81 (25. Juni 2004)

dann will ich auch mal, alle teile von 98-2000, hab damals 2 Jahre gespart,war halt noch Schüler


Rahmen:                   Specialized M2 S-Works
Gabel:                      Votec GS 4
Sattelstütze / Lenker: Syncros
Vorbau:                    Specialized S-Works
Kurbel/Kettenblätter:   Race Face Prodigy XC
Innenlager :               FSA
Schaltung:                XTR
Bremsen:                  XTR V-Brakes
Naben:                     XTR
Sattel:                     Flite Titanium Trans Alp
Pedale:                     PDM 747
Reifen:                     Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Felgen:                    Mavic Ceramic


das Bike hat jetzt so 25 - 30000 drauf, und geht echt goil ab


----------



## fas81 (25. Juni 2004)

Die kurbeln sind von 2003


----------



## Bomba (25. Juni 2004)

Rahmen: Proceed Flapjack FST, M, ROT
Gabel: MZ Z1 FR Qr20
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger 4-Way Coil
Laufräder: Mavic XM 321, Novatec Naben
Schaltung: SRAM X9
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
Kurbel: XT
Pedale: Time Atac
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH Pro
Sattelstütze: FSA FR 200
Vorbau: FSA FR 200
Lenker: FSA DH 400 Riser Bar


----------



## Tourenfahrer (26. Juni 2004)

@korosan
Nix da mit Ironie und "WAS, NICHTS HOCHWERTIGES?".
Ich meinte es völlig ernst, dass es eben NICHT teuer sein muss. Promax bremst wirklich auch. Ich habe mich weder lustig gemacht, noch bin ich der Meinung, dass Du Dich schämen solltest!
Es ist immer noch der Fahrer, der ein Rad, welches auch immer, schnell macht oder nicht. 
Und ich glaub schon, dass Du sehr schnell unterwegs bist. Im Gegensatz zu mir gibt es viele Radfahrer, die Rad fahren, um Rad zu fahren. 
Ich weiss nicht, ob ich mit einem "Einfachen" ständig Lust hätte. Ich denke, dass die Optik meines Bikes auch ein Grund für meine Motivation ist, der "Stolz", das Dingens alleine aufgebaut zu haben, eben etwas geschafft zu haben. Der Drang, ständig am Rad rumfummeln, einstellen oder umbauen zu müssen, ist relativ gross.
OK, als ich die meinige Aufzählung gemacht habe, klang das schon nach Angeberei. Sollte aber so nicht rüberkommen.


----------



## korosan (26. Juni 2004)

Dann sage ich einfach mal:    
Peinlich ist mir Mein Fahrrad nun wirklich nicht (wie kommst Du darauf?). Was peinlich ist, ist wenn ich im Waldweg/Strassenbetrieb die Leute aus dem "Mindestens-Deore"-Club einfach mal hinten bleiben. Für Freeride/Hardcore ists ja auch nicht ausgelegt. 
Das hänge nun mal dran. Ich werde es so lange fahren biss der Rost oder Rahmenbruch und scheidet.   

In diesem Sinne... Grüsse!


----------



## Ehrgeiz86 (26. Juni 2004)

jo hier mein neues bike habe es vor drei tagen aufgebaut (von halb 6abends bis halb 12uhr nachts )

rahmen:azonic ds1 model 2001/2002  
federgabel. rock shox psylo xc 2004  
LRS:sun mammoth fat mit lx naben sowie SAPIM speichen
bremsen: magura hs 33 race line 2004
kurbel: cmp mit amoeba kettenführung
schaltung: 9fach deore
lenker: 5teil. amoeba set(griffe vorbau u.s.w)
reifen: little albert 2.1
sattelstütze: ritchey comp
sattel:    

wiegt genau 14kg


----------



## moo (26. Juni 2004)

mir is langweilig, also:
Frame: NPJ Budda 4130 ebony white 
Gabel: Suntour XC Pro NS 100mm
Stütze: Primo Rod
Sattel: Velo BMX 
Kurbel + Innenlager: Shimano Deore Octalink
Rockring: Selfmade
Kette: KMC cool chain 
Ritzel: Shimano DX 14T
HR: NPJ Hub, Mavic EX721 (=D521) 36 Loch ,DT comp 2.0/1.8+DMR Moto Reifen
VR: Deore Hub, Mavic D521 DT comp s.o. +Billig Reifen
Lenker+Vorbau: Amoeba borla (Lenker 590mm)
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit (Pig DH Pro liegt auch noch hier rum, aber solang der schöne rote Orbit hält, bleibt er drin!)
HR-Bremse: Deore V-Brake mit schwarzen KOOLSTOP Klötzen.
VR-Bremse: Keene
Schaltung: Türlich ooch keene!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jurriaan (26. Juni 2004)

Specialized Enduro
Psylo SL tullio
Rond disc 20mm nabe
Rond disc nabe
Mavic 321 felgen (der rote mavic 317 felge ist nicht mehr)
AC cranks
King steuersatz
Thomson sattelstützen
Control Tech vorbau
Azonic lenker
Hope Sattelrohrklemmschelle
Conti Vert Protection reifen
DT comp speichen
Shimano 545 pedale
XT schaltwerk
LX umwerfer
Rocket long shifters
Nisene Fizik stahl
www.dirty-pages.net ahead cap


----------



## ghostlector (26. Juni 2004)

Rahmen: Ghost FR7500 04
Gabel: Sherman Firefly
Stütze: Ritchey PRO
Sattel:  Nisene Titan
Kurbel + Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT Octalink 03
Rockring: Selfmade
Kette: Roloff
Ritzel: Shimano xt8 fach
HR: DT ONYX DISC 519 Speichen  DT Comp 2./1.8 Riifen FAT ALBERT
VR: DT ONYX DISC 519 Speichen  DT Comp 2./1.8 Riifen FAT ALBERT
Lenker GID OS 31.8
Vorbau: Ritchey SC OS 60mm
Steuersatz: FSA Pig  Pro 
HR-Bremse: Luise FR04 180mm
VR-Bremse: Luise FR04 180mm
Schaltung: XT 03 / sram 
Umwerfer : Deore 
Dämpfer Manitou spv 
Züge: Nokkon
__________________


----------



## xxFRESHxx (29. Juni 2004)

Frame: *24 Le Dude * (with Fox Vanilla RC with Titanium spring) (click link for picture)
Fork: Manitou X-Vert Carbon 2001 
rear wheel: Atomlab Aircorp rim on Atomlab hub with 12mm axle 
front wheel: Mavic 321CD on Roox Jim Bob Hub with 20mm axle 
Brakes: Hayes HFX Mag with 8'' rotos front and rear 
Chain guide: Mr. Dirt Gizmo DH (AC DH Chainring) 
Cranks: Roox DHR 
Pedals: Tioga SF MX Pro 
Saddle: Flite Titanium 
Derailleur & Shifters: SRAM X:7 & Trigger 
Tires: Maxxis Minion DH 2.5'' 

Weight: 18,5kg (40.75 lbs)


----------



## Blumenwiese (29. Juni 2004)

Ja mein erstes MTB und erstes selbst aufgebautes. Bis jetzt bin ich fast vollkommen zufrieden.

Rahmen: Emporon Alu
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Comp
Innenlager: LX
Kurbel: Deore Octalink
Bremsen: noch Tektro V-Brakes (kommen aller vorraussicht hs33 dran)
Schaltwerk: Deore
Umwerfer,kassette, Kette,: LX
Lenker: scape
Vorbau: Richtey Fat Bone
LRS: Deore Narben Rigida Zac 19 + Black Jack
Sattel: Ritchey

Foto:
klick


----------



## Thunderbird (2. Juli 2004)

Hab' mein Fully geschlachtet und ein einfaches Starrbike daraus gebaut.
Das ständige umgewöhnen von meinem Race-Hardtail ist mir auf die Nerven
gegangen und außerdem lernt man mit Starrbikes wieder richtig biken.

*Kinesium Rahmen *mit gewogenen 1350g in 18" für 110,-  bei Ebay geschossen.
Dazu eine Tange *CroMo-Gabel *mit nur *810g *- für Stahl fantastisch.
Stabiles Hinterrad mit Onyx/XM719/Sapim Leader.
Der Rest ist nichts besonderes. Der 90mm-Vorbau ist noch viel zu kurz.

Trotz2x 700g Jimmys wiegt das Rädle mit 70g Flaschenhalter nur *10.123g*!
Werde das Teil bei Gelegenheit auf 9,6 Kg erleichtern.


----------



## rigger (2. Juli 2004)

Hier ma meine renn- und Tourenfeile!!   

Teile
Endorfin SpeedII IBC DIMB Racing Team 
Steuersatz Cane Creek Zero Stack
Manitou Black Elite 80/100mm '03
LX Innenlager 
LX Kurbelgarnitour 
LX Kette 108 Glieder
Deore Umwerfer 
XT Schaltwerk
LX Shifter
LX Naben 
Mavic x221 Felgen
DT Comp Speichen
LX Kassette
Ritchey V3 Comp
Michelin XLS
Ritchey Schläuche
SLR XP Sattel
Ritchey PRO Sattelstütze
Avid Speed Dial 5 Bremshebel
Avid Single Digit 5 Bremsen mit Swissstop Belägen 
SKS Schutzblechhalterung
Lizard Skins Kettenstrebenschutz
Sigma BC 1200
Syntace VRO "S" 55-105mm
Syntace Ultralite Lenker 630mm
Syntace Bar Plugs
Syntace Screw on Grips
XLC Team Barends
2 Topeak Flaschenhalter
Nokon Bremszug
Nokon Schaltzug






  

Bin leider nur kurz mit ihm gefahren da noch die gegenhalter für den HR zug fehlen und sich der Umwerfer auf der ersten Ausfahrt nach Feineinstellung sehnte!


----------



## the K (9. September 2004)

Servus,

mein Rad:

Steppenwolf Twixter DS
Dirt Jumper II
FSA Orbit extrem Pro
CMP Kurbel
Truvativ Innenlager
DMR Chaincage
Lenker Da Bomb da Bar
Vorbau DMR
Sram Trigger
Rodi DH mit deore Naben
Sattel CMP
Stütze extreme
Bremse Deore 525
Schaltwerk Deore Kasette Deore

fertig und nächstes Wochenende bau ich endlich zusammen!  

Bilder folgen


----------



## oscar (9. September 2004)

vor 2 Jahren hab ich noch eins gebaut, falls es schon drinsteht, bitte ich um Nachsicht (ich wollte nicht 20 Seiten durchschauen)

Also: mein Alltags-Mountainbike:

Rahmen: Tange Prestige vom Bornmann in giftgrün
Gabel: siehe oben
Steuersatz: irgendein billiges Teil von Point
Lenker: Humpert DH, Sattelstütze: Xtasy, Vorbau: Ritchey
Laufräder: LX-Naben, ZAC19-Felgen und DT-Speichen
Reifen: ChengShin-Kinderreifen mit Reflexstreifen und komischem Profil 
Kurbel: Shimano 440, Umwerfer: LX, Schalthebel und Schaltwerk: Deore
Bremsen: Shimano 420 mit Avid SD-3-Hebeln
Sattel: momentan Flite, früher Turbomatic Quattro

Ich find, es ist ganz schön geworden. Bissl schwer, dafür hats nicht die Welt gekostet und ich konnte einige Sachen aus meinem Teilefundus wieder verwenden. Nur der Rahmen ist etwas klein.
Bilder davon gibts in meiner Galerie, ich tu die Tage mal schönere rein...


----------



## oscar (9. September 2004)

Thunderbird schrieb:
			
		

> Hab' mein Fully geschlachtet und ein einfaches Starrbike daraus gebaut.
> Das stÃ¤ndige umgewÃ¶hnen von meinem Race-Hardtail ist mir auf die Nerven
> gegangen und auÃerdem lernt man mit Starrbikes wieder richtig biken.
> 
> ...




Super Teil!! Sowas schwebt mir auch grad vor, allerdings eher als Resterad und dank zu verwertender Raceline bissl schwerer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## --dig-- (9. September 2004)

hhhm alles aufschreiben?!?   


rocky mountain flow '04 + manitou black sport
race face srx innenlager + race face prodigy xc kurbeln + shimano 540er pedale
ritchey wcs 31,8 vorbau + race face diabolus riser bar + wtb momentum + race face lock on grips
hayes hfx 160mm + lx shifter
race face xy0 seatpost + selle italia flite
xt kassette, umwerfer und schaltwerk + sram pc69 kette
mavic crossland + schwalbe fat albert light + conti schläuche


scott comp racing '99 + hiten stahlgabel
lx-kurbeln und innenlager + scott clickies
tioga ahead steuersatz + race face prodigy vorbau + ritchey pro straight bar + scott griffe
xt v-brakes + deore bremshebel + adp carbon booster
scott components sattelstütze (kalloy) + sdg bel air limited edition
sram pc58 kette + rohloff kettenspanner + 10 shimano ritzelspacer + 1 13er ritzel
mavic crossroc + conti grand prix + conti schläuche


kinesis '02 xc + '99 rock shox judy sl
deore innenlager und kurbeln + odyssey bmx pedale
ritchey pro vorbau + ritchey wcs rizer bar + ritchey pro ahead steuersatz
deore shifter + avid bremshebel + lx v-brakes + salsa alu brakebooster
zoom sattelstütze + selle italia flite
xt schaltwerk + lx kassette + deore umwerfer
lotto felgen + lx naben + conti vertical pro + schwalbe schläuche

und so wenig zeit für die berge


----------



## SantaByte (9. September 2004)

Also: Mein neues Rad:

Santa Cruz Bullit-Rahmen
Marzocchi Shiver DC (incl Vorbau)
Hayes HFX MAG Plus HD 203
Laufräder: Double Track mit Ringle Abbah Naben und Maxxis Minion 2.7
Truvativ Holzfeller 3fach-Kurbel
NC-17 Rockring
Gigapipe Team DH-Innenlager
Pedale: Shimano 646
SRAM X.0 Schaltwerk mit X.9-Trigger
XTR-Umwerfer mit X.9-Trigger
Lenker und Sattelstütze Race Face Diabolus
Sattel Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow    (ich weiß - passt net, ist aber bequem)

Fett aber unkaputtbar


----------



## dragonflyer (10. September 2004)

Rahmen: Centurion Backfire 100 (wird im winter durch CMP ersetzt)
Gabel: SR Suntour XCP-75 2004
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 
Felgen: 
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: Conti Vertikal Pro / Mythosix
Vorbau: Tioga Taskforce 
Lenker: Tranz X
Griffe: BBB (später odi long necks)
Bremsen: Shimano
Bremshebel: Shimano
Schalthebel: Shimano
Bremszüge: Shimano
Schaltzüge: Shimano
Schaltwerk: Shimano
Umwerfer: demontiert
Kurbel: Deore
Pedale: Alien Point 2 
Ritzel: 7-fach


----------



## Bischi (19. September 2004)

OK...  nachdem mein Marin nun den Besitzer gewechselt hat, hier mein neues Spielzeug 






Rahmen:          Yeti AS-X ´04
Gabel:             Sherman Breakout
Steuersatz:      Cane Creek Double X
Vorbau/Lenker: FSA FR200 / FSA DH 400
Sattel/Stütze:  Fizik Plateau / Thomson Elite (kommt noch ne FSA FR200)
Bremsen (v/h): Hayes HFX 9 (200 / 160)
Laufräder         Atomlab Aircorp
Schaltung:       Shimano XTR
Kettenführung: Blackspire Dewlie (34 / 22)
Kurbel:            FSA V-Drive Xtreme
Pedale:           ab Montag Time Z-Pedal


----------



## akeem (20. September 2004)

Und hier mein neuester Aufbau (Alter Rahmen, neue Parts):

Rahmen: Zaskar LE Baujahr 94 ball burnished
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Comp Lockout
Laufrad: Mavic Crossroc UST
Reifen: Conti Explorer UST
Schaltung: SRAM X.9 mit Trigger Schalthebel
Bremsen: Magura HS 33 Modell 2005
Innenlager: Race Face Evolve XC
Kurbeln: Race Face Prodigy XC
Pedale: Time ATAC
Steuersatz: FSA
Vorbau: Race Face System
Lenker: Race Face Evolve XC
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY ZERO
Sattel: FIZIK Vitesse

Alle Anbauteile in schwarz (ausser Schaltung: silber/schwarz)


...und es fährt....


----------



## Stump1967 (22. September 2004)

Bin gerade am Aufbau. Sollte nächste Woche fertig werden.

Rahmen: Specialized Stumpjumper FSR 2004 (Anniversary Model)
Steuersatz: Chris King
Laufräder: Hügi240s Disk, XR4.1D, DtComp, Dt prolog Alu nippel (alles Schwarz)
Gabel: Fox Talas 05
Bremsen: Magura Marta
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Low Riser Carbon
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Kurbel: XT 04
Umwerfer: XT 04
Kette: HG93
Kasssette: XT (11-34)
Schaltwerk: XTR 952 (das gute alte 03er ohne invers)
Schalter: XT rapid fire

Griffe & Sattel sind noch offen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurza (22. September 2004)

seit nem ¼ Jahr fertig und geht wie sau!!!       :

Rahmen: Nicolai  BMXTB 04 in Stahlblau, Glitter-Grün Klarlack, silber Decals
Steuersatz: Nicolai FettSet
Laufräder: Intense Mag 30, XT Disc Naben, DT Speichen
Gabel: 03er DirtJumperII
Bremsen: VR 99er Louise, HR 02er Julie
Vorbau: Point ToughGuy
Lenker: DialN´Z, bald aber RooX TorqueBar
Sattelstütze: RooX S4
Sattel: DaBomb  Da Throne
Kurbel: FSA Pounder
Innenlager: FSA Platinum 
Kette: SRAM irgendwadd
Kasssette: Kann plan!!     für 20 Tacken vom Kumpel im BikeShop
Schaltwerk: Deore
Schalter: LX Shifter noch von meinem 1ten gscheiten Bike anno 97
Reifen: ziemlich runtergschruppte Nokian NBX
Schläuche: VR Nokian DH, HR Conti Standart

Fun Bike:

Puky Dirt HT CroMo, mit MRM und Bomber Aufkleber, BallonReifen, Plastik Felgen, StahlAchsen..  CroMoLenker...         Bilder in Kürze.....  hier oder in meiner Gallery....


----------



## yellow2blue (25. September 2004)

Nicolai Helius FR (* bestellt)
Steuersatz: Nicolai Jet Set (* noch klären ob schon lieferbar)
Fox Talas RCL (<<<<< mit Deemax/ Fotos links)
Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer

Sattelstütze: tune (<<<<< Fotos links)
Sattel: Selle Fluid (<<<<< Fotos links)
tune würger (<<<<< Foto links)

SRAM Esp X.0 (was sonst?)
SRAM PC 99 Hollowpin

Louise FR
Mavic Deemax UST(<<<<< mit Talas/ Fotos links)
Michelin Hot S/2,5"

XTR Kurbel
XTR Kassette
XTR Umwerfer

Syntace Vector DH
Race Face Deus (<<<<< Fotos links/ wie noch nie fotographiert)
Nokon konkavex
Syntace Griffe



cheers, Wolfgang


----------



## Trickz (25. September 2004)

Mein neues Bike auch selbstaufgebaut:






Teileliste:
Rocky Mountain Rmx, 
Fox Vanilla Rc ProPedal, 
Super T pro, 
Race Face Turbine LP, 
Gizmo DH, 
Race Face Diabolus Stütze Lenker und Vorbau in 31.8, 
XTR inverse, 
Mavic DeeMax, 
Schwalbe Al Mighty, 
FSA The Pig, 
Atomlab Aircorp Pedalen, 
Magura Gustav M 210/190 mm Stahlflex, 
Flite;


----------



## Kolja (25. September 2004)

Ich machs kurz
                         GRAMM                              PREIS
                         ------                              ------
RAHMEN                1550    NOX 21"                   300
STEUERSATZ           130    RITCHEY ZERO WCS     45
GABEL                   1330    SID TEAM 03             300
V-BRAKES                340   AVID SL                    110

LR                        1600    HÜGI 240/ 717           300
REIFEN                  1000    RRALPH  2.1/ 2.25        45
SCHLÄUCHE             250    AV14 LITE                  10

KASSETTE               270    XT 760                      40
KURBEL&LAGER          840   XT 760                     110
PEDALEN                  270   EGGBEATER SL             90
KETTE                     280   SRAM 89HP                  30
UMWERFER               140   XT 751                       25
SCHALTWERK            210   XTR 960                     80

SATTELSTÜTZE         250   FSA SL-220                40
SATTEL                   200   EXTRALITE                  50

VORBAU                   100   F99                           45

LENKER         	    115   AMOEBA SCUD             35
GRIFFE          	      90   S-WORKS                   10
BREMSHEBEL      	      70   STEINBACH                 65
SCHALTHEBEL   	     260   XT 750                      45

FLASCHENHALTER&SCHRAUBEN  90     2xRIBCAGE PRO      15
COMPUTER                           100     FLIGHT DECK XT     30
KABEL&ZÜGE&ROLLAMAJIG       190     XTR / CLIM8          15

INSGESAMT                         9680g                          1835 EU


----------



## northpoint (26. September 2004)

·	Cube LTD 5 Rahmenset incl. folgenden Ritcheyparts Vorbau,Steuersatz und der Federgabel Manitou Black Platinum
·	Laufräder vorne/hinten DT Swiss XR 4.1 / DT Hügi 240/DT Revolution Speichen/DT Prolock Nippel (all in Black)
·	Felgenbremsen Magura HS 33 Modell 2004 in silber
·	XT-Kurbelgarnitur 2004, FC-M760,48,36,26
·	XT-Rapdifire Schalthebel
·	XT-Ritzelpaket
·	XT-Kette HG93
·	XT-Umwerfer
·	Sattel Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow Titanium Schwarz
·	Pedale Shimano PDM 424
·	Reifen Continental Vapor Pro 26*2,1
·	Lenkerstange Ritchey WCS 
·	Sattelstütze Ritchey Pro
·	Nokon MtB-Schaltzugset in silber

*Siehe auch unter Fotos!*


----------



## Olllli (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi !

Hier meine:




Rahmen: Cube silber poliert
Gabel: Manitou Black Sport
LRS: Mavic F519 Felgen silber, Deore XT Naben silber, DT Swiss Speichen 2,0 - 1,8 - 2,00 silber
Reifen: Michelin Comp S light schwarz 26x 2,0
Kassette: Deore XT
Kette: SRAM
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro 130mm -5 Grad SID-blau
Lenker: Ritchey silber
Barends: ROOX Litehorns SID-blau
Griffe: Syntace Moto Lock On
Schaltwerk: Deore XT '03
Umwerfer: Deore XT
Kurbel: Deore LX
Pedale: Shimano SPD 515 silber
Schalthebel: Deore LX
Bremsen: AVID SD 7 V-Brakes
Bremshebel: AVID SD 7
Sattelstütze: Ritchey silber
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow blau/schwarz
Tacho: VDO MC 1.0





Rahmen: 2Danger schwarz
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Comp Coil 2004
LRS: Mavic X221 Felgen schwarz, Deore LX Naben silber , Speichen schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26x2,25
Kassette: Deore
Kette: Deore
Vorbau: ROOX Dannys Stem 110mm 0 Grad silber poliert
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer schwarz
Barends: -
Griffe: Race Face Good'n Evil
Schaltwerk: Deore XT '03
Umwerfer: Deore
Kurbel: Deore
Pedale: Shimano SPD 520 schwarz
Schalthebel: Deore
Bremsen: Ritchey V-Brakes
Bremshebel: AVID SD 2.0 Gehäuse: silber poliert / Hebel: blau eloxiert
Sattelstütze: Kalloy silber
Sattel: Selle Italia C2 schwarz
Tacho: VDO MC 1.0





Rahmen: NoName schwarz Stahl
Gabel: Trek Starr
LRS: Mavic X117 Felgen silber, Deore LX Naben schwarz , Speichen silber
Reifen: Rubena Saurus blau/beige 26x1,90
Kassette: 1 Ritzel - 18 Zähne
Kette: SRAM
Vorbau: Profile Stiffy 110mm 10 Grad rot
Lenker: Ritchey schwarz
Barends: -
Griffe: Syntace Moto Lock On
Schaltwerk: Shimano Road als Kettenspanner
Umwerfer: -
Kurbel: Deore STX RC silber poliert - 1 Kettenblatt 32 Zähne
Pedale: Shimano 324
Schalthebel:
Bremsen: Scott Pro V-Brakes dunkelgrau
Bremshebel: Scott Pro dunkelgrau
Sattelstütze: WCW silber
Sattel: Terry Fly
Tacho: -

Mehr Fotos in meiner Galerie

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## Olllli (2. Oktober 2004)

Hi !

Hier meine:




Rahmen: Cube silber poliert
Gabel: Manitou Black Sport
LRS: Mavic F519 Felgen silber, Deore XT Naben silber, DT Swiss Speichen 2,0 - 1,8 - 2,00 silber
Reifen: Michelin Comp S light schwarz 26x 2,0
Kassette: Deore XT
Kette: SRAM
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro 130mm -5 Grad SID-blau
Lenker: Ritchey silber
Barends: ROOX Litehorns SID-blau
Griffe: Syntace Moto Lock On
Schaltwerk: Deore XT '03
Umwerfer: Deore XT
Kurbel: Deore LX
Pedale: Shimano SPD 515 silber
Schalthebel: Deore LX
Bremsen: AVID SD 7 V-Brakes
Bremshebel: AVID SD 7
Sattelstütze: Ritchey silber
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel Flow blau/schwarz
Tacho: VDO MC 1.0





Rahmen: 2Danger schwarz
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Comp Coil 2004
LRS: Mavic X221 Felgen schwarz, Deore LX Naben silber , Speichen schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 26x2,25
Kassette: Deore
Kette: Deore
Vorbau: ROOX Dannys Stem 110mm 0 Grad silber poliert
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer schwarz
Barends: -
Griffe: Race Face Good'n Evil
Schaltwerk: Deore XT '03
Umwerfer: Deore
Kurbel: Deore
Pedale: Shimano SPD 520 schwarz
Schalthebel: Deore
Bremsen: Ritchey V-Brakes
Bremshebel: AVID SD 2.0 Gehäuse: silber poliert / Hebel: blau eloxiert
Sattelstütze: Kalloy silber
Sattel: Selle Italia C2 schwarz
Tacho: VDO MC 1.0





Rahmen: NoName schwarz Stahl
Gabel: Trek Starr
LRS: Mavic X117 Felgen silber, Deore LX Naben schwarz , Speichen silber
Reifen: Rubena Saurus blau/beige 26x1,90
Kassette: 1 Ritzel - 18 Zähne
Kette: SRAM
Vorbau: Profile Stiffy 110mm 10 Grad rot
Lenker: Ritchey schwarz
Barends: -
Griffe: Syntace Moto Lock On
Schaltwerk: Shimano Road als Kettenspanner
Umwerfer: -
Kurbel: Deore STX RC silber poliert - 1 Kettenblatt 32 Zähne
Pedale: Shimano 324
Schalthebel:
Bremsen: Scott Pro V-Brakes dunkelgrau
Bremshebel: Scott Pro dunkelgrau
Sattelstütze: WCW silber
Sattel: Terry Fly
Tacho: -

Mehr Fotos in meiner Galerie

Schönen Gruß, Olllli


----------



## Boandl (2. Oktober 2004)

Ja, ja die blaue Phase - bekam ich auch als ich meinen silbernen Kinesisrahmen aufgebaut habe. Ebensfalls mit LX und HS 33 in Blau.


----------



## Olllli (2. Oktober 2004)

Boandl schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, ja die blaue Phase - bekam ich auch als ich meinen silbernen Kinesisrahmen aufgebaut habe. Ebensfalls mit LX und HS 33 in Blau.



Die Reifen gab es mal bei ebay für kaum Geld. Sind Rubena aus Tschechien. Funktionieren ziemlich gut. 

Gruß, Olllli


----------



## Hogger (5. Oktober 2004)

So hier mein geiles Trailbike:

Rahmen: Planet X Armadillo
Gabel: Fox Vanilla R 2005
Bremsen: noch deore 525.-> Hope M4
Vorbauauli mit funn lenker
Laufräder: Middleburn vr. + Hope bulb hr (bald) mit d521.(was weiß ich wie die jetzt heißt)
Reifen: Maxxis minion 2.5 (relativ schwer aber sehr guter rollwiederstand)
Kurbel: Race face evolve dh mit passendem innenlager und Mountainspeed LRP Kettenführung.
Schaltung: XT-Shortcage und Sram/ Shimano Schalthebels.

wiegt ca. 15 kilo. ist zwar nicht das leichteste aber man kann wirklich alles damit machen...hatt eine saugeile downhill geo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Babu (6. Oktober 2004)

also, da ich gestern zu faul war mein von a nach b fahrrad von meinem vater zu flicken, hab ich mir einfach nen neus schei*-teil zusammen gezimmert.
Rahmen: baumarkt-fully
Räder: vorne 28zoll slick hinten 26zoll semislick, keine ahnung was für firmen, alles aus anderen bikes ausgeschlachtet.  
Bremsen: eine bremse(hinten) von baumarktfully, bremst aber nicht.
Gabel: Baumarkt. dafür das sie nur 15mm federweg hat, gutes ansprechverhalten.
Dämpfer: im eimer fahr ihn ohne feder  , immer aufm durschlagsschtuz da ich die feder verkauft hab.
Schaltung: gar keine, hab zwar ritzel und all son kram, aber da ich kein schaltwerk hab, läufts als single-speeder.
Kette: gestern gerissen, der rost hielt sich nicht mehr zusammen  

Fazit: wenn ich mit dem ding unterwegs bin, dann nur mit voller werkzeugausrüstung und extreme körperpanzerung. ich denke das das teil noch mindesten 400m aushält ohne zusammenzubrechen. nach den 400m, werde ich mir dann wieder ein neues altes schrottteil bauen.


----------



## Markus3110 (7. Oktober 2004)

So dann leg ich auch mal los

Rahmen: Rotwild RFR 03 03
Dämpfer: 5th Element 500 lbs/inch
Gabel: RockShox Psylo SL (demnächst Pike Race)
Steuersatz: Acros integiert
Innenlager: Shimano XTR
Laufräder: Macic Crossmax XL Disc Tubless
Reifen vorn: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,25 Tubless
Vorbau: Race Face System
Lenker: Race Face
Griffe: Race Face Lock on
Sattelstütze: Roox
Sattel: Fizik Nisense
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 203 / 190
Schalthebel: XT 9-fach 
Schaltwerk: XT 03
Umwerfer: XT ´04 (geht nicht an dem Rahmen   ....muß ein 03er sein)
Kurbel: XTR ´03
Pedale: Shimano 646
Ritzel: XT 9-fach
Kette: SRAM PC 99 Hollow Pin

So denke das war es. Wer fragen hat per PM


----------



## snigga (7. Oktober 2004)

so dann will ich auch mal.

seit letztem wochenende fertig:

Rahmen: 94er Merida 19" Stahl - neu lackiert
Gabel: Starr - neu lackiert
Innenlager: Shimano Deore
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore
Pedale: Bärentatzen anno 1997
Kassette:  Shimano Deore 9fach (umgerüstet auf 8fach)
Schaltwerk:  Shimano Deore
Umwerfer:  Shimano Deore
Schalthelbel:  Shimano Deore
Kette: Sram PC 59 mit Powerlink
Bremsen:  Shimano Deore V-Brake
Naben:  Shimano Phallanx
Speichen: k.A.
Felgen: k. A.
Reifen: Continental Explorer 2.1
Schläuche: Continental MTB
Sattelstütze: Kalloy 26.2 x 400mm
Sattel: WTB Speed V
Vorbau: Control Tech
Lenker: Profile
Griffe: Profile

Gewicht: 8,5 kg

Laufräder werden evtl. noch ausgetauscht.

Einsatzbereich: Arbeitswege, City, Brötchenholen


----------



## 96rmhammer (7. Oktober 2004)

Hier meine Gurke:



Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Hammer 
Dämpfer: fällt aus wegen ist nicht
Gabel: Manitou Mach 5 SX Ti (Elastomere raus, Ti-Federn rein)
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Innenlager: Shimano XTR (´97er?!)
Naben: Hi: XT Vo: Ringlé SuperBubba
Speichen: DT Competition
Felgen: Conbrio MT 900
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Reifen: No Name SemiSlick
Vorbau: Race Face System
Lenker: A-Mazing Toys Slugger
Griffe: No Name
Sattelstütze: Standard Rocky Mountain
Sattel: Flite Race Face Edition in weiß!
Bremsen: Magura HS 33 RaceLine
Bremshebel: s.o.
Schalthebel: XT 8-fach
Schaltzüge: Shimano Standard
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: LX
Kurbel: Race Face I-Beam
Pedale: Ritchey Comp
Ritzel: XTR Spiderarm
Kette: IG-70


Ist doch auch ganz nett.


----------



## bikeboy (8. Oktober 2004)

Hi leute,
Hatte von einem 750 euro bike von dynamics ein 1300 bike draus gemacht...

Hier die verbesserten teile:

Bremse: lx - avid7

Felgen: zac19 - zac 20

Gabel: ust - manitou six

Sattelstütze: ritchey - rock shox (mtb 50mm)

lenker und vorbau: uno - Vro system

Kurbel: shimano - truvativ

innenlager: lx - truvativ

Schaltwerk: lx - xt

Umwerfer: lx - xt

Reifen: irgendwelche billigen - continental explorer ust

Schläuche: schwalbe(320 gramm) - Schwalbe extra light (130 gramm)

Pedale: standard pedale -klickpedale ritchey

Kette: shimano - lx

Kasette: lx - sram 970

Nabe: nur vorderrad von lx auf deore als ersatz
 

Das ist mein schönes bike!!!
 



gruss aus berlin

bikeboy


----------



## dkiki (8. Oktober 2004)

Hallo hab mir Ende Mai ein CC-Race / MA bike aufgebaut:

FUJI MT.FUJI Teamrahmen
Skareb LO Gabel
Truvativ STYLO SL Kurbel
Truvativ TEAM Lager
Truvativ TEAM Sattelstütze
POINT Racing PROLITE Sattel
LX Umwerfer
XT Schaltwerk (zur Zeit noch Ultegra!)
LX Shifter
AVID SD 7 Hebel
Avid SD 7 Bremsen
Deore Naben

insgesammt unter 10,7 kg! Ca 1250 

*WERD DAS BIKE ENDE NOVEMBER VERKAUFEN!! Bei Interesse anfragen*


----------



## kantiran (8. Oktober 2004)

Mein neues Fully (auch endlich fertig *g*):

Rahmen: RTR Team FSP
Dämpfer: X-Fusion-Shox O²-RC
Gabel: Manitou Axel Super 700-100 LockOut
Steuersatz: zzyzx integriert
Kurbelsatz: Shimano XT 2004
Felga: Vuelta Kronos 559
Nabe hinten: XT 2004
Nabe vorne: XT 2004
Speichen: DT Swiss
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred Light
Vorbau: Bianchi
Lenker: Humbert Downhill
Griffe: No Name
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp
Sattel: Lookin
Bremsen: XT V-Brakes 2004 (vo + hi)
Brems-/ Schalthebel: Shimano XTR
Schaltzüge: Shimano 
Schaltwerk: XT 2004
Umwerfer: XT 2004
Pedale: Shimano 515
Kassette: Shimano XT 2004
Computer: Sigma BC800
Beleuchtung hinten: Sigma Cuberider
Beleuchtung vorne: Sigma Triled

Mein gutes Stück (bisher SEHR zufrieden!)


----------



## yellow2blue (10. Oktober 2004)

neuester Stand:


Nicolai Helius FR (* bestellt)
Steuersatz: Alutech X-long
Fox Talas RCL (<<<<< mit Deemax/ Fotos links)
Fox Vanilla RC Dämpfer

Sattelstütze: tune (<<<<< Fotos links)
Sattel: Selle Fluid (<<<<< Fotos links)
tune würger (<<<<< Foto links)

SRAM Esp X.0 (was sonst?)
SRAM PC 99 Hollowpin

Louise FR
Mavic Deemax UST(<<<<< mit Talas/ Fotos links)
Michelin Hot S/2,5"

XTR Kurbel
XTR Kassette
XTR Umwerfer

Syntace Vector DH
Race Face Deus (<<<<< Fotos links)
Nokon konkavex
Syntace Griff
USE Spacer in Rot (<<<< Fotos links)


----------



## Dr4g0n_Rider (10. Oktober 2004)

hier mein dual faces, noch nicht ganz fertig aber fehlen nur paar teile:

Rahmen
Dual Faces
Gabel
Marzocchi Z1 QR20 Modell 2001
Felgen
VR: Mavic D321 26"
HR: Vuelta Excalibur DH 24"
Naben
VR: Marzocchi Steckachse + Point Steckachse
HR: Shimano XT
Speichen
DT Swiss 2.0
Reifen
VR: Continental Diesel 2.5"
HR: noch nicht gekauft aber wahrscheinlich maxxis minion 2.5"
      oder Nokian Gazzaloddi 2.7"
Pedale
noch nicht gekauft aber wahrscheinlich CMP
Kurbeln
Shimano deore
Kettenblatt
noch nicht gekauft aber wahrscheinlich Truvativ oder FSA
Kette
Point
Kassette
Shimano deore
Kettenführung
Amoeba Scud
Schaltwerk
noch nicht gekauft aber wahrscheinlich Shimano XT
Lenker
Amoeba Borla
Vorbau
Amoeba Borla
Steuersatz
FSA The Pig
Bremsen
VR: Grimeca System 8
HR: noch nicht gekauft aber wahrscheinlich Magura Julie
Sattel
Specialized
Farbe
Ice-Silver Anbauteile zT dunkel-blau
Grösse
17"

So hoffe bekomme demnächst alle teile zusammen

MFG Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sharky (22. Oktober 2004)

rahmen:       curtis element race ( = cube ltd. 2004)
gabel:          manitou black elite SPV
steuersatz:   ritchey integrated
vorbau:        ritchey WCS
lenker:         ritchey WCS
barends:      ritchey WCS
griffe:          yeti
shifter:         XT
schaltwerk:   XT
umwerfer:     XT
kasette:       XT
kette:          XT
kurbeln:        XT
innenlager:    XT
pedale:         time ATAC
sattelstütze:  ritchey
sattel:          selle italia SLR XP
naben:          XT
felgen:          rigidia taurus dp2000
reifen:           racing ralph
bremsen:       shimano 525


----------



## Blinky (22. Oktober 2004)

Is zwar schon seit 4 Wochen fertig, aber trotzdem...


*bitte die bildergröße reduzieren ! *
*4x 1536x2048 / 740kb sind wohl zu viel des guten  *
*danke !!! (gruß principia)*


- frame: planet-x "jack flash"
- V/H: Magura Julie Disc
- CNR-Kettenblatt
- '04er XT-Schaltwerk
- Vuelta dh Laufräder & Naben
- Reifen: Moto GT 2,3 (glaube ich)
- Lenker: Kona db
- Griffe: Kona "specialized" (leuchten neongrün im Dunkeln  )
- FSA "the Pig" dh Vorbau & Steuersatz
- Sattel: Velo Dirt  
- '04er Marzocchi Dirt Jumper I

und der absolute Endabriss an meinem bike:
- "KRYPTONITE" Stecklampen!!!


----------



## roadrunner_gs (22. Oktober 2004)

Hier meins vom 13.09.2004.
Ist aber nicht mehr ganz aktuell, da ich momentan auf Disc umrüste.
Die XTR-Dualcontrol-Hebel sind weg, dafür momentan Avid SD Dial 7 und Grip Shif Rocket.
Ne Magura Marta SL für Vorderrad liegt schon mal im Schrank, der Rest (LRS und hinten) folgt nächsten Monat.


----------



## htrider (22. Oktober 2004)

Servus
eat this:

eigenbau:  
kinesis 7005 mattschwarz alu, 
magura julie, 
manitou black, 
Sram X.9 komplett, 
Umwerfer XT, 
Deore Kurbel, 
Ritchey-Parts, 
Selle-Sattel,


----------



## Racer25 (23. Mai 2005)

Schaltzüge:	Nokon Zugsystem schwarz
Schaltwerk: 	Sram X.0   
Umwerfer:	Shimano M-760 XT  
Shifter: 	             Sram X.0 Grip Shift
Kassette:             Shimano M-760 XT 11-32   
Kette: 	             Shimano HG-93  
Kurbel: 	             FSA Pro Carbon 175mm ISIS 44-32-22  
Innenl:                 FSA Pro Titan BSA 68/113mm ISIS
Reifen:	             Schwalbe Racing Ralph UST 26 x 2,25 / 2 Stück
Pedale:	             Crank Brothers Egg Beater SL MTB
Rahmen:	             Bergwerk Mercury SL anthrazith/silber Gr. M (47cm)  
Sattelst:	             Race Face Next Carbon 27,2/400mm    
Lenker:	             Race Face Next Carbon 31,8/585mm  
Vorbau:	             Race Face Deus XC 31,8/100mm 5° schwarz  
Sattel:	             Selle Italia SLR XP
Steuersatz:	Acros AH-02 schwarz
Federgabel:	Fox F80 RL 80mm silber Disc only  
Bremsen:	             Avid Juicy seven Disc Brake IS2000 185/185mm  
Laufräder:	Mavic Crossmax XL 24/24 Loch Disc IS2000 UST schwarz


----------



## kantiran (23. Mai 2005)

Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Shifter: LX Gold
Kassette: XT 11-34
Kette: Shimano LX
Kurbel: Hone
Innenl: integriert
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred Light 26x2.0
Pedale: Shimano 520
Rahmen: Marathon Team FSP 22 Zoll
Sattelst: Ritchey
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer
Vorbau: Radius
Sattel: Selle Italia ElDiablo Leder
Steuersatz: Zzyxx
Federgabel: Manitou Black Super Air 100 Disc only
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5 Disc Brake PM 185/185mm
Laufräder: Mavic F219, Naben XT Disc 6-Loch, Speichen DT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Garfieldzzz (25. Mai 2005)

hab meins zwar noch nicht weils gerade zusammengeschraubt wird aber:

Rahmen: Santa Cruz Bullit
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel: Marzocchi 66rc
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax 04
Bremsen: Hayes Hfx 9 
Schaltung: Sram x.7/Deore
Kurbeln: Truvativ Hussefeld
Lager: Truvativ ISIS Gigapipe
Pedale: DMR V8
Sattel: DMR Dirtjump
Stütze BBB
Vorbau: Woodman Rockster S
Lenker:Woodman Wide´n Wild SP 10
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Griffe: Lizard Skins (bald)


----------



## DH-Ralli (25. Mai 2005)

Rahmen: Grossman 235A
Gabel: Marzochi Shiver DC
Bremsen: Gustav M
Schaltung: Rohloff
Reifen: Tioga White Tiger od. Maxxis Minion 2,5" 60a
Felgen: Marvic DH
Sattel: Tioga


----------



## kuka.berlin (25. Mai 2005)

Rahmen: Poison Taxin 2002                         
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike Team (poplog adjust)
Bremsen: Grimeca System 12 (VR:200/HR:180)
VR:Marzocchi qr 20/Mavic XM321/dt 2-1.8-2
HR: Deore/wie VR
Reifen: Fat Albert
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Schaltwerk: XT 2003
Kurbel: XT 2004
Umwerfer:XT 2003
STI: LX 2003
Kaseete: XT 2003
Kette: Dura Ace
Sattel: Flite Geniue Gel
Steuersatz: FSA DH Pro


----------



## biker1967 (25. Mai 2005)

Rahmen:      Kinesis 19 Zoll Alu gebürstet
Gabel:         Alu starr mit Disk-Sockel
Steuersatz:  FSA Orbit X silber
Schaltwerk:  Deore
Umwerfer:    Deore XT
Schalthebel: Deore LX
Laufräder:    Mavic CXP 33 schwarz
Magura Comp/Pro Naben
Schwalbe Marathon plus 32-622
Sattel:         Selle Royal Gel
Lenker:        Modolo Adrenalina silber
Bremsen:     Shimano Deore 555
Griffe:         Magura Kork

Ein Fitness-Bike in einem MTB-Rahmen


----------



## Radax (26. Mai 2005)

Meins:

Rahmen:       Specialized Epic 2003
Dämpfer:       Fox Brain
Gabel:          Duke XC
Steuersatz:   Specialized
Vorbau:        Oxygen Scorpo
Lenker:         Oxygen Driver
Barends:       Tune
Griffe:           Moosgummi
Bremse:         Magura Marta
Schalthebel:   LX
Schaltwerk:    XT
Umwerfer:      LX
Kurbel:           XT
Kettenblätter: XT
Innenlager:     XT
Pedale:          Egg Beater
Felgen:          DT XR 4.1 d
Speichen:       DT Revulution
Naben:          DT Hügi 240
Kassette:       XT
Kette:           Connex 904
VR-Reifen:      Big Jim
HR-Reifen:      Roll X
Schläuche:     Maxxis Leightweight
Sattel:           Flite TT
Sattelstütze:  Specialized
Gewicht:        11.98 kg


----------



## locationmaster (27. Mai 2005)

Garfieldzzz schrieb:
			
		

> hab meins zwar noch nicht weils gerade zusammengeschraubt wird aber:
> [...]



selbst aufgebaute bikes !


----------



## derüberlegte (30. Mai 2005)

Typ: Hardtail
Marke: Rotor
Ausführung: Arsen 21" 9005er matt Wunschpulverung

Innenlager: Shimano xt
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig Dh pro
Reifen:       Conti Sport Contact 1.6
Schläuche:  Schrader Schwalbe
LRS:           DT Onyx Naben/Dt comp Speichen/Mavic ex721 Felgen
Gabel:        Marzocchi my comp 85mm 2004
Vorbau:      Ritchey comp 120mm
Lenker:       Ritchey comp flat
Sattelstütze: Amoeba Borla 31,6mm/ 400mm
Sattel:        Fizik Nisene
Griffe:         Ritchey TGV
Tacho:       Sigma Bc 1200
Pedale:       DMR V8
Kurbel:        Shimano Deore 2005
Schalthebel: Sram X.7 8fach
Bremshebel:  Shimano Deore
Bremsen:     Shimano Deore
Schaltwerk:  Sram X.7
Umwerfer:    Shimano lx
Kette:         Shimano lx
Kassette:    Shimano lx 11-28
Schnellspanner: gesichert
Bremskabel/Schaltzugset: clim 8/ durchgängig verlegt

Zeugs: Shimano Montagepaste/ Finishline Teflon Fett/Brunox/ Loctite 243


----------



## balrog (31. Mai 2005)

so, dann mal meins:

Rahmen: Santa Cruz Heckler 2005 Size M schwarz anodisiert
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 200mm/57mm
Gabel: Fox Vanilla RLC 130mm
Bremsen: Formula Extreme DH vorne 205mm/hinten 185mm
Kurbeleinheit+Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Schaltung+Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Crank Brothers Mallet C (jetzt aktuell: Tioga SF-MX Pro)
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite Setback
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4 70mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Carbon Rizer
Griffe: ODI Intense
Sattel: Titec Ithys Patron
Laufräder: Mavic XM321+Shimano XT-Naben+DT-Swiss-Speichen
Reifen: Nokian NBX 2.3"

Gewicht: um die 14,3 kg 






größer und schärfer (das dunklere pic is' in der großen darstellung besser!) in meiner galerie! freue mich über jede positive bewertung  

cu, balrog


----------



## Deleted 32520 (4. Juni 2005)

leer


----------



## bastelfreak (4. Juni 2005)

so da kommt mein fertiges ddu cheap trick







weitere bilde in meiner galerie und ich freue mich über jede bewertung
und hier noch ein daten:


Rahmen: DDU Cheap Trick
Gabel:Rock Shox Pike
LRS: Saint Naben und Mavic 321
Kurbel: Hone
Schaltwerk: Saint
Umwerfer: LX (2003 und funzt prima)
Shifter: LX
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller
Lenker: Scud
Vorbau: Scud
Sttel CMP DH
Kette: Sram PC 970
Kassette: Sram PG 970


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (4. Juni 2005)

Rahmen: Kinesis 19" ----------------------- Austausch gegen Hot Chili wohl im Winter
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Platinum 80mm SPV
Steuersatz: Integriert --------------------- Wohl bald WCS
Naben: DT Swiss Hügi 240 rot
Speichen: DT Swiss Comp
Felgen: DT Swiss XR 4.1
Schläuche: Schwalbe XX light
Reifen: IRC Mythos II
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Promax ---------------------------- bald Extralite
Griffe: Ritchey WCS True Grips
Sattelstütze: Tune Starkes Stück
Sattel: Selle Italia XC Gel Flow mit Kevler
Bremsen: Shimano XTR V-Brake
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR
Bremszüge: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR Rapid Fire
Schaltzüge: Shimano XTR
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 8fach
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kurbel: Shimano LX
Innenlager: Shimano LX
Pedale: Shimano XT
Ritzel: Shimano XTR
Kette: Shimano XTR

Computer: HAC 4 + Trittfrequenz


----------



## locationmaster (5. Juni 2005)

tim m schrieb:
			
		

> ich hab mein bike auch alleine aufgebaut
> hab aber auch kein bock so viel zu schreiben!




danke fuer deinen beitrag.


----------



## hinzo (23. Juni 2005)

So, möchte nun auch mein Bike zum besten geben: 

Rahmen: Votec Tox schwarz matt
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Comp 105 schwarz
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS schwarz
Lenker: Race Face schwarz
Griffe: Ritchey TGV
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Bremsen: Ritchey Logic Pro schwarz matt
Bremshebel: SRAM 9.0 SL weiss
Felgen: DT Swiss x4.1 schwarz
Naben: Shimano Deore XT schwarz
Speichen: DT Swiss Competition schwarz
Schnellspanner DT Swiss schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred
Schläuche: Schwalbe Extra XX Light
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore LX
Umwerfer:  Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk:  Shimano Deore XT
Ritzel&Kette: Shimano XT
Sattelstütze: Easton EA50 schwarz
Sattel: Extralite Puppe
Sattelklemme: Salsa Lip Lock
Pedale: Shimano PD-M324
Kurbel: FSA Afterburner schwarz
Innenlager: Truvativ Gigapipe Team SL


.....
Knapp über 10 Kilo, ich arbeite aber an der Schallmauer.


----------



## biker1967 (23. Juni 2005)

Hab noch ein weiteres Bike:

Rahmen: Cromo 19 Zoll grausilber
Gabel: Cromo schwarz
Steuersatz: Ritchey Skuzzi Logic
Innenlager: XT 113 4-kant
Kurbel: Deore silber 22-32-44
Pedale: PD-M 324
Schaltwerk: deore schwarz
Umwerfer: Deore
STI: XTR 952
Bremsen: XTR 952 V-Brake
Naben: XT Parallax vorn; XTR Parallax hinten
Felgen: 517 Ceramik
Speichen: 2mm silber
Reifen: vorn Schwalbe Fat Albert;Hinten Schwalbe Big Jim
Sattel: Selle Bassano
Lenker: Allu silber gerade
Barend: Onza gewinkelt

Gewicht noch nicht ermittelt


----------



## h_hoffmann (6. Juli 2005)

Von mir ein Beitrag zum Thema "billig(st)er neuer Singlespeed-Dirter":

Rahmen:           Poison Taxin 35cm weiß
Gabel:              Suntour Duro D 130mm komplett schwarz
Steuersatz:       FSA Pig DH Pro
Kurbel:             Nope Mike Crankson 38 Z.
Innenlager:       Nope Bottom Spinna
'Kassette':        Da Bomb 9 to 1 Single Speed Kit 16 Z.
Kette:             Shimano HG93
Kettenspanner: NC-17 Stinger (ISCG)
Naben:            Deore Disc
Felgen:            26" Excalibur DH in rot
Speichen:        2.0 mm DT
Bereifung:        Continental Diesel 2.5 Draht 
Sattelstütze:    Fireeye CroMo mit BBB Sattelklemme
Sattel:            Castor Dirt Jump in Camouflage-Optik
Bremsen:         Magura Julie 2004
Lenker/Vorbau: Amoeba Borla
Pedale:           Chaka Comp

Hat etwa 750,- gekostet...
Bilder folgen, bin grad am zusammenschrauben.


----------



## Deusmagnus (6. Juli 2005)

Hab zwei: (gehabt)

Giant VT 1 mit Manitou Swinger 3-Way-Dämpfer
Manitou Minute 2:00 Gabel
XT-2004-Kurbel
XT-2004 Schaltwerk
XTR-Umwerfer
Hone DualControlHebel
Saint Scheibenbremsen mit 203er Scheiben
Mavic 223 Felgen mit Stout Nabe vorn XT Hinten
Little Albert Reifen
HG93 Kette
Specialized Lenker
Answer Vorbau
Race Face Prodigy Sattelstütze
Selle Italia ProLink Sattel
Crank Brothers Candy SL

fährt sich einfach geil und würd ich nie wieder hergeben

Hab dann noch ein:

Specialized Epic S-Works Schwarz 2003
RS Reba Team Gabel Gelb mit Pop-Loc
Komplett XTR 2004
Mavic Crosslink Laufräder
Ritchey Zed Race Reifen
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze
Selle Italia Trans Flow Sattel
Ritchey WCS Vorbau und Lenker
Crank Brothers Egg Beater

War mein Racebike wurde mir aber leider gestern Nacht aus dem Keller gestohlen.


----------



## The Passenger (6. Juli 2005)

Neu aufgebaut! Mein 02er Chico:
Die Daten:
Rahmen: Hot Chili Chico '02 
Gabel: Mx Comp 02' Coil + Air (meist ausgebaut) + R/C
Steuersatz: Cartridge System
Laufräder: HR: Mavic ex721cd + DT Champ + Alu Nippel + LX Clutchcore '02 (starr); VR: Mavic xm221 + DT Niro + Alu Nippel + LX Clutchcore '04
Bremsen: Magura Hs33 + je 2 Booster + Koolstop Beläge (meist Standard wg. Verschleiss)
Kurbel: Shimano Deore Hollowtech I '03  32T
Kassette: Shimano Deore LX
Kette: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT mit Schutz
Reifen: Maxxis Holyroller 26x2.4" @ HR: 4,5 Bar; VR: 3,5 Bar
Pedalen: Wellgo B-18 mit extra-langen Pins + Ti- Achse
Vorbau: Brave Monster 3,5 cm
Lenker: Ritchy Rizer Pro
Griffe: Twenty Lamelle Griffe
Sattelstange: Truvativ XR Double Clamp 30,6
Sattel: Twenty Ditch Seat
Schläuche: Schwalbe Light
Was hab ich vergessen? Ich hoffe nichts. Bilder:













 (Schon mit Wingbar)

Gewicht: Unglaubliche 12,6 KG.


----------



## |tV|Azrael (13. Juli 2005)

Mein Selbstaufbau taucht hier im Forum öfter mal auf, eine Teile-Liste fehlte aber bisher meines Wissens.

Also los:

*Rahmen:* Cust-Tec Superlight in 22'' in anthrazit metalltic matt
*Gabel:* German Answer Kilo mit Stahlfederdämpfer
*Steuersatz:* FSA Orbit XL-II
*Vorbau:* Syntace F99, 120 mm
*Lenker:* Syntace Duraflite Aluminium ungekürzt
*Griffe:* Ritchey TGV
*Bremsen:* Magura HS33 2004
*Schalthebel:* SRAM X.0 Shifter
*Tacho:* Sigma BC1200
*Glöckchen:* Billy Nachbau, silber
*Sattelstütze:* Tune Starkes Stück 420 in 31,4 mm, schwarz
*Sattel:* Selle Italia Flite
*Sattelklemme:* So ein Massenteil von Cust-Tec mit Innensechskant
*Naben:* DT-Swiss 240s Centerlock (falls ich mal auf Disk umrüsten will)
*Speichen:* DT-Swiss Competition (2.0-1.8-2.0) schwarz
*Nippel (  ):* DT-Swiss Alu-Nippel schwarz
*Schläuche:* Continental Standard Butyl
*Mäntel:* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1''
*Schaltwerk:* SRAM X.0 long cage
*Kassette:* Shimano Deore XT
*Kette:* Shimano Deore XT
*Kurbel/Innenlager:* FSA V-Drive Mega Exo
*Pedale* Shimano Haken-Riemchen Pedale (wird wohl bald gegen Klickies getauscht)
*Umwerfer:* Shimano Deore XT
*Schaltzüge:* Gore RideOn

Und hier noch ein paar PinUps zum Anklicken:



 


 


 

Der Style-Polizei genüge tuend ist der Vorbau inzwischen umgedreht und die Hörnchen korrekt eingestellt (siehe irgend ein anderer Zeigt-mal-her-was-ihr-so-fahrt-Thread). Wegen der Aufkleber an der Gabel ringe ich noch mit mir . . .

Gruss,
Azrael


----------



## Priest0r (13. Juli 2005)

Rahmen Nox Fly 24
Gabel Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 2 '03   (auf dem bild noch ne Z3 light oder so)
Laufräder
hinten 14mm nox auf Trailpimp DHR
vorn 20/9mm Veltec auf single track
Maxxis Holy Roller 24x1,85"
Stütze Odysse Impact oder so
Sattel Twenty Ditch Seat
Vorbau Atomlab irgendwas 42mm
Lenker DMR Wingbar
Griffe Twenty
Kurbeln WeThePeople
Kettenblatt ebenso
Pedale Specialized
Bremse Gustav M mit Custom Made 1 finger hebel 
Kette leider son fettes Mofa teil, aber hab sie und werd sie behalten bis sie kaputt geht, auch wenn sie schwer is


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waxweazle (14. Juli 2005)

Rahmen: Giant Boulder 
Felgen: Mavic X221 schwarz
Speichen: DT Competion schwarz
Naben: XT schwarz 
Reifen: Conti Vertical
Bremsen: XT V-Brakes 
Lenker/Vorbau: NOX
Federgabel: RS Pilot SL
Pedale: Shimano PD-M520
Kurbel und Innenlager: LX 
Umwerfer: XT 
Kette: HG-93 
Kassette: XT 
Schaltwerk: XT 
Sattel: Selle Italia Trimatic III grün
Bremsgriffe: LX
Lenkergriffe: Oury MTB gelb






is noch das alte Bild aus dem letzen Sommer, aber passt scho


----------



## backgammon (14. August 2005)

Rahmen: Parkpre Pro Elite Titan
Felgen:Hügi XR 4.1
Speichen: DT Competion schwarz
Naben: Onyx
Reifen: Conti Vapor
Bremsen: Sram 9.0
Lenker/Vorbau/Sattelstütze/Barends: Ritchey WCS
Federgabel: RockShox SID XC 100mm
Pedale: Time Atac
Kurbel und Innenlager:Race Face Prodigy XC
Umwerfer: Sram 9.0
Kette: Sram 
Kassette: XT 
Schaltwerk: Sram X.0
Sattel: Fizik Pave
Bremsgriffe: Avid SD7

Im winter möchte ich ein paar teile pimpen.(federgabel,pedale,sattel)





 [/IMG]


----------



## Kayn (14. August 2005)

Rahmen:        Azonic Evolution II 16,5" (2004) / Farbe: Reinweiß: RAL 9010
Gabel:        Answer Manitou Stance Flow (2005)
Steuersatz:        FSA Pig DH Pro
Vorbau:         Amoeba (SCUD/X-DST02)
Lenker:         Amoeba (BORLA/HB-D330)
Griffe:         CMP Race
Grip-Stopper:     Amoeba Grip-Stopper (JX-T3)
Kralle:         Amoeba Head-Retention (JY-T1)

Sattel:        Merida CC
Sattelstütze:    Truvativ Double Clamp (30mm/schwarz)
Sattelklemme:    Point (schwarz)

Antrieb:         Multispeed
Übersetzung:     -
Innenlager:        Truvativ
Kurbel:        CMP Dual (42Z)
Pedale:        DK BMX Plattform
Kettenführung:    Truvativ Box Guide
Umwerfer:        -
Kette:         Sram PC 990
Kettenblatt:     42 Zähne
Schaltwerk:        Shimano Deore (silber)
Schalthebel:    Shimano 6 Fach
Kassete:        -

Bremse Vorne:    Magura Louise 2004 (160mm)
Bremse Hinten:    Magura Louise 2004 (160mm)

Laufrad Vorne:    
Nabe:            Marzocchi Steckachse Disc-Nabe
Felge:        Sun Double Track "26
Speichen:        DT-Swiss Champion 2.0mm
Reifen:        Continental Diesel (Draht) 26"x2.50

Laufrad Hinten:
Nabe:            Schimano Deore Disc-Nabe (525)
Felge:        Sun Double Track "26
Speichen:        DT-Swiss Champion 2.0mm
Reifen:        Maxxis High Roller DH 40a (Draht) 26"x2.30


----------



## fannat (14. August 2005)

bastelfreak schrieb:
			
		

> so da kommt mein fertiges ddu cheap trick
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wie ist das gewicht fon  dem ding ?


----------



## Levty (15. August 2005)

backgammon schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen: Parkpre Pro Elite Titan
> Felgen:Hügi XR 4.1
> Speichen: DT Competion schwarz
> Naben: Onyx
> ...




wenn du deine gabel pimpen willst, dann sag mal was deine gebrauchte kosten sollte, ich bräuchte nämlich eine neue  


gruss, killuah1


----------



## decolocsta (15. August 2005)

Rahmen: Proceed Flapjack FST
Felgen: Vualta Downhill
Naben: Veltec Downhill
Reifen: Big Betty vr. Goey Glooey hr. ORC
Bremsen: Hayes Nine 05
Lenker: NC17 Freeride Pro
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus 50mm
Federgabel: Z150 Fr 04
Pedale: NG Alien Rot
Kurbel und Innenlager: XT Hollowtech 2
Kette: HG-93
Kassette: XTR 8-fach
Schaltwerk: XT
Sattel: Tioga Multicontrol XL
Lenkergriffe: Billig Schaumstoff aber die besten!!!

Rahmen: Ghost Dual Pro
Felgen: Double Track 24"
Naben: Deore
Reifen: Holly Roller 2.4
Bremsen: Hinten Avid Juicy 5
Lenker/Vorbau: Castor
Federgabel: Manitou Black 120mm
Pedale: Da Bomb Da Claw
Kurbel: Luftalarm 39tz
Innenlager:Truvativ Gigapipe
Kette: KHE BMX
Kassette: Singlespeedkit Da Bomb
Schaltwerk: -
Sattel: Fizik Atlas
Lenkergriffe: Billig Schaumstoff


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ewoq (15. August 2005)

Alutech DDU Cheap Trick 16"
Alutech X-Long
Marzocchi Z1 FR ETA QR20 04
DT Onyx Disc (VR 20mm) - Sun Singletrack - DT Competition - DT Prolock
Maxxis Highroller 2.35 1-Ply
Schwalbe 08/15 Schläuche
Shimano XT FC-M760
FSA DH 38T
MRP System 3
Tioga SF-MX
Hope Mono M4 200mm / 180mm
Sram X.9 Shifter
Sram X.9 Schaltwerk
Sram PG 990
Sram PC 89R
Nokon Konkavex
Easton Vice 50mm
Syntace Vector DH 12°
Oury Lock-On
Selle Italia Flite Titanium
Alutech Stütze & Klemme


----------



## kantiran (15. August 2005)

Rahmen Curtis Element schwarz gepulvert, Alu 7005
LRS aktuell: ZAC19, Speichen DT Swiss, Nabe LX
LRS bestellt: Felgen DT Swiss XR 4.1 Ceramic 32 Loch, Speichen DT Swiss Comp schwarz, Naben XT schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred 2,25
Bremsen: XT V-Brakes
Schalt-/Bremseinheiten: XT
Lenker: Syntace Duralite
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit semi-int.
Vorbau: Radius
Federgabel: Axon
Pedale: Shimano 520
Kurbel und Innenlager: Hone Hollowtech 2
Kette: HG-93
Kassette: Ultegra 12-28/ 9fach
Schaltwerk: XT 960
Umwerfer: XT 960
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR Gel Flow
Sattelstütze: Azonic
Klemme (bestellt): Tune
Lenkergriffe: BOC
Flaschenhalter: Tacx


----------



## kuka.berlin (15. August 2005)

Rahmen: Poison Taxin 2002 17" schwarz-matt
LRS:   Mavic XM 321, Marzocchi/Deore, DT Comp
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Bremsen: Grimeca System 12 200/180
Schaltwerk,Umferfer,Kurbel: XT 2003/2004 
Schalthebel, Kassette: LX 2003
Kette : Dura-Ace
Lenker: Ritchey Riser
Steuersatz: FSA DH Pro
Federgabel: RS Pike Team poplog
Pedale: HTI M99 (magesium 340g)
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Guinue Gel


----------



## customracer (15. August 2005)

mein Bike ist zwar schon mehrfach abgelichtet, aber hier mal mit Teileliste.

Rahmen: GT Zaskar Team 2005
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke XC
Steuersatz: FSA Integrated
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Rizer
Griffe: Ritchey True Grips WCS
Schalthebel: XTR 952
Bremsen: Magura Julie, Hebel gelocht und Schwarz gepulvert, Aluschrauben 
Stütze: Carbon
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Sattelklemme: GT
Kurbel: XTR 960
Kette: XTR
Umwerfer: XTR 952
Schaltwerk: XTR 952
Züge: XTR
Kassette: XT 760
Laufräder: Magura PRO
Reifen: Schwalbe RR 2.1


----------



## KoR3 (25. August 2005)

ja, was hab ich denn so?

DaBomb sputnik
sun double track mit deore und 2.5 conti dieseln
truvativ hussefelt 
easton ea30
magura julie
imperial irgendwas
darector steuersatz
kore pedalen
woodman vorbau
king dingeling griffe
den geilen gel sattel für 7,50 von plus
suntour xc 90 pro ns mit 130mm

jo, das wars schon.

hoffentlich kommt bald ne neue gabel ran
warscheinlich shiver sc oder stance flow


----------



## Master | Torben (26. August 2005)

Na  dann bring ich ma nen Nachtrag - da neues Bike
1. das von meiner Süßen, von mir gebastelt: 600 Euro Aufbaupreis

Rahmen: 2Danger Fully
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Deluxe Adjust
Gabel: Rock Shox Psylo XC
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig
Vorbau: Amoeba Borla
Lenker: Amoeba Borla
Griffe: Amoeba Borla
Schalthebel: LX
Bremsen: Hayes HFX MAG XC 
Stütze: Ritchey
Sattel: Selle Italia Frechia
Sattelklemme: BBB
Kurbel: Race Face Ride XC
Kette: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk: XT
Züge: Jagwire
Kassette: SRam 9.0
Felgen: Sun Singletrack
Naben: XT Disc 
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Jim 2.25

(etwas älteres Bild)





2. mein Radl, von mir gebastelt: 1200 Euro Aufbaupreis

Rahmen: ACT Firestarter
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Pro Deluxe
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike Race
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
Vorbau: Truvativ XR
Lenker: Truvativ XR
Griffe: Castor LockOn
Schalthebel: XT
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 
Stütze: Iridium
Sattel: Selle Italia Oktavia Genuine
Sattelklemme: BBB
Kurbel: XT
Kette: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk: XT
Züge: Jagwire
Kassette: XT
Felgen: Sun Singletrack
Naben: Grimecca QR20/XT Disc 
Reifen: Maxxis Larssen TT 2.35

(Bild nicht ganz aktuell)


----------



## dr.svenson (26. August 2005)

Na, da häng ich mich doch mal hinten ran:

Ghost XM 7500 Rahmen
XT-Nabe/Mavic 321 Felgen/DT Speichen/Fat Albert 2.35
Fox Talas RL
SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk / SRAM X-Gen Umwerfer / SRAM Trigger
Titec El Norte Vorbau & Lenker
No Name Sattelstütze mit Specialized BG Sattel
Ein selbst gebautes Mini-Schutzblech für den Dämpfer
SRAM Kette und Ritzel
Truvativ Stylo Kurbel
Truvativ Giga X Pipe Innenlager
Cane Creek Steuersatz
Magura Louise FR Bremsen (180/160)
Blaue Griffe, eine schwarze Klingel und ein VDO MC 1.0+

der SID-Dämpfer, der zum Rahmen gehörte fliegt bei Gelegenheit raus. Favorit für den Ersatz ist ein Fox RP3


----------



## BiMa (31. August 2005)

Hallo,

1. Rad
Rahmen: NO SAINT Urian II
Gabel: Judy Race
Laufräder: Ritchey pro
Lenker: Maxx System
Hörnchen X-TASY
Steuersatz: FSA OEM, Industrielager
Sattel: Velo Plush
Stütze: Ritchey
Schaltwerk SRAM 9.0
Umwerfer: SRAM 9.0
Schalthebel: SRAM 9.0 HP 8 Fach micro
Reifen: Michelin XCR AT
Kurbel: Stronglight Century mit TA Blättern 20-30-42
Kette: KMC X8
Innenlager: WCW
Kasette. SRAM 8-fach 11-32
Pedale: Wellgo M 9
Bremse: SRAM 9.0
Hebel: SRAM 9.0 SL
Beläge: Swisstop

2. Rad
Rahmen: RED-X
Gabel: Suntour ULR
Laufräder: Ritchey pro
Lenker: Maxx System
Hörnchen Maxx
Steuersatz: Ritchey Fuzzy Logic
Sattel: Velo Plush
Stütze: Ritchey
Schaltwerk SRAM Plasma
Umwerfer: SRAM Quarz
Schalthebel: SRAM Attac HP 8 Fach micro
Reifen: Michelin XLs, Front S, grün
Kurbel: White Industries mit Sugino Blättern 22-32-42
Kette: KMC X8
Innenlager: WCW
Kasette. Suntour 8-Fach, 12-32
Pedale: Wellgo M 9
Bremse: Ritchey
Hebel: SRAM 9.0
Beläge: BBB

Gruß

BiMa


----------



## biker1967 (1. September 2005)

So, dann will ich auf mal meinen Senf dazugeben  

1.Hardtail Schwarz Alu (Gemütlichkeits-Dampfer)

Rahmen:      Alu 20 Zoll
Gabel:         Rock Shox Judy XC schwarz
Steuersatz:  Ritchey schwarz 
Schalthebel: Deore LX
Schaltwerk:  XTR 952
Umwerfer:    LX 34,9
Bremsen:      HS 33 schwarz
Kurbeln        Deore LX 571 22/32/44
Innenlager    XT 113 Oktalink
Kassette      XT 11-34
Felgen Mavic 517 schwarz 36Loch
Naben          Deore LX 8fach schwarz
Reifen          Big Apple 26x2,35
Sattel          Selle Royal Gel
Stütze         Ritchey schwarz
Lenker         Modolo Yuma schwarz
Vorbau         100mm schwarz 30 Grad
Tacho          BC 800 RDS

2. Hardtail silbergrau

Rahmen        Stahl 19 Zoll (Auslaufmodell v. Rose)
Gabel           Stahl schwarz war bei Rahmen dabei
Steuersatz    Ritchey Skuzzi Logic
Schalt-u.
Bremshebel   XTR 952 
Schaltwerk   XTR 950
Bremsen       XTR 952
Kurbel          Deore silber 22/32/44
Innenlager    XT 4kant
Zahnkranz    XT 11-34
Felgen Mavic 517 Ceramik
Naben          XT/XTR Parallax
Reifen          Fat Albert vorn Big Jim hinten
Sattel          Selle Bassano rot/Blau
Stütze         Point 
Lenker         silber No Name 
Griffe           hauptsach weich
Vorbau         100mm silber 20 Grad
Tacho          Sigma

3. Hardtail  Fitness-Bike Schwarz

Rahmen        Drösiger 19 Zoll
Gabel           RS Pilot SL 2004 schwarz
Steuersatz    Ritchey Semi-Integriert
Schalthebel   Deore LX
Schaltwerk    XTR 952
Bremsen       Julie 2005
Kurbel          XT 752 26/36/48
Innenlager    XT 113 Oktalink
LRS 1:          Mavic CXP33 schwarz
Magura Pro/Comp
Schwalbe Marathon Plus 32-622
                  Kassette Ultegra 12-27

LRS 2:         Magura Comp Komplett-Räder
Schwalbe Albert
                  Kassette 11-32

Sattel          Selle Royal Trecking Gel
Stütze          FSA schwarz
Lenker          Ritchey schwarz
Vorbau         X-Tasy Swell 100mm schwarz
Griffe Magura Kork
Barend         Ritchey WCS
Tacho          BC1200 RDS

Wie ihr sicher bemerkt habt,ist keine Kette aufgelistet.Keine Sorge is überall eine drauf. LX/XT 9fach. fahr nich ohne


----------



## Easy (2. September 2005)

So,

mein neues Rad ist nun auch fertig und hat seine erste Fahrprobe hinter sich

Fully F.A.T. Scandium Eingelenker 120 mm FW
Manitou Minute 1, 130mm
Rock Shox Bar (wird bald ausgetauscht) 
Deore LX/XT, Sram Attac, 
Lrs XT/Mavic x517/DT Comp, IRC Serac XC
Avid SD 5 Bremsen
Anbauteile und Kurbelsatz Bontrager
Ritchey Steuersatz + Innenlager 

Bild ist in meiner Bildergalerie

viele Grüße

easy

P.S. ich, weibl. und auch noch blond, habe alles außer Innenlager einsetzen und Steuersatz einpressen selbst aufgebaut - und es fährt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## andrasch (2. September 2005)

Straße: Brügelmann-Rahmen 56 cm, KinesisGabel, Simano 105 in schwarz, DuraAce Endschalthebel, scott-Stütze, Flite slr, Lenker Syntace, Lenkeraufsatz Profile, Continental, robuste Felgen (??? steht "Extreme" drauf)

Wald: San Andreas in L, Rock Schrott pro, MZ MCR auf 100 mm reduziert, Julie 05, Kore-Vorbau und Stütze, RatzeFatze-Rizer, LX/XT-Mischung, WTB, Ignitor-Schlappen

Stadt: Cube Ltd-Rahmen, no-name Vorbau und Lenker, Deore-V-Brakes, Ritchey pro-Stütze, Flite transalp, Big-Apple 2,0, no-name-Alu-Starrgabel, alte LX-Kurbel, Stroglite 36 Zähne, 14er DX-Ritzel, Horst Rings in schwarz, alter einfacher Laufradsatz (Paralax, Zac19)


----------



## LaZe (3. September 2005)

meins:
Rahmen: No Saint Urian 2 18,5"
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy XC beige '98 80mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey schwarz
Schalthebel: Deore XT
Schaltwerk: XT '98
Umwerfer: XT 34,9 '98
Bremsen: XT V-Brakes '98 
Kurbeln: Shimano silber(ka welche genau)
Innenlager: Deore 4-Kant
Kassette: XTR Titan
Felgen: Mavic x221 schwarz
Naben: Deore XT 8fach schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Jimmy Sport 26"x 2.1
Sattel: noname(kommt en selle italia SLR XP druff)
Stütze: Bontrager schwarz
Lenker: Humpert Riserbar 
Vorbau: X-TAS-Y silber 40 Grad
Tacho: Sigma BC 2100
Hörnchen: Smica 54Gramm


----------



## grünerbär14 (3. September 2005)

Meins:
Gabel: Marzocchi 66Rc
Rahmen: Cmp Moto
Steuersatz: Fsa The pig
Schaltwerk: shimano xt 
Bremsen: Gustav m vr 02/hr 04
Kurbeln: Race Face evoule
Innenlager: Race face evoule FR
Felgen: Double track
Naben: VR marzocchi qr20/hr xt
Reifen: diesel von continental
Sattel: noname
Lenker: Truvativ husselfelt 
Vorbau: Truvativ husselfelt


----------



## Spezialistz (3. September 2005)

Rahmen: OnOne The Gimp '05
Gabel: FoxForx Vanilla R '04
Steuersatz: Brave Monster
Kurbel: FSA Nasty Boy
Vorderrad: Atomlab Aircorp 24"
Schlauch v: Schwalbe No.10 24"
Reifen v: Schwalbe Space SBC 24"x2.35
Hinterrrad: Atomlab Aircorp 24"
Schlauch h: Schwalbe No.10 24"
Reifen h: Maxxis Highroller 24"x2.5
Pedale: billig
Lenker: Amoeba Borla
Vorbau: Amoeba Borla
Griffe:   
Spacer: FSA Carbon
Sattelstütze: 10 Jahre alt und passt!
Sattel:WeThePeople Throne Seat
Bremse h: Hope M4 160mm '05


----------



## Anfall (3. September 2005)

Rahmen: Kwadie Stahl, gelb/magenta
Gabel: Noname, Stahl, schwarz
Steuersatz: YST, schwarz
Bremsen: Avid SD3/SD5-Mix 
Kurbeln: Shimano XT 730, 36er Race-Face-Blatt
Innenlager: Noname 4-Kant
Kassette: 15er DX-Ritzel
Felgen: Wüsste ich auch gerne
Naben: Unbekannt und Shimano STX-RC
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Shark 2,1
Sattel: Flite Titanium
Stütze: Shimano XT
Lenker: Race Face Low Rizer
Vorbau: RooX, schwarz

Kostenpunkt: Unter 100 Euro und zusammengeschraubt vom Threadersteller


----------



## votecstoepsl (3. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen, nun will ich auch mal mein günstiges Fully posten!   

Rahmen: POISON Arsen
Dämpfer: Rock Shox BAR
Gabel: MANITOU AXEL
Vorbau: PRO
Lenker: PRO
Schalthebel: X0 Gripshift
Bremsen: MPH III
Sattel: Selle Italia SLK
Kurbel: LX Hollowtech II
Pedale: LOOK 4x4
Kette: SRAM PC 990
Umwerfer: LX
Schaltwerk: X9
Kassette: Sram PG 990
Naben: LX Disc 
Reifen: Conti Vertical

und Bild (noch mit altem Dämpfer & Sattel).....







Gruß, Stefan


----------



## Seiffer (3. September 2005)

So, mein (vorläufig fertiges HT)

Rahmen: Trek 18"
Gabel: Marzocchi Marathon SL 85 - 2004
Steuersatz: Race Face Deus XC - 2004
LRS: Mavic 517 - 2003 mit XT-Nabe und DT-Speiche (alles schwarz)
Bereifung: IRC Mytos XC II Kevlar, 2,1"
Kurbel, Umwerfer, Kette: XT - 2004
Schaltwerk, Shifter: XT 2003
Bremse: Magura HS 33 - 2002
Pedale: Crank Brothers Egg Beater S - 2004
Sattelstütze / Sattel: Race Face Prodigy mit Selle Italia SLR XP - 2004
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger
Barends: Onza 
Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC - 6°, 90mm - 2004
Lenker: Bontrager Flat-Bar 560 mm
Griffe: Trek
Compi: (mittlerweile Ciclo 436m USB)


----------



## MOHTman (4. September 2005)

Hier meine Restekiste für Straße und leichtes Gelände (auf Wegen)...

Rahmen:    Biria Alu...wird mal gegen nen CroMo-Rahmen getauscht
Gabel:       Sanko CroMo
Laufräder:  Alivio-Naben mit DT Champion und Alex Rims 
Kurbel/Innenlager: Truvativ Firex ISIS mit passenden ISIS-Lager von Truvativ 
Kette/Kassette: LX, Deore
Schaltung/Shifter: Deore, XT-Schaltwerk (kommt aber ans Bergamont)
Bremsen: irgend son Shimano Billigzeugs
Reifen: Michelin und Conti Twister (lag halt so rum)
Vorbau: Syntace f139 -> kommt aber ans Bergamont...
Lenker: XLC
Sattel/Stütze: Tattoo 
Pedale:    VP 196






als nächstes wird dann mein Bergamont Viergelenker wieder aufgebaut...ist dann auch komplett selbst aufgebaut


----------



## bighit_fsr (4. September 2005)

na gut, dann will ich mal:

on-one - inbred:






hierher klicken!
Mehr davon in meiner Galerie!
Teile:
on-one Stahlrahmen mit Stahlstarrgabel
planet-x Naben mit ON-ONE Retard Rims
Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze von on-one, das sind ganz normale gelabelte Amoeba-Teile
Steuersatz von FSA
LX-Kurbeln, weil die lagen noch so rum
8" Hayes Scheibenbremsen - die lagen auch noch rum von einem nie durchgeführten DH-Projekt
Sattel ist ein Fizik Nisene, der passt so gut zu meinem Popo
Griffe von RaceFace
Schaltung, Kette und Kassette von SRAM alles in X9-Qualität

soviel zum inbred

dann hab ich noch einen Scott Hi-Octane von anno Dunnemals aufgebaut:






auch hiervon gibts mehr in meiner Galerie!
Rahmen ist eh klar,
Dämpfer Fox Stahlfeder mit Zug- und Druckstufenverstellung und Ausgleichsbehälter
8" Hayes-Bremsen
LX Shifter
XT-Kurbelsatz und Kettenblätter und Ritzel und Kette
Laufradsatz von Whizz-Wheels auf Hügi FR und Mavic-Felgen
Schwalbe Reifen Big Jim und King Jim oder so
Gabel Marzocchi Z150
Tioga Vorbau und Lenker
Tailleffer Steuersatz
Shimano Pedale
Wieder der Fizik Nisene der so gut zum Popo passt auf einer günstigen Ritchey Krücke

Ich hoffe die beiden gefallen, wenn gewünscht kann ich noch die beiden Räder meiner Frau und Schwägerin einstellen. Beide Räder sind auch selbst aufgebaut, das eine vor 2000, das andere dieses Frühjahr.
können aber auch so in meiner Galerie betrachtet werden.

greets, der hannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## praTTler (4. September 2005)

*Tourer:*
Rahmen: Specialized Stumjumper HT
Gabel: RS Reba SL U-Turn (85-115mm, Luft)

Steuersatz: CaneCrek (billiges steno teil)
Vorbau: Syncros (100mm, 0°)
Lenker: Eastoan 30er (rel. flach und einwenig geschwungen)
Griffe: Specialized

Sattelstütze: Thomson
Sattel: WTB mit Titanstreben

Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano Hollowtech (baugleich LX) / XT-Octalink
Pedale: Coda clickies
Kette: HG 73
Kassette: XT
Schaltwerk: XTR ('02) (schaltet in die "richtige" Richtung)
Umwerfer: XTR ('02) 
Shifter: XTR ('02)
(die XTR-Teile sind alle von '02 da ich mit dem inverse nicht klar komme und das design mir wesentlicher besser gefällt)

Bremsen: Hayes HFX 9 Carbon (silber mit Carbonhebeln) 160mm v.+h.

Laufräder: Mavic Crossland
Schläuche: Conti
Reifen: Specialized RollX 2.1

*Spaßrad* 
Rahmen: Cannondale Jekyll (mit Fox Float L Dämpfer)
Gabel: RS Pike SL U-Turn (95-145mm, Stahlfeder)

Steuersatz: Ricthey Logik
Vorbau: Syncros Cattlehead (80mm, 15°)
Lenker: Azonic WorldForce Riser 2,5
Griffe: Odi

Sattelstütze: Coda
Sattel: Kona - Dirtjump

Kurbel/Innenlager: Truvativ Luftalarm 36z / Truvativ GigaPipe BMX
Pedale: NC17 Mag (rechts) SunRingle ZuZu (links)
Kette: KMC Singel Speed
Kassette: 16z DX-Ritzel
Kettenspanner: Rohloff

Bremsen: Hayes HFX Mag vo. 200mm, hi. 160mm

HR - Nabe/Felge: Cannondale FireX SingleSpeed-Kassettennabe / Mavic 219
VR - Nabe/Felge: Veltec Steckachse / irgendwas billiges
Schläuche: Conti
Reifen: Maxxis HolyRoller XC 2.35

*BMX* 
Specialized Fuse III '05 mit unwesentlichen änderungen


----------



## BeRadfAZ (4. September 2005)

ich will auch angeben und das mit einem 28-er.

Rahmen : Bergwerk Faunus TT 28
Bremsen : Magura HS 33 Evo 2  v/h 
komplette LX Ausstattung
Gabel : Marzocchi TXC ECC
Dämpfer : DNM Burner RLC
Beleuchtung (jawohl) : B+M Lumotech v/h, Nexus Nabendynamo
Sattel : Selle Italia SLC
Reifen : Schwalbe Marathon ATB

bitte keinen Neid, das ist ein primitiver Charakterzug
frank


----------



## votecstoepsl (4. September 2005)

Hier jetzt mit SLK und Luftdämpfer


----------



## treetzyman (5. September 2005)

Hier ist mein 95er Hardtail Neuaufbau:






Rahmen: 95er Rose-Hardtail, 2005 Matt-Schwarz gepulvert
Gabel: 95er MAG 21, 2005 poliert und Klar gepulvert
Bremsen: 96er XT V-Brake
Bremshebel: 96er XT
Umwerfer: 95er XT
Schaltwerk: 2003er XT
Schalthebel: SRAM Attack 3-9-fach
Züge: Jagwire
Kurbel: 95er XT Kurbel mit 22er,32er XT- und 46er Specialites-Blatt
Lager: 95er XT
Kassette: 11-23 Ultegra 9-fach
Lenker: Humpert Downhill
Vorbau: 3TTT
Steuersatz: Tecora E
Felgen: Araya TM-810F
Naben: XT Paralax
Reifen: IRC MythosII
Sattel: Selle Italia


----------



## Easy (5. September 2005)

treetzyman schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist mein 95er Hardtail Neuaufbau:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ein sehr schönes Retro-Bike, da ist das neue XT-Schaltwerk leider etwas Stilbruch. Tipp: bei ebay nach einem 95er XT oder XTR suchen


----------



## treetzyman (5. September 2005)

@ Easy


Danke für die Blumen   

wollte das Bike auch zuerst komplett mit zeitgemäßen ( 95er 96er ) Teilen aufbauen.
Habe aber leider kein brauchbares 95er XT zu nem vernünftigen Preis bekommen ( auch nicht beim E )
mein altes hat leider auch nicht mehr sauber geschaltet.
Da das Bike aber benutzt werden soll ( für den Weg zur Arbeit ) mußte jetzt halt erst mal ein 2003er her ( wird evtl. mal wieder getauscht wenn ich was finde ).

Die SRAM Attack mußten auch sein, da ich am Fully auch SRAM fahre und ich so die Gefahr von Verschaltern umgehe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IGGY (5. September 2005)

Drössiger Sl Frame 19,5"
Crossmax XL LRS
XO Gripshifter
XO Schaltwerk
XTR Kurbel (wird noch getauscht gegen FSA Carbon)
XTR Umwerfer
WCS Stütze
WCS Vorbau
WCS Carbon Flatbar
WCS Griffe
2mal Tune Wasserträger
Nokon Schalt-Bremszüge
Avid Single Digit 7 V-Brakes
Avid Speed Dial 7 Bremshebel, Modell 2005
Michelin XCR MUD vorne mit Latex
Michelin XCR A.T hinten mit Latex
Kasette 11-27 Ultegra
Gabel Skareb Super 2003 (wird nächste Woche getauscht gegen Skareb 2004 Elite SPV)
Tune Speedneedle Marathon
Postmoderne Barends


----------



## treetzyman (5. September 2005)

Hallo IGGY,

ein sehr schöner Aufbau ( mir gefallen die Drössiger Rahmen sowieso sehr gut und dann noch mit dieser Ausstattung   ), fast zu schade fürs Gelände.
Was wiegt es denn so?


----------



## Easy (5. September 2005)

treetzyman schrieb:
			
		

> @ Easy
> 
> 
> Danke für die Blumen
> ...




Guck mal das macht noch einen brauchbaren Eindruck

und das  macht noch einen richtig guten Eindruck

easy


----------



## dre (5. September 2005)

hier mal meine Bergziege:

Barends	Ritchey	WCS
Bremshebel li.	Shimano	XTR Dual-Cont. M960
Bremshebel re.	Shimano	XTR Dual-Cont. M960
Computer	Ciclosport	HAC 4 Plus kompl.
Dämpfer	-	-
Felge hi.	DT Swiss	XR 4.1
Felge vo.	DT Swiss	XR 4.1
Felgenband hi.	Schwalbe 
Felgenband vo.	Schwalbe 
Flaschenhalter	Tacs	Alu
Gabel	Fox	Talas RL
Griffe	Ritchey	WCS inkl. seitl. Stopfen
Innenlager	Shimano	XTR 04
Kassette	SRAM 
Kette	Wippermann	Connex 911 light
Kettenblätter	Shimano	XTR s. Kurbel
Kettenstrebenschutz	Speedway	
Kurbel	Shimano	XTR 04 inkl. Kettenblätter
Lenker	Syntace	Duraflit Carbon inkl. Plugins
Nabe hi.	DT Swiss	Onyx
Nabe vo.	DT Swiss	Onyx light
Pedale	Shimano	PDM 540
Rahmen	Simplon	Gravity
Reifen hi.	Schwalbe	Racin Ralph 2.25
Reifen vo.	Schwalbe	Racin Ralph 2.25
Sattel	San Marco	SLR Pro
Sattelklemme	Simplon	n.n.
Sattelstütze	Ritchey	Pro Carbon
Schalthebel	Shimano	XTR Dual-Cont. M960
Schaltwerk	Shimano	XTR
Schlauch hi.	Schwalbe	SV14 Extral.
Schlauch vo.	Schwalbe	SV14 Extral.
Schnellspanner	Salsa	Flip off
Spacer		Carbon
Speichen hi.	DT Swiss	Supercomp
Speichen vo.	DT Swiss	Supercomp
Speichenippel hi.		Mg
Speichenippel vo.		Mg
Steuersatz	Zero Stack	FSA 1 - 1/8"
Umwerfer	Shimano	XT  e-Type
V-Bremsen Avid	SD7
Vorbau	Syntace	F99
Züge	Nokon	Bremse + Schaltung je kompl.


----------



## v!nce (5. September 2005)

Rahmen: Bergamont Kiez 040 '05
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Innenleben; Z2 Standrohre und Krone; Z3 Tauchrohre
Innenlager: Truvativ Giga Pipe
Naben: Grimeca vo. Tattoo hi.
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0
Felge vorn: Mavic 521
Felge hinten: Tattoo BGM-24
Schläuche: silikon
Reifen: DMR Moto 2.2
Vorbau: Tattoo
Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Bremshebel: Magura HS33
Schalthebel: keine x)
Bremszüge: Magura
Kurbel: Hussefelt
Pedale: Tattoo
Kette: KMC Classsic Chain


----------



## IGGY (5. September 2005)

treetzyman schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo IGGY,
> 
> ein sehr schöner Aufbau ( mir gefallen die Drössiger Rahmen sowieso sehr gut und dann noch mit dieser Ausstattung   ), fast zu schade fürs Gelände.
> Was wiegt es denn so?


Ich hatte bis vor kurzem noch einen Satz Racing Ralph drauf. Da habe ich es bei meinem Vater im Eichamt gewogen. Mit dem Satz Reifen wog es genau 9.78 Kilo!


----------



## Stocki1984 (13. September 2005)

Hallo,

hier mal mein Bike, ist soweit fertig, nur die Kurbel scheint zu weich zu sein...

Rahmen: S-Works Enduro '03
Gabel: Fox Talas RLC '05
LRS: DT 240s/DT XR4.1d/DT Supercomp
Mäntel: Racing Ralph 2.4
Kurbel: Race Face Deus
Pedale: Crank Brothers Mallet M
Bremse: Louise FR
Lenker: Easton EA70
Vorbau: FSA FR200
Satelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Fizik Pave
Griffe: Race Face Lock On
Steuersatz: Race Face Thermo SP
Rest: Shimano XTR


----------



## treetzyman (14. September 2005)

Easy schrieb:
			
		

> Guck mal das macht noch einen brauchbaren Eindruck
> 
> und das  macht noch einen richtig guten Eindruck
> 
> easy




Hallo Easy,

habe Deine Antwort erst jetzt gesehen. Das eine Schaltwerk war wirklich in einem top Zustand, hier wäre auch der Preis OK gewesen.
Aber nu ist die Geldbörse erst mal leer, das Konto überzogen und der Kreditrahmen ausgeschöpft ( hab ja auch noch das Fully gekauft )     

Werde wohl erst nächstes Jahr das Schaltwerk tauschen.


----------



## daniel77 (17. September 2005)

Heute endlich fertig geworden:


Rahmen: GT Zaskar Team 2005 
Gabel: Rock Shox Duke XC
LRS: Ritchey OCR, DT Comp, Shimano LX
Mäntel: Michelin XCR A.T.
Kurbel: Shimano LX 2005
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 424
Bremse: Avid SD 7
Bremshebel: Avid SD 7
Lenker: XLC Ultralight
Vorbau: XLC Ultralight
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Selle San Marco SKN
Griffe: Ritchey True Grips
Steuersatz: FSA semi integrated
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel. Shimano LX Rapidfire

Bild:
http://si6.mtb-news.de/fotos/data/6857/DSC00669.jpg


----------



## Davidbelize (17. September 2005)

Rahmen:         GT STS 1 bj 1997
Gabel:            Marzocchi z2 atom race
Dämpfer:        Rock Shox de Luxe
Felgen:           Corratec disc Felgen
Naben:           White Industries disc Naben mit 6 loch Aufnahme
Mäntel:          Racing Ralph 2,25
Tretlager:       White Industries mit Titanachse
Kurbel:           Race Face Forged
Pedale:          Easton Flat Boy
Lenker:          Easton CT 2 Carbon
Vorbau:         Syncros  (noch ein alter)
Sattelstütze:  Moby Deuce rot  ( Easton Alu)
Sattel:          Selle Italia titan
Griffe:           Yeti rot
Steuersatz:    AC  rot
Umwerfer:      XT Shimano
Schaltwerk:   Sram XO
Schalthebel:  Sram XO Trigger  (einfach nur geil diese Kombi)
Bremsen:      V: Hope Mini   H: Magura Gustav M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Maingano (22. September 2005)

Rahmen: Ridley Orca Scandium
Gabel: Marzocchi Comp ETA 
Felgen: Mavic XC 717
Naben: Shimano XTR
Reifen: Schwalbe Little Albert
Kurbel: Shimano XTR
Pedale: Shimano 540
Lenker: Ritchey Pro Riser
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR Rapid Fire
Bremsen: Magura HS 33


----------



## LeichteGranate (22. September 2005)

Noch nicht ganz fertig:

Rahmen: Pearl Anorexia Ultralight
Gabel: Fox F80X
Felgen: DT Swiss XR 4.1d
Naben: DT Swiss 240s Disc
Mäntel: Michelin XCR Mud
Kurbel: Shimano XT 05
Innenlager: Shimano XT 05
Kasette: Shimano XT 05
Kette: Shimano Deore
Pedale: Shimano PDM 540
Lenker: Easton EC 70
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS (bald Syntace F99)
Sattelstütze: Thomsen Elite
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Griffe: Sram
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit
Umwerfer: XT Shimano Down Swing 05
Schaltwerk: Sram XO
Schalthebel: Sram XO GripShift
Bremsen: Formula Oro 160/160


----------



## LeichteGranate (3. Oktober 2005)

Hier die bilder dazu:


----------



## Splash (3. Oktober 2005)

* Rahmen: Cube 20" 
    * Gabel: Marzocchi MX Comp ETA 105mm
    * Steuersatz: Ritchey Logic Pro Integrated
    * Vorbau: Syntace F 139/254 6° 120mm
    * Lenker: Ritchey Pro MTB Lenker
    * Griffe: Ritchey TrueGrip WCS
    * Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 180/160
    * Schalthebel: Shimano XTR SL-M952
    * Schaltzüge: Nokon silber
    * Schaltwerk: Shimano XT RD-M 750 SGS 
    * Umwerfer: Shimano XT FD-M 760
    * Kassette: SRam PG-990 (11-34)
    * Kette: SRam PC-990
    * Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano XT FC-M 760 (Hollowtech II)
    * Pedale: Shimano PDM 545
    * Sattelstütze: FSA
    * Sattel: Terry Fly Max Gel Men
    * Laufrad hinten: DT-Swiss Onyx, FR6.1d, Competition (2.0-1.8-2.0) Speichen, Prolock Messing - alles schwarz - von Whizz Wheels
    * Laufrad vorne: Deore mit Taurus 2000 (Übergangslösung)
    * Mäntel: IRC ElGato 2,25"
    * Tacho: Ciclo HAC4



Noch zu machen bzw ändern:
    * Vorderrad DT Onxy, Comp, Prolock und eine 5.1 Felge
    * Beleuchtung 
    * Riser Lenker mit Ergon-Griffen


----------



## IGGY (3. Oktober 2005)

@ Leichte Granate
Der Rahmen ist der Hammer. Top Farbe. Was ist das für einer?


----------



## LeichteGranate (3. Oktober 2005)

@ IGGY
Steht in meinem vorigen post   
Das ist ein Pearl Anorexia 18", 1350g, Deda Force Rohre
Wird in Italien von Fondriest geschweißt und hier in Hamburg entworfen.
Hab lange Arbeiten müssen dafür...
Naja ich poste noch n paar bessere Bilder ins CC-Forum.

Gute Nacht LeichteGranate


----------



## bee64 (3. Oktober 2005)

Rahmen: Kona Hoss Dee Lux
Gabel: Zokes MX Pro 105
Steuersatz: Tioga ACC 30
Schaltrgruppe: SRAM X9/XGen,Trigger, Kasette 11-34, Kette PC 990 
Kurbel/Innenlager: FSA, V-Drive, Exagore 
Bremsen: Avid Juicy, 203 Scheiben v/h 
Stüze/Vorbau/Lenker: Race Face Evolve XC
Laufräder: XT, DT Comp, Mavic XM321
Reifen: Fat Albert/King Jim
Sattel: Vetta Lazer
Griffe: Race Face bolt on


----------



## Davidbelize (4. Oktober 2005)

Davidbelize schrieb:
			
		

> Rahmen:         GT STS 1 bj 1997
> Gabel:            Marzocchi z2 atom race
> Dämpfer:        Rock Shox de Luxe
> Felgen:           Corratec disc Felgen
> ...





hier noch ein paar nicht sehr aktuelle bilder


----------



## #easy# (4. Oktober 2005)

Hier mal meins:

Rahmen: Storck Adrenalin Team /Carbonwippe
Gabel: Manitou Black 100/120 Lockout
Felgen: Mavic Crossride
Naben: Mavic
Reifen: Schwalbe Raicing Ralph
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Eggbeater S
Lenker: Syntace Duraflie 2014
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Sattelstütze: Amoeba Sudd Carbon
Sattel: Selle Italia Prolink Carbon
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kette: Sram
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Rapid Fire
Bremsen: Magura HS 33
Flaschenhalter: Tune

easy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 007ike (9. Oktober 2005)

Mein Stumpjumper ist nun fertig, 10,5 kg komplett mit Tacho, Pedalen, Trinkflaschenhalter und schweren Reifen:

das ist noch Original:
Rahmen Stumpjumper HT Comp
Gabel Fox F 80 RL
Steuersatz CaneCreek
Kurbel Shimano XT Modell 2003
das wurde veränert:
Kettenblätter XT
Laufradsatz FRM Naben DT Comp Speichen XC 717 Felge
Ritzel, Kette XT
Innenlager XT
Bremse Martha SL
Schalthebel, Umwerfer, Schaltwerk XTR
Vorbau Lenker Barends Griffe Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze Thomson
Sattel SLR XP TT
Pedale Shimano PD 540

was vergessen??

Richtig: Schläuche Conti Standart
Reifen IRC Mythos II (noch)


----------



## Intenserider (9. Oktober 2005)

Wasn das für nen Thread? Seiten voller Partsleisten, interessiert das wen? Egal, weil Bikes Aufbaun schon sowas wie mein Hobby geworden ist, poste ich hier mal eines von meinen (auch in der Gallerie zu sehen):

Rahmen Santa Cruz Chameleon
Gabel Manitou Minute 2 100mm
Laufradsatz Chris King Iso Disc gold mit DT Comp schwarz und DT 4.1d bzw 5.1d (hinten)
Hope Mono Mini 160mm
Chris King Steuersatz schwarz (optimal wäre ein goldener, aber nicht lieferbar)
Thomson Elite Sattelstütze und Vorbau (50mm)
Easton Monkey Light DH
XTR Shifter
ODI Ruffian Griffe
Flite TT
545 oder MX30 Pedale
Hope Sattelklemme (Inbus) gold
Middleburn RS7 schwarz
Eigenbau Kettenführung aus Carbon
LX Kette
Ultegra Jugenkassette auf 5 Ritzel reduziert
Ultegra Schaltwerk (kurz)
Geax Schläuche
Reifen je nach Untergrund

Ist mein Dual/4X Bike, schön leicht und ich denke, es passen mittlerweilen alle Parts (auch wenn ein goldener CK schön wäre). Stimmige Bikes sind was vom schönsten was es gibt, und leider viel zu selten.


----------



## matze600 (9. Oktober 2005)

hi 
mein bike:

Rahmen: Marin Quake 5
Gabel: RS Psylo SL 2003 80-125 (kommt bald ne Pike rein  )
Laufräder: Mavic D321, Shimano XT, Schwalbe King Jim/Black Jack
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 2003 180/160mm
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Pedale: DMR V8
Vorbau: X-Tasy 
Lenker: Xtreme
Sattelstütze: X-Tasy
Sattel: Selle Italia





MfG Matze


----------



## Metzi (16. Oktober 2005)

Hey Leute,
manche von Euch haben ja ziemlich teure Bikes meine Frage wo kann man so ein Bike versichern.Meine Hausrat versichert nur bis 2700 Euro und zu einen super teuren Preis.
Mein Bike
Rotwild RCC 1.0 R
Komplette XTR Disc 
Manitou R 7 Gabel
Laufräder Mavic Crossmax SL
Lenker Race Face carbon
Sattelstütze Face face carbon
Sattel Carbonio
Züge Nokon
VDO MC 1.0


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. Oktober 2005)

Metzi schrieb:
			
		

> Hey Leute,
> manche von Euch haben ja ziemlich teure Bikes meine Frage wo kann man so ein Bike versichern.Meine Hausrat versichert nur bis 2700 Euro und zu einen super teuren Preis.
> ....



...schau mal in die Sufu, gibt hier schon genügend Freds zu!


----------



## Helldriver (18. Oktober 2005)

moiners,

endlich mal ein thread in dem ich mal, ohne bedenken, erzählen kann was ich mir so zusammengeschustert habe. Wenn ich das sonst jemandem erzähle merke ich nach einigen Minuten schon, wie sich aus desinteresse langsam das "ohrbluten"
einstellt. 

legen wir also mal los:

Rahmen: Specialized Hard Rock (1995?) modifiziert*
Gabel: Kinesis Maxlight Disc
Bremsen: Hayes 9HFX
Naben: Onyx Disc
Speichen: DT Swiss
Felgen: Xtreme Disc ATB 28"(pfui Rose!!)*2
Breite Vorne 24mm breit, hinten 26mm
Reifen: Conti City-Contact 28" vorne 1,6 hinten 1,75
Steuersatz: Cane creek (welches modell?)
Vorbau: Ahead (no name)
Lenker: Downhill Ritchey
Sattel: Selle Royal Blast
Sattelstütze: Spezialized 
Pedale: Plattform (no name)
Kurbeln: Race Face Evolve XC
Umbau auf Singlespeed
Tretlager: Race Face (welches modell??)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore (pfui!)
Kasette: Shimano LX 9fach
Kette: SRAM 
Kettenführung: DMR Chaincase

Der Aufbau war ein langes, kopfzerbrechendes und mühseliges unterfangen. 
Irgendwie bin ich auf die Idee (betrunken?) gekommen, 28" Laufräder in mein 26" Spezialized MTB-Rahmen einzubauen, da ich ne Stadt-Rennmaschine aufbauen wollte. 
Jetzt werden einigen denken: Warum hat der sich kein Rennrad gekauft?
Ganz einfach: Die Dinger halten nix aus und mann muss immer so vorsichtig sein. Ausserdem braucht man, bei dem Verkehr, in der Stadt gute Bremsen.
Womit wir auch schon beim Problem wären: Durch die 28" Laufräder konnte ich anfangs hinten keine Bremsen anbauen, da die Kantisockel viel zu weit von den Bremsflanken entfernt waren. Nach langer Zeit habe ich mich dann dazu entschlossen, mein Fahrrad zu zerlegen und es zu ALUTECH zu schicken. Die haben mir dann den Rahmen entlackt und eine Scheibenbremsaufnahme angeschweisst. Anschliessen habe ich den Rahmen in meiner Heimatstadt pulvern lassen (signal weiss). dann ging das zusammenbauen wieder los. 
Nun bin ich fast fertig.  
Fehlt nur noch ein besserer Vorbau, ein XTR-Shifter + XTR-Schaltwerk und 
die NC-17 Pedale aus Magnesium.
Da alles enstand durch freundliche Mitarbeit von Benjamin S (Werkzeug + technische Beratung), Rainer S. (Bierversorgung und Handlanger) und meinem Lieblingsfahrradshop AT-Fahrräder in Lübeck. 
Hoffentlich blutet Ihr jetzt nicht auch aus den Ohren bzw Augen.  

Bis dann
Helldriver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rob2 (22. Oktober 2005)

Tach.

Rahmen: CUBE LTD 5 (weiß)
Gabel: Manitou Black Platinum 90-120 
Felgen: DT Swiss FR 6.1D (32 Loch)
Naben: XT Centerlock (schwarz)
Reifen: Maxxis Lopes 2.35 v/h  o. Maxxis High Roller 2.35
Schläuche: Schwalbe AV14
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo 05 (schwarz) mit Innenlager:Truvativ GXP
Kassette: XT 11-32
Kette: Connex 908
Pedalen: Shimano 647 (in sehr dunklem grau)
Lenker: Easton MonkeyBar EA70 LoRise 1.5"
Vorbau: Easton Vice 80mm
S.Stütze: Easton EA70
Sattel: natürlich nenn Flite   (weiß)
Steuersatz: noch original Ritchey (wird getauscht gegen   )
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk: noch XT (wird getausch gegen XO)
Schalthebel: noch XT DualC.(wird getausch gegen XO Trigger)
Bremsen: XT 04 v.203 h.160 mit Koolstop (irgendwann gibts ne Hope  )
Griffe: Oury (weiß)
Ventilkappen: TrikTopz (8 Ball)
Gewicht: 13.3kg


----------



## allzens (24. Oktober 2005)

Hoi ,

Fahrrad:

Rahmen ,Silbern Material unbekannt ( kein Alu)
Gabel 7005 Alu 
Schaltgruppe LX , 
Lenker von GT
Schwalbe Kevla Mäntel 
Hs33 vorn,hinten

Hier mal Bild     http://de.geocities.com/julian_bente/Bild2054.jpg                        mit ehemaliger Jet Federgabel und Downhill Lenker (gebrochen)  ... Ich werde nie mehr Federelemente verbauen nur Ärger damit , nach 5 Jahre sind Simmeringe Verschlissen hat gesifft , was ist ?,die Spacken von Rock Shox haben die Gabel auf ihrer Produktgruppe geworfen und haben somit die Ringe nicht mehr auf Lager ! Tja jetzt haben sie mir die Symphatie für jeglichen Spielkram am Rad genommen   

mfg loko


----------



## lupus_bhg (24. Oktober 2005)

hier mal meins...

rahmen: herkelmann jago light olivgrün (zuvor blau metallic, vom profi lackiert)
gabel: rockshox psylo xc
laufräder: mavic x221 mit lx naben und dt swiss speichen
bremsen: shimano lx 05
brems-/schalthebel: lx dual corntrol
schaltwerk: shimano ultegra
umwerfer: shimano lx
sattel: selle italia flite pcm
sattelstütze: thomson elite (auf'm bild noch ritchey pro)
reifen: michelin xls 2.0
kurbel und innenlager: deore hollowtech octalink
lenker: ritchey pro
vorbau:ritchey pro
griffe: race face goo 'n' evil
computer: vdo hc 12.6 (auf'm bild noch sigma bc 800, der hat inzwischen 'n rds set bekommen gehabt, was jedoch seinen geist aufgegeben hat, daher der von meinem rr)
kette: shimano dura ace
cassette: shimano ultegra
pedale: shimano pd-m520
steuersatz: ritchey

noch was...? naja, die restlichen ritchey teile, bis auf den steuersatz, sollen demnächste noch syntace oder was ähnlichem weichen, haben auch schon 2 jahre auf'm buckel...






mfg lupus


----------



## powderJO (25. Oktober 2005)

SEVEN VERVE


Rahmen: 	       SEVEN Verve					
Gabel: 		         FOX F rlt 80 05:					

Steuersatz:	     CHRISKING 
Vorbau,:					     Seven	  
Lenker:					 	    RACE FACE Deus XC				 
Griffe:            RITCHEY WCS					    

Stütze:		         Thomson Elite 					  
Sattelklemme:	Salsa
Sattel:           	FIZ:IK Gobi Titan

LRS: 		            TUNE KingKong, Mavic xc517, DT Revo/Comp					
Schnellspanner:Sram (warte noch auf meine Tune)								    	  

Bremse:	        	FORMULA Oro	    (180/160)			   

Kurbel:	          	XTR:						  
Innenlager:	     in Kurbel integriert

Schalthebel:	    SRAM 	Trigger					  
Schaltwerk:    	 XTR						  
Umwerfer:	      XTR						   
Kassette:	        XTR						   
Kette:	          	  XTR:						   
Pedale:		          XTR						   

Reifen:		          SCHWALBE Jimmy Light 2.1
Schäuche:	       SCHWALBE Extralight


----------



## Boandl (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo powderJO,

ohne die Griffe würd ich es nehmen!  
Feines Drahteselchen.


----------



## powderJO (25. Oktober 2005)

@ boandl:

danke. ich  es auch. 

die griffe sind übrigens die einzigen, mit denen ich gut klar komme - und ich habe echt unendlich viele durchprobiert ...


----------



## okona (25. Oktober 2005)

Rahmen: kona stinky dee-lux 2005 15,5"
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0
Gabel: MZ 66rc 170mm
Steuersatz: FSA the pig Dh pro
Vorbau: RF diabolus 50mm
Lenker: Easton Ea50
Griffe: K.A.
Bremsen: Vr - Hayes EC 203mm rotor, Hr - Hayes HFx9 carbon HD
Schaltung: Shimano LX (rapidfire, kassette, kette, schaltwerk)
Kurbeln: RF Evolve DH mit rockring und 32 kb.
Pedale: Easton flatboy
Innenlager: RF diabolus x-type
Laufräder: Mavic Deemax 2005
Reifen: Maxxis High Roller 2.5" UST
Sattelstütze: Pointmit hülse. wird durch RF diabolus ersetzt!
Sattel: Tioga multikontrol xl
Kettenführung: NG sports rollercoaster

okona


----------



## Lion77 (25. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels,

Holt mein Bruder morgen ab :

Rahmen: Scott Strike Limited (XL) mit Scandium Schwinge
Gabel: Sid Athena '05
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP3 '05
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadset Pewter
Laufradsatz: WH-M 965 (XTR)
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred UST
Vorbau: Easton EA 70
Lenker: Easton EC 90 MonkeyLite SL
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS Carbon
Sattel: Scott Enduro USA (noch)
Bremsen: BR-M 965 mit Scheibe SM-RT 96
Bremshebel: ST-M 965
Schalthebel: Dual Control
Bremszüge: XTR
Schaltzüge: XTR
Schaltwerk: XTR (RD-M 960) SGS
Umwerfer: XTR (FD-M 950E Carbon)
Kurbel: XTR (FC-M 960) '05
Pedale: SPD (PD-M 959)
Ritzel: XTR (CS-M 960) 11-32T
Kette: XTR
Gewicht: Wir werden sehn....
Beleuchtung: Mirage Evo '06


----------



## IGGY (27. Oktober 2005)

Hi
Endlich ist meine neue Gabel da. Was sagt Ihr dazu?


----------



## votecstoepsl (27. Oktober 2005)

Chick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Phantom Lord (28. Oktober 2005)

Hi Jungs und Mädels, dann will ich auch mal.

Rahmen: K2 Razorback SL 2005 Königsblau/Silber mit Columbus Plasmatubes
Gabel: Girvin Vector Pro Carbon aus gelb wird rot und entsprechend ein Adapter für die BB7 gefräßt werden.
LRS: Mavic XC717 Disc 32-Loch schwarz, Sapim CXray silber mit Shimano XTR
Bremsen: Avid BB7 185mm
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial SL
Schaltung: SRAM X.0 mit Gripshift
Umwerfer: Ultegra Triple 6600
Kurbel: Ultegra Triple 6600 172.5mm
Kassette: Ultegra 12-27
Kette: Ultegra 10fach
Satellklemme: Hope in rot 
Reifen: Nokian NBX Lite
Sattel: TCS stripped
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit CE intergriert
Vorbau: Dynamics Superlight 110mm, 10°
Licht: Nightsun XC

Was noch fehlt und teilweise unterwegs ist.
Pedalen: Shimano 105 PD-1055 
Schalt und Bremszüge: Nokon silber
Eclipse Tubeless 
Lenker: Pazzaz gerade
Sattelstütze: Pazzaz

Ein Bild reich ich später nach. Hab ich was vergessen ?


----------



## Stalko (28. Oktober 2005)

Hier mein neues:

Rahmen: Simplon Gravity (blau/carbon)
Gabel: Fox F80RLT 
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon 
Vorbau: Syntace F99 110mm 
Spacer: Carbon 
Bremshebel: Extralite UltraLevers 
Schalthebel: SRAM X.O. Shorty 
Griffe: Mounty Light Light Grips (ca. um die Hälfte gekürzt) 
Bar Ends: SMICA Pro Light 
Schnellspanner: Tune AC 16 & 17 
Naben: Tune Mag190/Mig75 
Speichen: DT Revo. 
Felgen: DT XR 4.1 
Nippel: DT Prolock Alu 
Felgenband: Velox Textil 
Schläuche: Michelin Aircomp Latex 
Mämtel: derzeit: Racing Ralph 2,10" 
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit SL 
Bremszüge: Nokon schwarz 
Schaltzüge: Shimano XTR 
Sattelstützklemme: v. Simplon 
Sattelstütze: Simplon Carbon 
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle Leder 
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 
Pedale: Shimano XTR (M959) 
Kette: Shimano XTR 
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.O. (long) 
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR (E-Type) 
Kasette: Tune Rasselbande 
Flaschenhalter: Tune Wasserträger und Wasserträger Uni 
Vorbauschrauben aus Titan 
Zughalteschrauben aus Alu


----------



## bi77ker (28. Oktober 2005)

Und meins, ist morgen fertig ))))):

Rahmen: Intense Spyder XVP
Gabel: RS Sid Team
Steuersatz: Chris King
Lenker: Easton EA70
Vorbau: Easton EA70 
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL 
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Griffe: Odi Ruffian 
Bar Ends: Profile Carbon Stubby
Schnellspanner: American Classic
Laufräder: American Classic Disc
Mäntel: IRC Mythos 1.95
Schaltzüge: Shimano XTR 
Sattelstütze: Easton EA70
Sattel: Fizik Gobi 
Kurbel: Race Face Deus
Pedale: Time Atac Carbon/Titan
Kette: Shimano XTR 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kasette: Shimano XTR


----------



## daniel77 (29. Oktober 2005)

Mein Winter- und Rollenrad aus der Restekiste .

Rahmen: KTM Ultra Team 
Gabel: Manitou Black Comp 80/100mm
Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic 
Laufradsatz: VR:LX/Ritchey Rock Pro - HR:LX/Exal XP19
Reifen: Conti Vertical
Vorbau: Kore
Lenker: Ritchey ForceLite
Sattelstütze: No Name
Sattel: Selle San Marco SKN
Bremsen: Deore V-Brakes
Bremshebel: Shimano XT STI Schalt-Bremseinheit
Schalthebel: Shimano XT STI Schalt-Bremseinheit
Schaltwerk: Shimano LX 
Umwerfer: Shimano LX 
Kurbel: Shimano LX 
Pedale: SPD (PD-M 515)
Ritzel: Shimano LX 
Kette: Shimano LX


----------



## Makke (1. November 2005)

na denn will ich auch mal:

Rahmen Roseversand Stiffee 2005 
Gabel Magura Phaon 125mm 
Steuersatz Cane Creek Semiintegriert 
Vorbau Syntace Superforce 75mm 
Lenker Syntace Vector DH 16° silber 
Griffe ODI Rogue Lock on 
Bremsen Magura Louise FR 180/180 
Schalthebel Sram X.9 
Schaltwerk Sram X.9 
Umwerfer Sram X.Gen 3 
Ritzel Sram X.9 
Kette Sram PC 99 
Kurbel/Kettenblätter Truvativ FireX 2004 (mit XT-Kettenblättern) 
Innenlager Race Face  Evolve XC 
Laufrad vorn DT Swiss/ Mavic Cerit / 321 X 
Laufrad hinten DT Swiss/ Mavic Cerit / 321 X 
Reifen/Schläuche Schwalbe / Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,4 / Standart 
Sattelstütze Rose pro 27,2 (mit Reduzierhülse) 
Sattel Spezialiced Avatar 
Sattelklemme Salsa 
Pedale Ritchey


----------



## Monk (1. November 2005)

Rahmen: Rotwild RFR 0.6 Projekt Zwo
Gabel : Marzocchi Bomber 66RC
Dämpfer : Fox DHX 5 2006
Steuersatz :Acros AI 15 Integrated 1.1/8
Vorbau :Race Face Evolve DH 2006
Lenker :Race Face Evolve DH 2006 31,8 in 680 mm
Griffe : Race Face LockOn
Bremsen :Hayes El Camino HD 203 mm 2006
Schalthebel : Sram X9 2006
Schaltwerk :Sram X9 2006
Umwerfer :Shimano XT
Kette :Shimano XTR
Ritzel :Shimano XTR
Innenlager :Race Face X-Type FR/DH 2006
Kurbel/Kettenblätter : Race Face Evolve DH X-Type 32/22 2006 
Pedale : Maniac Skull
Vorderrad : Marzocchi Bomber 20mm mit Mavic EXTREME 729 CSSC 2006
Hinterrad :Shock Teraphie Big Mama 150mm mit Mavic EXTREME 729 CSSC 2006
Reifen/Schläuche :Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.4
Sattelstütze :Roox S4.2
Sattelklemme : Rotwild
Sattel : Selle Italia


----------



## philsyncro (1. November 2005)

Rahmen: Ghost HTX 1800 LTS
Gabel : Marzocchi MX Pro ETA 85mm
Dämpfer : das Tail
Steuersatz : FSA
Spacer: Carbon
Vorbau :Ritchey
Lenker :Easton EA50 Monkey Bar
Griffe : irgendwelche alten LockOn
Bremsen : noch Magura Raceline, die Louise FR ligt schon bereit
Schalthebel : XTR Trigger
Züge: XTR
Schaltwerk :XT
Umwerfer :Shimano XT
Kette :Shimano HG 93
Kassette :Shimano XTR
Innenlager :XT
Kurbel/Kettenblätter : Race Face 
Pedale : Ritchey
Vorderrad : XT Nabe, Mavic 217 Felge, DT Speichen
Hinterrad : XT Nabe, D 521 Felge, DT Speichen
Reifen/Schläuche :Conti Vertical Pro
Sattelstütze : is galub ne Thomson
Sattel : noch GT, bald Selle Italia XO
Lampe: Mirage +X
Pumpe: Topeak Master Blaster Mini DX


----------



## franz_fn (1. November 2005)

Hier mein Bike:

Ich habe das Bike  (Centurion NoPogo AC 2 - Rahmenfarbe silber) 2001 original gekauft und dann Jahr für Jahr verfeinert. Obwohl nun schon vier Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, bin ich immer noch begeistert   , da es für mich und meine Touren  (Allgäu, Bregenzer Wald, Gardasee, Gargano auf Asphalt, Waldwege, Schotterpisten, Singletrails, usw.) optimal passt.

Rahmen: Centurion No Pogo 2001
Dämpfer: DNM Burner RCL (Lock out mangelhaft   )
Gabel: RS Psylo SL 2003
Steuersatz: original 
Innenlager und Kurbel: Shimano XT 2004 (Hollowtech II)
Naben: Shimano XT disc
Felge vorn: Mavic 317
Felge hinten: Mavic 317
Schläuche: Schwalbe 
Reifen vorn: Continental Explorer 2,1
Reifen hinten: Continental Explorer 2,1
Vorbau: original - Syntace Precision
Lenker: original
Hörner: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: original - Ritchey 
Sattel: original 
Bremsen: Shimano XT (Vierkolben) 203er Scheiben
Bremshebel: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket (Compatibel mit Shimano)
Kasette Shimano XT 12-34
Schaltwerk: original - XT 2001
Umwerfer: original - XT 2001
Pedale: Shimano 520
Kette: Shimano HG93

franz_fn


----------



## DerKleene89 (16. November 2005)

Hier ist meine Freeride-Waffe...  
Hab´ ich mir dieses Jahr mal gegönt...  
Die Dämpferfeder ist jetzt richtig eingestellt
und die hintere Bremse ist mittlerweile auch schon drann...  


Rahmen: Dynamics Freezer 
Dämpfer: X-Fusion Vector-PVA
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Freeride 3 - 130mm
Steuersatz: FSA PIG DH Pro
Innenlager: Nope Bottom Spinna ISIS Innenlager
Naben (v/h): Atomlab 20mm Steckachse Aircorp/Da Bomb HSR
Speichen: DT 2,0mm
Felgen (v/h): Atomlab Trailpimp/Sun Double Track
Schläuche: Schwalbe Downhill
Reifen: Conti´s 2.5er Diesel (Draht)
Vorbau: CMP Vorbau DH Pro
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer Pro
Griffe: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: Amoeba Borla
Sattel: Da Bomb - Da Chariot
Bremsen: Hayes HFX9 DH - 203mm
Bremshebel: Hayes HFX9 DH
Schalthebel: LX - 9-fach
Bremszüge: original Hayes
Schaltzüge: Shimano
Schaltwerk: XT 05
Umwerfer: was ist das?  
Kurbel: Nope Mike Crankson - ein Blatt    mit 38 Zähnen
Kettenführung: Nope BlackBox
Pedale: CMP Flatpedal
Ritzel: XT 9-fach CSM 760
Kette: 9-fach super Narrow 116 Glieder CNHG93


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AngryApe (17. November 2005)

so hab grad leider kein geschniegeltes pic auf meiner pladde...so siehts im alltgasgebrauch aus   

Rahmen: Giant MCM Team `02
Steuerstatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce...sollte n f99 werden aber is ne lange geschichte 
Lenker: RaceFace AirAlloy
Barends: Scud Carbon
Kurbeln/Innenlager: RaceFace Deus Xc/X-type
Bremsen: Marta
Gabel: Pace RC38
Schaltung: X.0
Schalthebel: X.0
Umwerfer: Xt
Sattelstütze: Tune
Sattel: Flite ti
Pedale: eigentlich Look 4x4 aber wegen garantiefall grad die shimano's
LRS: 317/hügi 240
Reifen: explorer pro
kette/ritzel: variiert zu oft ^ ^


----------



## abostudent (17. November 2005)

Bei dieser Gelegenheit möchte ich mal bekannt geben, dass ich mich nun schweren Herzens von meinem 6 Monate alten, kaum gefahrenem Storck Scenario CD 1.0 trenne. Dieses Schmuckstück hat nie schlechtes Wetter oder Rennen gesehen, außer vom Streckenrand.
Verbaut ist alles, was Radleraugen leuchten läßt.  
Rahmenhöhe: 59
Gabel: Storck Stiletto Aero
Laufräder: Cosmic Carbon SL 05
Lenker: Schmolke Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace F99 mit Titanschrauben
Gruppe: Campa Record 05
Sattelstütze: Use Alien
Sattel:Fisik Aliante
Kurbel: Storck Powerarms
Züge: schwarze Nokons
Neupreis ist 6500
Ich würde es für 4700 hergeben.

Gruß 
abostudent
 
[/IMG]


----------



## speeddisko (20. Januar 2006)

*Rahmen:* Scott Scale 60, Größe L, Modell 2005            
*Gabel:* Manitou Black Super Air 80 
*Steuersatz:* Ritchey WCS 
*Laufradsatz:* Mavic Crossride 
*Schläuche:* Schwalbe Extralight 
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25    
*Vorbau:* Ritchey WCS         
*Lenker:* Ritchey WCS 
*Griffe:* Ritchey WCS Truegrips 
*Lenkerhörnchen:* Ritchey WCS Short      
*Sattelstütze:* Ritchey WCS          
*Sattelstützenschnellspanner:* Noname   
*Sattel:* Selle Italia SLR TT      
*Bremsen:* Avid Juicy 5 185/185   
*Schalthebel:* SRAM x.0 Gripshift 
*Schaltwerk:* SRAM x.0 
*Umwerfer:* Shimano XTR 
*Kurbel/Innenlager:* Shimano XTR                
*Pedale:* Shimano PD-M959
*Kassette:* SRAM PG 990     
*Kette:* SRAM PC-99 HollowPin 
*Trinkflaschenhalter:* Tune Wasserträger


----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2006)

Rahmen: Banshee Scream
Felgen: Mavic 729
Naben: Veltec Downhill
Reifen: Big Betty vr. Goey Glooey hr. ORC
Bremsen: Gustav M 190v. 190h.
Lenker: NC17 Freeride Pro
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus 50mm
Federgabel: MonsterT02 und SuperT Pro 04
Pedale: Maniac Skull
Kurbel: XT Hollowtech 2
Innenlager: Race Face X-Type
Kette: HG-93
Kassette: XTR 8-fach
Schaltwerk: Shimano 105
Sattel: Flyte 
Lenkergriffe: Billig Schaumstoff aber die besten!!!






19,99Kg 

Über Bewertungen und konstruktive Kritik freue ich mich sehr...


----------



## Lateralus (20. Januar 2006)

Ende letzten Jahres hab ich mein altes CD Super-V gegen folgenden Renner getauscht (nein, nicht 1:1...musste noch was draufzahlen...nur damit keine Fragen kommen, wo sowas geht  )

Rahmen: Specialized S-Works M5 HT (Team-rot)
Gabel: Fox F80RL 
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit
Lenker: FSA XC-190 Rizer (Wann kommen endlich Thomson-Lenker für MTB`s???)
Vorbau: Thomson Elite 
Spacer: Carbon 
Bremsen: Hayes El Camino XC 
Schaltzüge: XTR 
Schalthebel:  XTR Rapid Fire (952)
Schaltwerk:  XTR (952 SGS)
Umwerfer:  XTR (Downswing 961)
Kurbel:  XTR (960)
Kette: SRAM PC89 Hollow-Pin
Kassette:  XT 11-34
Pedale:  XTR (959)
Laufräder: Mavic Crossmax Enduro Disc
Schnellspanner: Mavic Crossmax Enduro Disc
Mäntel: Racing Ralph 2,1 
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite 
Sattel: Specialized


----------



## Kike (20. Januar 2006)

Hab auch `ne menge geld rausgeworfen um mir ein neues bike aufzubauen, sind jede menge teure teile dran (hab mich hinreißen lassen) die ich zuzm teil äußerst günstig bekommen habe, egal.

hab auch keine lust alles detailiert aufzulisten (sowas faules),

nur das gröbste:

Rahmen: Kona Stinky Primo `06, DHX 5 dämpfer (05er deluxe is bestimmt auch toll, gefällt mir aber nicht)

komplettes raceface diabolus paket: kurbel, innenlager, sattelstütze, vorbau, lenker (riser), und passende griffe dazu

schalteinheit komplett sram X.0 
umwerfwer X-gen, kette 991 hollowpin, 990er kassette mit rotem spider arm (11-34 damits leichter hügelauf geht  )

bremsen hab ich fürs erste die shimano XT mit der 203er scheibe drauf (vom alten bike übernommen weil immer gut gefunzt), mal sehen wie lang sie mich begleiten wird ....

gabel: eine `05er 888vf die ich zu ner 999r umbauen will
(einstellbarer federweg von 150 bis 200mm, zug und druckstufe dann auch extern einstellbar, im prinzip dann eine leichtere 888rc mit etwas besserem ansprech verhalten allen verstell möglichkeiten + zusätzlich die verstellbarkeit des federweges)

ach ja crankbrothers 5050x pedale auch noch, nur sattel hab ich noch keinen schicken gefunden, also wenn ihr tips, liks, bilder hättet währ`ich echt froh!

hab ja doch wieder mehr geschrieben als ich eigentlich wollte 



... eigentlich hätte ich viel lieber das hier! http://cgi.ebay.de/24-ZOLL-TOLLES-MOUNTENBIKE-MOD-2006-VIELE-EXTRAS-NEU_W0QQitemZ8751597333QQcategoryZ30745QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kike (20. Januar 2006)

übrigens: ich find das Banshee geil!


----------



## decolocsta (20. Januar 2006)

Kike schrieb:
			
		

> übrigens: ich find das Banshee geil!



Danke schön


----------



## Splash (20. Januar 2006)

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius FR 04
Dämpfer: X-Fusion Verctor RPV
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Sport ETA 2006
Steuersatz: Nicolai Fett Set
Vorderrad: Marzocchi QR20 Pro Nabe, DT SuperComp Speichen, ProLock Nippel und eine 5.1 Felge
Hinterrad: DT onyx, Comp Speichen, ProLock Nippel und ne 6.1 Felge 36fack by WhizzWheels
Vorbau/Lenker: von nem alten Scott Octane -> soll VRO-System werden
Griffe: ergon RaceGrip
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT RD-M750 SGS
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR RapidFire SL-M952
Schaltzüge: Nokon silber
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kassette: SRAM PG-990 11-34
Kette: SRAM PC-990 2005
Kurbel: Shimano XT Hollowtech II FC-M760
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 545
Bremse: Louise FR 180/160
Sattel: Terry Fly Max Gel Men
Sattelstütze: FSA





Als nächste Änderung kommt warscheinlich ne RaceFace Evolve DH Kurbel und eine dazu passende Sattelstütze dran. Wenns passt, wird die Schaltung auf SRAM X9 umgerüstet. Bestellt ist das VRO-System mit Vector Lowrider und NobbyNics in 2.4".


----------



## MOHTman (20. Januar 2006)

rahmen:       quantec mtb light
steuersatz:  ritchey comp
gabel:         alu für integrierte steuersätze
vorbau:       syntacef139
lenker:        xlc
Sattelstütze: procraft standardzeugs
sattel:        tattoo (von meinem bergamont)
bremsen/hebel:     standard shimano mit koolstopbelägen/ Tektro 
Reifen:        Conti Leader
Pedale:       VP196
Kurbel/Innenlager/Schalgruppe: Shimano Deore 
Laufräder:   Tattoo (vom Bergamont; sind alex rims und relativ leicht)


ein unauffälliges, wartungsarmes, robustes rad. gebaut um mich in der stadt schnell vorran zu bringen (jeden morgen zu uni) und am wochenende auch mal ein bissel wald abzukönnen. kurbel/innenlager sind noch vierkant und sehr schwer..das wird getauscht wenn die kettenblätter runter sind oder was kaputt geht
mein einziges rad in dd - und ich verspüre irgendwie keinen drang nach mehr


----------



## THBiker (20. Januar 2006)

dann will ich auch mal:

Rahmen: Alutech Wildsau Enduro Mod.04 Gr. M schwarz
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Fr 150mm
Steuersatz: Chris King
Lenker: Race Face Diabolous 31.8
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolous schwarz
Bremsen: Magura Louise Fr 210/180
Schaltzüge: XTR
Schalthebel: XTR Rapid Fire
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: Race Face North Shore DH silber
Kassette: XT 11-32
Pedale: Shimano 636 silber
Laufräder: Hügi Fr mit Sun Single Track
Schnellspanner: Alutech
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH 2.5
Sattelstütze: Race Face Xy
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite SLR TT

und in Arbeit...bzw wartet auf den Rahmen:

Rahmen: Santa Cruz Chameleon in weiß L
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Fr 130mm
Steuersatz: Race Face
Lenker: Race Face Diabolous
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolous schwarz
Bremsen: Magura Louise Fr 210/180
Schaltzüge: XT
Schalthebel: XT Rapid Fire
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH
Kassette: XT 11-32
Pedale: DMR V12
Laufräder: Ringle Demon oder Fusion Stealth  mit Sun Single Track in weiß
Schnellspanner: Ringle
Reifen: vorerst Fat Albert...später wohl Big Betty o,ä.
Sattelstütze: Race Face Diablous
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite SLR TT

und eins in Reparatur:

Rahmen: Cypress weiß (0815-Rahmen)
Gabel: Marzocchi 
Steuersatz: Race Face
Lenker: Race Face Evolve DH
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Schaltzüge: XT
Schalthebel: XT Rapid Fire
Schaltwerk: XT
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: Race Face Forged schwarz
Kassette: XT 11-32
Pedale: Shimano 636 rot
Laufräder: Fusion Stealth  mit Sun Rhyno Light
Schnellspanner: Ringle
Reifen: Fat Albert
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite

sammelt sich so einiges mit den Jahren


----------



## Almdudler (21. Januar 2006)

Und es rollt und rollt und rollt

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Equipe `95
Gabel: Rock Shox SID 63 mm
Steuersatz: Dia Compe
Lenker: Answer Hyperlite
Vorbau: Control Tech
Bremsen: Avid ti V-Brake
Bremshebel: XTR
Schalthebel: XT Rapid Fire 8-fach
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: XTR
Kurbel: Race Face Forged LP 
Innenlager: XT
Kassette: XTR 12-32
Pedale: Time Attack
Naben: XTR
Felgen: Mavic 217 SUP, 117 SUP
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max WCS 1,95
Sattelstütze: XTR
Sattel: Specialized Avatar


----------



## Don Raul (21. Januar 2006)

So,dann ich trag ich meins auch mal ein.Hab leider noch kein Foto vom Gesamtaufbau,kommt aber noch 

Kurbeln: Shimano XT mit einem 44er Blatt
Kettenführung: Nope Blackbox
Innenlager: -------------
Kette: Shimano CN-HG 53                   
Kassette: Shimano Deore    
Rahmen: Ghost Dual Team      
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Freeride 2002,weiss lackiert       
Laufräder: Double Track Deore Disc 
Reifen: Ritchey Z-Max Millenium 2.35
Schläuche: VR normaler Conti MTB-Schlauch/HR Nokian Gazza DH
Pedale: CMP Plattformpedale                    
Steuersatz: FSA The PIG 
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp
Sattelklemme: BBB The Lever 
Sattel: Funn Race Lite          
Bremsen: HR Deore BR-M555
Schaltwerk: Deore       
Schalthebel: SRAM Attack Trigger  
Lenker: Amoeba SCUD
Schnellspanner: Deore
Vorbau: Amoeba SCUD
Griffe: Amoeba


----------



## alöx (21. Januar 2006)

Mein Lieblingsrad...

             Rahmen - .243 Street in M
 Gabel - Marzocchi DJ II 2004 weiß lackiert und 85mm Federweg (nicht auf Bild)
Bremsen - Hayes HFX9 mit Dangerboy hebelchenchenchen
 Vorbau - S&M Redneck
 Lenker - .243 Cromo
Felgen - Sun Double Track 24" 26"
Reifen - Holy Roller
 Stütze - .243
Sattel - Primo Hemorrhoid special selfmadeEdition
 Kurbeln - Demolition Cromo
 Kettenblatt - Fit Light 33T
 Kette - Regina Street Chain
 Naben - VR Novatech, HR Atomlab SS
Griffe - Demolition 
 Pedals - Odyssey J.C.
Ritzel - Shimano DX 14T


----------



## Jeru (21. Januar 2006)

Hier mein Lieblingsrad: 

Rahmen: NS-Bikes Suburban
Gabel: Manitou Sherman Flick 110/130mm
Bremse hinten: Hope Mono M4 180mm
Lenker: 24seven Suicide
Vorbau: 24seven Suicide
Barends: Point
Griffe: Revenge Industries Pot Grips
Laufräder: Alutech MX32  26"
Naben: Alutech QR 
Schnellspanner: Vorne: XT, Hinten: Alutech 10mm Achse
Reifen: Kenda K-Rad
Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt mit 38er Kettenblatt
Pedale: Truvativ Holzfeller
Kettenführung: E-Thirteen STS
Kette: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra 9 Fach
Schalthebel: Sram Attack
Kassette: Shimano Ultegra 11/23
Sattel: Twenty Ditch (auf Foto noch SDG Freestyle Seat) 
Sattelstütze: Smica
Sattelklemme: NS-Bikes


----------



## kantiran (21. Januar 2006)

Cube Reaction Race
SW/UW XT
Kurbel Hone
Cassette Ultegra
LRS XT-Centerlock, DT 4.1
Gabel RS Reba Race 05
Sattelstütze Azonic
Sattel SLR GelFlow TransAm
Bremsen Shimano LX Disc 05
Steuersatz FSA Orbit
Vorbau Syntace
Lenker Syntace
Schaltbremseinheit Shimano LX 05 DC
Griffe Ritchey
Reifen Racing Ralph
Kette Shimano XT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

Rahmen: Rotwild RCC 1.0 CD
Steuersatz: Acros AL 22 integrated
Dämpfer: DT Swiss 190L
LRS: Mavic Crossland
Reifen: Michelin All Terrain Tubeless 2.0
Gabel: Marzochi MX Comb ETA 04
Kette: Wippermann 908
Kurbel: Shimano XT mit Stronglight CT2 Blättern
Pedale: XTR
Schaltgriffe: XT
Schaltwerk & Umwerfer: XT
Kassette: XT
Züge: Gore Ride on ultra light
Bremse: Formula ORO K18 180/160
Vorbau & Lenker & Barends & Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Sattel: Fizik Arione Wingflex
Sattelstütze: LP Carbon


----------



## JohnnieWalker (21. Januar 2006)

*sabber*


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

JohnnieWalker schrieb:
			
		

> *sabber*


Yep...und bin ganz stolz drauf weil wirklich KOMPLETT selbst aufgebaut ! Sollte eigentlich ca. 3 Monate dauern...in 2 Wochen war alles fertig; ich konnt nicht warten


----------



## Splash (21. Januar 2006)

Wirklich sehr chices Bike! Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den Stronglight Blätten? Wie robust sind die denn?


----------



## rpo35 (21. Januar 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Wirklich sehr chices Bike! Wie zufrieden bist Du denn mit den Stronglight Blätten? Wie robust sind die denn?


Danke ! Zu den Blättern: kann bzgl. Haltbarkeit nach ca. 4 Touren noch nichts sagen, aber Schaltverhalten ist perfekt !!


----------



## dragonflyer (21. Januar 2006)

Hier mal mein selbst aufgebautes:

Rahmen: Agent!Bikes Orange 2006 s/l
Gabel: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 3 2006 100mm
Bremse: Shimano Deore
Lenker: Spank Bitch Stick
Vorbau: Tioga Task Force
Griffe: Ody Long Necks
Felgen: Sun Rims Single Track 32 Loch 24"
Naben: Atomlab Gi / Atomlab Aircorp
Reifen: Maxxis Holyroller 24"x2.4
Kurbel: Cmp 38t (demnächst ne andere, mal guckn was)
Pedale: Crank Brothers 5050 x (Schwarz/Rot)
Schaltung: Single Speed (16t)
Sattel: DMR Dirt Jump 
Sattelstütze: Felt
Sattelklemme: Brave Pogo Doppelklemmung
Ventilkappen: Little Devil  

Kettenspannung bitte nicht beachten das mir zZ mein 9to1 kit fehlt


----------



## Machiavelli (21. Januar 2006)

Na dann will ich auch mal:

*Enduro:*

*Rahmen:*Focus Vario Rookie
*Gabel:*Black Elite RTWD
*Dämpfer:*DNM Burner RC
*Laufräder*:XT/DT XR 4.1d
*Mäntel*:Schwalbe Albert
*Schaltwerk:XTR
Umwerfer:*XTR
*Kette/Kasette:*LX
*Kurbel:*Race Face Evolve XC
*Tretlager:*Race Face Evolve FR 
*Anbauteile:*Ritchey Pro
*Sattel:*Flite
*

Freerider:*

*Rahmen:*Poison Curare
*Gabel:*Marzocchi 66 VF
*Dämpfer:*X-Fusion Vector PVA
*Laufräder:*QR 20/XT, Mavic EX 325
*Mäntel:*Fat Albert
*Schaltwerk:*XT
*Umwerfer:*XT
*Kette:*XT
*Kurbel:LX
Shifter:Sram Attack Trigger
Sattel:Flite
Lanker+Sattelstütze:Amoeba
Griffe:Race Face Good`n Evil true Grips
Vorbau:Race Face Diabolus
Bremse:Hayes HFX 9HD

Generell muss ich mal sagen selber aufbauen rules!!!
Die Bikes sind genauso wie ich sie haben wollte. Keine scheiß Kompromisse, wie beim Kauf von der Stange.

Was den Preis angeht: Enduro
 1400, Freerider 1700*


----------



## dioXxide (22. Januar 2006)

@ Dragonflyer: Ich hab noch eine Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel rum liegen, wenn deine CMP ab soll...

Meins für FR:

Rahmen: Nicolai Helius ST
Dämpfer: FOX Vanilla RC
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC
Bremsen: Hope Mono 6ti 205/205 Floating Discs
Steuersatz: Chris King Steelset
Laufräder: Brave Machine Bigfoot
Reifen: Maxxis Minion 2,7 40a
Lenker: NC-17 Big Dirt SuperPro
Vorbau: Nox Team DH
Griffe: Odi Intense Lockon
Schaltwerk: Shimano Saint
Schalthebel: XT custom
Schaltzüge: Nokon Konkavex gold
Kassette: Shmano XT 11-34
Kette: SRAM PC-990
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller
Innenlager: Race Face Signature DH
Kettenführung: Mr. Dirt Gizmo DS
Pedale: Specialized
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire Pro
Spacer/Sattelklemme: Hope gold


----------



## theworldburns (22. Januar 2006)

Mein Yeti AS-X

Rahmen: Yeti AS-X '05 in M
Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 FR 1 150mm + MZ Fender
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 210/180
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro Reducer 1,5" -> 1,125"
Laufräder: Mavic EX 721 - Tune King MK 20mm - Rohloff - DT Swiss Comp 2,0-1,8-2,0
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty
Lenker: Syntace Vector DH
Vorbau: Thomson X4 (noch nicht aufm Bild)
Griffe: No Name Schraubgriffe
Kettenführung: Rohloff DH Kettenspanner u Race Face Diabolus Chainguide
Kette: Shimano HG70
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano XT Hollowtech II
Pedale: Sun Ringlé Octane MAG
Sattel: SDG Sattelite
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme: Salsa
Schnellspanner: Salsa

Bild:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kuka.berlin (22. Januar 2006)

Rahmen: Giant VT 2004
Gabel: RS Pike Team poploc
Dämpfer: Manitou 3-Way Air
Felgen: Mavic XM 321 (32 Loch)   (Crossmax XL in Planung)
Nabe VR: Marzocchi QR20  
Nabe HR: Deore 555        
Reifen: Nokian Hakka WXC (Winter); Fat Albert (Sommer)
Speichen: DT comp.
Bremsen: Grimeca System 12 (200/160mm)
Schaltwerk: 2003 XT
Schatgriffe:LX
Umwerfer: LX
Kurbel: 2004er XT
Kasette: LX (kommt balt ne XT)
Kette: Dura-Ace
Sattel: Flite Genuie Gel
Sattelstüze: Amoeba Vitra
Steuersatz: Ritchey Pro ZS
Vorbau: GID (Ghost OEM) ..kommt bald Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Riser Bar
Pedalen: HTI Magnesium Plattformpedalen 

Gewicht 14,6kg (ohne Schutzblech >203g)


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2006)

Tach zusammen,

ist zwar nicht so mein Gebiet (FR/DH), aber ich finde das Nicolai von dioXxideon einfach nur klasse ! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## #easy# (23. Januar 2006)

Rahmen		Storck Adrenalin Team 19"	
Wippe		Storck  	
Dämpfer		Orkan Airforce-One	
Federgabel		Manitou Black 100/120 Lockout Custom Lackierung	
Laufrad vorne:		Mavic Crossride	
Naben		Alu, Industriegelagert	
Felge		Crossride, abgedreht	
Nippel		Alu	
Speichen		2,0/1,8/2,0Chromstahl, schwarz	
Laufrad hinten:		Mavic Crossride	
Naben		Alu, Industriegelagert	
Felge		Crossride, abgedreht	
Nippel		Alu	
Speichen		Chromstahl, schwarz	
Reifen Schwalbe Ralph Racing 2,1	
Reifen Schwalbe Ralph Racing 2,1	
Schlauch Michelin Aircomp Latex	
Schlauch Michelin Aircomp Latex	
Schnellspanner vorne		Mounty	
Schnellspanner hinten		Mounty	
Kurbeln		Storck 	
Kettenblatt groß		Shimano 44 z.	
Kettenblatt mittel		Shimano 32 z.	
Kettenblatt klein		Shimano 22 z.	
Kettenblattschrauben		Shimano 
Kurbelschrauben		Shimano 
Innenlager		Shimano LX 110/68	
Bremshebel r.		Altek BL-30	
Bremshebel l.		Altek BL-30	
Zange v.		HS 33	
Zange h.		HS 33	
Booster		Carbon	
Booster		Carbon	
Schaltung r.		Shimano XT	
Schaltung l.		Shimano XT	
Schaltwerk		Shimano XT	
Umwerfer		Shimano XT	
Kasette		Shimano XT	
Kette		Sram P58	
Vorbau		Syntace F99	
Lenker		Ritchey Rizer 630mm	
Griffe Race Face 
Steuersatz		Cane Creek 	
Steuersatzspacer		Carbon	
Pedale		Crank Brother Eggbeater S	
Sattel		Tune Speedneedle	
Sattelstütze		Amoeba Sudd Carbon	
Sattelspanner		Storck	
Züge Schaltung		Nokon	
Flaschenhalter		Tune Carbon	
Tacho		Hac 4


----------



## Deleted 54281 (23. Januar 2006)

alt


----------



## Sesselpupser (23. Januar 2006)

Na gut,

mein Langstrecken-"Dampfer":

-NICOLAI Helius FR 2003
-Manitou Nixxon Elite
-Laufräder: XT mit DT Swiss 5.1 EX
-Magura Julie (180/160)
-Ritchey Z-Max 2,35
-UW: XT; SW: XTR
-LX-Kurbel
-Lenker, Vorbau; Stütze: RooX

Laufleistung bisher: ca. 8000 km.

Mein Schlechtwetter-Rad:

-ROTOR Komet (2003)
-Kinesis Starrgabel
-Naben: Campa Record vorn, Rohloff Speedhub hinten
-Mavic D 521 ceramic Felgen
-HS 33 Bremsanlage
-Reifen: Schwalbe Marathon Plus / Schwalbe Ice Spiker (je nach Wetter)
-Lenker, Vorbau, Stütze: bunte Mischung
-Das ganze mit vernünftigen Schutzblechen

Laufleistung bisher: ca 2400 km

Mein Speed - Bike:

-GT-Rahmen 1996
-Kinesis Starrgabel
-Hügi Classic mit Mavic X618 ceramic
-Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.1
-UW: XT; SW: X.0 mit X.0 Twister
-Syncros Evolution Kurbel     (22-34-46)
-Syntace VRO Pro (Lenker, Vorbau)
-RooX S4 Stütze

Laufleistung bisher: ca. 0 km (erst kürzlich fertig geworden   )

....and last but not least.....

Mein Rennrad:

-Cannondale (ja, ich weiß  ...) CAAD 3 1999
-Profile Carbon Gabel
-Hügi 240 gold mit Mavic SuP CD ceramic
-Campa Chorus / Record-Mischung aus 1998
-Syntace Lenker / Vorbau
-Salsa Stütze
-Carbon-Sattel (140 gr.)

Laufleistung bisher: ca. 12.000 km

Noch nicht realisiert:

Cross-Radl mit "Resten" aus dem Keller.

Gemessen an den anderen Radl's hier im Forum ist das gerade mal schwaches Mittelmaß


----------



## valvox (23. Januar 2006)

Hallo,

mein neues Rad:

Rahmen	                          Nox Crossfire 1 
Tretkurbel	             Shimano 105 2005 dreifach schwarz
Tretlager	                          Shimano 105 Oktalink 3 fach 68mm
Umwerfer	                          Shimano 105 2005 dreifach schwarz Schelle Schaltgriffe	             SRAM X-7 schwarz
Schaltung	             SRAM X-7 schwarz
Gabel	                          Suntour NRX 8100 schwarz
Kette	                          SRAM PC971
Ritzel	                          SRAM PG 970
Bremsen Avid Juicy 5
Lenker	                          Syntace Ecoriser
Vorbau	                          Syntace V.R.O. 
Ahead	                          Cane Creek ZS22
Griffe Ergon Mr2
Sattelstütze	             Ritchey Comp/Pro 27,2 mm
Sattel	                          Selle Italia Flite Max
Felgen/Naben/Speichen	Rigida Taurus / NovaTec / DT 2mm
Pedale	                          Shimano M520
Schaltzüge	             Jagwire
Schlauch Schwalbe
Reifen	                          Conti  Travel Contact

Gruß 
Thorsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vollsortimenter (30. Januar 2006)

So, jetzt mal ich:

Weitgehend zusammengebaut aus Teilen von alten Rädern und e.bay-Schnäppchen:

Cube Rahmen, gut weil billich ;-) ( 59,--)
Marzocchi MX Comp 80 mm ( 119,--)
Steuersatz, war beim Rahmen dabei, 
Carbon Spacer, günstig im Auktionshaus
Ritchey Pro Vorbau, war vorhanden
Syntace Duraflite Lenker, war vorhanden
Ritchey WCS-Hörnchen ( 9,95)
LX-Shifter rechts war vorhanden, Deore-Shifter links (e.bay, nagelneu für  1,00, die Auktion ist irgendwann nachts ausgelaufen und war unter Autoersatzteilen eingestellt, ich komm immer noch nicht drüber  
Magura HS33 Race-Line (die geilen gelben) mit Carbon-Boostern, war alles vorhanden.
Crossland LR in Silber mit Racing Ralph und Black Jack (die Laufräder hab ich für  98,00 incl. Reifen geschossen, ein Traum)
XT-Innenlager (war vorhanden)
Ritchey WCS-Kurbel, getunt mit blauen Kettenblattschrauben ;-), mein ganzer Stolz, Neupreis liegt bei über 200,00, ich hab bei e.bay schlappe 27,00 bezahlt. Das Ding ist leichter als die XTR 952 Kurbel. 
Shimano 324 Pedale, waren vorhanden,
Ghost Sattelstütze, war vorhanden
Ritchey Vector Sattel, Flohmarkt  1,00 ;-)
XT-Umwerfer, neu gekauft, hahahaha
XT-Schaltwerk, war vorhanden.......

Alles in allem war das Cube als Zweitrad gedacht, aber es läuft so schön, da lass ich mein Reaction mittlerweile für stehen. Ist wohl ne echte Bauchgeschichte.


----------



## Levty (30. Januar 2006)

> Na gut,
> 
> mein Langstrecken-"Dampfer":
> -Magura Julie (180/160)



Ihhhh, eine Julie an einem so hübschen Bike 

Gruss, Lev. Der für ein Nicolai sparrt.


----------



## lix (1. Februar 2006)

CC-Hobel: ist noch im Aufbau

Rahmen: Rotor Thallium
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit Z
Gabel: MZ Marathon Race (Olympic Edition)
Vorbau: KCNC Bear Bone
Lenker: Specialized Carbon
Griffe: Profile Durometer
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Rapid-Fire mit Carbonplatte (selbstbau)
Schaltung: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT 22-32Z, großes FSA 46Z
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace
Kette: Shimano Dura Ace
Bremsen: Magura Luise (wird später evtl. getauscht)
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Sattelstütze: KCNC Bone Ti Pro Lite
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
Sattelstützenklemme: BBB
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Laufräder: Mavic XM317, AMC, DT Comp
Imbusspanner: schwarz&Schön
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Reifen: Schwalbe Hurrrican GX Light

Rennrad:
Rahmen: Stevens Izoard Carbon
Steuersatz: FSA
Gabel: Stevens Carbon
komplette Schalteinheit und Kurbel+Innenlager: Ultegra
Kassette und Kette: Dura Ace
Pedale: Ultegra
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: Deda irgendwas
Bremsen: Ultegra
Sattelstütze: Chorus
Sattel: Selle Flite
Schalt-u. Bremszüge: Nokon und Shimano standard
Laufräder: Bontrager Select
Imbusspanner: schwarz&schön
Schläuche: Schwalbe irgendwas
Reifen: Conti Grand Prix 3000

zukünftiger Tourer: viele Teile stammen vom CC-Hobel, daher muss ich nicht viel dazu kaufen

Rahmen: Rotor Arsen (muss ich noch abwarten)
Gabel: MZ Marathon S 85
Vorbau: Syntace MegaForce 256
Lenker: Ritchey Pro Flat
Barends: Ritchey WCS
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Schaltung: XT
Umwerfer: LX
Kurbel+Innenlager: XT
Kassette: XT
Kette: XT
Bremsen: evtl. Magura Luise
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Pro
Sattel Selle SLR XP
Laufräder: Mavic X223, XT, DT Comp
Schutzbleche: SKS Bluemels
evtl. Gepäckträger (Rahmenabhängig)


----------



## ohne (11. Februar 2006)

SHIMANOFREIES   CC: fast fertig (noch über 10kg)

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Elevation
Steuersatz: Cane Creek C2
Gabel: Manitou R7 Super ClickIt 100 mm
Vorbau: Easton EA70
Lenker: Easton EC70
Griffe: Syntace Moto
Schalthebel: SRAM 9.0
Schaltung: SRAM 9.0
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo Team mit GigaPipe
Innenlager: siehe oben
Kassette: SRAM PG 990 II
Kette: SRAM PC 991
Bremsen: Magura Luise (sollten Juicy 7 werden, war aber zu teuer)
Umwerfer: SRAM Gen X
Sattelstütze: Easton EC70
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XC GelFlow
Sattelstützenklemme: Rocky Mountain
Schaltzüge: SRAM
Laufräder: Mavic Crossride
Imbusspanner: Mavic
Schläuche: siehe unten
Reifen: Tufo XC1 Schlauchreifen  
Pedale Crank Brothers Eggbeater C
Computer Polar CS200 (noch nicht angebaut)


----------



## Geisterfahrer (11. Februar 2006)

Der Sattel sieht irgendwie gefährlich geklemmt aus...


----------



## ohne (11. Februar 2006)

Geisterfahrer schrieb:
			
		

> Der Sattel sieht irgendwie gefährlich geklemmt aus...



Hm, die Easton Klemme ist ja von eher schlichter Natur, da kann man nicht viel verkehrt machen und sie greift natürlich komplett zwischen die Marken auf den Rails. Ist allerdings (in diesem Rahmen) ganz nach hinten geschoben.


----------



## AnAx (11. Februar 2006)

Mein älteres Rotwild hätte ich noch hinzuzufügen, aufgebaut 2001, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere 
Allerdings besteht Optimierungspotential... 

Rahmen: Rotwild RFR 01
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Pro Deluxe
Gabel: Rock Shox Psylo XC (evtl. Marzocchi Z1 130 mm QR20)
Lenker: Syntace
Vorbau: Syntace
Steuersatz: Chris King
Sattelstütze: Roox
Sattel: Fizik
Kurbeln: LX (evtl. XT)
Innenlager: XT
Kassette/Kette: XT
Schaltwerk: XT (evtl. XTR)
Umwerfer: XT (evtl. XTR)
Schalthebel: XT
Laufräder: DT Onyx disc, Mavic Felgen (evtl. DT Onyx disc QR20v, Sun Single Track)
Bremsen: Magura Gustav M (evtl. Louise FR)


----------



## Deleted9832 (11. Februar 2006)

Hi,

hier mein Rocky Mountain Blizzard  2004.

Ehrliche 12,3 Kg, nicht besonders leicht, aber sehr robust aufgebaut.


Gabel:  Marzocchi Marathon S  105 mm, 2004
Vorbau:  Race Face System  1 1/8,  100 mm,  15 Grad
Lenker:  Syntace  DH, 12° gekröpft
Lenkerhörnchen:  Profile Carbon 130mm
Laufräder:  Mavic XM 719 schwarz, 32  Loch, mit XTR Naben 2001/2
Reifen:  Continental Explorer Protection 2,1 faltbar
Schnellspanner:  Syncros Titan
Schläuche:  Schwalbe light
Kette:  Shimano Dura Ace
Tretlager:  Shimano XTR 2001 Vielzahn
Steuersatz:  Chris King 1 1/8 No Threadset
Tretgarnitur:  Shimano XTR 2001
Kassette:  Shimano XTR 2003 ( 11-32)
Schalthebel:  Shimano XTR 2002
Schaltwerk:  Shimano XTR 2001
Umwerfer:  Shimano  XTR 2001
Bremsen:  Avid Single TI
Sattelstütze:  Race Face XY Zero
Sattel:  Spezialized Milano Titan
Pedale:  Bärentatze Maxx Lite mit Käfig
Schaltzüge:  Jag Wire
Tacho:  Sigma BC 1600


----------



## swiss (11. Februar 2006)

Die Barends am gekröpften Lenker geben ihm in der Tat den letzten Schliff.


----------



## Tomcatpilot (12. Februar 2006)

Mein Bike ist zwar noch nicht ganz fertig, aber ich schreibs trotzdem schonmal rein...
Rahmen: Specialized Rockhopper
Felgen: Mavic X117
Reifen: IRC Mythos (im Winter Conti Spike Claw 120)
Gabel: Manitou Black super 120mm
Steuersatz: Original
Vorbau: Kore 3D Light
Lenker: Answer ProTaper Carbon
Griffe: noch Specialized, bald Ritchey True Grip
Bremsen:noch Shimano V-Brakes, bald Hayes HFX Mag
Schaltung: Shimano Deore LX
Kurbeln: Deore LX
Pedale: Crank Brothers Eggbeater C
Sattelstütze: Specialized
Sattel: Selle Trimatic 2
Eventuell weitere Änderungen, wenn ich mal mehr Geld hab..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pavel (12. Februar 2006)

Also hier meins : 

Rahmen : SOLID Harlem 
Gabel : Marzocchi Z1 FRIII 2005
Steuersatz : FSA Pig DH Pro
VR Laufrad : Mavic EX729 + DT Competition + Atomlab Aircorp 2004 + Maxxis Minion DH 2.5 
HR Laufrad : Mavic 321 + DT Champion + Edco 4 Loch Nabe für Formula + Maxxis Minion DH 2.35
VR Bremse : Hayes MAG 04 + 203er XT Scheibe
HR Bremse : Formula Evolzione 160er, original von BeOne Team
Kurbel + Innelager : Race Face Evolve DH Kurbel, Evolve FR Innenlager
Kettenblatt : FSA DH 42er
Kettenführung : Chaindog + Chaincat
Vorbau : POINT Tough Guy
Schlatwerk : Shimano XT
Kette : SRAM (ganz billige  )
Ritzelblock : Shimano XT
Shifter : Shimano XT 9fach 
Lenker : Race Face Riser Air Alloy
Sattelstütze+Sattel+Schnellspanner : NoName Baumarkt Edition 
Griffe : Oury


----------



## biker1967 (12. Februar 2006)

Hier mal das Cube für meine Freundin (bilder folgen)

Rahmen:   Cube ATS Fully Lady 48 cm dunkelblau
Dämpfer:   RST 22
Gabel:       Manitou Luxe schwarz
Bremsen:   Vorne Louise 03, hinten HS33 05 silber
Schaltung: Nexus 8-Gang Freilauf mit Drehschalter, Capreo-Schaltwerk (Spanner)
Kurbel:      Coda CX2 29/44 schwarz
Steuersatz:FSA Orbit X
Vorbau:     SQ-Lab 836
Lenker:      Multi-Lenker (Modolo Yuma-Typ)
Sattel:       Selle Royal Gel
Felgen:      Rigida Zac19 schwarz
Reifen:       Schwalbe Silento II 47-622
Schutzbleche SKS Chromoplast silber 53mm


----------



## Leinetiger (12. Februar 2006)

Rahmen: Simplon Mythos 2006
Gabel: Manitou Skareb Platinum SPV 80mm
Steuersatz: FSA
Vorbau: Syntace F-99
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite Carbon 9°
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle
Sattelstütze: Tune
Bremsen: XTR V-Brake
Schaltwerk: XTR
Schalt/Bremshebel: XTR
Umwerfer: XTR
Kette: SRAM PC 48 (Winterkette)
Kassette: SRAM 830 (Winterkassette)
Innenlager: FSA Platinum Titan ISIS
Kurbel : FSA Team Issue Carbon
Pedale: Egg beater SL
LRS: Hügi240 / XR4.1 revo Speichen
Reifen: IRC Mythos II
Schläuche: Schwalbe XX light


----------



## ohne (12. Februar 2006)

Wat wiecht et denn?


----------



## Leinetiger (12. Februar 2006)

zu viel 
etwas über 9 kg


----------



## decolocsta (12. Februar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> zu viel
> etwas über 9 kg



soviel wiegt mein Rahmen plus Gabel alleine


----------



## IGGY (14. Februar 2006)




----------



## Stollengemse (15. Februar 2006)

Hallo stelle mein Bike kurz vor, stehen noch diverse Änderungen an
hauptsächlich wegen des Gewichts

Rahmen	Principia mac B 19"
Gabel	Marzocchi Bomber Z1 97'
Steuersatz	Humpert 1 1/8
Tretlager 	Shimano LX 97'
Kassette	Shimano XT 97'
Kurbeln 	Shimano LX 97'
Kette	Shimano HG 91
Vorbau	Syntace Megaforce
Lenker	Syntace Duraflite
Barends	XLC SuperlightsPedale	
Shimano PD-M959
Griffe	ODI Attack
Sattelstütze 	Syncros
Sattelklemme	Principia  
Sattel	Selle Italia Flite
Schaltwerk	Shimano XT 97'
Umwerfer	Shimano XT 97'
Schaltgriffe	Grip Shift SRT-800
Reifen Schwalbe Fast Fred
Schläuche	Conti Supersonic
Bremsen Magura HS 22
Brakebooster	Magura HS 22
Nabe vorne	Shimano XT 97' 36 Loch
Nabe hinten	Shimano XT 97' 36 Loch
Felgen Mavic Sub 217 36 Loch
Schnellspanner	Shimano XT 97'
Speichen	DT Comp
Tacho	Sigma Sport Bc 1200
Flaschenhalter Tacx Tao		
Bassworm	
Kettenstrebenschutz	Lizzard Skin Super Jum


----------



## Keiler13 (16. Februar 2006)

hallo
bin noch am schrauben kann aber nicht mehr alzulange dauer da gesten das hinterrad gekommen ist auf das ich schon 3 monate gewartet habe 

Rahmen:		Alutech Duell Dirt Urban 2006 in weiÃ
Gabel:		Marzocci z1 Light ETA
Steuersatz: 	Chris King No Thread Set gold
Innenlager: 	ng isis
Felgen: 		Mavic Deemax 06 mit 12x150er Hinterrad
SchlÃ¤uche: 	Schwalbe Standard
Reifen: 		Schwalbe
Vorbau: 		Race Face Diabolus  
Lenker: 		Roox Torque Bar
Griffe: 		Race Face Lock on grips
SattelstÃ¼tze: 	Race Face evolve
Sattel: 		Tioga multi control
Bremsen: 	Formula 4 Extreme
Bremshebel: 	Formula 4 Extreme
Schalthebel: 	lx sti 
SchaltzÃ¼ge: 	Nokon gold
Schaltwerk: 	XTR â99
Kurbel: 		Race Face Evolve DH
Pedale: 		Crank Brothers 5050
Ritzel: 		kcnc 9 fach
Kette: 		KMC 9 fach gold
KettenfÃ¼hrung:	Race Face
Sattelklemme:	Brave pogo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Palandt (16. Februar 2006)

Hallo zusammen! Ich habe den Winter effektiv genutzt und mir aus einem Ghost Rahmenkit folgendes aufgebaut:

Rahmen: Ghost FR Northshore 05
Dämpfer: Manitou Metel RP
Gabel: Manitou Stance Flow
Felgen: SUN S-TYPE
Naben: Nope
Reifen: Conti Diesel
Kurbeln: Race Face Evolve DH X-Type mit Race Face Bashguard
Innennlager: Race Face Evolve DH
Bremse vorne: Avid Juicy 7 203
Bremse hinten: Hayes HFX 203
Steuersatz: FSA Big Fat Pig
Vorbau: FSA DH 300
Lenker: FSA FR 330
Schaltung: Deore
Sattel: Tioga

So, wenn dann mal wieder ein wenig Kohle zusammengekommen ist, wird die Stance noch gegen eine 66 ausgetauscht werden.


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Februar 2006)

Nr. 1

Stevens M6 2003

Rahmen: Stevens M6 Race inkl. HS 2.043 g
Steuersatz: FSA ZS-3
Federgabel: Black Elite Air 80mm 1.480 g
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS V3 110mm 111 g
Lenker: Amoeba Scud Carbon 123 g
Griffe: Ritchey TrueGripWCS kurz 40 g
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket inkl. Kabel & Hüllen 274 g
Bremsen: Magura Louise 04 832 g
Umwerfer: SHIMANO XTR 02 TS, TP 118 g
Schaltwerk: SHIMANO XTR 03 207 g
Innenlager: FSA Platinum PRO Ti ISIS inkl. M14 Alu 198 g
Kurbel: FSA Afterburner ISIS 04 610 g
Pedale: Xpedo Mountain Force Mag/SL 270 g
Kette: SHIMANO XT short 266 g
Kassette: SHIMANO Dura Ace -- 12-25 174 g
Laufrad Vorne: Hügi 240 XR4.1d Comp alu 797 g
Laufrad Hinten: Hügi 240 XR4.1d Comp Alu 914 g
Schnellspanner: Mounty Lite Axle 66 g
Schlauch Vorne: Michelin Latex 137 g
Reifen Vorne: Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.0 373 g
Schlauch Hinten: Michelin Latex 137 g
Reifen Hinten: Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.0 387 g
Sattelstütze: USA Aluminium 27,2 350 185 g
Sattel: BEV Carbon Titan 134 g
Sattelschnellspanner: No Name 21 g

SUMME: 9.897 g


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Februar 2006)

Nr. 2

Bergamont Four Pro 05

Rahmen: Bergamont Four Pro 05 20,5"
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger SPV 3-Way AIR 04
Federgabel: Black Elite RTWD Lockout
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp V2 120mm
Lenker: Alu Flat Bar 580mm
Griffe: Ergon WP1
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Trigger
Bremsen: VR Julie 05, HR Louise 05
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore DS
Schaltwerk: SHIMANO XT 05
Innenlager: BB ES 51
Kurbel: Deore FC M 540 44er 32er Alu, Alu Kettenblattschrauben FSA
Pedale: Shimano 520er
Kette: XT
Kassette: XT 11-32
Laufrad Vorne: XT disc XR4.1d Comp alu
Laufrad Hinten: XT disc XR4.1d Comp Alu
Schnellspanner: XT
Schlauch Vorne: Michelin Latex
Reifen Vorne: Schwalbe Little Albert
Schlauch Hinten: Michelin Latex
Reifen Hinten: Ritchey ZED Race PRO
Sattelstütze: Ritchey comp
Sattel: Selle Royal SKN
Sattelschnellspanner: No Name


----------



## Deleted 8297 (19. Februar 2006)

Nr. 3

Univega RAM ES 950 05

Rahmen: Univega RAM ES 950 05 50cm
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger SPV 3-Way AIR 04
Federgabel: Black Elite 120mm
Steuersatz: Tioga No Stack
Vorbau: Tacoma X-Treme 90mm
Lenker: Tatto Riser Alu Bar 640mm
Griffe: Ergon MP1
Schalthebel: Deore RF
Bremsen: VR Hayes HFX 9 HD, HR Hayes HFX 9
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore DS
Schaltwerk: SHIMANO LX 04
Innenlager: FSA Mega EXO
Kurbel: FSA Gamma Drive Mega Exo
Pedale: Shimano 540er
Kette: XT
Kassette: LX 11-32
Laufrad Vorne: XT disc Mavic XM 321Comp alu
Laufrad Hinten: XT disc Mavic XM 321 Comp Alu
Schnellspanner: XT
Schlauch Vorne: Ritchey Lite
Reifen Vorne: Schwalbe Fat Albert
Schlauch Hinten: Ritchey Lite
Reifen Hinten: Schwalbe Albert
Sattelstütze: Tacoma Extreme
Sattel: Tacoma
Sattelschnellspanner: No Name


----------



## Stefan L. (19. Februar 2006)

Hi,
mein (einziges) Bike für Touren, zur Arbeit, zur Eisdiele;-) setzt sich seit september 05 so zusammen:

-Rahmen Banshee Scirocco Gr. L in opal grey
-Gabel Marzocchi MX Comp ETA 06er 120mm ohne decals
-Sattelstütze Banshee (Lizenz Kore, wird noch durch ne RF Atlas ersetzt...)
-Sattel Titec Ithys Patron (absolut empfehlenswert!)
-Lenker Titec hellbend 640mm, 1" rise
-Vorbau Syncros 100mm 5° mit Klappklemmung
-Steuersatz FSA Orbit Xtreme pro
-Kurbeln Shim. Hone
-Pedale NC 17 Magnesium
-Kette Sram PC 69
-Kassette Shim. XT
-Schalthebel Sram X9 Trigger
-Schaltwerk X9
-Umwerfer Shim. XT
-Laufräder: Shim. XT/ Mavic XM 719/ Fat Albert 2.35/ normale AV-Schläuche
-Bremsen: Avid single Digit 7 mit rim wrangler 2 Belägen
-Züge/Hüllen Standardware, wird bei Bedarf getauscht

Gewicht so um 12 kg, für mich (1,85, 95 kg) so das perfekte Allround-Bike. Disc vermisse ich bislang nicht, da das Berliner Umland recht flach ist und ich selten im Regen fahre.
Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bloody (7. März 2006)

@madbull
hab mir ma deine Liste kopiert und meine Parts reingeschrieben..^^

Also hier mein Spank Alfonso  ...:

Rahmen: Spank Alfonso 16"
Gabel: Marzocchi Dirt Jumper III 2005 100mm
Steuersatz: FSA PiG DH Pro
Innenlager: Truvativ Giga Pipe Team DH
Naben: Sun Ringlé Abbah SOS
Speichen: DT-2.0, schwarz
Felgen: Sun DoubleTrack 26"
Schläuche: Nokian Gazzaloddi DH
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35"
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt DH 2005
Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt DH 2005
Griffe: Castor LockOn
Sattelstütze: DaBomb DaPost
Sattel: Point Chill II 
Bremsen: Shimano Deore 2006 535er halt mit 6" Scheiben -> 8" Vorne kommt!
Bremshebel: Shimano Deore 2006
Schalthebel: SRAM X.7
Bremszüge: Shimano Hydraulik Standard
Schaltzüge: SRAM X.7
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.7
Kettenführung: Truvativ Box Guide
Kurbel: Nope Dual
Pedale: Crankbrothers 5050X
Kassette: SRAM 970
Kette: SRAM PC991

Fährt sich super das Teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speichennippel (7. März 2006)

Hier ist mein neues:

Mit dem ganzen unnötigen Kram, der weiter unten steht, wiegt der Bomber 14,6 kg.

Rahmen: Cannondale Furio-x
Gabel: Fatty Ultra
Vorderradnabe: Shimano XT Nabendynamo
Hinterradnabe: Rohloff OEM2 rot mit Kettenspanner
Felgen: Rigida Zac19 (vo), Mavic XM317, beide schwarz
Reifen: Schwalbe Black Shark light 2,3", normale Schläuche
Vorbau und Stütze: Cannendale
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR 165g
Lenker: Ritchey Pro OS
Griffe: Terry Ergon
BarEnds: Weiss nicht von wem.
Flaschenhalter: 2 Tacx Tao
Kette: Sram PC59
Kurbel: Hone mit 46er TA Kettenblatt
Pedale: Shimano PDM 540
Bremsen: XT V-Brake XTR Bremshebel

Klingel: BBB
Tacho: S625X
Steigungsmesser: Mounty
Schutzbleche: SKS Shok Blades
Pumpe: Minipumpe
Licht: Eigenbau (vo) 2 Smart Rückleuchten
Werkzeug: TopPeak Tool-Bar, Kettendrücker, Ersatzschlauch in Radflasche verpackt


----------



## Nowoofer (7. März 2006)

ja dann gebe ich meine teile auch mal zum besten!! vorweg alle xt teile sind aus der ersten generation!!

Rahmen: GT Karakoram 92
Gabel: PAIOLI
Steuersatz: Shimano XTR Gewinde erste Serie
Innenlager: Shimano XT 4-Kant
Naben: Shiman XT
Speichen: ?
Felgen: Araya RM 20
Schnellspanner: Shimano XT
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: Bontrager
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Ritchey WTC
Griffe: Ritchey
Sattelstütze: Shimano XT
Sattel: Fizik Gobi
Sattelklemme: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Züge: Shimano
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Shimano XT
Ritzel: Shimano XT
Kette: Shimano HG 90
Barends: Ritchey WTC


----------



## aka (7. März 2006)

So, nachdem ich schon laenger wieder ein Stahlrad wollte bin ich endlich fuendig geworden. Die Teile stammen ueberwiegend von meinem GMP...

Rahmen: Voodoo Wanga
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Pro
Steuersatz: RF Deus
Innenlager: keine Ahnung, aber ISIS
Naben: DT Onyx
Speichen: irgendwas von DT
Felgen: ich glaube Mavic 219?
Schnellspanner: Shimano LX
Schläuche: ?
Reifen: Michelin XCR bzw. XLS
Vorbau: RF Evolve
Lenker: Salsa Moto Flat Bar
Griffe: Syntace Screw on Grips
Sattelstütze: Roox S?
Sattel: Flite in Kotzgrün
Sattelklemme: Salsa
Bremsen: Magura HS33
Schalthebel: Sram S7
Züge: Shimano
Schaltwerk: Sram S7
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Kurbel: RF Evolve
Pedale: Time Alium
Ritzel: eine von Sram
Kette: wieder was von Sram
Barends: weiss nicht
Klingel: ?

Und so siehts aus:


----------



## Bömmel__ (10. März 2006)

Hi,

nach 2 Rahmenbrüchen am Bergwerk Mercury(Risse im Hinterbau) . Habe ich mich Für was anderes entschieden.

Habe mir einen Poison Arsen gekauft.

Gruss

Bömmel


----------



## paradox (10. März 2006)

Bezeichnung	Gewicht
Scott Nitrous	2923
Manitou Sherman Breakout PLUS SPV	2560
Cane Creek Double X	220
Syntace VRO 1.5	266
Syntace Vector Carbon	174
Manitou Swinger 3 Way Air SPV	324
Ritchey WCS	50
Sram X.O. Trigger	252
Formula Oro 200	434
Formula Oro 180	463
Shimano XTR	130
Sram X.O. 	208
Nokon Rohloff	110
Shimano XTR	102
Shimano XTR	700
Crankbrothers Mallet C	548
Sram PC 89 R	275
Dura Ace 12-27	180
Tune Kong Superscharf	209
5.1 D	502
Sapim CX Ray mit Alu Nippeln	303
Alu	
Tune King MK 	166
5.1 D	506
Schwalbe SV 14	132
Schwalbe SV 14	126
Nobby Nic 2,4	644
Nobby Nic 2,4	630
XTR 	65
Syntace P6	254
SLR T1	220
Scott 	37
Sigma 
Alu	 
Keine Spacer	 
Summe	13.713

Updates geplannt!!!


----------



## dioXxide (10. März 2006)

Wobei Poison nicht länger halten wird.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (10. März 2006)

@ paradox

Und was sagt mir die Signatur jetzt? Richtig, damonsta hat recht 

Aber sehr geiles Bike  
Grüße

Der böse Wolf


----------



## DirtMTB (10. März 2006)

Moinsen leut.....

Hier mein neues gutes Stück!!!!

Rahmen: Dynamics HT für kleines Geld (noch....)
Gabel: RS Recon 351 U-Turn
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Lenker: FSA XC-190
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR ´06 V&H 180er 
Kurbeln: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Rapidfire
Kette & Kassette: Shimano XT
Felgen: Mavic XM321
Naben: Shimano XT
Speichen: DT 2.0
Schnellspanner: Shimano XT
Reifen: Conti Gravity
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp
Sattel: Selle... Flite
Pedalen: Atomlab Trailking ´04
Griffe: Nox

Das wars glaub ich.....

Würde ja gern nen Bild einfügen weiß allerdings nich wie dat geht.....sorry
Gruß Jan


----------



## paradox (10. März 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> @ paradox
> 
> Und was sagt mir die Signatur jetzt? Richtig, damonsta hat recht
> 
> ...



@ wolf: wenn ich fertig bin mit dem tunen dann habe ich ein bike unter 13kg, vorne 150mm-hinten 170mm federweg... aber wenn du es nicht glaubst dann warte noch ein paar tage, wenn es fertig sein wird dann poste ich es mal. 

grüße chris  

ps: ich finde meine signatur witzig. und es gibt weisgott schlechtere signaturen,


----------



## Bömmel__ (10. März 2006)

dioXxide schrieb:
			
		

> Wobei Poison nicht länger halten wird.



Er muss nur 1 1/2 Jahre halten,dann hat er den Bergwerk schon übertrumpft.

und der ist auch schon 2 mal gebrochen,nur nach 11 jahren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## votecstoepsl (11. März 2006)

Bömmel schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> nach 2 Rahmenbrüchen am Bergwerk Mercury(Risse im Hinterbau) . Habe ich mich Für was anderes entschieden.
> 
> ...



Lass Dich net ärgern, fahre auch Arsen, auch mal heftiger, und das hält!


----------



## CarbonDealer (11. März 2006)

Was haltet Ihr von der Neuen Federgabel: Kilo?????????
Der Andi


----------



## PeterAnus (11. März 2006)

hier mein yeti:


----------



## Carcassonne (12. März 2006)

Mein noch jungfräuliches Rewel Titan. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig.
LRS, Schnellspanner, Innenlager und Kette werden noch getauscht.


_ Rahmen:_          Rewel Titan 18'' 
_ Gabel:  _ RockShox Reba Team 
_ Steuersatz: _	  FRM C-Set WorldCup 1 1/8" 
_ Vorbau:  _ Syntace F99 120mm Titanschrauben 
_ Lenker:   _ Syntace Duraflight Carbon 6° 
_ Lenkerstopfen:_ Syntace CRB 
_ Barends:    _      Woodman Carbon 
_ Griffe:     _        Schaumstoff gekürzt 

_ Sattelstütze: _   Rewel Titan 31,8 400mm 
_ Sattelklemme: _  Rewel 35.6mm 
_ Sattel:      _      Specialized Toupe 

_ Bremse vorn:  _ Avid Single Digit Ti 
_ Bremse hinten: _ Avid Single Digit Ti 
_ Bremsgriffe:   _ Avid Speed Dial Ti 


_ Innenlager:  _       FSA Ultimax Chromoly  68/110,5 
_ Kurbeln:    _         Middleburn RS7 Duo
_ Kurbelschrauben:_ Middleburn Titan 
_ Pedale:    _          Xpedo Ti/Ti 

_ Kassette:     _ Shimano DuraAce CS7700 (12-25) 
_ Schaltwerk:  _ Sram X.0 Short cage 2006 
_ Umwerfer:   _ Shimano XTR FD-M961 
_ Schaltgriffe: _ Sram Gripshift 

_ Vorderrad:   _ Mavic 717, DT Comp, XT 
_ Hinterrad:      _ Mavic 717, DT Comp, XT 
_ Schnellspanner: _ Shimano XT 

_ Reifen vorn:  _ Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.1 
_ Reifen hinten:   _ Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.1 
_ Schlauch vorn: _ Schwalbe XX-Light 
_ Schlauch hinten: _ Schwalbe XX-Light 

_ Kette:       _ Sram PC59 
_ Züge:     _ Avid Flak Jack 
_ Flaschenhalter:  _ BBB Superlight 002 Titan ​


----------



## kantiran (12. März 2006)

Rahmen Cube LTD SL
Schaltwerk XT 2005
Umwerfer XT 2005
Kurbel Hone
Pedale Shimano 520
Kette XT
Schalt-/Bremseinheit LX 2005 DC
Bremse LX Disc 2005
Laufräder Mavic/ Naben XT/ Speichen DT
Reifen Racing Ralph 2.25 Evolution
Sattelstütze RFR
Sattel SLR TransAm
Steuersatz FSA
Lenker Syntace Ecorizer
Vorbau Syntace F99
Gabel RS Reba Race Remote PopLoc, U-Turn
Schaltzüge Gore RideOn
Gewicht momentan ca. 11.7 kg


----------



## Yvschen (12. März 2006)

,


----------



## Yvschen (12. März 2006)

hi, 

heute nach der ersten richtigen tour mit meinem voitl musS ich sagen das es so ist wie ich es mir vorgestellt habe; aber hier nun die teile:

voitl mc VIII rahmen (in wunschfarbe )
tioga steuersatz
marzocchie marathon s gabel 
dt swiss ssd210 lo (wird gegen längeren eingtauscht, hat jetzt zu wenig travel)
race prodigy xc kurbel 
race face signature innenlager (isis)
race face deus xc vorbau
race face lenker
smica sattelstütze
selle italia lady sattel
magura julie bremse (wird noch gegen marta getauscht)
lrs mit cerit naben (wird noch gegen ringle flea disc getauscht)
xt schaltwerk (wird noch gegen x9 getauscht)
lx shifter (wird noch gegen x9 trigger getauscht)
deore kassette (wird gegen xt getauscht)
kette shimano hg 93
umwerfer sram x-gen
reifen racing ralph 2.25
pedale noname (wird noch gegen pdm-324 getauscht)
griffe noname (wird noch gegen ritchey wcs getauscht)
züge nokon, durchgehend verlegter innliner
ventilkappen alu-eloxierter mit laser beschrifteter würfel

bitte schreibt mir eure meinung dazu.
ich finde es ist ein schönes lady bike geworden, der rahmen ist echt klasse, leicht und schön steif.

liebe grüße 

yvschen


----------



## CarbonDealer (12. März 2006)

DAs Foto ist aber net von Heute???? Oder?


----------



## CarbonDealer (12. März 2006)

Das bike wirkt sehr schön!!
Top!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Yvschen (12. März 2006)

CarbonDealer schrieb:
			
		

> DAs Foto ist aber net von Heute???? Oder?



hi, 

das photo ist heute vor der tour gemacht worden, ja kaum zu glauben aber es hat kurzweilig die sonne gescheint,  

liebe grüße

yvschen


----------



## CarbonDealer (12. März 2006)

War nur so erstaunt, weil bei uns cm hoch der Schnee liegt und bei dir garnichts zu sehen ist!! Wo kommst du her??
Andi


----------



## Master | Torben (14. März 2006)

Von mir gibts -->mal wieder<-- ein Update....

Fangen wir bei Mums Rad an (Kosten: 350 Euro):

Rahmen: Univega DX-902
Gabel: Manitou Axel ELite 2005 , 80mm
Steuersatz: Ahead-Set
Vorbau: Kalloy
Lenker: Kalloy
Griffe: Giant
Sattelstütze: noch keine
Sattelklemme: Giant
Sattel: noch keinen
Bremsen: Magura Julie 2004
Innenlager: Shimano Deore (nicht aufm Bild)
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore (nicht aufm Bild)
Pedale: Standard-Alukäfig-Pedale 
Kassette: Shimano Deore
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore LX
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Deore LX
Vorderrad: Alex DM18, DT Comp, Shimano
Hinterrad: Alex DM18, DT Comp, Shimano
Reifen: 2.0" ausm Discounter
Schläuche: ausm Discounter
Kette: Shimano Deore

Fährt sich wirklich gut, die Parts laufen ordentlich und Mum findets toll.






Nächstes Bike, das meiner Freundin (Kosten: 700 Euro):

Rahmen: Sunn Duall+
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Pro Deluxe
Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 Drop Off ETA 2003
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig
Vorbau: Amoeba Borla
Lenker: Amoeba Borla
Griffe: Amoeba Borla
Sattelstütze: Ritchey
Sattelklemme: NoName
Sattel: Selle Italia Freccia
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5 185/160
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT Octalink
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore XT Octalink
Pedale: Standard-Alukäfig-Pedale 
Kassette: S-Ram 970
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Deore XT
Vorderrad: Singletrack, DT Comp, Shimano Deore XT
Hinterrad: Singletrack, DT Comp, Shimano Deore XT
Reifen: 2,2" Schwalbe Jimmy
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Kette: Shimano Deore XT

Meine Freundin is super zufrieden soweit - Bild kommt bald.

Zuletzt nun meine Karre (Kosten 1200):

Rahmen: ACT Firestarter
Dämpfer: 5th Element Coil
Gabel: Rock Shox Boxxer 151
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
Vorbau: Truvativ XR
Lenker: Truvativ XR
Griffe: Castor Lock On
Sattelstütze: Ritchey
Sattelklemme: NoName
Sattel: Selle Italia Octavia Genuine
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 2004 180/180
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech2
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore XT Hollowtech2
Pedale: Point Alien II
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Schaltgriff: Shimano Deore XT
Vorderrad: Singletrack, DT Comp, Grimecca QR20
Hinterrad: Singletrack, DT Comp, Shimano Deore XT
Reifen: 2,35" Maxxis Larsen TT
Schläuche: Maxxis
Kette: Shimano Deore XT

Soweit super zufrieden! Vielleicht mal anderen Lenker und Vorbau aber das hat Zeit


----------



## nippelspanner (14. März 2006)

Ob das so sinnvoll ist, einen XC-Rahmen (Firestarter) mit Doppelbrücke zum Freireiter aufzubauen? Hoffe, Du trägst FF und Protektoren....!


----------



## DeathMagick (14. März 2006)

Cube Elite SC Laserline


----------



## Radlerin (15. März 2006)

Rahmen: Specialized Hardrock CroMo (2001)
Gabel: Specialized Hardrock CroMo
Steuersatz: Ritchey
Innenlager: Race Face Evolve X-Type
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve XC
Kettenblatt: Race Face Evolve XC 44er
Naben: Shimano LX
Felgen: Mavic X517 CD
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred 2.0
Vorbau: Atomlab GI CroMo
Lenker: Atomlab GI Street CroMo
Griffe: Castor LockOn
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Flite 
Bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7
Bremshebel: Avid Single Dial 7
Schalthebel: -
Bremszüge: Jagwire Ripcord
Schaltzüge: -
Schaltwerk: -
Umwerfer: -
Pedale: Ritchey Pro MTB V4
Ritzel: 18er
Kette: Eastern Bondage Chain
 
Gewicht: irgendwas zwischen 10 und 11 kg...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maniac_0907 (15. März 2006)

Rahmen: Cannondale CAD 3 weiss pulverbeschichtet 
Gabel: MARZOCCHI MX Comp 85
Steuersatz: Ritchey Comp
Vorbau: Ritchey Comp
Lenker: Ritchey Comp
Bremsen: Magura HS 33 Tomac Edition mit Stahlflexleitungen
Kurbeln: Race Face Forged in silber
Umwerfer: Shimano LX
Schaltwerk: Shimano LX
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore Rapidfire
Kette & Kassette: Shimano XT
Felgen: Mavic XM321
Naben: SRAM 9.0 in weiss - der Optik wegen 
Speichen: DT 2.0
Schnellspanner: Shimano XT
Reifen: Reifen MythosXC II Set Redwall
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Comp
Sattel: Steppenwolf (hat ich noch übrig und ist super bequem)
Pedalen: Shimano clickies
Griffe: Race Face good and evil in rot

Bilder folgen noch. Ein paar Sachen will ich noch verändern, aber eigentlich ist es ein Sorglosrad. Einfach rauf setzen und fahren. Mir gefällts und das ist wichtig.


----------



## hbGiant (15. März 2006)

cc renner

Rahmen: rocky mountain team scandium 2005
Gabel: erst sid dual air 06 nun reba sl 06
Steuersatz: race face deus
Vorbau: race face deus
Lenker: race face next 
Bremsen: Magura marta/ marta sl bremshebel nachdem einschicken
Kurbeln: Race Face deus
Umwerfer: Shimano xtr 
Schaltwerk: sram x.o
Schalthebel: sram x.o trigger
Kette & Kassette: sram pg990 / pc 99 hollowpin
Felgen: wenn ich das nun wüsste 
Naben: american classic
Speichen: DT 2.0
Schnellspanner: american classic
Reifen: slicks die unkaputtbaren dinger... kp wie die heissen
Sattelstütze: race face deus
Sattel: ein schöner 
Pedalen: point (selbst bearbeitet, gefräst)
Griffe: Race Face lock on
(fals ich in meinem leben jemals wieder geld haben sollte, kommt da ein noch leichterer lrs rein, dann komm ich auf ca 10,5 kg)

dirt/street hobel

Rahmen: 24 bicyles le moon
Gabel: MARZOCCHI Dirt jumper 2
Steuersatz: race face diabolus
Vorbau: race face diabolus oder truvantiv holzfeller (hab noch keinen)
Lenker: race face diabolus
Bremsen: hayes nine
Kurbeln: we the people crank (rot)
Umwerfer: single speed
Schaltwerk: single speed
Schalthebel: single speed
Kette & Kassette: single speed
Felgen: single track
Naben: vueltec dh
Speichen: DT 2.0
Schnellspanner: irgendwelche titan
Reifen: irgendwelche roten/ schwarzen (macht mir mal vorschläge per pn) 
Sattelstütze: race face diabolus oder wieder truvantiv holzfeller (auch noch nicht da)
Sattel: wer braucht denn sowas ...
Pedalen: butterfly irgendwas signature chully oder so
Griffe: Race Face good and evil in rot (oder die lock on)


----------



## mountainlion (18. März 2006)

hab bis jetzt nur komplettbikes gekauft, aber als ich in mehreren bike-magazinen gelesen habe das das bergamont kiez dirt so gut sein soll und ich ein dirt street spaßbike mir zulegen wollte, schaute ich spaßhalber bei ebay nach-und sieheda es gab einen rahmen inkl. ein paar parts.
Ich habs ersteigert und jetzt bin ich dabei es fertig aufzubauen.

folgendes war bei der Auktion dabei: (gesamtpreis 274 inkl. versand bei ebay)
Rahmen: Bergamont Kiez Dirt 66
Gabel: Manitou stance static
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 
Sattelstütze: Tattoo
Sattel: SDG- Bel Air

folgendes hanbe ich schon gekauft:
Pedale: Specialized lo pro Mag Platform (ebay inkl versand 48)
Vorbau: Reverse "Würfel" (ebay inkl versand 27,50)

Ich möchte versuchen mit dem preis unter dem des serienbikes zu bleiben (990EURO) und trotzdem bessere teile als am komplettbike zu verbauen.

folgendes möchte ich noch kaufen(vorschläge erwünscht   ) (bleiben noch knapp unter 640 Euro Kapital  )
Reifen: Kenda K-Rad 24 od. Schwalbe Table Top 24 
Schlauch:Kenda Superlight
Laufradsatz: Sun Single Track
Kette: KMC-Kool Chain od. Eastern Bondage od. Shadow Interlock
Kurbel: Reverse Styx
Lenker: Easton Monkeybar EA30-70 25,4 und hi rise od. NC-17 DH pro hi-rise
griffe: Bmx mit flansch und alu/stahl bar caps
Sattel: Velo dirt mosher seat
Bremse (nur hinten mit 160er scheibe) : Avid BB5/7 od. magura julie

*Ich bin für vorschläge kritik tipps trick und anregungen offen*


----------



## dirtPunk (19. März 2006)

mein süßes kleenet Ding:

Superfly Fixstern
Fox VanillaR100
FSA the Pig DHPro
Atomlab G.I. Lenker und Vorbau
Primo Griffe
XTR Bremshebel
Odyssey Bremszug orange
XT V-Brake hinten
RaceFace NorthshoreDH Kurbel
Odyssey Pedale in braun
Truvativ Innenlager
KMC Coolchain
TheShadowConspiracy Sattel
NOX-Klemme...eigentlich unpassend, aber hat nix gekost`  
Atomlab G.I. Dirt Hinterrad mit selfmade SS-Apapter
DMR Revolver Nabe und Tioga Felge vorn...bald auch hinten
BMW-Barends
Reifen: Schwalbe TableTop vorn und DMR Moto hinten

Gewicht : 13,5 kg


----------



## foda (20. März 2006)

Servus,
hier meines. Sollte vom Konzept sowas werden wie das von Paradox (wunderschön), nur mit etwas mehr Augenmerk auf Stabilität.


----------



## fl1p (20. März 2006)

Moin,

-Rahmen: Vario Harissa Team
-Gabel: Marzocchi 888rc
-Bremsen: Avid Juicy 5
-Lenker: Syntace Lowriser
-Laufräder: Mavic Deetraks
-Sattelstütze: NC-17
-Sattel: Funn Full Throttle
usw, ach, ich hab keine Lust mehr.  


|EDIT|: Ja ja, die Leitungen sind noch zu lang und nicht verlegt...


----------



## paradox (20. März 2006)

foda schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> hier meines. Sollte vom Konzept sowas werden wie das von Paradox (wunderschön), nur mit etwas mehr Augenmerk auf Stabilität.




danke,  

ist aber auch schön, sehr schön, halt etwas zurückhaltender, mir gefällt es, ...
wie schwer ist es und wo ist die teile liste???  

lg  chris


----------



## foda (21. März 2006)

Hier die Teileliste:

Rahmen:		Nicolai Helius FR Gr.:L in Bronze eloxiert
Dämpfer:        Fox DHX 3
Gabel:		  Marzocchi Z1 FR1 2005
Getriebe:	  Rohloff 500/14 mit 16er Ritzel
Steuersatz:	 Race Face Diabolus
Vorbau:		  Thomson X4 70mm
Lenker:		   Syncros Bulk 7075 OS
Griffe:		    Ritchey WCS
Bremsen:	 Magura Louise FR 210 vorne 180 hinten
Kurbel:		   Shimano XT mit 44er Kettenblatt
Pedale:		   Odyssey Jim Cielencki
Kettenführung:  Rohloff Kettenführung CC
Kettenspanner:  Rohloff Kettenspanner CC
Kette:		   Standard Shimano 8fach
Sattelstütze:	  Thomson
Sattel:		    Selle Italia SLR
Laufrad v:	  Hügi 440 in Mavic D3.1 verbunden mit DT Comp
Laufrad h:	  Rohloff in Mavic 823 verbunden mit DT Comp
Reifen:		   Michelin Hot S UST 2.2

Gewicht liegt mit der Ausstattung zwischen 16 und 17.


----------



## ghostlector (21. März 2006)

Rahmen: Ghost FR7500
Dämpfer: X Fusion PVA 200mm
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber All Mountain1
Steuersatz: FSA Pig
Vorbau: Ritchey SC OS
Lenker: GID OS
Griffe: point
Sattelstütze: Ritchey pro
Sattelklemme: GID
Sattel: San Marco ERA
Züge: Nokkon
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 2004 190/180
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT03 Hollowtech
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore XT03 Hollowtech
Pedale: TIME Z
Kassette: Sram
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltgriff: Sram Attack/ MRX
Vorderrad: Mavic219 , DT Comp, MAGURA FR
Hinterrad: Mavic219, DT Comp, HÜGI FR
Reifen: 2,40 Big Betty VR gooey gluey/HR orc
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Kette: Sram


----------



## OlieKolzigFan (1. April 2006)

*Rahmen:*	Azonic Evolution II
*Gabel:*	Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 2006
*Steuersatz:*	FSA Pig Pro DH
*Vorbau:*	Truvativ Hussefelt 2006
*Lenker:*	Truvativ Hussefelt 2006
*Griffe:*			Nox Sticky Grips
*Bremsen:* Avid Juicy Five 2006 (203 mm)
*Innenlager:*		Truvativ Howitzer Team 2006
*Kurbeln:*		Truvativ Hussefelt 2006
*Kettenführung:*	Truvativ BoxGuide
*Pedale:*		DMR V12
*Schaltwerk:* SRAM X-7 2006 (medium cage)
*Shifter:* SRAM X-7 2006
*Kette:* SRAM PC-99 HollowPin
*Kassette:* SRAM PG-980 2006
*Schalthülle:*		Elvedes
*Sattel:*			Funn Race Lite
*Sattelstütze:*		Truvativ XR Double Clamp
*Sattelkleme:*		Pro-Lite
*Felgen:*		Spank Stiffy 40AL
*Speichen: * DT Swiss Champion 2.0
*Nippel:* DT Swiss Messing
*Naben:*		Veltec DH
*Schläuche: * Schwalbe
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted61137 (1. April 2006)

Rahmen         :GT Zaskar '96 
Gabel            :Rock Shox SID WorldCup Carbon
Vorbau          :Bontrager Carbon 80mm
Spacer          :FSA Carbon
A-Head Kappe :FSA Carbon
Lenker           :Easton MonkeyLite XC LO-Rise Carbon 660mm
Griffe             :Yeti 
Felgen           :Spinergy Spox Ceramic / Vectran
Reifen anaracer Smoke / Dart   2.1
Kurbel            :FSA Carbon
Pedale           :Mounty Special CNC
Innenlager      :FSA Platinum Pro Titan
Sattel            :Selle Italia Flite Evolution Carbon / Titan
Sattelstütze    :Race Face Deus XC
Schalt./Bre.    :XTR ST-M952  9-fach
Bremsen         :XT V-Brakes
Schaltwerk      :XTR RD-M952  9-fach
Umwerfer        :XTR FD-M960
Cassette         :XTR CS-M960  9-fach
Kette             :CN 7710
BrakeBooster   :Shimano Carbon
Strebenschutz :Mounty Special Carbon
Flaschenhalter :Edge Carbon


----------



## yu-moe (2. April 2006)

Also letztens fertig geworden:

Rahmen : Scott Voltage YZ 0 "Pritzel edition"
Laufräder: Atomlab Trailpimp 26"
Reifen : Maxxis Holyroller 26" x 2,4
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber Z1 Freeride2
Steuersatz: NOPE
Vorbau: Race Face Diabolus
Lenker : Nope Fat Madam
Bremsen : AVID Juicy 7 203er  und 185er scheiben
Schalteinheit : Sram X7 nur 9fach kasette
Kurbeln: Race Face Diabolus 175mm  mit Bashgard und einem 32er zahnrad
Sattel : Atomlab
und und und....

MFG MOE


----------



## siq (3. April 2006)

Hi

hier noch meine Liste:

*Rahmen*	             NICOLAI Helius CC 2005 "L" schwarz anodisiert 
*Dämpfer* DT SWISS 210L/190mm 
*Naben* DT SWISS Onyx Disc 36L VR/HR 
*Felgen* MAVIC F219 
*Speichen* DT SWISS Comp 2.8/1.8 schwarz
*Nippel* DT SWISS Alu prolock schwarz (72Stk.)
*Reifen* SCHWALBE RacingRalph 2.25hinten / 
SCHWALBE NobbyNic 2.25 vorne
*Schläuche* MAXXIS XXThin 0.6mm 26" 1.90-2.30
*Felgenband* SCHWALBE Polyamid 26" blau
*Schnellspanner* MAVIC Composite 
*Federgabel* ROCKSHOX Revelation 426 UTurnAir 100-130mm   
*Scheibenbremse* MAGURA Louise FR 2005, 180mm VA/HA inkl. GOODRIDGE Stahlflexleitungen silber 
*Sattelstütze*	THOMSON elite schwarz 31.8mm 
*Stützenklemme*	TUNE Würger 34.9mm 
*Kurbelsatz* SHIMANO Hone   44/32/22
*Pedale* SHIMANO PD-M540 
*Umwerfer* SHIMANO Hone FD-601 
*Schaltwerk* SRAM XO long gage
*Schalthebel* SRAM XO Trigger  
*Kassette* SRAM PG990 11-32
*Kette* SHIMANO XTR/DuraAce CN-7701 
*Steuersatz*	FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro INOX  
*Vorbau* SYNTACE F254 Superforce 120mm/6° 
*Lenker* SYNTACE Duraflite Carbon 9° 
*Barends*	             RITCHEY WCS 105mm 
*Lenkergriffe* ERGON Performance 
*Sattel*	             SPECIALIZED Avatar GEL BG 143mm 
*Züge* 	             Nokon Silber 
*Bikecompi *            VDO MC1.0

Gruss
Simon


----------



## daniel77 (9. April 2006)

Für meine Freundin aufgebaut:

Rahmen: Drössiger HT SL06
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy C hydracoil (2000er)
Steuersatz: Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Ritchey
Lenker: Ritchey
Griffe: Felt
Sattelstütze: Ritchey
Sattel: about to change (> wird `nen Terry Butterfly)
Bremsen: Shimano XT V-Brake
Innenlager: Shimano Deore LX
Kurbeln: Shimano Deore LX 03 Hollowtech
Pedale: Shimano SPD 323
Kassette:Shimano LX
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore
Schaltgriffe: Shimano Deore
Bremsgriffe: Shimano Deore
Vorderrad: Ritchey Rock Comp, Simano LX, DT Comp
Hinterrad: Exal XP 19, Simano LX, DT Comp
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC 2,1 Kevlar (rot)
Schläuche: Conti
Kette: Shimano LX


----------



## votecstoepsl (9. April 2006)

Auch mal wieder aktualisieren.

POISON Arsen
-Fox Dämpfer
-RS Psylo
-Vertikal
-SLK
-MPH II
-X0/X9
-Hollowtech II
......

Eben ein günstiges Fungerät!


----------



## derbengt (10. April 2006)

Meines....

Rahmen: Fatmodul SX 02
Gabel: Rock Shox Psylo XC
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 
Innenlager: Race Face Evolve
Naben: Magura Fun
Speichen: DT Comp 2 - 1,8 - 2
Felge vorn: Mavic 223
Felge hinten: Mavic 223
Schläuche: Schwalbe xtra light
Reifen vorn: Racing Ralph 2.25
Reifen hinten: Racing Ralph 2.25
Vorbau: Ritchey Pro
Lenker: Ritchey Rizer Pro
Griffe: Grip Shift
Sattelstütze: Ringle Moby
Sattel: Flite 
Bremse vorne: Magura Louise
Bremse hinten: Magura Louise FR
Bremshebel: Magura Louise
Schaltdrehgriffe: SRAM X9 
Schaltzüge: Jackwire
Schaltwerk: SRAM XO `05
Umwerfer: XT `05
Kurbel: Race Face
Pedale: Ritchey V3
Ritzel: XT Stahl 8-fach 12-32
Kette: SRAM PG 970

Diverse Schrauben von NC 17 + Flaschenhalter von tune


----------



## Jodok (11. April 2006)

..mein erstes selbst aufgebautes sieht so aus

Rahmen: Procees FST, S, weiß
Gabel: RS Pike 454 Air U-Turn
Dämpfer: RS Pearl 3.1
Steuersatz: Race Face
Innenlager: Horwitzer
Kurbelsatz: Holzfeller 22/36 m. Bashguard
Pedale: BBB Freeride
Sattelstütze: Race Face Deus
Sattel: Sells SLR Trans Am
Laufräder:
v. 440/CompS/5.1
h. 440/CompS/5.1 und 440/CompS/Sun Single Track 24; 12mm Steckachse
Reifen: Minion 2,35 F+R bze. High Roller 2,5 (für´s 24 er)
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace VRO
Lenkergriffe: Syntace Schraubgriffe
Bremsen: Formula Oro Puro, 200/200
Schalter: SRAM XO
Umwefer: SRAM X-Gen
Schaltwerk: SRAM  XO
Ritzelpaket: SRAM mit dem roten Aluspacer
Kette: SRAM mit Hohlnieten

...ist n schönes, Shimano-freies, Teil geworden.


----------



## votecstoepsl (15. April 2006)

Hallo Baer....

Da war ja echt mal ein Kommentar drin!  
Nun zur Cityschl.... Das was eigentlich eine alte Gurke die meine Frau mit in die Beziehung gebracht hat. Das war mal so ein "Quelle-Rad". Ich versuchte es also zum Zweck des auf-Arbeit-fahren etwas "brauchbar" zu machen.
Da der Rahmen schwarz war und ich ein Satz Laufräder mit schwarzen Speichen noch rumliegen hatte.....es soll ganz schwarz werden!  






Also:

-schwarzer "Quelle"-Rahmen
-Deore Kurbelsatz FC-M 440 Schwarz  
-Airline III Laufräder mit schwarzen Speichen von Rose
-schwarzes Deore Schaltwerk
-Deore V-Breaks (ja, die mal net schwarz)
-XCP-75
-Sattel von Bicycles....

....und noch ein paar Teile die eben so rumlagen. Naja, eigentlich lag alles rum, außer dem Sattel hab ich nix dazu gekauft. Ihrer war dann doch zu :kotz:

Günstig, aber für die City, die Optik zählt!  
Allerdings gibt es das Rad nicht mehr.  Erklärung hier.  

Gruß, Stefan


----------



## baerst5 (15. April 2006)

Tja, wie schade, das Bike hat(te) was ...
was für eine Bereifung war das?
Gruss, baerst5


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (16. April 2006)

hallo, hier mal das voitl von meiner schwiegermama:

Rockshox releation 426
rockshox mc3 dämpfer
voitl mc VIII rahmen
hone kurrbel
x-7 schaltwerk
x-gen umwerfer
louise fr bremsen
xt kassette
x-9 drehgriff
smica xlc superlight stütze
selle italia lady sattel
easton ea 50 lenker
easton ea 70 vorbau
softgriffe
shimano pedale 424
lrs noch cerit kommt aber noch onyx rein
reifen racing ralph

bild 1 mit radl von meiner freundin (das blaue)
bild 2 nochmal alleine 









grüße

christian


----------



## votecstoepsl (16. April 2006)

baerst5 schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, wie schade, das Bike hat(te) was ...
> was für eine Bereifung war das?
> Gruss, baerst5



Das waren Panaracer Dart II (vorn) und Smoke II (hinten). rollten wie ein Ochse mit drei Beinen, lenkte sich schwammig wie auf Schnecken, aber sahen geil aus! Lagen auch rum....


----------



## baerst5 (22. April 2006)

Nichts Besonderes, aber es fährt!

Hallo,
auf der Basis eines TREK Alpha-Aluminium Rahmens entstand unter hauptsächlicher Verwendung von Gebrauchtteilen und "Resten" ein günstiges MTB. Der LRS mit Deore Disk-Naben und Mavic X223 Felgen ist das einzige Neu-"Teil",
die Bomber Z1 ist Bj `97,
Bremsen MPH III,
Schaltung SRAM 7.0, Umwerfer Deore,
Kurbel LX (H II)

Gruss, baerst5


----------



## Mongoele (26. April 2006)

sieht komisch aus, is auch so...
ach ja, der typ auf dem bild is n kumpl...


----------



## Bayermansystem (28. April 2006)

Verzeit nix Bike!
KTM Hardtail,RST Sigma, Rohloff Speedhub14,Duble Tracks,dickes Gummi


----------



## RUDO (15. Mai 2006)

Dann will ich auch mal: Mein 'TrailRunner' ist nun seit letzter Woche endlich komplett in schwarz (Wechsel und Kurbel waren silber mussten noch getauscht werden) und wird jetzt auch hier in der Galerie "verewigt":





_Rahmen_..........BMC-Racing......4-Tuned X4EE 19"..Al 7005, Mehrgelenker
_Gabel_...........Rock Shox.......Pike Race.........Jg.'05, firm-Feder
_Dämpfer_.........DTswiss.........SSD 225...........165mm
_Steuersatz_......FullSpeedAhead..Orbit Z...........1 1/8"
_Vorbau_..........Spezialized.....XC-Stem...........Al 6061 CNC, OS 31.8mm, 75mm, 8°Rise, Tribal
_Lenker_..........Ritchey.........WCS Rizer.........AL TRX50 TB, OS 31.8mm, 65cm, 30mm Rise, 9°/3°
_Griffe_..........ODI.............Rogue "Lock On"...Schraubgriffe
_Sattelstütze_....Race Face.......Atlas.............DM 31.6mm
_Sattel_..........Selle Italia....SLR T1 Kevlar
_Bremse_..........Avid............Juicy five........Jg.'05, 2x185mm
_Bremsleitung_....Goodridge.......Stahlflexleitung
_Kurbelgarnitur_..Shimano.........Hone..............175mm, 44-32-22
_Pedale_..........CrankBrothers...Mallet C..........Schwarz
_Schaltwerk_......Shimano.........XTR / RD-M952.....Jg.'99
_Umwerfer_........Shimano.........XT / FD-760-E.....E-Type
_Schalthebel_.....Shimano.........XT / SL-M 751.....Rapidfire
_Kassette_........Shimano.........XT / M760-as......11-34z
_Laufrad_.........DTswiss.........440 FreeRide......Nabe: Hügi FR440, Felge: FR 440d
_Reifen vorne_....Schwalbe........Big Betty 2.4"....Faltreifen
_Reifen hinten_...Schwalbe........Nobby Nic 2.4"....Faltreifen
_Schlauch_........Continental.....MTB Light.........1,75 - 2,5"
_Kette_...........Shimano.........XT - HG93.........Ultegra 9-speed
_Schaltzüge_......Avid............Flak Jacket.......Fully Shielded
Gesamtgewicht...15 Kg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro Doc (15. Mai 2006)

Hi, ich bin noch dabei mir mein "neues" Bike aufzubauen. 
Wird leider noch was dauern da ich nicht viel Zeit neben der Uni habe. Na ja, so wirds mal aussehen:

Basis ist ein 2004er Specialized S-Works FSR Enduro mir Fox Float RL.
Gabel Minute 1:00 (Hauptsache Stahlfeder), 
Schaltung SRAM XO mit Trigger, Umwerfer denke mal XT, Kurbeln Shimano Hone,
Laufräder Sun Single Track mit XT Disk Naben (schön stabil), 
Anbauteile von Syntace, Thomson und Easton
Bremse weiß ich noch nicht, mal sehen evtl. Louise FR oder Formula Oro K18 / 24.


----------



## sir_imed (17. Mai 2006)

Hallo, ich möchte gerne zu den Menschen gehören die stolz darauf dürfen einen Traum in Erfüllung gebracht zu haben. Hier handelt es sich um mein Hobby und ganz speziell um das von mir erste Selbstaufgebaute Bike. Ich bin froh dass ich es geschafft habe, ich habe viel gespart und es hat sich gelohnt. Jetzt zu den Teilen(ich hoffe ich vergesse nichts):

Rahmen...........Cube Acid Hardtail, Alu 7005, bisschen schwer knapp 2 Kg aber ganz schön fett und verdammt schick, drauf stehe ich  
Gabel..............Rock Shox Judy J4 mit U-turn und Poplock, Poplock ist eine geile Sache, aber die Gabel ist verdammt schwer, 2,3 Kg, das Geld war mir zu knapp   es wird jetzt schon gespart für eine Fox Terralogic F80X.
Steuersatz.......FSA Orbit Z, ist nicht gerade das billigste aber ist jeden Cent Wert, alles aus Metall kein billiges Kunststoff. 
Vorbau............Specialized CNC Alu MTB Vorbau 31.8, 90 mm sehr leicht und sehr schick  
Lenker............Specialized XC Alu Flatbar, simple und leicht.
Griffe..............Ergon MR2, teuer schwer aber die geilsten Griffe in der Welt, es lohnt sich.  
Sattelstütze.....Ritchey WCS, nach schlechter Erfahrung mit Rictchey Comp bin ich umgstiegen auf Ritchey WCS.  
Sattel.............Selle Italia SLR Trans AM, Ledersattel mit Schlitz und sehr leicht 165 gr, einfach genial, Leute spart nicht beim Sattel. Ist mein zweiter Sattel, der erste war von V..o, billig im Preis und in der Verarbeitung  
Bremsen..........Magura HS33, die beste Felgenbremse in der Welt die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. Ist jeden Cent Wert, zwar umständlig beim Aufbauen aber funktionniert perfekt. Alleine dies gefühl beim bremsen mamma mia ich schmelze 
Kurbelgarnitur...Shimano XT Kurbelgarnitur FC-M 760, 44-32-22, mein ganzer Stolz, Kritik 0,000000000 %  
Pedale.............PDM 424 LX MTB-SPD-Pedal mit Kunststoffkäfig, genial  
Schaltwerk.......Shimano XT Schaltwerk RD-M 751 SGS, keine Probleme bis jetzt  
Umwerfer.........Shimano XT Umwerfer Standard FD-M 761 44 Z. 31,8 
Schalthebel......Shimano LX Rapidfire SL-M 571 sehr zuverlässig und extrem leciht zum bedienen  
Kette..............Shimano XTR/Dura Ace 9-fach Kette CN7701, teure Kette aber die rostet nicht  
Kassette..........ShimanoXT 9-fach Kassette CS-M760 11-32, schick leicht mehr weiß ich nicht drüber ist ja auch meine erste Erfahrung, bis jetzt läuft ganz gut  
Laufrad............Mavic 317 Felgen in Schwarz, Speichen in schwarz und Naben Deore HB-M510 vorne und FH-M530 Hinten alles in schwarz. 
Reifen..............Big Apple 26x2.35, sehr preiswert, fett und megaschnell, Rollwiderstand wie bei Rennradreifen, die Reifen rollen soooo schön, wer die noch nicht probiert hatte ist selber Schuld. Ich fahre viel auf Asphalt und sehr lange Strecken, 50 bis 100 Km, und da merkt man es wenn man solche geniale Reifen hat, allerdings verdammt schwer und bei Nässe sind sie sehr schwer, daher habe ich mir für die nasse Saison Fast Fred 26x2.4 geholt, sind sehr leicht und haben eine besseren Grip.
Schlauch..........Schwalbe AV13  26" Autoventil
Felgenbänder....Schwalbe
Flaschenhalter...Tacx Tao schwarz, Alu-Kunststoff, günstig und leicht
Flasche............Tacx
Beleuchtung......Hinten Sigma Cuberider Vorne Sigma Triled, minimaler Batterieverbrauch, sehr leicht, sehr schick, Montieren und Demontieren ist kinderleicht.
Schutzbleche.....SKS Schockblade ideal für Federgabeln, SKS X-Blade, das beste was man für Geld haben kann  
Radcomputer.....No-Name Produkt von Lidl, drahtlos, Batterie und Solarzellenbetrieb, billig und hat trotzdem viele Funktionen.
Klingel..............1 euro Klingel 

Ein Foto gibts demnächst


----------



## streetrules (18. Mai 2006)

-NPJ Hausmeister in schwarz 399,00
-Dirt Jumper 1+2 499,00
-24Seven Supercross Laufräder 24'' Vorne Schnellspanner, Hinten Singlespeed Nabe 16T, 10 mm Achse 259,90 
-Profile Tioga FS100 2,1 24" 2x25,00
-Snafu Thirteen Cranks in Gold 199,00
-24Seven Slack Pedal in Gold 95,00
-bremshebel (hinterbremse) Snafu C-Lever Braeklever in Gold 11,50 
-24Seven Suicide Lenker 39,99 
-Tioga Quub vorbau 39,95
-Kette KMC Cool Chain light 22,95
-Sattel stange Revell Light Seatpost in Gold 45,00 
-Griffe Revell Grips 9,00 
-24Seven Singlespeed Kit 14t 24,00 
-sattel Eastern seat 35,00
-Kettenblatt DK ic Sprocket 33t 42,00
-Satteklemme Revell Seatclamp in Gold 22,00
-Hinterbremse Gatorbrake 8-Piston 289,00
-Bautenzug bremse Demolition 13,00
-Schlauch Autoventil 2x3,99 
GESAMT PREIS: 2103,27


----------



## pEju (19. Mai 2006)

da hab ich was auf dem rechner - perfekt für hier würde ich sagen...


----------



## Net-Knight1 (19. Mai 2006)

Hier mal mein neues... (am Mittwoch aufgebaut)

Geräteträger: Ghost AMR 9000


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2006)

Edit: Liste im Anhang; Gewicht-Potential gibt's vor allem noch beim LRS & Reifen...


----------



## kh-cap (20. Mai 2006)

hier auch mein liebling  

rahmen: trek fuel ex 7 (wegen der farbe) / november 05
gabel: rs reba sl / november 05
dämpfer: rs mc3 / november 05
schaltung, kurbel, bremsen: xt dc / april 04
steuersatz: crane creek / november 05
vorbau + lenker: race face deuce xc / november 05
hörnchen: tune / april 06
stütze: tune / november 05
schnellspanner: tune / april 06
flaschenhalter: tune / april 06
sattel: selle slr gel flow / april 06
pedale: pdm 959 / april 04
lrs: xt naben, felge dt xr 4.1 d, speichen dt comp schwarz /april 06
mäntel: conti supersonic 2.1 (werden öfters getauscht  )
kette und kasette: xt
gewicht: 12,3 kg

das bild ist vor april 06 aufgenommen, also noch nicht alle neuerungen zu sehen.


----------



## Nightfly.666 (20. Mai 2006)

So das hier ist mein "Lebenswerk". Seit 9 Jahren in Betrieb und ständigem Wandel unterworfen, wobei es immer teurer wird. Habe als 15-jähriger von meinem erstverdienten Geld den Rahmen gekauft und damit angefangen .

- Serotta Colorado ATX
- Schaltung: LX Kurbel, DX-Umwerfer, Rest XT 7-fach verschiedene Jahrgänge von 93-2004, 
- Pedale: Peregrine BMX Leckerlies, CNC-gefräst mit gedichteten Nadellagern
- Sattelstütze und Vorbau: Syncros
- Bremsen: Magura Johnny T, Alutec-Booster
- Lenker: RaceFace
- Hörnchen: Onza
- Laufräder: XT mit Mavic-Ceramic
- Gabel: Maxcycles
- Sattel: Flite (logisch...)
- als Schmuckstück der "coole" Ringlé Flaschenhalter

Bitte keine Kritik an der Farbgestaltung , selbige ist einfach unmöglich wenn man über so einen langen Zeitraum sein Rad verbessert und ausbaut.


----------



## G3Targa (21. Mai 2006)

Jawoll, das ist noch ein "echtes" Mountainbike!
Schicker Rahmen. Zur Frabe lasse ich mich jetzt nicht aus, hast du ja schon selbst gemacht. Selten putzen hilft, so mach ich das auch immer.


----------



## Dill (21. Mai 2006)

Mein altes MARIN Pine Mountain hab ich wiederbelebt.wiegt so um die 11,2kg und macht wieder irre Spass zu fahren.
Grüße
Ausstattung ist jetzt XT und Ritchey Pro früher wars LX und Marin lite
Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gefahradler (21. Mai 2006)

Hab auch was für euch, heute fertig geworden...


----------



## eHugo (28. Mai 2006)

Nun ja mein Bike is nun auch endlich fertig ahbe da mal ein paar bilder für euch  























Teileliste folget morgen

und achja nit wundern findet ihr auch unter Schwarze Lieblinge und unter CC kunstwerke


----------



## master474 (31. Mai 2006)

Hier mein esrter Eigenbau:


----------



## Zoda (31. Mai 2006)

Rahmen Marin Nail Trail Limeted
Fox TALAS RL (noch nie so ne geile gabel gefahren)
Mavic Crossmax XL Disc
Vorbau FSA Lenker FSA Sattelstütze FSA (wird auch noch durch was anderes ersetzt wenn ich wieder kohle habe)
Shimano XT Kurbelgarnitur FC-M 760
Shimano XTR Umwerfer FD-M 953
Shimano XT Kette HG 93
Shimano XT Kassette RC-M 760
Shimano XTR Schaltwerk RD-M 953
Shimano XTR Schalthebel ST-M 952
Shimano XT Scheibenbremsen 2003 mit Bremshebel
Avid Flak Jacket Schaltzugset
IRC Mythos II Kevlar Reifen (das werden in naher zukunft Nobby Nics)
Sattel Ford (ihrgendwas unbekanntes, wird noch ihrgendwas selle italia mäßiges)
Tioga SF-MX Pro


----------



## IGGY (31. Mai 2006)

master474 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier mein esrter Eigenbau:


Also ich sehe keins!


----------



## Enduro Doc (31. Mai 2006)

Drückst du links auf "fotos" - guckst du, kommt was (was auch immer das ist)!


----------



## daniel77 (31. Mai 2006)

IGGY schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich sehe keins!







Bitteschön  

Irgendwie `ne komische Geo


----------



## IGGY (31. Mai 2006)

Sieht komisch aus!


----------



## Deleted 8297 (31. Mai 2006)

Die Gabel ist bissi lang für den Rahmen?!

So, hier nach HT Zerlegung beim neu umgebautes Univega:





Nach Umbau auf eine silberne Louise "FR":





Teileliste:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (31. Mai 2006)

So, hier ist mein Liebling:




GT Avalanche 2.0 (Rahmen)
Psylo Race 80 mm
Louise FR 180/160 mm
Mavic Crossride 2006
Michelin XCR Dry² mit Conti Supersonic Schläuchen
Sram X.0 mit Gripshift X.0
Kassette Sram PG 990 mit rotem Spider (bisschen schwerer,aber schick!)
Kurbel Deore LX Hollowtech II (find ich schöner als XT, Geschmacksache)
Pedale XTR
Werfer XT
Kette XTR (CN7701)
Sattelstütze Trigon Carbon
Sattel Flite Tri Gel Titanium
Vorbau Guizzo 120 mm -5°
Lenker Truvativ Team Flatbar 580 mm
Griffe Ergon Race mit Magnesium 3-Finger Hörnchen


Gewicht liegt wohl so um und bei 11-12 Kg, kein Leichtgewicht, ich bin ja auch keins... Bewegt wird es fast täglich zwischen 20 und 50 Km, bei jedem Wetter und in jedem Gelände.

Ich finds einfach klasse, fährt sich super, und ausserdem ist es für meinen Geschmack wunderschön 

Manni


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

Hallo!
Mein Cannondale Scalpel. Ist noch nicht ganz fertig. Gabel, Lefty ELO CARBON; Bremsen, Puro Oro 180/160; Lenker, Syntace Duraflite Carbon; Pedale, Candy 4Ti in schwarz folgen noch.

Grüße


----------



## Seifert692 (2. Juni 2006)

*Teileliste*

Rahmen:                   Cannondale Scalpel 900
Gabel:                      Super Fatty DLR 80mm- Lefty Elo Carbon Ti folgt
Vorbau:                    Original Cannondale, 120mm
Lenker:                     momentan ohne- Syntace Duraflite Carbon folgt 
Bremsen:                  Avid 7 Carbon 203/185- Formula Puro Oro 180/160 folgt
Schalthebel:             Trigger XO
Griffe:                      Race Face
Kurbel:                     FC-M960 mit C116-Blätter 
Umwerfer:                XTR
Kette:                      KMC X10SL gold
Schaltung:               Sram XO
Kassette:                 XTR Titan
Laufräder:                Mavic Crossmax SL
Reifen:                     Schwalbe Racing Ralph, UST
Sattelstütze:            Thomson Masterpiece
Sattel:                     Selle Italia Teknologika​


----------



## Badracer (2. Juni 2006)

moin 
denke ma das hier fast jeder an seinem bike schraubt.
also hier mal meine liste:

Rahmen:Nicolai 2mxtb gr.S Farbe:camouflage
Gabel: Marzocchi
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
Innenlager: Race Face Diabolus Cup X-Type Innenlager
Naben: Atomlab GI 20mm
Speichen: 
Felgen: Sun Ringle Double Wide 24" 32Loch
Schläuche: Maxxis DH 
Reifen: Maxxis HighRoller 24"x2.7
Vorbau:Truvativ Husselfelt DH 2006
Lenker: Truvativ Husselfelt DH 2006
Griffe: Titec
Sattelstütze: Ritchey comp.
Sattel: no name
Bremsen: Hope Mono4 (200mm-180mm)
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Bremszüge: Hope Stahlflexleitung
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH Crank-Set X-Type (32er und 22er)
Pedale: no name
Ritzel: Shimano Deore 8-fach
Kette: Shimano PG?

also das wars, würd aber noch vieles ausgetauscht z.b. schaltung,pedale,sattel etc. 
poste aber dann noch mal ne liste wenn es endgültig fertig ist
cu


----------



## kantiran (3. Juni 2006)

Hier mal mein neues Fatty SX03, heute fertiggeworden!

Rahmen Fatmodul SX03
Gabel Fox F100RL
Kurbel, Schalteinheit, Bremsgriffe, Umwerfer, Cassette, Bremsscheiben XT
Bremse XTR
Schaltwerk XTR
Sattelstütze, Vorbau Ritchey WCS
Lenker Syntace Duraflite
Sattel SLR XP
Reifen Schwalbe FastFred 2,25
Laufräder Mach Disc 2.30, Naben XT, Speichen DT
Pedale Shimano PD-M540
Gewicht lt. meiner analogen Federwaage: 10,7 kg


----------



## kitor (6. Juni 2006)

Letztes Projekt; Ein CC Bike, das auch härtere Gangart inkl Alpencross verträgt...

Rahmen Astrix Solo
Gabel Marzocchi Z1 FR von 2004
Dämpfer Rock Shox SID XC
LR Alexrims
Reifen Schalbe Fat Albert light
Schaltwerk XT
Kurbel White Industries
Pedale Felt Backpedal Flat
Kette Rohloff SLT 99
Kassette LX
Bremse Gustav M 2002 mit 160/190mm
Lenker Ritchey Sevre Condition
Vorbau Roox Dannys Stem
Sattelstütze Roox S4
Sattel Coda Titanstreben
Schalthebel LX
Griffe Ritchey True Grips
Steuersatz FSA The Pig Dh Pro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CaveCanem (7. Juni 2006)

hier mein Cube Reaction Aufbau:
Rahmen: Cube Reaction Race
Gabel: Manitou Black Comp 100/120 (mitte juli kommt ne neue rein)
LRS: Mavic Crossland
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 
Schalthebel: Deore (warte auf die neuen XTR )
Kurbel: Shimano XT 
Umwerfer: XT
Lenker/Sattelstütze: Concept (noch die vom alten bike, werden auch noch getauscht)

Das Gewicht liegt zur zeit noch bei 12,2 kg, wird aber noch durch Gewichteinsparungen bei Lenker Sattelstütze und natürlich der Gabel etwas verringert.

grüße
cave


----------



## der.bergsteiger (14. Juli 2006)

Rahmen: VOTEC F7  		
Dämpfer: X-Fusion 02-RC 		
Gabel: Votec GS 5 Classic 140 mm
LRS: XT/Mavic XM321
Reifen: Fat Albert/ Albert
Antrieb: XT 03 Schaltwerk/Umwerfer/Kette				
LX Kurbel (noch nicht montiert)				
Lenker: Syntace VRO Ecolite				
Bremsen: Magura Louise 180/160 mm 	

Gewicht: ca. 13,5 kg mit Pedalen


----------



## IGGY (15. Juli 2006)

Rahmen: S-Works 2006 19"
Gabel: SID Team Poplock 2006
Kurbel:Truvativ Stylo Carbon
LRS: Mavic Crossmax SL
Sattel:Tune Speedneedle Marathon
Stattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelstützenklemmung: Carbon selfmade 8 Gramm
Vorbau-Lenker: WCS
Barends:XLC
Schaltung-Antrieb: SRAM XO XTR Umwerfrer
Bremsanlage. AVID SD 7+ Ultralevers
Pedalen: Eggbeater SL
Reifen: NN+ RR mit latexschläuchen
Gewicht: 9,46 kg


----------



## godshavedaqueen (15. Juli 2006)

zählt hier eigentlich auch, wenn man ein rad komplett zusammenstellt und vom händler bauen lässt? zwecks rabatt gegenüber einzelkauf und garantie....

ansonsten mein selbst gebautes:

- rahmen fun works dual slalom - 2x gerissen, das zweite mal wird nichtgetauscht, fährt aber unter hundert kilo ganz gut
- gabel dirt jumper III
- Schaltkomponenten: xt, ausser die Kurbel, das is ne deore
- Laufräder: d321, dei mit den DT Alpine III na xt's gehalten werden
- sattelstütze: richey - irgendein nachbau
- Sattel: C2 - mit canyon-logo  
- reifen: fat albert, schläuche schwalbe AV13 D
- Lenker und Vorbau, Griffe: billiges rose-zeugs
- Bremsen: louise fr mit 210/190


----------



## kantiran (17. Juli 2006)

Mein neues Projekt:
Faggin Monza
Rahmen: Faggin Monza XL
Steuersatz: Pro A-Head mit Industrielagern
Gabel: Fox F100RL
Kurbel:Shimano XT HT2
Kette: KMC Gold
LRS: Mach1 2.3 Disc, XT Naben, DT Speichen
Sattel:SLR
Stattelstütze: Pro
Vorbau-Lenker: WCS Vorbau, Pro Carbon Lenker
Schaltung-Antrieb: Shimano XT Shifter/ XTR Schaltwerk und Umwerfer, XT Cassette
Bremsanlage. XTR Disc mit XT Bremsgriffen
Pedalen: Shimano PD-M 540
Reifen: Fast Fred 2,25


----------



## Mucki (17. Juli 2006)

Meine neuester Selbstaufbau (baue aus Prinzip alle meine Bikes selber auf):

Nicolai Argon FR in Woodland Camo
Rock Shox Pike 454 Air U- Turn
Chris King No Threadset
Profile Design Carbon Spacer
Race Face Deus XC Lenker und Vorbau
Race Face Diaboulus Sattelstütze
Salsa Lip Lock
Selle Italia SLR T1
Shimano XT Kurbeln/ Umwerfer/ Innenlager/ 4- Kolben- Bremsanlage
Sram X.O Trigger/Kasette/ Medium Cage Schaltwerk/ Hollow Pin Kette
DT Swiss 440er Naben/ EX 5.1 Felgen/ Comp Speichen/ Prolock Nippel
Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.4" V+H dazu Lateschläuche
X-tension  X- Pedale
Diverse Titan-, Edelstahl und Aluschrauben





Greetz Mucki ( Ihr könnts ja evtl. auch ma bewerten ;-) )


----------



## kleinerHai (17. Juli 2006)

So, dann zeig ichs hier auch nochmal.
Rahmen: Breezer Lightning
Gabel: Magura Asgard
Bremsen: XT
Schaltung: XT
Kurbeln/Blätter: Race Face Turbine/Crux
LRS: Ritchey OCR/XT/Z-Max und Syncros/XT/Panaracer Dart
Vorbau/Lenker: Race Face Deus/Titec Enduro
Sattel/Stütze: Flite/Thomson
Züge: Nokon


----------



## godshavedaqueen (18. Juli 2006)

Hey Mucki, dein NICOLAI ist der absolute Traum. Respekt.


----------



## Unfall666 (18. Juli 2006)

moin.
mein neues radl:

Rahmen: Hawk 9.9
Gabel: Marzocchi DJ 3
Bremsen: Hayes HFX (203mm Scheibe vo und hi)
Schaltung: leider !noch! shimano-schrott 
Kurbeln: Truvativ Hussefelt DH (+ Truvativ Bashguard)
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Pedale: CMP (kp wie die heissen, sind die mit den kleinen schrauben drin)
Laufrad Vo: Hügi Nabe, Vuelta Speichen+Felge, Point 26" x 2,6 Mantel
Laufrad Hi:  Wheels Nabe,Vuelta Felge,  DT Swiss Speichen, Maxxis Minion 2,5
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 1 1/8"
Vorbau: Azonic Aggro
Lenker: Point DH extrabreit 
Griffe: Noname, grippen aber gut
Sattelstütze: Shannon irgendwas 
Sattel: Da Bomb Da Banquet


----------



## godshavedaqueen (18. Juli 2006)

das ist gut: 'leider noch shimano-schrott'.... Ich lach mich kaputt

Neuerdings denke ja die Leute alle, sich unbedingt schwereres Zeug von SRAM dran basteln zu müssen, nur um sich von der Masse abzuheben. Im Endeffekt ist es doch immer das gleich: 'oh - X0 - wahnsinn - mit Carbon.... GEIL...Du bist mein Held, weil du so viel Geld hast....'. Naja, klar, schlechter als Shimano ist es wenn überhaupt, nur minimal. Aber das ist noch lange kein Grund, Shimano als 'Schrott' zu gehandeln.

So, im Nachhinein meine Verteidigung: bitte nicht ernst nehmen falls:

- du echt schlechte Erfahrungen mit Shimano gemacht hast, die du mit SRAM nicht(!) machen wirst (???)
- du mit 'Schrott' einfach nur meinst, dass deine Schaltung runtergewirtschaftet ist und mal was neues dran muss. (Verschleißteile)
- du zuviel geld hast
- du echt deine Meinung begründen kannst (von SRAM-Schaltwerken finde ich die Zuganlenkung besser als bei SHIMANO, der Spider sieht auch gut aus. Aber jetzt hab ich nun mal das Japanische Zeug da und die P990 verschleißt mir eh zu schnell - ist aber auch Fahrergewichtsabhängig)

Im übrigen ist es scheiß egal, was du dran hast - lass mal einen Felsstein ungünstig im Weg sein....


So, das war mal ne recht subjektive Meinung von mir. Ich fahre Shimano, weils derzeit noch haltbarer und billiger ist. Sonst wärs mir egal.
Bei shimano nervt mich nur, dass es kein gutes, leichtes Schlatwerk / Kurbel in schwarz gibt, bzw. XTR (Schaltwerk) immer so ne mischmasch-farbe hat - und jedes Jahr ne andere. XTR-Kurbel wär mir auch zu teuer.

hier nochmal mein bike in besserer Auflösung:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Splash (18. Juli 2006)

Ich würde Shimano auch nicht leichtfertig als Schrott bezeichnen, aber auch nie mehr kaufen:



			
				godshavedaqueen schrieb:
			
		

> - du echt schlechte Erfahrungen mit Shimano gemacht hast, die du mit SRAM nicht(!) machen wirst (???)





			
				godshavedaqueen schrieb:
			
		

> - du echt deine Meinung begründen kannst (von SRAM-Schaltwerken finde ich die Zuganlenkung besser als bei SHIMANO, der Spider sieht auch gut aus.


1. Zuganlenkung Schaltwerk wesentlich besser, bei Shimano hatte ich teilweise den Zug im Ritzelpaket hängen, obwohl sich dieser nicht mehr weiter kürzen lies (Knickgefahr, Nicolai Helius FR) - das war für mich Primär-Kaufgrund für SRAM
2. Schaltergonomie subjektiv wesentlich besser und objektiv auch schneller/direkter



			
				godshavedaqueen schrieb:
			
		

> Aber jetzt hab ich nun mal das Japanische Zeug da und die P990 verschleißt mir eh zu schnell - ist aber auch Fahrergewichtsabhängig)
> ...
> So, das war mal ne recht subjektive Meinung von mir. Ich fahre Shimano, weils derzeit noch haltbarer und billiger ist. Sonst wärs mir egal.


Subjektiv? Ich hab die 990er Kassette  von 2005 bei mir hinten drauf (noch ohne den schönen roten Spider) und der Verschleiss ist nicht wirklich schlechter, als bei dem XT-Paket. Bei Kettenblätern (ehemals XT-Kurbel) ist es sogar so, dass gerade die von Shimano zwar schön leise schalten, aber auch bei ungünstigem Schalten eher brechen (also Zahnverlust), als zB die Kettenblätter von Race Face. Nachdem ich letztes Jahr 2x auf die Art und Weise ein Kettenblatt meiner alten XT-Kurbel verhunzt habe, hab ich nun mittig n Stahlblatt drauf und die Kurbel ans Zweitrad verbannt. Statt dessen hab ich ne Race Face, bei der die Kettenblätter auch stabiler sind.



			
				godshavedaqueen schrieb:
			
		

> Im übrigen ist es scheiß egal, was du dran hast - lass mal einen Felsstein ungünstig im Weg sein....


Stimmt   

Letztendlich sind die Unterschiede nicht so gross, aber fein. Ob sich der Umstieg wirklich lohnt, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. Als Schrott würde ich aber Shimano auch nicht bezeichnen...


----------



## Mucki (18. Juli 2006)

@ godshavedaqueen
Danke, freut mich, wenns dir gefällt

@All
Also ich würde Shimano auch nicht als Schrott bezeichnen, nur gefällt mir persönlich ihre Markenpolitik nicht (ändert sich aber langsam wieder z.B. wieder neuen Rapi Fire Schalthebel).... ich hab ja an meinem Bike auch einige Shiamo Teile verbaut, von deren Qualität ich überzeugt war.... Bei Sram gefällt mir allerdings die Optik der X.O Teile wahnsinnig gut (klar, X.9 is fast genauso leicht und viel billliger, aber naja... man muss ja nicht immer die Vernunft siegen lassen).... und was auch nicht schlecht ist, ist die 1:1 Übersetzung des Schaltwerks... es verstellt sich weniger und muss nicht immer superpenibel eingestellt werden.... 

MfG Jürgen


----------



## FastGringo (19. Juli 2006)

Die Basis meines neuen Fullys ist das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 05, welches ich bereits wie folgt customisiert habe/werde (*Fett markiert*):

Dämpfer: Fox Float Triad 6.5x1.5", 100mm Federweg
Gabel: Manitou Black Elite, 100mm Federweg; *Bestellt: FOX Talas RLC 2007*
Steuersatz: *Chris King NoThreadSet 1 1/8" schwarz*
Vorbau: *Truvative TEAM, 130mm, 5°*
Lenker: Specialized XC Low Rise 31.8mm, 6° up-, 8° backsweep, gekürzt auf 580mm
Griffe: *Ergon Race Grip Men R2M MAG* 
Bremse: *Formula ORO K18 180/160 mm*
Umwerfer/Schaltwerk: LX M570 / XTR M952
Kassette/Kette: *Shimano XT 11x32 / Shimano HG-93*
Kurbeln/Innenlager: *Shimano XT Hollowtech II 2005* 
Pedalen: Shimano 520 SPD
Felgen: *Mavic XC717 disc, 26", black, eyelets*
Naben: *DT Swiss ONYX disc, 32-Loch*
Speichen: *DT Swiss Competition*
Reifen: *Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25"*
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Trans... übernommen vom "alten" Bike
Sattelstütze: Specialized 2014 butted alloy, black, 30.9mm
Sattelstützenklemme: Azonic, 34.9mm black





Die ganzen Umbauten machen echt Laune.... aber nun ist vorerst Schluss!  ...was soll ich auch noch umbauen  

Gruss, Reto


----------



## dastin7 (19. Juli 2006)

Hier mein ganzer Stolz  

Frame - Simplon Lexx
Gabel - Marzocchi Marathon SL
Kurbeln - aktuelle XTR 
Schaltung - 03er XT
Laufräder - DT Swiss 4.1 Disc + 240er Naben
Bremsen - 03er XT Scheibenbremse 
Griffe - Race Face Good´n Evil
Lenker - Syntace Duraflite 7075 
Vorbau - Syntace F99 
Reifen - Schwalbe Fast Fred
Sattel - Selle Italia SLR
Seatpost - Tune
Pedale - Egg Beater  

Gruß Kathrin


----------



## banshee725 (19. Juli 2006)

Das sind meine beiden Bikes:

Freeride/Downhill:

Banshee Scream 2006 17,5" schwarz
Marzocchi Monster 2004
Fox Vanila RC Shock Teraohy tuned!
Magura Louise FR 210/190
Race Face Evolve DH X-Typ Cranks
Race Face Evolve DH Stem
Race Face Diabolus Lenker
Da Bomb Griffe
SRAM X-9 Trigger + Schaltwerk
Hope Pro II Naben Mavic EX 721 oder DT Hügi 440 FR Sun Double Wide
Spank Sattel Starblast
Roox Slid n' Grind
Kette/Kassette: Sram
DMR Pedale
FSA DH PIG PRo Steuersatz
Maxxis Minion DH

Dirt Bike:

Da Bomb Sojus 16" tiger
momentan Marzocchi Z1 Freeride 1 2005 wird getauscht gegen Marzocchi Dirt Jumper 1 2006
Da Bomb Laufräder 
Da Bomb Lenker
Atomlab Vorbau
Griffe Da Bomb
Race Face X-Typ Cranks
DMR Pedale
Maxxis Holyroller
Shimano XT
Fizi:k Freek Sattel
Roox Chain Dog wird getauscht gegen Shaman Racing oder Truvativ
FSA DH Steuersatz


----------



## silver02 (20. Juli 2006)

Zum Ersten: 

Das Gute Alte !!! Bald als SiS

Rahmen: Mongoose iboc comp 89 22"
Gabel: Rond WP
Steuersatz: Shimano XT 1"
Vorbau: Shogun Zero 120 mm
Lenker: Riser Alu silber
Griffe: Moosgummi
Schalter: Shimano STX-RC (Bald ohne)
Züge: Shimano
Bremse vorn und hinten: Shimano DX V-Brake 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT (Bald ohne)
Umwerfer: Shimano LX (Bald ohne)
Kette: Shimano
Kurbel: Sugino
Kettenblätter: Syncros 26, 38, 48 (Bald nur noch 38)
Innenlager: Shimano noch zum Einstellen (Keine Kassette)
Räder: XT Naben, Mavic 521
Reifen: Conti Vertical Pro
Kassette: LX glaub ich 8-fach 11-30 (Bald nur noch 1x16)
Sattelstütze: Alu ohne Marke
Sattel: SI Flite Titanium
Pedale: Shimano clicks 
Pumpe: Specialized





Und das Neue im Werden:

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Slayer 2005 20,5"
Gabel: Fox Talas RL
Steuersatz: FSA Pig Pro DH
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve XC 120 mm
Lenker: Race Face Deus
Griffe: Nope Flames Lock on
Schalter: Shimano STX-RC (Umbau vom Alten)
Züge: nn
Bremse vorn und hinten: nn
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT (Umbau vom Alten)
Umwerfer: nn
Kette: nn
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve XC
Kettenblätter: Race Face 24,34,44
Innenlager: Race Face Evolve X-Type
Räder: XT Naben, Sun Singletrack
Reifen: nn
Kassette: LX (Umbau vom Alten)
Sattelstütze: nn
Sattel: nn
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 505

Foto ist noch etwas älterer Stand.


----------



## TAL (25. Juli 2006)

Also mein Rad ist ja schon etwas älter, aber ich hatte es damals trotzdem in einer langen Phase schön selbst zusammengesucht.


Rahmen: Ghost Dual Slalom '02
  Gabel: Rock Shox Judy SL
Lenker: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros DH
Steuersatz: Rond Pro
Sattel: Titec Berserkr DH
Sattelstütze: Contol Tech Hardcore
Bremsen v/h: Magura Louise
Innenlager: Race Face Taper Lock
Kurbel: Race Face Forged DH
Kassette: Shimano XT
Kette: IG-90
Pedalen: Sun Ringlé
Umwerfer: XTR 
Schaltwerk: XTR 
Schalteinheit: XTR 
Felgen v/h: Mavic D321 CD 
Naben v/h: White Ind. Racer RX 
Reifen v/h: Ritchey Z-MAX Millenium 2.35


----------



## Y-Line (25. Juli 2006)

Hallo, da will ich auch mal mein neues Teil posten. Haben zwar ewig auf den Rahmen warten müssen, aber jetzt rollt es. Der Rahmen ist leicht und sieht einfach super aus! 
Die Teile sind meist etwas älter und Mittelklasse, aber ich bin zufrieden. Gut und günstig!  
Alleine beim Sattel habe ich mir einen Wunsch erfüllt und nicht gespart!


----------



## hank_the_tank (25. Juli 2006)

So Leute,

endlich ist auch mein neues Gerät fertig:





Rahmen:             No-Name Alu-poliert 
Gabel:	                 RockShox Judy J4 m. Poplock-Remote; U-Turn
Laufräder:	        Mavic XM 117 + Shimano Deore Naben
Reifen:	                 Maxxis Larsen TT 26 x 2.0 falt
Vorbau:	                Ritchey Comp 25,4
Lenker:	                 ITM Lite Luxe
Pedale:	                 MTB Comp Alu  Bärentatze
Sattelstütze:	       Ritchey Comp 27,2mm
Ahead Kappe:	    Syntace Litecap 1 1/8
Ahead Kralle:	      Syntace StarNut 1 1/8
Bremse:	               Avid Single Digit 7 + Speed Dial 7
Kette:	                 Shimano HG 73
Kassette:	       SRAM PG 970 Kassette 9-fach 11-32
Umwerfer:	      Shimano LX FD-M 581 Down Swing 44 Z.
Schaltung:	      SRAM X.9 Set (Schaltwerk + Trigger)
Kurbelsatz:	      Shimano LX HT-II 
Steuersatz:	      No-Name (wird aber demnächst ausgetauscht)
Sattel:	                 Ghost

Skol!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Enduro Doc (30. Juli 2006)

So, endlich richtig fertig...
Habe nun die Minute gegen ne All Mountain SL getauscht (die Minute war mir zu unsensibel)

So siehts aus:
Frame: Specialized S-Works Enduro 2004  
Fork: Marzocchi Bomber All Mountain SL  
Kurbeln / Tretlager:Shimano Hone
Antrieb: Shimano XT Kette, Umwerfer, Kasette
Schaltwerk: Sram XO mit Trigger  
Vorbau / Lenker: Syntace VRO Stem + Syntace Vector Ultralight + Specialized Griffe
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite + Selle Italia SLR T1 Sattel
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 2005 (180 / 180)
Pedale: Shimano DX 747  
Laufräder: Sun Singletrack - Shimano XT Laufräder mit Schwalbe Black Jack Light 2.25
(hatte erst NobbyNic 2.25 drauf, hab die Teile aber ganz schnell wieder runtergemacht; 5 mal gefahren, 6x Plattfüsse - toller Pannenschutz  )


----------



## Der böse Wolf (31. Juli 2006)

So, mein Spaßprojekt Störenfried ist endlich fertig  













Santa Cruz Heckler
Fox DHX 5.0
Marzocchi Z1 Light ETA
hope Mono M4 200/180
Hope Pro II DT Supercomp DT 5.1
Maverick Speedball Sattelstütze
Truvativ Stylo Carbon
Syntace Lenker / Vorbau
XT Schaltung

Feuer frei  

PS: Gabelschaft und Bremsleitung werden noch gekürzt. Warte noch auf das Entlüftungsset und auf die richtige Höhe.


----------



## votecstoepsl (31. Juli 2006)

Schön! .........aber kürz bitte den Gabelschaft!


----------



## DavidMG (31. Juli 2006)

Öhm ja ... "gegen das System" 

Felgen : Rigida Zac19
Naben : Shimano Altus
Speichen : -
Schlüche : -
Reifen : Kenda
Rahmen : Hardtail No-Name, merkwürdig stabil, pulverbeschichten lassen
Gabel : Merida Topgun !?
Steuersatz : Ritchey Fuzzy Logic
Innenlager : Shimano 4-Kant
Vorbau : The Pig ?
Lenker : Humpert mit Kröpfung
Griffe : BioGrip
Sattelstütze : No-Name
Sattel : Selle Bassano by Staiger Bikes
Bremsen : V-Brake Deore 2006
Bremshebel : No-Name
Schalthebel : Alivio
Züge : -
Schaltwerk : Deore LX von 1991
Umwerfer : Alivio
Kurbel : Suntour PFF
Pedale : Ritchey Click-Pedale mit Shimano Schuhen
Ritzel : Shimano MegaRange
Kette : Taya Rostfrei
Boardcomputer : Sigma
Sonstiges : 5-Kant Sicherheitsschnellspanner

... ja ... deswegen auch "Schrottfahrer". Aber der Schrott fährt ! Es ist mein erstes Mountainbike, und ich denke als erst-Mountainbike ist das schon zu gebrauchen.

Gruß !


----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2006)

Freerider
--------
Rahmen: Proceed FST Light
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Air 4-Way Dämpfer
Steuersatz: Chris King No Threadset
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 SL 2006
Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-Stem MTB
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite 7075 12°
Lankerabschlusskappen: Hope Grip Doc gold 
Griffe: ODI Yeti Lock-On
Sattelstütze: Race Face Deus XC
Sattelklemme: Salsa Flip Lock
Kurbel: Shimano Saint
Kettenbalttschrauben: TA Aluminium gold
Pedale: Nope Chain Smoker
Umwerfer: SRAM X-Gen
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.9 medium Cage
Schaltzugaußenhüllen: Jagwire (Stahlflexoptik)
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M960
Kette: SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin
Kettenführung: G-Junkies DREIST
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 ESP Trigger
Bremsen: Hope Mono M6, VR 203 mm und HR 183 mm Floating-Discs
Lauräder: VR/HR Hope Pro II Naben (gold) + Mavic EX823 Felgen + DT Comp Speichen
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert UST 2,35
Sattel: Bontrager irgendwas (ich sitze gute drauf)

Tourer
------
Rahmen: Trek Liquid
Dämpfer: Fox Float Talas 
Steuersatz: Cane Creek VP-A51A
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike Air U-Turn (454)
Vorbau: Syntace VRO T-Stem MTB
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Griffe: Nope Wave LockOn Schraubgriffe
Sattelstütze: Bontrager
Kurbel: Shimano XT FC-M 760
Pedale: Nope Chain Smoker
Umwerfer: SRAM X-Gen
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT 
Kassette: SRAM PG-990
Kette: SRAM PC99 Hollow Pin
Schalthebel: SRAM Rocket Trigger
Bremsen: Hayes El Camino, VR/HR 203 mm
Lauräder: VR Nabe Marzocchi QR20 Plus / HR Naben Shimano XT, Felgen Sun Single Track
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2,25
Schlauch: VR/HR Michelin Aircomp Latex MTB
Sattel: Brooks Professional (18 Jahre alt)


----------



## Splash (31. Juli 2006)

Ge!st schrieb:
			
		

> Freerider
> --------
> Rahmen: Proceed FST Light
> Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger Air 4-Way Dämpfer
> ...



Gewicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ge!st (31. Juli 2006)

Splash schrieb:
			
		

> Gewicht?


Ganz knapp unter 16,5 kg.


----------



## bad1080 (1. August 2006)

dann fange ich auch mal an, bild kommt sobald ich ein vernünftiges hinbekommen hab...

rahmen: spank alfonso
gabel: suntour rux
hr: felge: rodi dh, nabe: hope pro2, speichen: dt alpine 3
vr: felge: azonic dh, nabe: hope big'un, speichen: dt comp. glaub ich
spanner: hope
bremse vo: hope dh04 180mm
bremse hi: hope m4 180mm
sattel: spank starblast
stütze: spank
klemme: spank the big one
steuersatz: fsa dh pro
vorbau: spank 2timer 50mm
lenker: amazing toys h-rise
griffe: oury
kurbel: reverse styx
kettenführung: shaman racing 4x comp
kette: rohloff slt 99
kassette: xt
schaltwerk: sachs centera
schaltzüge: xtr
shifter: xt

fehlt noch was ausser dem bild? hänge erstmal das schlechte an, war dunkel schon + schlechter blitz...


----------



## Cuberius (4. August 2006)

Dann werd ich mal mein neuestes Projekt auch eintragen.Als Grundlage dient dabei ein Cube LTD-Rahmen.

Gabel: Z1 Freeride2
Steuersatz: Cane Creek ZS22
Vorbau: RaceFace Diabolus
Lenker: RaceFace Diabolus
Griffe: RaceFace Good´n´Evil
Schalthebel: Shimano LX
Bremse: Louise FR 180mm/160mm
Sattelstütze: RaceFace Diabolus
Sattel: Selle Royal Look in
Kurbel: RaceFace Diabolus mit 40er Kettenblatt
Innenlager: RaceFace X-Type FR/DH
Kettenführung: RaceFace Chain Guide
Pedale: Maniac Skull
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR RD-M 953
Kette: Shimano XT HG 93
Kassette: Shimano XT HG 93
Nabe vorne: Marzocchi QR20
Nabe hinten: Shimano XT
Speichen: DT 2.0 schwarz
Felgen: Sun Single Track
Schläuche: Schwalbe
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic

Werd auch noch ein Foto reinstellen,muß mir aber erstmal ´ne
Kamera besorgen....


----------



## Cuberius (4. August 2006)

TAL schrieb:
			
		

> Also mein Rad ist ja schon etwas älter, aber ich hatte es damals trotzdem in einer langen Phase schön selbst zusammengesucht.
> 
> 
> Rahmen: Ghost Dual Slalom '02
> ...




   

....sogar noch mit der schönen "alten" Louise!!


----------



## FastGringo (7. August 2006)

FastGringo schrieb:
			
		

> Die Basis meines neuen Fullys ist das Specialized Stumpjumper FSR Comp 05, welches ich bereits wie folgt customisiert habe/werde (*Fett markiert*):
> 
> Dämpfer: Fox Float Triad 6.5x1.5", 100mm Federweg
> Gabel: Manitou Black Elite, 100mm Federweg; *Bestellt: FOX Talas RLC 2007*
> ...



Nun ist seit dem verschifften Weekend auch die Talas RLC 2007 und der CK-Steuersatz drin! Jetzt ist aber schluss mit dem gepimpe...   

Hier zwei Fotos:


----------



## Cuberius (12. August 2006)

Wie geht dat mit dem Bilder reinstellen?
Irgendwie kriege ich das nicht hin.


----------



## Seifert692 (12. August 2006)




----------



## Cuberius (12. August 2006)

Wieso hat er mein Foto?


----------



## Cuberius (12. August 2006)

[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]





[/url][/IMG]

Mein ganzer Stolz...


----------



## Seifert692 (12. August 2006)

Geht doch!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (12. August 2006)

Danke!


----------



## Major_Payne (12. August 2006)

So dann will ich auch mal mein neues Bike posten 

Ist ein Hot Chili Zymotic. Frisch aufgebaut. Einzig Rahmen, Kurbel, Bremse und Lenker sind gebraucht. Rest ist neu.
Gewicht ist 12,03 KG

Rahmen: Hot Chili Zymotic
Gabel: Magura Asguard schwarz
Steuersatz: Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro
Innenlager: Race Face Evolve ISIS
Laufradsatz: Mavic Crossride
Schläuche: Michelin Aircomp Latex C4
Reifen: Michelin XCR Dry²
Vorbau: Hot CHili
Lenker: Richtey Pro
Griffe: Race Face Good'n Evil rot
Sattelstütze: Hot Chili
Sattel: Hot Chili
Bremsen: Magura HS33 Tomac
Schalthebel: Shimano XT Rapidfire
Schaltzüge: Carbon Schaltzugset
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Umwerfer: Shimano LX Top Swing
Kurbel: Race Face Prodigy XC rot
Pedale: Ritchey MTB Comp V3 
Ritzel: XT 9-Fach
Kette: HG93

Hier mal ein Bild


----------



## mountainlion (13. August 2006)

So, endlich ist auch mein erstes richtiges Dirt/Street Rad fertig

Wer will *klick for vote* auf die Bilder  





 

 

 

 

 



*Rahmen:* Bergamont Kiez Dirt 66
*Gabel: *Manitou Stance Static Mod. Jahr 05, mit vergoldeten steckachsenschrauben
*Steuersatz:* Cane Creek
*Vorbau:* Reverse Würfel mit selber galvanisierten (vergoldeten Schrauben)
*Lenker: *.243 Racing ALU
*A-Head Cap und Hohlschraube:* .243 Racing, Hohlschraube selber vergoldet
*Griffe:* Odi Long Neck ST
*Bremse:* nur fürs HR Magura Louise FR 160mm 
*Sattelstütze:* Tattoo
*Sattel:* Odyssey Mike Aitken
*Kurbel:* Eastern Bikes Electron 3pc Crank
*Kettenblatt:* Fouriers Tornado Sprocket
*Pedale:* Specialized Low Profile Concave Magnesium
*Kette:* KMC Kool Chain
*LRS VR:* Revell MX 24" Felge 36loch mit Atomlab G.I. 20mm Steckachsennabe
*LRS HR:* Revell MX 24" Felge 48loch mit Revell SS 10mm Schraubachsennabe
*Reifen:* Kenda K-RAD 24" mit neuem PRT Schutz
*Schlauch:* Kenda Ultra Light 24"


----------



## MTB Maddin (13. August 2006)

schick, nur die Spacer... gaa nich schick


----------



## Carcassonne (13. August 2006)

Gefällt mir farblich sehr gut. Nur vorne die Nabe müßte noch gold eloxiert sein,
so wie die hinten. Haste die Gabel selbst in der Rahmenfarbe lackiert?


----------



## MTB Maddin (13. August 2006)

sieht so aus. sind ja auch keine decals drauf, und ich meine auf den Standrohren Sprühlack entdecken zu können... oder is das nur das Licht?


----------



## mountainlion (13. August 2006)

aaaaaaaah  mal ganz langsam weil ich die fragen schon oft gehört habe 

@MTB Maddin: hab das bike noch nicht lange und werde die spacer noch entfernen wenn die geo passt, die gabel hab ich nicht lackiert die war gemeinsam mit dem rahmen schon in der farbe, und die decals hab ich entfernt.
und das auf den standrohren ist die schwarze nitrierung die sich von der reibung runterlöst, hat aber nen coolen farbübergang mir gefällts  

@Carcassonne: Das mit den goldenen sachen ist alles reiner zufall den eigentlich gefällt mir gold am rad nicht so:
Die Pedale gibt es nur in der farbe
LRS wollte ich hinten schwarz, gab aber auch nur noch gold
und die schrauben die ich selber in der schule galvanisiert habe, wollte ich eigentlich verchromen, aber es war nur noch vergolden möglich

aber freut mich das es euch gefällt


----------



## praTTler (14. August 2006)

so, jetzt meins (ein paar feinheiten werden sich sicherlich immer ändern, aber die grundlage ist fest)

Rahmen: Nicolai BMXTB Race
Gabel: RockShox Pike SL (gefahren mit 100mm)
Steuersatz: NG Sports Steel
LR-vo: Tune King MK + DT-Comp + Mavic F219 (aka. 321)
LR-vo: Tune Kong + DT-Comp + Mavic F219 (aka. 321)
Schläuche: Continental
Reifen vorne: IRC Trailbear (aka MIssile ;o)
Reifen vorne: IRC El Gato
Vorbau: Tioga Taskforce (bereits bestellt: Syntace Superforce 60mm 6°)
Lenker: Azonic World-Force Riser 2,5"
Griffe: Odi Longneck
Sattelstütze: BBB
Sattel: WTB Titan
Bremsen: Hayes HFX Mag 200/160
Shifter: SRAM X.o
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.9 medium cage
Ritzel: Shimano Ultegra 12-27
Kurbel: Shimano XTR "05 (etwas bearbeitet - 36'er KB)
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide ISCG (unterer Teil aus Carbon)
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Pedale: Point Alien I

--> letztendlich wiegt das gute Stück in diesem Setup *13,51 kg*


----------



## MTB Maddin (14. August 2006)

mountainlion schrieb:
			
		

> und das auf den standrohren ist die schwarze nitrierung die sich von der reibung runterlöst, hat aber nen coolen farbübergang mir gefällts


ja, sieht nicht schlecht aus, aber normal dürfe das ja eigentlich nicht sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainlion (14. August 2006)

ja, was ist schon normal im leben  aber du hast natürlich recht, solange sie hält bleibt sie


----------



## ewoq (14. August 2006)

gewichte von weightweenies bzw. selbst gewogen.


----------



## MTB Maddin (14. August 2006)

Gefällt mir äußerst gut. Nur die vordere Bremsleitung isn bisl lang und da ich aufgrund der anderen, recht kurzen Leitungen davon ausgeh, dass du X-ups oder andere Lenkerverdrehungen eh nicht machst, dürfte sie auch so 20cm kürzer ausfallen. Aber sonst


----------



## ewoq (14. August 2006)

x-up geht locker ;-)


----------



## MTB Maddin (15. August 2006)

ok, wenn mans länger betrachtet, und sich BEIDE fotos anschaut, könnts doch ganz gut hinkommen...


----------



## froride (15. August 2006)

Centurion Stahlrahmen
(doppelt endverstärkt, ovalisierte Rohre im Tretlagerbereich)
RockShox Revelation (100-130mm Federweg)
Avid Juicy Seven 203mm
Magura HS33
DT Hügi 340 Centerlook Naben, Tune Spanner, Mavic Felgen (Whizz Wheels)
Lenker, Vorbau, Kurbeln, Sattelst. - Race Face
Sram Shorty + Kassette (mit pinknem Spider - iihhhh)
XTR
Crank Brothers Pedale
FSA The Pig DH Pro Steuersatz (Edelstahl)
FSA Innenlager
Schwalbe Albert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB Maddin (15. August 2006)

die Gabel sieht irgendwie ein bisschen wuchtig und hoch aus...


----------



## Mischiman (15. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

wollte auch mal was posten, da wir gerade am bauen sind. Naja Teile sind neu und alt, es fehlt noch bei beiden die Hinterradbremse (Avid Juicy 7) und bei dem kleinen Rad ein Disc-Hinterrad.

Ausgetauscht werden noch Kurbel und Schaltwerk gegen XT-Kram.

Räder sind selbst eingespeicht, beim kleinen Bike Revos 1,5 32° 3x und bei meinem DT Comp 36° 4x.  

Wenn sie mal fertig sind, gibt es noch schöne Bilder mit ein paar Aufklebern.  

Wir sind stolz drauf!  

Viele Grüße

Mischiman

PS. Bitte Kommentare!  Sind unsere ersten Selbstbauten.


----------



## bad1080 (16. August 2006)

okay, da du explizit um kommentare gebeten hast:

wer ist auf die idee gekommen ein rad mit einer solchen geometrie (das kleine) als tourenrad aufzubauen? oder gab es den rahmen nicht mehr als tiefeinsteiger und das ist nun die alternative?


----------



## Mischiman (16. August 2006)

@bad: ich glaube, ich verstehe Deine Frage nicht.  So ein richtiger Tiefeinsteiger ist es doch nicht oder doch?

Meine Frau ist kleiner als ich, dabei ist der Rahmen dann so ausgefallen. Ich habe einen 51cm-Rahmen, der kleine ist ein 41cm-Rahmen.

Heißt das, es gefällt Dir nicht?    

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## MTB Maddin (16. August 2006)

Kanns sein, dass der Vorbau bei beiden Bike arg lang is?


----------



## Mischiman (16. August 2006)

Der Vorbau ist bei beiden 110mm. Ich hatte vorher einen längeren Vorbau, merke dass und die veränderte Geometrie auch bereits an der leicht schlechter gewordenen Klettereigenschaften.

Bei dem kleinen ist momentan _leider_ ein Syntace Vector + Ergon Griff dran, was nicht wirklich doll aussieht.

Das starre Bike wiegt wie auf dem Foto 10,1kg, das kleine 11kg. Werden sicher noch beide unter 10kg kommen.

Viele Grüße

Mischiman


----------



## free-for-ride (17. August 2006)

*Bike 1 (für FR / DH)*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/277126/ppuser/68129

Rahmen: UNIVEGA RAM 9 FR, 180mm FW
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber Junior T, QR20, 170mm FW 
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Pro Deluxe 190mm
Bremsen v/h: Hayes HFX 9 HD
Bremsscheiben: Hayes HFX 9, 203mm Scheiben, Model 06
Lager: Truvativ Gigapipe DH
Kurbel: CMP 22/32z
Kassette: Sram PG-950
Kette: Sram PC-971
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide, Schaltbar
Felgen v/h: Vuelta Excalibur Disc DH
Narben v/h: Marzocchi QR20 / Shimano
Speichen: DT Swiss 2.0
Reifen v/h: Maxxis High Roller DH 2,5/2,7
Schläuche: Schwalbe Downhill
Schaltung v/h: Sram Xgen /Sram X.9
Schalthebel: Sram X9 Trigger
Steuersatz: Humpert
Lenker: Amoeba Borla, 5mm Wandstärke



*Bike 2 (für Tour, Citybike)*
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php?photo=277497

Rahmen: Kinesis
Gabel: RST Gila Plus T5
Bremsen v/h: mecha. Shimano Deore
Bremsscheiben: Shimano Deore LX 160mm
Lager: Truvativ Gigapipe DH
Kurbel: Shimano Deore LX Hollowtech I
Felgen v/h: Mavic XM321 Disc
Narben v/h: Shimano
Reifen v/h: Schwalbe Fat Albert Light 2.35
Schäuche: Schwalbe Standard
Schaltung v/h: Shimano Deore LX
Schalthebel: Shimano RapitFire
Bremshebel: Shimano Deore LX
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Lenker: Humpert, 2.5mm Wandstärke


----------



## simflex (17. August 2006)

am sonntag isses fertig.....:


-Rahmen:NPJ Hausmeister für 14mm Achsen
(mit integriertem Kettenspanner)
-Gabel: Marzocchi DJ Street 24" 2005
-Steuersatz: Da Bomb Darector
-Vorbau: Atomlab Aircorp
-Lenker:Amoeba
-Grifferism
-Bremshebel: Diatech Goldfinger (1-finger)
-Bremse: Hinterrad Shimano Deore V-Brake
             Vorderrad Hayes Mx-1 mechanische Discbrake
-Laufradsatz:Vorderad 24" Halo Combat auf Diatech
                  Hinterrad 24" Atomlab Trailpimp auf Joytech Single-                   Speednabe 14 MM
-Sattelrism Sofa Seat
-Sattelstütze:Odyssey Intac
-Sattelklemme:BMX 
-Reifen:vorne Point Black Hawk DB 1046 / hinten Kenda 
           K-Rad
-Kurbel:Eastern Bikes 720 
-Kettenblatt:Unbekannt
-Pedale: DMR V8
-Kette:KMC Koolchain


ist das geil oder was?


----------



## hank_the_tank (17. August 2006)

simflex schrieb:
			
		

> am sonntag isses fertig.....:
> ist das geil oder was?




mach ma hier paar fotos hin oder was! 

rock on!


----------



## fabian-bushido (18. August 2006)

hier Meine gefährliche wildsau........grrrrrrrr^^

Rahmen:alutech wildsau hardride fr(200mm)
Gabel:888vf 05 (harte feder für drops)170mm
Bremsen:formula b4 extrem dh 05 185mm scheiber vo+hi
Dämpfer:dhx 5 
Reifen:maxxis highroller 2.5
sattelstütze:corratec
Sattel:spezialized
Felgen:double track
lenker+vorbau:truvativ husselfelt
kurbel:truvativ husselfelt
kettenführung:truvativ boxguide
ventilkapsel:chilli schoten!^^
schaltwerk:sram x9
Naben:vorne=spezialized QR 20 steckachse
Naben:hinten=veltec dh 12mm schraubachse
PEdale:dmr v8
tretlager:gigapipe team dh

bike wiegt 19.8 kilo......(viele schwere parts aber stabil)

hab das bike für 1900 euro zusammengebaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MadCyborg (18. August 2006)

Das ist mein gutes Stück:



Rahmen: k.a., evtl kanns mir einer sagen? angeblich ghost htx...aber ghosts haben normalerweise discaufnahmen...
Gabel: Minute 2:0
Bremse vorn: Avid Juicy 7
Hinten: HS33
Antrieb komplett LX, außer Schaltwerk, isn älteres XT
Pedale: Wellgo Magnesium
Laufräder: jeweils Deorenaben, vorn singletrack, hinten noname-Felge
Reifen/Schläuche: Conti Explorer (Draht)/Schwalbe AV13
Sattelstütze und Vorbau: ritchey billigst
Lenker: RaceFace (irgendnen riser)
Sattel: Stevens Oxygen

Wiegt 13,2kg und hat ziemlich genau 1000 Euro gekostet, wobei die Teile mehr oder weniger einzeln zusammengekauft worden sind.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (18. August 2006)

Was ist denn das für ne Größe? Ein 62er Rahmen???


----------



## DavidMG (18. August 2006)

Boah , ich find das Rad richtig geil ... schlicht und simpel und meiner Meinung nach von den Komponenten nicht vom Boden abgehoben - ungefähr so wird mein zukünftiges Rad, das ich im Winter zusammenwerkeln werde auch aussehen.


----------



## freerider2.1 (18. August 2006)

hi ahb mein bike natürlich auch selbst aufgebaut musste aber leider teilweise an parts sparen weil ich mir als schüler nicht alles leisten kann, aber finde ich hab mir ein richtig geilen freerider aufgebaut:

Rahmen: Kona Stinky Dee Lux 2005
Dämpfer: Fox dhx5 (178mm)
Gabel: Marzocchi vf 2005 (150mm)
Bremsen: 2006er Hayes hfx9 210er scheibe (vorn) / 2003er Magura luise fr 
Felgen: sun single track (vorn) / sun S-Type 
Naben: funn big bertha (vorn) / Shimano xt 
Schaltung: cmp boxguide / shimano xt 9-fach
Lenkeinheit: amoeba
Kurbeln: Nope 
Innenlager: Truvativ
Schläuche: Schwalbe (vorn) / maxxis dh
Reifen: maxxis minion 2.35 vorn/hinten ohne double wall
Sattel: spank

hoffe hab nix wichtiges vergessen

david


----------



## MadCyborg (19. August 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> Was ist denn das für ne Größe? Ein 62er Rahmen???


22"-->56cm 
bin 1,98 groß, muss sein. mein stadtrad hat nen 23" rahmen...


----------



## Pipi (23. August 2006)

Hi Forum!

Endlich meins fertig:

Rahmen: Univega RAM 900 (01er)
Gabel: Manitou Black elite 120/100
Dämpfer: Swinger 3-way SPV
LRS: XT/DT comp/XM321
Seatpost: Ritchey comp
Lenker-Vorbau: VRO eco+rizer
Sattel: concept
Kurbel: Hone
Kasette u. Shifter: Deore
Bremse: Juicy 5 185
...


----------



## Pipi (23. August 2006)

...


----------



## faketreee (23. August 2006)

MadCyborg schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist mein gutes Stück:



omg, da ist ja der Lenker schon auf Kinnhöhe eines normal-großen Menschen. 
Man könnte durch die Perspektive meinen, dass du 2,35m groß bist.


----------



## IGGY (23. August 2006)

Dir möchte ich auch nicht im dunkeln begegnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## simflex (23. August 2006)

so hier nochmal die liste und die gewünschten fotos  ( http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/283836/cat/500/ppuser/66495 )... seit sonntag is der kamerad fertig : -Rahmen:NPJ Hausmeister für 14mm Achsen
(mit integriertem Kettenspanner)
-Gabel: Marzocchi DJ Street 24" 2005
-Steuersatz: Da Bomb Darector
-Vorbau: Atomlab Aircorp
-Lenker:Amoeba
-Grifferism
-Bremshebel: Diatech Goldfinger (1-finger)
-Bremse: Hinterrad Shimano Deore V-Brake
Vorderrad Hayes Mx-1 mechanische Discbrake
-Laufradsatz:Vorderad 24" Halo Combat auf Diatech
Hinterrad 24" Atomlab Trailpimp auf Joytech Single- Speednabe 14 MM
-Sattelrism Sofa Seat
-Sattelstütze:Odyssey Intac
-Sattelklemme:BMX 
-Reifen:vorne Point Black Hawk DB 1046 / hinten Kenda 
K-Rad
-Kurbel:Eastern Bikes 720 
-Kettenblatt:Unbekannt
-Pedale: DMR V8
-Kette:KMC Koolchain


----------



## Dr.Eckert (9. Oktober 2006)

Hey ich bins, der Heiiinz

Dirt/Street 
*Rahmen: *NS-Bikes Suburban white (wie vielleicht erkennbar)
*Gabel: *Marzocchi Drop Off 
*Vorbau/Lenker/Griffe:* Spank White Collection 1.5 
*Reifen:* Schwalbe Fat Albert
*Kurbeln/Innenlager/Pedale:* Truvativ Hussefelt  / Truvativ Howitzer XR DH / NG Sports - Alien CNC Pedal 06 White  (Noch nicht verbaut)
*Sattelstütze:* Nope Post
*Sattel: *Nope Drivers Seat Sattel camofluage
*Bremsen:* Avid Juicy 5 185mm

CrossCountry/Tour
_Cube Analogue 2003/4_
*Rahmen:* Alu 7005
*Gabel: *RST Capa TL
*Verändert:* Lenker -> Fireeye  FE318 Flame - 31.8 
               Vorbau -> Truvativ Hussefelt
Rest like Cube-Original

Lichtbilder meiner Lebensgefährt(innen):






Und noch was Schmutziges ! 






so, tschüss!


----------



## DirtbikeChris (9. Oktober 2006)

Schön Julian, des erste zumindest^^


----------



## Dr.Eckert (9. Oktober 2006)

DirtbikeChris schrieb:


> Schön Julian, des erste zumindest^^



Dankö - deine Bitch ist aber nicht öde !


----------



## DirtbikeChris (9. Oktober 2006)

Meine Bitch, geht dich gar nix an, ja?


----------



## DirtbikeChris (9. Oktober 2006)

Rahmen:	NS Bitch 06 in Red rum
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike 409 von 06
Bremsen: Hayes hfx 9, 160 mm
Schaltung: Deore/Deore LX
Laufräder: Mavic 321 mit Nope 2 Way Naben
Reifen:	Maxxis Dy-no-mite
Sattelstütze: FSA FR 270
Sattelklemme: NS Bikes
Sattel: Atomlab Trailking
Vorbau:	FSA FR 200, wird geändert
Lenker:	Kore Freeride, wird geändert
Griffe:	Reverse Imperial Lock on
Kurbeln: Race Face Evolve
Innenlager:Race Face Evolve srx
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH pro
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Pedale: Truvativ Hussefelt







kettenführung is auf dem Bild noch ned dran, etz aber schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr.Eckert (9. Oktober 2006)

MEINE HERRN , nicht schlecht , bloß die Farbe is *zu* schön, meenste nich?


----------



## soederbohm (10. Oktober 2006)

Dann will ich doch auch mal:

Mein Rocky Mountain New Slayer Canuck Ltd.:

Gabel: Marzocchi Z1 light ETA
Bremsen: Avid Juicy 7
Lenker, Vorbau,Sattelstütze: Race Face Deus
Griffe: Race Face Good'n'Evil
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH
Pedale: Crank Brothers 50:50 XX
Schaltwerk und Trigger: SRAM X.0
Umwerfer: Shimano Hone
Kette: Connex 908
Kassette: SRAM PG-980
Naben und Bremsscheiben: Shimano Saint
Felgen: Mavic EX823 UST
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Albert UST
Sattel: Noch unentschlossen, vermutlich kommt ein SDG Bel Air





Gruß
Martin


----------



## chaoscarsten (10. Oktober 2006)

*Cannondale Rush 2006:*

Rahmen:	Cannondale Rush 
Gabel: Lefty Speed DLR2 110
Dämpfer: Fox Float RP3	
Felge: Mavic XM 819 Disc UST
Naben: VR: CD Lefty, HR: Shimano XT
Speichen: DT Swiss Comp.
Reifen:	VR: Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST 2.25, HR: Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST 2.25
Pedale: Crank Brothers Egg Beater SL
Kurbel: Shimano XT 
Kette: Shimano XTR
Kassette: Shimano XT
Tretlager: Shimano XT HT-II
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: SRAM  X.9
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 Trigger
Lenker: Syntace VRO Duraflite Carbon
Vorbau: Syntace VRO - Size M 
Steuersatz: CD Headshok SI
Bremsen: Magura Marta
Bremshebel: Magura Marta
Sattel: Tune Speedneedle
Sattelstütze: Tune Starkes Stück 350mm 27.2
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger
Griffe: Ergon MR2 Mag.
Schnellspanner	VR: Shimano XT, HR: Shimano XT
Flaschenhalter: Tacx Tao






*Specialized Epic FSR Disc 2006:*

Rahmen:	Specialized M5 Aluminium, Magnesium-Federbeinverlängerung
Gabel: Fox Float F100 RL Federgabel, 100mm Federweg, luftgefedert, einstellbare Zugstufe, Lockout
Dämpfer: Specialized/Fox Brain Fade-Federbein, einstellbare Auslöseempfindlichkeit, luftgefedert, einstellbare Zugstufe, 11,7"x1,875" (Einbaulänge x Hub)
Felge: 1VR: Mavic XM 317 Disc 1HR: Mavic XM 317 Disc 
Felge: 2VR: Mavic XM 819 Disc UST 2HR: Mavic XM 819 Disc UST
Naben: 1VR: Specialized Stout disc, sealed cartridge bearing, 32 hole 
          2HR: Shimano M-525 
Naben: 2VR: DT Swiss 240s Disc 2HR: DT Swiss 240s Disc
Speichen: DT Swiss Comp.
Reifen: 1VR: Specialized Fast Track Pro 26x2.0  1HR: Specialized Fast Track Pro 26x2.0	
Reifen: 2VR: Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST 2.25 2HR: Schwalbe Nobby Nic UST 2.25
Pedale: Shimano M-520 SPD
Kurbel:	Shimano XT 
Kette: Shimano XT
Kassette: Shimano XT
Tretlager: Shimano XT HT-II
Umwerfer: Shimano M-580 LX, 34,9mm clamp, bottom swing, dual pull Schaltwerk: SRAM  X.9
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 Trigger
Lenker: Specialized 2014 buted alloy flat, 31,8mm OS bar, 580mm width Vorbau: 3D forgrd CNC, 31,8mm OS clamp, 8 degree rise 
Steuersatz: 1 1/8 integrated alloy cups, sealed cartridge bearing
Bremsen: Magura Marta
Bremshebel: Magura Marta
Sattel:	Terry Butterfly Women
Sattelstütze: Specilized 2014 butted alloy, black, 30,9mm x 367/410mm 
Sattelklemme:Specialized 34,9mm clamp 
Griffe: Ergon WP1 
Schnellspanner VR: Shimano XT HR: Shimano XT
Flaschenhalter:	Specialized Rib Cage MTB
Computer: Sigma BC 1606L






Das sind die beiden aufgebauten Bikes für mich und meine Frau. 
Das Cannondale Rush ist meines, das Epic, dass meiner Frau.

Hier noch ein paar Bilder vom Aufbau des CD:


----------



## der Kevin (10. Oktober 2006)

guten tag,

mein schatz: 






Rahmen: Superfly Fixstern
Gabel: Dirt Jumper 1 2005 ( nächste woche oder so DJ3 06)
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Vorbau: Atomlab GI 
Lenker: NPJ Wonderbra
Griffe: Odi Longneck ST
Sattelstütze: BBB Skyscraper
Sattelklemme: BBB
Sattel: SDG F-Style
Innenlager: Truvativ Howitzer
Kurbeln: Truvativ Holzfeller
Vorderradnabe: Marzocchi QR 20
Hinterradnabe: Shimano Deore
Vorderradfelge:Sun Rims Double Track 24"
Hinterradfelge:Sun Rims Double Track 24"
Reifen Vr.+Hr. : Kenda K-Rad 24"
Kette: KMC Kool Chain
Bremse: Magura Julie 

Kann man auch bewerten :Fahrrad    

#der Kevin


----------



## DieNatur (10. Oktober 2006)

Rahmen: Nicolai UFO ST
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem 2-Step(silber) 135-180mm
Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0 Air 200mm
Bremsen: Avid Code (203mm Scheiben)
Steuersatz: ChrisKing Titanium
Vorbau: RaceFace Diabolus 50mm
Lenker: RaceFace Diabolus DH
Griffe: RaceFace LockOn
Laufräder:
-Felge: SUN Single Track
-Nabe: DT Swiss 440FR
-Speichen: DT Swiss Alpine III
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Team Carbon (Double Clamp)
Sattelklemme: Nicolai
Lager: Truvativ Howitzer Team
Kurbeln: Truvativ Holzfeller OCT(2-fach)
Schaltung:
-vorne: XTR(2006) 
-hinten: X.9(2007) 
Trigger: SRAM X.9(2007)
Pedale: 
-Specialized Flatpedal
- Crankbrothers Eggbeater 4ti Gold
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty 2.4
Kette: SRAM PC991 Cross Step


Bilder folgen bald, hab im Moment keine Digicam


----------



## mountainlion (10. Oktober 2006)

ich bitte darum


----------



## DirtMTB (11. Oktober 2006)

Hier mein kleines Schmuckstück 
Der Rahmen ist zwar von der Geo OK, aber kommt bald nen Ghost dran.

Rahmen(noch):                  Dynamics...bald Ghost FS Dual Team
Gabel:			Rock Shox Pike 426 U-Turn 2006	
Kurbeln / Schaltung:	Shimano XT		
Bremsen:	              	Magura Louise FR 180/180 2006	
Lenker:			Truvativ Husselfelt		
Vorbau:			Ritchey Comp		
Steuersatz:		Ritchey WCS		
Sattelstütze:		Ritchey Comp		
Sattel:			Selle Italia Flite Titanium		
Pedalen:			Atomlab Trialking ´04		
Laufräder:		Mavic Deetraks,		
Reifen:			Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35


----------



## Dr.Eckert (11. Oktober 2006)

DieNatur schrieb:


> Rahmen: Nicolai UFO ST
> Gabel: Rock Shox Totem 2-Step(silber) 135-180mm
> Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0 Air 200mm
> Bremsen: Avid Code (203mm Scheiben)
> ...




Schöne Gabel


----------



## fahrbereit (11. Oktober 2006)

Auch Trialbikes, an denen keine Federung und keine Schaltung dran ist, kÃ¶nnen gute 3000â¬ kosten.

Bilder: (etwas vorlÃ¤ufig-Ã¼berstÃ¼rzte Fotografieraktion daher nicht so gute und aktuell sind die auch nicht)
einmal
nochmal
und nochmal

und die Teileliste:

*Rahmen*, Gabel: Syntace Trialframe 1050mm
Steuersatz: Cane Creek integriert
Vorbau: Syntace Superforce 105mm 20Â°
Lenker: Syntace Vector Lowrider 700mm 12Â°
Griffe: Syntace Moto
*Bremse*
Bremshebel und Kolben: Magura HS33 "Mouse" mit eloxierten Hebeln
Bremsleitungen: Goodridge mit Edelstahlfittings und selbstbau Y-Adaptern
Brakebooser V und H: Magura Stahl und Syntace Carbon Sattel-Boostereinheit
*LaufrÃ¤der*
Felgen: Alex DX32 mit AusfrÃ¤sungen
Speichen und Nippel: Sapim CX-RAY und S.I.L.S. Poliax Messing
Naben V und H: White Industries Racer X und White Industires ENO mit Hochflansch
*Anrieb*
Innenlager: Shimano XTR 118mm
Kurbel: Shimano XTR 170mm mit angepasstem Felt Cocswell BMX Kettenblatt 1/8" 24Z.
Pedale: Atomlab Trailking
Freilauf: White Industries ENO Trial 18Z.
Kettenspanner: Rohloff modifiziert fÃ¼r 1/8" Ketten und semidynamisch

Schnickschnack: Carbon Spacer, Carbon Aheadkappe, Kurbelschrauben aus den 2005er LX, Schraubspanner fÃ¼r VR Nabe

Kosteneinsparung: Noch keine einzige Titanschraube am Rad und eigentlich sollten es Chris King Naben werden

wiegt 10,8kg und wurde langfristig/erfahrungsgemÃ¤ss geplant/aufgebaut


----------



## Pilatus (11. Oktober 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Auch Trialbikes, an denen keine Federung und keine Schaltung dran ist, können gute 3000 kosten.


Und das ohne Sattel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fahrbereit (11. Oktober 2006)

Pilatus schrieb:


> Und das ohne Sattel.


 


			
				fahrbereit schrieb:
			
		

> und Syntace Carbon Sattel-Boostereinheit


----------



## Pilatus (11. Oktober 2006)

fahrbereit schrieb:


> Syntace Carbon Sattel-Boostereinheit



Sattel? Da lach ich ja...


----------



## ewoq (11. Oktober 2006)

wie kommt das rad auf 3000â¬?


----------



## Pilatus (11. Oktober 2006)

Weil er allein 23 Tage damit verbracht hat das BMX-Ritzel auf die XTR-Spideraufnahme zurechtzufeilen. das alles während der arbeitszeit und schwupps...  3000


----------



## fahrbereit (12. Oktober 2006)

ewoq schrieb:


> wie kommt das rad auf 3000â¬?


Rechne die UVPÂ´s mal zusammen auch wenn die keiner zahlt. NatÃ¼rlich +/- Abweichung, insgesamt stimmt des schon so.



			
				Pilatus schrieb:
			
		

> Weil er allein 23 Tage damit verbracht hat das BMX-Ritzel auf die XTR-Spideraufnahme zurechtzufeilen. das alles wÃ¤hrend der arbeitszeit und schwupps... 3000â¬


Wenn ich die Kohle bekommen hÃ¤tte, die der A*ann vom Kunde verlangt, dann wÃ¼rde es 4000â¬ kosten! 

nee.. soein Akt war das auch wieder nicht, aber es lÃ¤uft "runder" als des an meinem BMX - Bin halt stolz


----------



## dominik-deluxe (12. Oktober 2006)

ist nichtmehr alles aktuelle auf dem bild


----------



## paradox (27. Oktober 2006)

hi, so hier mal meine liste meiner bikes, fangen wir mit dem scott nitrous fr an

scott nitrous fr rahmen "L"
marzocchi bomber 66 light eta white edition
FSA Orbit Xtreme Pro - One Point Five auf 1-1/8
carbon spacer
easton monkeylite dh cnt lenker
easton havoc vorbau 65mm
formula oro 200/180 brake
x.o. trigger
x.o. schaltwerk - short
odi lockon ruffian griffe
manitou 4 way coil dämpfer
xt kurbel 22/36 mit fsa bashguard -> sobald lieferbar xtr 2007
truvativ shiftguide
xtr innenlager
xtr umwerfer
dura ace ritzelpaket 12-27
sram pc 89r hollowpin chain
tune king/kong mk naben
dt comp speichen schwarz
alu nippel rot/schwarz
sun ringle singletrack chrome 26" felgen
schwalbe felgenband
schwalbe sv 14 schaluch
schwalbe nobby nic 2.4"
mcrankbrothers mallet m pedale rot
syntace p6 stütze 34.9mm
scott sattelstützeklemme
selle italia slr t1
bbb lite axles

16.2kg noch -> update: xtr kurbel 2007, titan feder für dämpfer





mein dirtbike

agent!bikes orange
rok shox pike 454 air u-turn
chris king pink steuersatz
aluspacer
syntace superforce vorbau
easton monkeylite dh cnt lenker
magura marta brake 180/160 sl-rotoren
xt kurbel 36t mit fsa bashguard trivativ kefü
xtr innenlager
ultegra ritzel 12-27
dura ace schaltwerk
sram pc89r hollowpin chain
sram rocket trigger
odi lockon rouge griffe
nobe naben
dt speichen schwarz
sun ringle singletrack 24" chrome
schwalbe felgenband
schwalbe av 10 schlauch
schwalbe taple top 24"
tune würger sattelstützen klemme
nc 17 stütze
sdg bel air ti sattel
dmr v12 pedale
bbb lite axles

bild nicht mehr aktuell, 13.5 kg kein update geplannt: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mein hardtail

dmr switchback 20"
manitou minute 2.00 gabel 130mm
steuersatz ritchey wcs
carbon spacer
fsa fr 200 vorbau
carbon lenker
x.o. drehgriffe
x.o. schaltwerk
xt umwerfer
avid single digit ultimate v-brake kompl.
xlc griffe
fsa platinium pro titan innenlager
stronglight oxale 2+9 kurbel 44/29
xt kette
sram pc980 cassette 11-34
noname industrielager naben mit alexrims
schwalbe flegenband
schwalbe av 14a schlauch 
schwalbe fast fred
salsa stattelstützenklemme
guizzo stütze
selle italia slr
look 4x4 pedale
bbb lite axles

11.1kg update noch viel zuviel  





voitl mx 3 custommade singlespeed
nix besonderes: aus restteilen.

voitl mx III custom
fox f 100 rlt
ritchey wcs steuersatz
aluspacer
ritchey vorbau
xlc alulenker
xlc griffe
xt bremshebel
xtr bremssattel
xt kurbel only 44t
xtr innenlager
kmc kool chain
singlespeed ritzel hinten 16t
mavic crossride lrs
schwalbe felgenband
schwalbe sv 14 schlauch
schwalbe kojak reifen
thomson elite stütze
selle italia slr 
alu sattelstützenklemme
xlc lite barends
bbb lite axles
look 4x4 pedale auf bild sind andere abgebildet

gewicht liegt bei 9.8kg
ist noch verbesserungswürdig aber ok, so...


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, ist die 130er Gabel am HT !?


----------



## paradox (27. Oktober 2006)

der lenkwinkel wird sonst zu steil, der rahmen st für gabeln von min 100-130 ausgelegt und ne minute baut sehr tief, deshalb ne 130mm. bin schon am schauen nach einer 100mm gabel, wobei die ist ja schön leicht die minute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

Nee, ist ja ok...war nur überrascht  Ich werd dann in Kürze auch mal mein Voitl posten


----------



## paradox (27. Oktober 2006)

ok, habs dir mal bewertet finde toll


----------



## rpo35 (27. Oktober 2006)

Du kriegst nachher ein neues Foto; es ist fertig 
Edit: Soooo...hier das Foto mit den Crossmax ST - Teileliste mach ich später fertig. Beim Sattel bin ich mir noch nicht sicher.
Das Bild findet ihr in der CC-Galerie.





Rahmen: Voitl ml VI; 1350gr
LRS: Crossmax ST 2007; 1745gr (incl. Spanner und Magnet)
Reifen: Nobby Nick; 1420gr
Gabel: Fox F80x; 1600gr
Kette: Wippermann 908; 269gr
Strebenschutz: BBB; 30gr
Kurbel: XT H2 mit Strongliht CT2 Blättern; 825gr
Pedale: XTR PDM 959; 346gr
Shifter: XT; 250gr
Schaltwerk: XTR RDM 960; 203gr
Umwerfer; XT FDM 761; 183gr
Schaltzüge: Gore RideOn; 128gr
Kassette: XT; 260gr
Bremse: Formula K18; 818gr
Spacer: FSA Carbon 2x 10mm; 10,4gr
Steuersatz: Stronglight Raz; 111gr
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 100mm n. O/S; 127gr
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Flat 550mm n. O/S; 131gr
Barends: Ritchey WCS short; 90gr
Griffe: Ritchey WCS; 50gr
Sattel: Fiziik Arione Titan; 249gr
Stütze: XLC 420mm; 280gr
Klemme: 20gr
Flaschenhalter: 2x TACX Tao; 74gr
Tacho: CM 436m; 85gr
GPS-Halter: 20gr

Gesamt: 10674,4gr


----------



## keks'(: (28. Oktober 2006)

@ paradox... samma scheisst du geld??? ... geile bikes hast du da!!


----------



## paradox (28. Oktober 2006)

keks'(: schrieb:


> @ paradox... samma scheisst du geld??? ... geile bikes hast du da!!



hi, schön wäre es wenn ich es könnte, danke fürs kompli! ja machen alle spass zu fahren auch wenn es mal mehr oder weniger ist...


----------



## Baxx (2. November 2006)

So, hier mal eine Auswahl meiner Projekte:


*Cube Acid* (inzwischen demontiert):





Cube Acid 18", Marzocchi Marathon S, DT Onyx, Mavic X717, DT Comp, Michelin XCR Dry mit Tubeless Kit, XT Shifter, XTR Schaltwerk + Umwerfer, XT Kassette, LX Innenlager, LX Kurbel mit TA Blaettern und Alu-Schrauben, PC69 Kette, Shimano 540er, Avid Ti Bremsanlage mit Swissstop Belaegen, Shimano Zuege, F99 Ti + Duraflite Carbon, Richtey WCS Griffe, Post Moderne Barends, Ritchey Pro Stuetze, Flite SLK, Mounty Lite Axles, Mounty Klemme, Ritchey Headset


*Kraftstoff H1*:





Kraftstoff H1 17", Marzocchi Marathon S, Hope XC Ti Disc, Ritchey OCR Disc, DT Comp, Nobby Nic 2.25 mit Michelin Latex, XT Shifter, XTR Schaltwerk + Umwerfer mit Alu-Schrauben, XT Kassette, XTR Zuege, Race Face Deus XC, PC69 Kette, Shimano 540er, Hope Mono Mini 180/160 Bremsanlage mit Floatings und Ti-Schrauben, F99 Ti + Duraflite Carbon, Ritchey WCS Griffe, Post Moderne Barends mit Ti-Schrauben, Thomson Masterpiece Stuetze, Flite SLK, Hope Schnellspanner, Hope Klemme, Hope Headset


*Cats Black Magic* (Foto nicht ganz aktuell):





Cats Black Magic 17", Cats Starrgabel, XT Naben, Mavic XM719, DT Comp, Schwalbe Super Moto mit Schwalbe SV13, Rennen Rollenlager, DX Ritzel, LX Innenlager, LX Kurbel mit Gebhardt Blatt, PC69 Kette, Tioga SF-MX Pro, SRAM 9.0 Bremsen mit Avid SD7 Hebeln und Alu-Schrauben, Ritchey Headset, Bontrager Vorbau + Tioga XC Lenker (gekuerzt), Ritchey WCS Griffe, Mounty Lite Axles, Mounty Klemmschraube, Noname Stuetze, Flite


Fehlen noch die Bikes meiner Freundin und mein erstes MTB... vielleicht spaeter  .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. November 2006)

Rotwild RFR 0.6



5th Element Dämpfer - 150/165/180mm
Marzocchi 66 Light ETA - 170mm
Shimano XT - 4Kolben 203/203mm
VR: Sinletrack auf Veltec/20mm Steckachse
HR: Mavic 729 auf Atomlab 150x12mm Steckachse (Stahl, selbst gedreht  )
Sram x.9/x-Gen Komplett
Truvativ  "XC - Oversize" Lenker / 3D Vorbau
Lizzardskin Schraubgriffe
Truvativ Hussefelt Kurbel auf Gigapipe Team DH Innenlager
e13 Kefü / 2fach
FSA Bashring
Crank Brothers Mallet M
CMP Teleskopstütze
Big Betty Bereifung

---> Mein Tourenrad!


----------



## ToxicRebel (16. November 2006)

Bild leider nicht mehr aktuell, jetzt mit:

- XC717 Disc Felgen
- Eggbeater
- komplett Juicy 5
- Gabelkronen schwarz lackiert


     MTB AUFBAU  

	BAUTEIL                     -    NAME   -               WEIGHT						


	Rahmen	           -        Poison E605	  -           1550 g														

	Federgabel     - Manitou Skareb Platinum 04 -    1515 g 														

	Kurbelsatz       -           Shimano XT	              - 875 g														

	Schaltwerk              -   Shimano XT	            - 264 g														

	Umwerfer                -  Shimano XT	 -           128 g														

	Steuersatz         -   Ritchey Pro Press Fit	    - 150 g														

	Spacer	             -          NoName      -              50 g														

	Kassette   -           Shimano XT CS-M750 -          305 g														

	Sattelstütze	  -           Ritchey WCS	       -        220 g														

Sattel	             -     Selle Italia SLR XP	  -       175 g														

Felgen		     -    Mavic XC 717 Disc       -      820 g						


	Nabe										

	 - VR	    Deore XT	      -     250 g														
	- HR	   Deore XT	       -    370 g	


	Speichen    -       2 mm Edelstahl (schwarz)	-  320 g 														

	Nippel	       -           Alunippeln (silber)	        -  70 g														

	Schnellspanner	 -           Deore XT	             -  120 g	

	Tr!ckstuff Centerlock Adapter "Sternschnuppe" 	- 50 g						


        Bremsscheibe      -        Lock Ring	             -   20 g														

Schlauch              -   Schwalbe XXLight	     -  225 g														

Felgenband           - Zéfal Textil - geklebt	     -   24 g														


Reifen                - Continental Explorer Pro	      -  528 g																

        Disc 

       -     VR   Avid Juicy 5	          - 322 g								

      -    HR   Avid Juicy 5	    - 336 g									


	Scheibe         

       - VR Polygon Wave 185	  -   162 g									

       - HR Polygon Wave 185	      -  162 g									


	Schaltung (inkl. Züge)

	-  L Shimano Shift Lever Rapidfire -	322 g


      -  R Shimano Shift Lever Rapidfire  -   322 g							


	Kette	             -            SRAM PC 971	         -  297 g														

	Vorbau	             -           Ritchey WCS	         - 120 g														

	Lenker	             - Ritchey WCS Flat Mountain      - 140 g														

	Bar Ends             -           Ritchey WCS	         - 110 g														

        Schrauben	     -             Diverse	           -  50 g	


	Sattelklemme 	                     -				0 g									

	Pedale 	           -  Crank Brothers - Eggbeater C     - 290 g														

Flaschenhalter 	  -             Minoura Black	          - 40 g				

-------------------------------------------------------------										

	Gewicht THEORIE                                          - 10961 g																		

	Gewicht PRAKTISCH 	                           - max. 10999 g


----------



## crank (20. November 2006)

Mein neues Baby: BMC 4Stroke 03

Teileliste:
Rahmen: BMC Fourstroke 03 2007
Dämpfer: DT Swiss SSD 190L
Gabel: Pace RC 39, 100mm
Steuersatz: FSA
Innenlager: Shimano XT Octalink
Naben: DT Swiss 240 Hügi
Speichen: DT Revolution 2.0-1.5-2.0
Nippel: DT Alu
Felgen: Mavic X317
Schläuche: Michelin Latex
Reifen: Conti Explorer Supersonic
Vorbau: Syntace F99, 120mm
Lenker: Syntace Duraflite
Griffe: Specialized
Sattelstütze: Easton EC 90
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR
Bremsen: Hope Mini 185/165
Bremshebel: Hope
Schalthebel: XT Rapidfire plus
Schaltwerk: XT RD-M 750 Short Cage
Umwerfer: XT RD-M 760
Kurbel: XT FC-M 750
Pedale: Crank Brothers Egg Beater Ti
Ritzel: XT 11-32
Kette: Shimano HG-93

Gewicht: 11.4kg


----------



## crank (20. November 2006)

Wo sind denn die Bilder nun schon wieder hin?
Da:


----------



## s-works speci (25. November 2006)

Rahmen: Specialized Epic
Steuersatz: Chris King
Tretlager: XTR FC-M 960
Laufräder: Noch Crossmax XL habe aber schon Crossmax SLR
Bremsen: Magura Marta SL
Lenker: Race Face Next Carbon Flat
Sattel: Selle SLC Gel Flow
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme: Specialized
Gabel: Fox F80 RLT
Schaltung: Sram XO
Shifter: Sram XO
Umwerfer: XTR - FD-M 960
Pedale: Crank Brothers Egg Beater SL
Kassette: Sram PG 990
Vorbau: Thomson
Kette: KMC X-9SL Gold
Tacho: Polar CS 200 CAD
Gewicht: 10.9 Kg


----------



## IGGY (25. November 2006)

Hast du kein Bild?


----------



## Peter K (25. November 2006)

Rahmen: Simplon Laser-PRO
Steuersatz: FSA
Tretlager: XT-Hollowtech II
Laufräder: Mavic 517 mit XT-Naben und Spannnern
Bremsen: Magura HS-33 silber
Lenker: Ritchey WCS Flat
Sattel: Selle Gel Flow
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race dual Air mit Lockout u. Motion Control
Schaltung: Sram XO
Shifter: Sram XO
Umwerfer: XT
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 323
Kassette: Shimano XT
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS
Kette: HG-93
Barends: Ritchey WCS
Reifen: Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25
Gewicht: keine Ahnung, ziemlich leicht....


----------



## sPrmaRv (25. November 2006)

Rahmen: Grossman FRX 05
Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
Tretlager: Truvativ Howitzer
Laufräder: Spank Stiffy 24 " in Spank-Grün
Reifen: VR Maxxis HighRoller DH 2,7 HR Maxxis HighRoller DH 2,5
Schläuche: Nokian Gazzaloddi DH
Bremsen: Hayes HFX Nine (noch sollen aber Formulas rann, wenn Geld da is)
Lenker: Truvativ Hussefelt DH Lenker
Sattel: Spank Starblast Sattel
Sattelstütze: NC-17 - Empire Lift Pro Sattelstütze
Sattelklemme: Specialized
Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RC 200mm
Dämpfer: X-Fusion VECTOR PVA 
Schaltung: Sram X9
Shifter: Sram X9 Trigger
Umwerfer: -nur 38er Kettenblatt
Pedale: NS Legeater mit Terrorpins
Kassette: Sram 9.0
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt DH Vorbau
Kette: Sram PC-971
Griffe: Reverse - C. Imperial Lock-On
Gewicht: weiss ich noch nicht

Bilder folgen


----------



## s-works speci (25. November 2006)

@iggy
habe bilder weiß nur noch nicht wie ich sie hier hochlade


----------



## Nightfly.666 (27. November 2006)

Weiß nicht obs hier schon drin ist. Jetz auf jeden Fall mit vernünftigem Photo.

Serotta Colorado ATX in grün-metallic mit:
Judy SL
Magura Johnny T. mit Alutech Boostern
XT-Shifter, Schaltwerk und Naben
LX Kurbel
Peregrine BMX Pedale
Syncros Stütze & Vorbau
Race Face Lenker, Onza Hörnchen
Ringlé Getränkehalter
Laufräder:
XT Naben, schwarze Doppeldickendspeichen (1,8mm/2,0mm), Messingnippel, Mavic SUP Ceramic 

Es ist eben so knallbunt geworden, weil ich es mir im Laufe von vielen Jahren zusammengestellt und verändert habe. Gefällt mir aber gut so.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SBIKERC (29. November 2006)

Mein *Cannondale Gemini Team Replika*

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/279936/cat/500/ppuser/54713

(sorry weiß net wie man Fotos einfügt)

alles komplett selbst zusammengestellt, von der Gabel bis zum Felgenband.

Und mein *Simplon Laser*

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/279938/cat/500/ppuser/54713

Erst Bike im Baukastensystem bei Simplon zusammengestellt und später die meisten Teile nochmal ausgetauscht wegen kaputt oder aufrüsten.


----------



## nippelspanner (29. November 2006)

Wieviele Zähne hat das Kettenblatt am Gemini? Nur ein KB, oder hast Du noch ein kleines? Überlege, ob ich mein altes Cheetah ähnlich aufbaue, daher die Frage.


----------



## Speichennippel (29. November 2006)

Rahmen: Cannondale
Gabel   : Fatty Ultra
Vorbau : Cannondale
Lenker  : Ritchey pro OS
Griffe   : Terry
BarEnds: No Name
Klingel  : AluPing
Steigungsmesser: SkyMounty
Computer: Polar S625X zeitweise Garmin GPS 60
Lampe: Speichennippel
Sattelstütze: No Name
Sattel: Terry Fly
Lampe hinten: 2 Mirage
Flaschenhalter: 2 Tacx Tao
Vordernabe: Nabendynamo Shimano 71
Hinternabe: Rohloff
Bremsen: Hebel XTR, Bremskörper Xt (V-Brake)
Felgen: Rigida Zac19
Speichen: Scapin 2,0 1,8 2,0 Messingnippel
Reifen: Schwalbe xxx
Pannenschutzbänder
TopPead Schutzbleche
Kurbel Hone mit einem Blatt
Kette Sram PC 59
Pedale: Eggbeater SL


----------



## tha ray (1. Dezember 2006)

Mein CC Racer: 
Rahmen Set : Epic carbon (größe L)
Raceface kurbel next lp + titan innenlager 
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Steuersatz : Chris King Titan
Syntace Duraflite Lenker
Axlightness Stütze + Specailized Toupe Ti
Axlightness barends
Crossmax slr + fast trak lk Reifen
Crank Bros 4ti
SRAM XO + Gripshift
Marta SL Bremse
Pace R39 Federkabel mit Lockout
KMC Kette gold hollowpin
diverse titanschrauben

gewicht : 9,4 Kg 
preis: ich will gar ncit dran denken!


----------



## hank_the_tank (2. Dezember 2006)

tight isses! hast du ein foto davon? wäre interessant


----------



## dirtPunk (2. Dezember 2006)

Also, hier mein selbst aufgebautes Rad....fragt mich nich, die wievielte Version das jetzt is, aber so isses jetzt gut 

Rahmen....Superfly fixstern
Gabel....Manitou Goldlabel, schwarz glänzend lackiert
Steuersatz....FSA The Pig DH Pro
Vorbau...Atomlab G.I.
Lenker...NPJ Wonderbra
Griffe...Primo Logo
Bremshebel....Avid
Bremskabel ...Odyssey Slickable
Bremse...Avid Single Digit 7
Beläge...Koll Stop, orange
Vorderrad...24" Halo Tornado Felge, Tattoo Nabe, Schwalbe Table Top
Hinterrad..24" Halo Tornado Felge, Tattoo Singlespeed Kassettennabe, 13Z, DMR Moto 
Kurbel...Truvativ Husselfelt, demnächst Tausch gegen Holzfeller Urban
Pedale...Odyssey Cielenki...oder so.. 
Kette...KMC Cool Chain Lite, gold (titannitriert)
Innenlager...Truvativ Giga Pipe
Sattel...The Shadow Conspiracy Classic Seat
Stütze...irgendsoeine schwarze
Generix Peg hinten links

Gewicht ist bei knapp unter 15 kg...

sorry wegen der Fots, is halt nur so´n Telefon



>


----------



## turbox77 (3. Dezember 2006)

So hier mein Bike
Rahmen:Scott-FX 25
Steuersatz:Chris King
Gabel:Rock Shox Pike 426
Dämpfer:Rock Shox MC 3.3
Bremsen :Magura Louise FR 210/190
Kurbel:XT Hollowtech 2
Schaltwerk:XTR M960
Vorbau:Easton EA 70
Lenker: Easton Ea 70 hi-rise
Sattelstütze:EAston Ea 70
Sattelklemme:Hope
Naben vorne/hinten :Hope pro 2
Felgen: Sun Single Track
Reifen :2,4 Nobby Nic

bild kommt noch


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2006)

Rahmen: Specialized S-Works Enduro 2006
Federgabel: FOX 36 Talas R
Dämpfer: FOX DHX 5.0Air
Bremsen: Shimano XTR 203/203 
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Trigger: X.0
Kasette: Shimano XT 11-34
Kette: Shimano XT
Kettenführung: Heim3 Guide
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo
Vorbau: Thomson X4
Lenker: Specialized Enduro
Griffe: Specialized Enduro
Sattelstütze: Thomson Masterpiece
Sattelklemme: Syntace Superlock
Sattel: Specialized BG Rival 143mm
Laufräder: 
-Felgen: DT Swiss EX 5.1d
-Naben: DT Swiss Onyx
-Speichen: DT Alpine III
Reifen: Specialized Enduro Pro 2.4"

Bilder: siehe Bildergallerie!


----------



## yeah (3. Dezember 2006)

@ paradox
schaute mir den hintergrund des Rades an und dachte mir ..... 
....  wer arbeitet denn da beim Bikemax.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sPrmaRv (13. Dezember 2006)

sPrmaRv schrieb:


> Rahmen: Grossman FRX 05
> Steuersatz: FSA Pig DH Pro
> Tretlager: Truvativ Howitzer
> Laufräder: Spank Stiffy 24 " in Spank-Grün
> ...



So fast fertig hier das Bild


----------



## DavidMG (13. Dezember 2006)

Rahmen: Kinesis Fully
Steuersatz: Cane Creek VP-A41AC
Tretlager: Shimano Exage 500, bald : Deore XT
Laufräder: Mavic X223; Rigida Zac2000
Reifen: Panaracer Moto; Schwalbe Black Shark (beides 2.2")
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standart
Bremsen: VR : Magura Louise 2001; HR : Shimano Deore
Lenker: ka - Gold eloxiert  
Sattel: Selle Italia Trans AM Flow
Sattelstütze: Acor 27.2 350mm
Sattelklemme: No-name
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy XC 100mm
Dämpfer: X-Fusion-Shox O2-RL
Schaltung: Deore LX '96 (mit blau eloxierten Pulleys)
Shifter: Deore 9 - bald Sram Rocket 
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Pedale: Shimano 105 Bärentatzen oder Shimano Clickies
Kassette: Shimano Deore 9
Vorbau: Scott Pro  
Kette: Deore LX
Griffe: Amoeba

Bild folgt bald .. sieht lustig aus


----------



## DavidMG (13. Dezember 2006)

Hier noch im alten Aufbau mit :
- no-name Sattelstütze
- ohne Schaltung (Shimano Deore DX Schaltwerk wirkt als Kettenspanner )


----------



## hellrazor (14. Dezember 2006)

Für die neue Saison:

Rahmen: Kinesis Standard, 19,5"
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Team 06
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Patent
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 6° 120mm
Lenker: Ritchey WCS
Barends: Ritchey WCS Short
Griffe: Scott
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XTR 02
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XTR 02
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XTR 02
Züge: XTR
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT 05 inkl. Innenlager
Pedalen: Shimano PDM 540
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dial 7
V-Bremsen: Avid Single Digit 7
Naben: Shimano Deore XT
Kette: Wippermann 908
Kassette: Shimano XT (11-32)
Felge: Mavic XM317 (schwarz)
Nippel: DT Swiss Pro Lock Alu (schwarz)
Speichen: DT Swiss Revolution (schwarz)
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT Exception 2.0
Sattel: Selle Italia - SLR
Sattelstütze: Ritchey WCS
Sattelschelle: Salsa Standard
Schnellspanner: Shimano Deore XT
Computer: VDO C05
Getränkehalter: Elite Taki Gel


----------



## [email protected] (14. Dezember 2006)

Hier nochmal ein Bild.


----------



## DavidMG (14. Dezember 2006)

Sehr lecker ! *yummy*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lowrider89 (14. Dezember 2006)

Also weis net alles

Rahmen: NS Bitch
Gabel: kommt dj street oder dj 3 rein
Lenker: Spank Lounge bar
Vorbau: Spank
Felgen:Single Track
Naben:Nope to Way
Sattel:Freek Frizik
Bremsen: Avid Juicy five
Schläuche: Maxxis
Bereifung: Maxxis Holy Roller
Steuersatz: FSA the pig
Kurbel: Nope
Trettlager: Nope
Pedalen: NS Pancake
Griffe:Gusset Bastard
Kette:KMC Kool Chain

so das wars mehr fällt mir net ein


----------



## FelixLate (12. Februar 2007)

Rahmen... Da Bomb Grenade, Schwarz 15"
Gabel.... Marzocchi Drop-Off 130mm
Steuersatz....FSA The Pig DH-Pro
Vorbau...Amoeba Borla (kommt bald Holzfeller oder Hussefelt)
Lenker... Amoeba Borla (kommt bald Holzfeller oder Hussefelt)
Griffe... kp irgendso ne standard dinger
Bremshebel.... Shimano Hone Dual-Control
Bremskabel ... Shimano Hone
Bremse... Shimano Hone
Beläge... Shmano Hone
Vorderrad... Extreme Fr 26" oder so?
Hinterrad... Extreme Fr 26" oder so?
Kurbel...Truvativ Hussefelt
Pedale... NG-Sports in Rot
Kette... Shimano Hone
Innenlager... Truvativ Howitzer
Sattel... Irgend so ein steinharten ungemütlichen, in rot
Stütze...So ne schwarze für sechsfufzich

Bild komtm wenn ich meine neue Cam hab... =)


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2007)

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Slayer Special Edition 2006
Gabel: FOX Van R
Dämpfer: FOX RP23
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR
Kurbel: Race Face
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.0
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR
Laufräder: Syncros DS 28
Steuersatz: FSA
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syncros





Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Element Race '97, mit Klarlack lackiert, Aluschrauben Unterseite Rahmen 2175g
Dämpfer: FOX Float R 2001 227g
Gabel: SID race 2003 (Schaftlänge 195mm) inkl. Aheadsetkralle 1275g
Steuersatz: CHRIS KING "No Threadset" mit Titanschraube, inkl. Steuersatzdeckel 110g
Spacer: Carbon 5g
Vorderrad: TUNE Mig75 mit 28 Sapim CX-Ray Messerspeichen (radial) 623g
Hinterrad: TUNE Mig200 mit 28 CX-Ray Messerspeichen 754g
Felgenband: ROX ultra rimtape 5g
Reifen: Continental Twister 26*1,9 (vo.: 340g hi.: 334g) 674g
Schläuche: Continental Supersonic 179g
Kurbel: TUNE "Bigfoot" 172,5mm, silber 390g
Kettenblatt (44 Zähne): Shimano HG 90 79g
Kettenblatt (32 Zähne): Tune "Triebtreter" Titan 40g
Kettenblatt (20 Zähne): Tune "Triebtreter" Titan 17g
Kurbelschrauben: TUNE "Goldaugen" Titan 17g
Kettenblattschrauben: TUNE Alu 16g
Kette: Shimano HG90 (106 Glieder) 303g
Pedale: BEPOP Stainless SL 195g
Brems-Schaltkombi.: Shimano XTR STI-Einheit 3fach/8fach, ST M-951 340g
Bremsen: PROSHIFT by PRECISION BILLET mit Aluschrauben 338g
Vorbau: TUNE "Geiles Teil" 110mm, 8 Grad mit Titanschrauben 149g
Schaltwerk: PROSHIFT by PRESISION BILLET MK2 177g
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR '98 110g
Tretlager: SPECIALIZED Titan 157g
Lenker: SCHMOLKE Carbon SL (TUNE "Prügel") 52mm 96g
Lenkerendkappen: Plastik 7g
Barends: TUNE "RH1" 68g
Kasette: Shimano XTR Titan 12/32 230g
Bremszüge: TUNE light 29g
Schaltzüge: XTR 28g
Aussenhüllen/Hülsen: TUNE/XTR Mix 81g
Schnellspanner: TUNE "AC16" und "AC17" 48g
Sattelstützenschnellspanner: TUNE "Würger" 31g
Sattel: TUNE "Speedneedle" Leder Marathon 119g
Sattelstütze: TUNE 2starkes Stück" 26,8*340mm 189g
Griffe: Mounty True Grip (Schaumstoff), gekürzt 30g
Flaschenhalter: TUNE "Wasserträger", Carbon mit Aluschrauben 9g

Gesamtgewicht: 9320g


----------



## IGGY (12. Februar 2007)




----------



## FelixLate (21. Februar 2007)

da unten jez mein bike


----------



## FelixLate (21. Februar 2007)

-=Refused=- schrieb:


> Rahmen... Da Bomb Grenade, Schwarz 15"
> Gabel.... Marzocchi Drop-Off 130mm
> Steuersatz....FSA The Pig DH-Pro
> Vorbau...Amoeba Borla (kommt bald Holzfeller oder Hussefelt)
> ...



Jez Habsch die Cam =)





gerne bewerten


----------



## dioXxide (21. Februar 2007)

Hier mal ein Überblick der parts an meinem Santa:

Rahmen: Santa Cruz VP-free
Dämpfer:  Marzocchi Roco Worldcup
Gabel:  66 RC2X
Steuersatz:  Hope incl. Head Doc
Laufräder: Ringlé ABBAH S.O.S. Lawmill 150mm / 20mm auf Mavic EX 729 Felgen
Reifen: Maxxis Advantage 2,4Kurbel: Saint 38T
Kette: SRAM PC 991
Shifter.: Shimano XT custom
Kasette: SRAM PG 990
Schaltwerk: XTR 960 GS
Schalthülle: Jagwire
Tretlager: HT II
Kurbel: SAINT 38T
Kettenführung: e13 mit rotem Supercharger RR
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 203/190mm
Vorbau: NC-17 Toro Super Pro
Lenker: Spank Loungebar 30
Lenkerendkappen: Hope Grip Doc	
Griffe: Reverse Imperial
Sattelklemme: Hope
Sattel: Fizik Nisene
Sattelstütze: NC-17 Empire S-Pro

und noch ein Bild (der einzige Platz, wo es hin passt):






Jetzt wird erstmal nix mehr geändert...


----------



## mountainlion (21. Februar 2007)

eleganter wäre es wenn dei befestigungen unten aus dickem transparentem Plexiglas sein, und oben die befestigung weg, und stattdesen einen kleinen haken oder schalufe in der wand wo du das Pedal einhakst


----------



## crank (21. Februar 2007)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Überblick der parts an meinem Santa:
> ...
> 
> Jetzt wird erstmal nix mehr geändert...



Geiles Bike, super schöne Farben!  
Aber fährst Du auch damit?  
Gruss, Stefan


----------



## dioXxide (21. Februar 2007)

@mountainlion

Die Multiplexplatten für die Befestigungen bekomme ich kostenlos und die Halterung sollte nichts kosten und erfüllt ihren Zweck.

@crank

Es wird sehr viel gefahren und hat auch schon einige Schrammen. Ich hab halt keinen Platz und muss es an die Wand hängen, zur Aufbewahrung. Und da es in der Wohnung ist, muss ich nach jeder Schlammfahrt putzen (ist ja auch nicht schlecht fürs Material, macht aber Arbeit). Hier ist es zur Zeit sehr schlammig. Deshalb auch der Minifender hinten, das hält den unteren Link Steinchen und Dreck - frei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## F-N-C (21. Februar 2007)

@dioXxide:  Absolut Geil das Santa!


Dann möcht ich hier auch mal.
Auch wenn's schon mit drei Bildern im "Zeigt eure Giant-Bikes" verewigt ist, hier mal mein Bike incl. komplettem Aufbau:







(Ich weiss, ich hätt's wenigstens für's Foto mal wieder richtg putzen können...  )

Rahmen: Giant XTC NRS (Team Edition, Bj. '03)
Dämpfer: Giant NRS (Bj. '04)
Gabel: Rock Shox Psylo XC (Bj. '04)
Steuersatz: Integriert, Ritchey WCS
Vorbau: Syntace VRO "S" (Bj. '03)
Lenker: Syntace VRO Ultralite, 9°, 680mm (Bj. '04)
Griffe: "Baumarkt" 3,90-Modell
Sattel: Velo ProLite Titan (Bj. '05)
Sattelstütze: Noch: No-Name Alu-Carbon + Hülse; In Kürze: Maniac Alu
Bremse: Magura Louise v:190mm h:180mm (Bj. '03); In Kürze: Incl. Magura Stahlflex
Bremsbeläge: Kool-Stop, rot
Laufräder:
Naben v/h: Specialized Stout / Shimano FH-M525 (Deore) (Je Bj. '04)
Speichen: DT competition BLACK 2.0/1.8 je v/h 32 Stk. (Bj. '04)
Felgen: je v/h Mavic XM317 Disc (Je Bj. '04)
Reifen: Schwalbe Light King Jim (Falt-Version, je 2,35")
Schläuche: Schwalbe standard.
Kassette: Shimano CS-M580 (Deore LX) 11-34 (Bj. '06)
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo GXP OEM (Bj. '05)
Innenlager: Truvativ Stylo GXP OEM 
Kettenblätter: Je Original Truvativ Stylo OEM 44/32/22
Pedale: Wellgo Combi-DH (Bj. '06)
Kette: SRAM PC-991 (Bj. '06)
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore mit Magura Alu-Schrauben (Bj.'04)
Schaltwerk: Sachs/SRAM Plasma D.I.R.T. (Long-Cage) (Bj. '00)
Schaltröllchen: Deore XT (11T)
Umwerfer: Deore LX Top-Swing (Bj. '05)
Schaltzüge: Shimano, schwarz mit Resten Jagwire Hülsen und Verhüterlis
Flaschenhalter: Pseudo Tune-Wasserträger mit Alu-Anschlagstück
Tacho: Sigma BC700 (Bj. '97)
Satteltasche: fi'zi:k saddle pa:k universal mount, small


----------



## romen52791 (22. Februar 2007)

ist zwar nonet fertig zusammen gebastelt aba hier mal partliste.

rahmen:Felt Double Shot 2005

gabel: Marzocchi All Mountain 3 2005  (bis jetzt hat se mich ned im stich                    gelassen bei dirt wird aba getauscht wenn ich mehr geld habe)

Vorbau: Point - ToughGuy CNC 

Lenker: Point F6 DH

Laufrad: Sun Rims Single Track 26''

Mantel/Schlauch: Tioga Blue Dragon bald Schwalbe Table Top Schlauch Schwalbe

Nabe: Noch Shimano Deore 

Bremse: Hayes Hfx-9 

Schaltung: Shimano LX Mit Deore Shifter 

Kasette: Shimano

Kurbel: Nope

Tretlager: Truvativ Giga  Pipe Team

Kettenführung. Truvativ Boxguide

Sattel: SDG F-Style



Mfg Steffen


----------



## Chris King84 (22. Februar 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal:

Rahmen: Salsa Moto Rapido (Scandium/Carbon)
Gabel: noch Rock Shox Psylo Race auf 90mm getrimmt, bald SID
Bremse: Magura HS11, bald Magura Marta
LRS: Miche Primato Naben, Mavic XC717, Sapim Race
Sattelstütze, Vorbau und Lenker aus dem FSA K-Force Programm
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TT
Reifen: Nobby Nic und Racing Ralph
Steuersatz: Chris King
Züge: Nokon


----------



## supergurke (23. März 2007)

Rahmen: Fun Works Dirt Diggler, 2nd Edition '04
Gabel: Marzocchi MZ3 '06
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH Pro '04
Innenlager: Shimano
Naben: LX (HR) und Deore (VR)
Felgen:Atomlab (HR) und No Name Holkammer (VR)
Reifen: Maxxis Holy Roller 24"
Vorbau: F.U.N.N. Serial Grippa
Lenker: F.U.N.N. FAtboy Slim
Griffe: Primo X
Sattelstütze: No Name
Sattel: Bulls
Bremse (HR): Deore Disc
Bremshebel: Deore Hydraulisch
Bremszüge: Shimano
Schaltwerk: Kettenspanner Point
Kurbel: Alivio '06 mit einem Kettenblatt und Rock Ring (Truvativ)
Pedale: DMR V8
Ritzel: Hyperglide
Kette: HG


----------



## romen52791 (23. März 2007)

dioXxide schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Überblick der parts an meinem Santa:
> 
> Rahmen: Santa Cruz VP-free
> Dämpfer:  Marzocchi Roco Worldcup
> ...







also einfach nur porno das bike aba würde noch am hinterbau was rot machen zb schaltung rot lacken oda irgentwas kommt dan noch geiler 

steffen


----------



## Lanoss (23. März 2007)

Btr.: the white Santa
Ja sehr Porno, aber das SRAM Ritzel sollte unterstüzung von ner Magura-rotor-disk bekommen, weil wegen der roten Akzente. Ich hab jedenfalls nen angenehme Latte beim betrachten dieses Kunstwerks


----------



## [email protected] (23. März 2007)

So will ich auch mal mein Hardtail hier reinstellen.

Rahmen: Motobecane (made in Taiwan  )
Federgabel: Manitou Black Super RTWD 90-120mm
Schaltwerk: SRAM X.9 2007
Schalthebel: SRAM X.9 Trigger 2007
Kurbel: Shimano XT 
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Kette: SRAM PowerChain PC991
Ritzelpaket: SRAM PowerGlide 2 PG990 11-32
Lenker: Easton MonkeyBar EA70 Lo
Vorbau: NoName Alu 120mm mit Titanschrauben
Griffe: Ergon Enduro
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 2006 180/180
Laufräder:
-Naben: DT Swiss Onyx
-Felgen: DT Swiss EX5.1d
-Speichen: Sapim Race schwarz
-Nippel: DT ProLock silber
Reifen: Maxxis Minion DH f/r 2.35
Schläuche: Schwalbe SV13
Sattelstütze: NC17 Empire S-Pro 27.2mm
Sattel: Selle Italia XP
Sattelstützenklemme: Syntace SuperLock

Diese Veränderungen sind noch geplant:
- Vorbau wird gegen Syntace F99/Superforce getauscht
- Lenker wird gegen Syntace Vector Lowrider getauscht
- Sattelstütze wird gegen Syntace P6 Carbon getauscht

Bilder folgen, wenn das Wetter hier wieder besser ist, also wahrscheinlich Sonntag.


----------



## Stolem (23. März 2007)

Hier meins: seit heute endlich neue pedale 

Rahmen: North Shore Bitch 2006 schwarz
Gabel: 66 RC 150mm 2006
Steuersatz: FSA Sky Pilot
Laufräder: Onyx (hinten), Veltec DH (vorn) auf Mavic EX 729 Felgen
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Alber / Maxxis Holy Roller
Kurbel: FSA Maximus DH
Pedale: Crankbrothers 5050xx
Kasette: Shimano 105er
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore bald 105er
Tretlager: Truvativ Giga Pipe DH
Kettenführung: Chainguide
Bremsen: Hayes 9 203mm
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller	
Sattelklemme: NS bald vll eine güldene Hope
Sattel: SDG Freestyle

soo, bild wird bald neu gemacht ansonsten unten in der Sig

Bike vom Freund: (auch ich aufgebaut)

Rahmen: Dual Faces Diabolo 2006
GabelJ 3 130mm 2006
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH Pro
Laufräder: XT (hinten), Veltec DH (vorn) auf Sun Double Track
Reifen: Maxxis Larssen TT / Maxxis Holy Roller
Kurbel: CMP dinger
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore
Tretlager: CMP Ding 
Kettenführung: Chainguide
Bremsen: Deore 160mm
Vorbau: Truvativ Husselfelt
Lenker: Truvativ Husselfet	

und das von meinem Bruder (auch von mir)
Rahmen: Da Bomb Grenade
Gabel: Z1 Sport ETA 130mm 2006
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH Pro
Laufräder: Hone (hinten), Nope 2 Way (vorn) auf Mavic EX 729 Felgen
Reifen: Schwalbe Fat Alber / Maxxis Holy Roller
Kurbel: Truvativ Husselfelt
Kasette: Shimano Hone
Schaltwerk: Shimano Hone
Tretlager: Truvativ Giga Pipe DH
Kettenführung: Chainguide
Bremsen: Hone 203er	


joa sieht so aus als ob ich der arsch bin der die sachen aufbaut. die bestellen sich was, ich bau auf 

grüße
fotos gibbet die tage


----------



## Deleted 16310 (23. März 2007)

Hmm tjo dann werd ich och ma.

Rahmen Univega RAM 930 von ´02 (nich lachen ey)
Lenker, Vorbau, Griffe Amoeba Borla
Bremsen Magura Julie 180/160
Rock Shox Psylo C mit dem Innenleben und Standrohren von der XC ^^
man könnte auch sagen Psylo XC mit den Tauchrohren von der Psylo C.
Shimano LX Hollowtech I Kurbeln von ´03 
SRAM PG 970 Kassette
SRAM PC 971 Kette
Shimano LX Shifter
Shimano XT Umwerfer und Schaltwerk von ´04
Shimano XT Naben v+h
Vuelta Felgen -.-
Specialized Sattelstütze
Manitou Swinger Air 3 Way
Sattel keine Ahnung noch nen asbach uralter von meinem ersten Bike.

Bereits als Upgrade gekauft aber noch nicht verbaut:
Sram X.0 Schaltwerk ´06
Sram X.9 Shifter ´07
Sram PG 990 Kassette (die hübsche rote)

weiterhin geplant: 
Truvativ Stylo Kurbeln


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (23. März 2007)

Specialized S-Works Enduro 2006 
Bremsen: Magura Louise Fr mit den 180ger Wave Scheiben der Marta
Schaltung: Shimano XT 2007
Umwerfer:        "
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadSet
Lenker: Specialized S-Works Carbon
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattelklemme: Tune Würger
Gabel: Fox 36 Talas RC2
Dämpfer: Fox DHX 5.0 Air
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH
Naben: Specialized
Pedale: Crank Brothers Mallet C
Sattel: Flite gel flow titanium
Laufräder: Mavic EX 325 Disc
Griffe: Specialized Lock On
Mäntel: Schwalbe Light Albert 26x2,35

geändert wird noch: Sattel-Tune Speedneedle Marathon / Pedale-Mallet M






Specialized Big Hit 2005
Bremsen: Hayes Nine
Schaltung: Shimano XT 
Kettenführung: Truvativ Boxguide
Steuersatz: k.A.
Lenker: Race Face Diabolus
Vorbau:        "
Sattelstütze: Truvativ Husselfelt
Sattelklemme: Brave Pogo 1-bolt
Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RR 
Dämpfer: Fox Vanilla R
Kurbel: Truvativ Husselfelt
Naben: vorne-Veltec DH hinten-Hügi FR
Pedale: NC 17 Mag
Sattel: DaBomb Banket
Laufräder: Sun Rims Double Track
Griffe: Race Face Lock On
Mäntel: hinten-Maxxis High Roller 24x2,7 vorne-Maxxis Minion 26x2,5 
RockRing: Race Face


----------



## tschobi (23. März 2007)

Kompliment, geiles Teil das enduro! Hast du das als Rahmen/Gabelset gekauft, und wieviel kostet der?
Endlich mal wieder ein schönes enduro...das wäre was für mich  
Aber die Marta scheiben gehören doch eher an ein Touren bike,oder? naja jeder wie er mag
das big hit ist auch super, stehe halt nicht so auf die fetten downhillkisten...
aber supi


----------



## MasterChris (23. März 2007)

tschobi schrieb:


> Kompliment, geiles Teil das enduro!
> Endlich mal wieder ein schönes enduro...das wäre was für mich



danke danke
war ein rahmen - dämpfer set und hätte bei meinen dealer regulär 1500 gekostet
da aber alle parts über den gleichen dealer geordert worden bekam ich nen guten gesamtpreis


----------



## Stolem (24. März 2007)

hier das versprochene bild
grüße


----------



## Tomcatpilot (24. März 2007)

Rahmen: Specialized Rockhopper, schwarz, Bj 03

Gabel: Manitou Black 120mm

Vorbau: Kore 120

Lenker: Answer Pro Taper Carbon FR

Bremsen: Hayes HFX 9 DH

Schaltung: Deore LX

Sattel: Selle Trimatic 2

Pedale: Crankbrothers Egg-Beater C

Felgen: Mavic XC117

Reifen: IRC Mythos oder Conti Spikeclaw

Ändern werd ich evtl noch die Schaltung, Upgrade zu X0 oder XTR oder so..
Naja, und evtl anderen Laufradsatz.. Aber mal sehn..


----------



## Unrest (14. April 2007)

Rahmen: Fun Works Team Zero 5 | 21", schwarz, ohne Label
Federgabel: Marzocchi MX Comp 105mm
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Kurbel: Shimano LX Hollowtech 2
Pedale: Shimano XTR (959)
Innenlager: Shimano LX Hollowtech 2
Kette: Shimano LX (Verschleissteil!)
Ritzelpaket: Shimano Deore (Verschleissteil!)
Lenker: Bontrager Riser (aus altem Rad provisorisch übernommen)
Vorbau: FSA XC-120 105mm 6°
Griffe: RaceFace Good'n'Evil, rot
Bremsen: Avid Ball Bearing 5 mit Avid SpeedDial7 Hebeln
Laufräder: Shimano XT Naben mit Mavic X321 (HR) und Mavic X223 (VR)
Reifen: Kenda Drahtreifen
Schläuche: Kenda AV
Sattelstütze: FSA SL-280, 21,6mm
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TransAm
Sattelstützenklemme: Was günstiges schwarzes vom Händler meines Vertrauens

Geplante Upgrades:
- IRC Mythos XC2
- Neuer Lenker, wird wohl ein WCS Flatbar, oder was von RaceFace

Bilder folgen wohl morgen nach der Tour in meiner Galerie.

----------
Unrest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MasterChris (15. April 2007)

Stolem schrieb:


> hier das versprochene bild
> grüße



yeah stolem... lass dich doch mal wieder im MRM forum blicken


----------



## Cpt.Tuttle (16. April 2007)

Soo, da ich jetzt langsam mit meinem Bike zufrieden bin will ich das auch mal im fertigen Zustand vorstellen.





Rahmen: Mountain Cycle San Andreas '99 und '0x (mein Traum, egal ob es bessere Technik gibt  )
Dämpfer: DNM ST-8RC 800 lbs/inch
Gabel: White Brothers UD 150 ( mit Blättern  )
Steuersatz: PICON (sagt mit nix ist aber noch aus meinem alten Corratec FT FS-1 )
Innenlager: Shimano XT
Naben: Veltec DH Steckachse / XT 
Speichen: DT (??)
Felgen: DT / D321 ( noch )
Schläuche: Schwalbe SL / Nokian DH
Reifen: IRC Dirtbrother
Vorbau: AMOEBA
Lenker: Azonic (goldig  )
Griffe: A-Toys ( oder so )
Sattelstütze: Thomson ( bald Syncros HC )
Sattel: Selle Radius ( Schlange )
Bremsen: Grimeca / SRAM - 200 /160
Bremshebel: Grimeca / Sram ( lackiert )
Schalthebel: LX 8-fach
Bremsleitungen: Grimeca gold
Schaltwerk: XTR invers. ( mit Rolle )
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: Corratec 8 Speed SL
Pedale: Bärentatzen
Ritzel: XTR 8-fach


----------



## AngryApe (18. Juni 2007)

nichts besonders, ist mein trainingsbike  

Rahmen: Nubuk Bikes
Gabel: Pace Rc31
Innenlager: Shimano LX
Naben: XT 
Felgen: xm317
Reifen: Albert/Smart Sam
Vorbau: Syntace Megaforce (lag hier noch rum)
Lenker: Ritchey Pro
Barends: Ritchey WCS
Griffe: Profile
Sattelstütze: FSA
Sattel: Velo irgendwas, 230g
Bremsen: HS33 malwieder selbstlackiert
Schalthebel: LX 
Schaltwerk: XTR
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: Hone
Pedale: Time Atac Alium
Ritzel: Deore
Kette: Deore


----------



## Unrest (18. Juni 2007)

Rahmen: Fun Works Team Zero5
Gabel: Marzocchi MX Comp 105mm
Naben: Shimano XT
Schnellspanner: Shimano XT
Speichen: DT Comp 2.0
Felgen: Mavic X321 (hinten) X223 (vorne)
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic
Vorbau: FSA XC-120 (105mm 6°)
Lenker: RaceFace Evolve XC
Barends: XLC Ultralight
Griffe: RaceFace Good'n'Evil
Sattelstütze: FSA SL-280
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP Trans Am
Bremsen: Avid Ball Bearing 5 (160/160)
Bremshebel: Avid Speed Dieal 7
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore (wird XT)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore (Wird X.9)
Kurbel: Shimano LX
Innenlager: s.o.
Pedale: Shimano XTR (PD-M959)
Ritzel: Shimano Deore (wird XT)
Kette: Shimano Deore (wird XT)
Züge/Hüllen: YPK Teflon-Carbon

Sind doch andere Änderungen geworden... Gut, dass jemand her gepostet hat, sonst hätte ich diesen Thread vergessen...


----------



## Resistant306 (30. September 2007)

Rahmen: Bergamont Big Air 2005 weiß gepulvert
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Pearl 3.1 216mm
Gabel: Manitou Travis SC 180mm TPC+
Steuersatz: FSA The Fat Pig
Innenlager: Truvative Howitzer Team 83mm
Laufräder: DT FR2350 (Auf dem Foto noch nicht eingebaut)
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard
Reifen: Schwalbe Big Betty 26x2.4 ORC
Vorbau: Truvativ Holzfeller 1.5
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller 710mm breit 30mm Rise
Griffe: ODI Yeti mit roten Klemmringen
Sattelstütze: SDG I-Beam
Sattel: SDG Bel Air I-Beam
Bremsen: Avid Code 203mm
Schalthebel: Sram X.O Shifter
Schaltzüge: Teflon
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O Longkage
Umwerfer: Sram X-gen
Kurbel: Truvativ Holzfeller 2fach
Pedale: Truvativ Holzfeller Platform
Ritzel: Sram 990 (Auf dem Foto noch nicht eingebaut)


----------



## Slow (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
hier mal mein Endorfin VP-4 komplett selbst aufgebaut, habe mich sogar ans Einspeichen gewagt.






Rahmen: Endorfin VP-4 lila/grau
Dämpfer: DT Swiss SSD 210 L
Gabel: Rock Shox Recon 100mm FW
Steuersatz: Acros Ai-03 semi integriert
Vorbau: Ritchey WCS 90mm OS
Lenker: FSA XC 190 OS
Griffe: Ritchey WCS True Grips
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore
Bremse: Magura Louise 2006 mit 180er Scheiben
Naben: Shimano XT
Felgen: Mavic 317 Disc schwarz
Speichen: DT Swiss Champion
Reifen: Maxxis Ignitor und Advantage (bald Ignitor Exception oder Nobby Nic)
Schläuche: Schwalbe Standard (bald irgend was leichteres ;-)
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR XP 165g
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve XC (04)
Kurbel/Innenlager: Shimano LX HT2
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Züge: Shimano XTR
Hüllen: Shimano SP-40
Endkappen: Shimano
Kassette: Shimano Deore (bald LX oder XT)
Kette: Sram mit Sram Kettenschloss

Grüße,
Simon


----------



## Joob (4. Oktober 2008)

*Hier die Bikes von Thomas & Karin.*

Alle Bikes wurden als Frameset individuell zusammengestellt und von mir persönlich "zusammengesteckt".
Eine Auflistung der Parts erspare ich mir. Bei Fragen zu den verbauten Komponenten könnt ihr ja ne Mail senden.

Die Bikes wurden zwar schon mal bei "Cannondale-Bkes" gelistet, aber vielleicht interessiert ja den Einen oder Anderen auch hier.


Scalpel 4000 SL










































F 2000SX V


























F 3000 SL


































Saeco Team Replica






























SIX 13







































Herstellermarken:
Tune, Shimano, Tiso, Syntace, Ricthey, Easton, Cinelli, Selle, Thomson, Alien, Mavic, Dynamics, Cannondale, XLC, KMC, FSA, Magura.

Das wars !


----------



## karsten reincke (4. Oktober 2008)

z.Zt: 
Maßrahmen Nöll M3/5
Lenker/Vorbau: Syntace VRO Alu, Ergon-Griffe, Salsa-Hörnchen
Sattelstütze Shannon Hardcore
Sattel Brooks Colt
Kurbeln XTR 2001 einfaches Blatt 46er
Kette HG 90
Schaltung Rohloff intern
Bremsen HS 33
Felge hinten Mavic 721ceramic
 mit DT comp eingespeicht
vorne Mavic 618 und Hügi 1995 oder Mavic 618 und Shimano-Nabendynamo, ebenfalls mit DT-Comp eingespeicht.
Schnellspanner von Salsa
Federgabel Marzocchi Bomber Z3 100mm von 2001
Reifen Schwalbe Marathon Plus
Das ist das Alltags-und Tourenbike
Fotos folgen


----------



## Numsi (5. Oktober 2008)

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain Slayer SXC Canuck
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 5.0
Gabel: Marzocchi 66 RC2 ETA
Felgen: Mavic EX 721
Naben: DT Swiss FR 440
Bremsen: Magura Louise mit Venti-Discs 203/180
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Umwerfer: Shimano XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR
Schalthebel: Shimano XT
Kette und Ritzel: Shimano XT
Bashguard: e13 Bash weiß
Pedale: Wellgo MG
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit
Vorbau: Raceface Evolve AM
Lenker: Raceface Diabolus
Griffe: Ergon Enduro
Sattelstütze: Raceface Evolve DH
Sattel: SDG Bel Air RL Rocky Mountain Special Edition
Sattelklemme: Hope
Bereifung: Schwalbe Big Betty


----------



## Ferkelmann (9. Oktober 2008)

Ist zwar nicht mehr so neu, aber trotzdem:

Rahmen: Morphine 06 Eisenschwein M
Gabel: Marzocchi Bomber 66 SL
Vorbau: Thompson Elite X4.0
Lenker: Truvatic Holzfeller
Antrieb: Rohloff Speedhub OEM TS (hatte ich professionelle Hilfestellung)
            44er KB mit Holzfeller Kurbeln und Pedalen
Laufräder: Bitch Whippa Felgen
               Nabe vorn DT Swiss FR440
               Muddy Mary 2,5 vorn, 2,35 hinten
Bremsen: Louise FR 06 mit Stahlflex 210mm vorn, 190mm hinten
.... Sattel Nope Driver mit ner Roox

= knappe 17,5kg für´n Hardtail.
Fotos stelle ich irgendwann mal in die Galerie, falls sowas jemanden interessiert.

... was´n Leichtbau??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hneu (10. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe mit dem Poison Edition Rahmen angefangen und dann immer so nach und nach Teile dazu gekauft. Dauerte insgesamt Pi mal Daumen ein Jahr bis es "fertig" war. Fertig im Sinne von fahrbereit, denn wirklich fertig wird es wohl nie sein. Und das ist dran:

Rahmen: Poison Edition
Gabel: MZ Z1 Freeride
Steuersatz: Brave Little Monster
Innenlager: Truvativ Gigapipe DH
Naben: Hinten: Grimeca Vorne: was anderes, komm nicht mehr auf den Namen
Felgen: Hinten: Mavic D521 Vorne: AlexRims Supra N
Reifen: IRC Mythos
Vorbau: Amoeba Borla
Lenker: Amoeba Borla mit 5 mm Wandstärke
Griffe: Oury
Sattelstütze: Ritchey 
Sattel: Author
Bremsen: Hayes HFX nine
Bremshebel: Hayes HFX nine
Schalthebel: SRAM 9.0
Schaltzüge: NOKON
Schaltwerk: X.0
Umwerfer: XT
Kurbel: Race Face Forged
Pedale: Maniac Skull


----------



## 00petrydirt00 (4. April 2010)

hey leute ich wollt mir die dmr cul crank kurbeln holn un wollt wissn ob sichs lohnt die zu kaufn


----------



## Hot Carrot (4. April 2010)

Giant Terrago 
Shimano XT / XTR
Marzocchi
Chris King
DT
Mavic

Rahmen Blau (Hersteller kann ich mich leider nicht mehr erinnern)  
Votec Gabel
Syncros
Shimano XT/ XTR. 
DT
Mavic

2 Danger (meine derzeitige Stadtschlampe)
Marzocchi 
Shimano LX
Ritchy Comp, WCS
Selle Italia
Kästle (Sugino)
Sapim
Magura
SKS
Alesa 

Checker Pig
Shimano Deore, LX, XT
Wheeler
SR Suntour
DT
Alesa

Checker Pig
Shimano XT, XTR
Ritchy WCS
Selle Italia
Syncros
Rockshox
FSA
Sapim
Novatec
Alexrims
X-Tasy
Look


----------



## Rammsteinbiker (4. April 2010)

Rocky Mountain Element Race 2000
Sid Race 2007
Komplett XT 2008 mit V-Brake
Mavic XM717 mit XT2007 Naben
Ritchey WCS Anbauteile

Cube AMS 100 Pro 2008 Black Anodized
Reba Race 2009
Komplett XT 2008 mit Disc-Brake
DT-Swiss XR4.2 mit XT2008 Naben
Thompson Elite Stütze, Race Face Deus XC Lowrizer, Ritchey 4Axxis 90mm

Cube AMS 100 Pro 2009 Sid Blue
Reba Team 2008
Komplett XT 2008 mit Disc
DT-Swiss XR4.2 mit XT2008 Naben
Winter-LRS: Mavic XC717 mit XT2007/2008 Naben, Spikebereifung
Scape RFR Stütze, Race Face Deus XC Lowrizer, Ritchey 4Axxis 90mm

Cube Reaction 2008
Manitou R7 Super Absolute
XT/SLX Disc
Fulcrum Red Metal 5
Ritchey WCS Anbauteile


----------



## Onkel Manuel (4. April 2010)

Alltagsrad, zusammengestückelt querbeet: 

Rahmen: Haibike Time SL
Gabel: RS Revelation 2006 Air U-Turn
Vorbau & Sattelstütze & Sattel: XLC
Lenker: KCNC Rampant Flat 600mm
Griffe: Syntace moto
Laufräder: Shimano M765 Disc 6-Loch + Mavic EN321D + Sapim Race
Bremsen: Avid BB7 MTB 185mm (v+h)
Reifen: Maxxis Larsen TT 2.35 Draht 60aMP (Frühjahr/Sommer) | Conti Mountain King 2.4 (Herbst/Winter)
Kurbel: Shimano M590 + KSR
Schaltwerk: Shimano M592 Shadow
Kassette: Shimano HG-50
Kette: HG-53

Damit fahr ich jeden Tag und deswegen hats auch Schutzbleche (oh welch Graus!  ) dran. Und ne Klingel (Charlie, sehr laut)...


----------



## berchschorsch (4. April 2010)

Der Aufbaureihe nach...

Rahmen: 2Soulscycles 41.5
Gabel: Rock Shox Lyrik U-Turn
Bremse: Hope Mono M4
LRS: Hope Pro II/ Rohloff, Sapim Race, SPANK Subrosa
Schaltung: Rohloff
Lenker: Riser, Easton Monkey Lite DH/ Flat, Truvativ Stylo Worldcup
Kurbel: WeThePeople Stahl 36T
Vorbau: Thomson Elite X4
Kette: Halflink
Griffe: Lock On NC17 
Steuersatz: HOPE
Reifen: Maxxis Swampthing 2,5, Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,5, Conti Rubber Queen 2,4 je nach Wetter und Terrain
Sattelstütze: Roox S4.2
Sattel: Selle Italia Trans Am SLR

Rahmen: NS Society
Gabel: Manitou Nixon Super 145 
Bremse: HOPE X2
LRS: DT Onyx, DT Comp, DT 5.1
Kasette: Shimano XT
Schaltung: Sram X9 Trigger, X9 Schaltwerk, Shimano XT Umwerfer
Lenker: Syntace Lowriser 25,4
Vorbau: Syntace F139
Kurbel: Race Face Prodigy ISIS
Innenlager: Race Face ISIS
Griffe: Lock On
Steuersatz: HOPE
Reifen: Maxxis Larrsen TT 2,35, Schwalbe Fat Albert 2,35, Kenda K-Rad 2,3
Sattelstütze: Rotwild
Sattel: Terry

Rahmen: Specialized PITCH M
Gabel: Magura Wotan
Bremse: HOPE Tech V2
LRS: HOPE Pro II, DT Comp, Spank Subrosa
Kasette: Shimano XT
Schaltung: Shimano LX Umwerfer, SRAM X7 Schaltwerk, SRAM X9 Schaltwerk
Vorbau: Syntace F119
Kurbel: Shimano XT 36/22 Carbonbash
Griffe: Specialized Lock On
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Selle Italia Trans Am SLR
Steuersatz: FSA The Pig DH Pro
Lenker: Sunline V1 Lowriser
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger X4 Air
Reifen: Maxxis Ardent 2,4, Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,5, Conti Rubber Queen 2,4

Rahmen: GIANT AC2
Gabel: Rock Shox Totem Solo Air
Dämpfer: Manitou Swinger X4 Coil
Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt
Lenker: Amoeba Scud
Steuersatz: Cane Creek Semi integriert
Bremse: Shimano Saint
Griffe: Lock On
Schaltung: Shimano Hone Inverse Schaltwerk, Shimano Saint Trigger
Kasette: Shimano XT
Sattel: Specialized (PITCH)
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
LRS: Shimano Saint (v)/Hone (h), DT Comp, Ambrosio DH28
Reifen: Maxxis Swampthing 2,5, Schwalbe Muddy Mary 2,5

Rahmen: DMR Trailstar
Gabel: Identiti Rebate XL
Bremse: Fichtel & Sachs Rücktrittbremse
LRS: Fichtel & Sachs/ Bahnrad, DT Revolution, Mavic 521
Schaltung: Fichtel & Sachs Duomatic 102
Lenker: Corratec Flatbar 25,4 (1990) verlängert auf 710mm
Vorbau: Scott
Kurbel: Odyssey Twombolt, Alu KB 28T
Kette: Halflink
Sattelstütze: was günstiges da silber
Sattel: Selle Italia Filante
Refen: Maxxis Hookworm 2,5, Kenda K-Rad 2,3
Steuersatz: Cane Creek


Da fehlt sicher das ein oder andere Teil...


----------



## Unattached (5. April 2010)

Rahmen      Capic Elixir rot/weiß
Federgabel	Rock Shox Reba SL 100mm
Steuersatz	FSA Orbit Z

Naben	Sun Ringle Dirty Flea


Felgen	Sun Ringle DS1-XC Breite: 23,5 mm
Speichen	n/a

Spanner	Mountry Lite Axles OS


hinten	Schwalbe Racing Ralph  2,25
vorne	Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2,25

Schlauch	4*Schwalbe Nr. 14A

Felgenband	TESA Film

hinten	Avid Elixir CR 160mm PM
vorne	Avid Elixir CR 185mm PM

3Fach	Sram X0 3-Fach Trigger
9Fach	Sram X0 9-Fach Trigger

Kurbel	Shimano Deore SLX FC M-660
Innenlager	

Pedale	Look Quartz carbon

Umwerfer	Shimano Deore XT FD-M770

Schaltwerk	Sram X9 Midcage 2010

Kassette	Sram 980 11-32

Kette	Shimano HG-53

Lenker	Syntace Duraflite 2014
Vorbau	Syntace F139

Griffe	Deda Lenkerband

Sattel	Selle Italia SLR XP

Sattelstütze 31,6mm	KCNC Ti Pro Lite

Schaltzugaußenhülle	Shimano SIS Sp41 4mm außen 5m

Spacer	Xtasy Carbon-Spacer-Set  

Schaltzug 	Alligator coated

Schaltaußenzug Endkappe	Sp40

Kralle	Point RacingAnchor Kralle mit Carbon Deckel

Sattelklemme	Mortop SPC273


----------



## janisj (5. April 2010)

Rahmen: Rotwild Red One 2009/Rocco WC Air/Steuersatz Acros
Gabel: Marzocchi 66SL 2006 TFtuned (made in Italy )
Custom LRS: Mavic 727+ Hope2Pro+Sapim+Ardent+XT Kassette
Sitzdings: Gravity Dropper+Terry
Kurbel: SLX
Pedale: III Sudpin S-pro
Lenker: Reverse+LS Peaty+Vorbau RaceFace
Schaltung: XT
Bremse: Saint 2009
KF/BG: Blackspire Stinger+Raceface(rockring)
17.5kg


----------



## jojolintzi (5. April 2010)

Wieso hat sich noch niemand über den typen lustig gemacht der den Thread hier wieder ausgegraben hat??

Und mal ne ehrlich gemeinte Frage: Gibts auch leute die sich die ganzen Partlists durchschauen? Bitte melden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ST4LK3R (11. August 2010)

*wow* - super Maschine. Auch bauen...


----------



## Biebertaler (1. Januar 2011)

Hier mein Eigenbau, im Sommer 2010 komplett neu aufgebaut mit folgenden Teilen:

- Cannondale Rush 3 Alu Rahmen, Größe L, mit FOX RP2 Federbein mit Propedal Funktion, 110 mm Federweg
- LEFTY SPEED DLR 2 110, 110 mm Federweg einstellbare Zugstufe und Lockout
- Spinergy Xyclone Lefty  Vorderrad mit PBO Speichen, 23 mm geschweisste  Disc-Spezialfelge, CNC gefertige Nabenkörper aus hochfestem Aluminium   725 Gramm
- DT SWISS 4.2 Hinterrad mit HOPE PRO 2 Nabe und DT Speichen
- EASTON CNT Monkeylite Carbon Lenker 192 Gramm bei 680 mm Länge, stark, leicht und robust!!! 31,8er Aufnahme !!!
- Shimano XT Kurbel 22-32-44
- AVID JUICY ULTIMATE Bremsen mit Carbonhebel mit HOPE Disc Scheiben,  mit blau eloxierten Alu-Konsolen für besseren Kühlung !!! (180mm vorne  und 160 mm hinte)
- SRAM X.9 3x9 Schalthebel mit MATCHMAKER Aufnahme für Avid Bremsen
- SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk / LX Umwerfer
- Selle Italia SLR Sattel mit CrMo Gestell 220 Gramm
- Cannondale Fire Sattelstütze 27,2x350 mm
- CANNONDALE SI Vorbau, SI Steuersatz
- Continental Mountain King 26 x 2.2
- Gesamtgewicht 11,2 KG





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## wildbiker (1. Januar 2011)

Rahmen--------------Nicolai Helius CC schwarz elox, Größe M 
Gabel    Rock---------Shox Revelation SL 426 Air U-Turn 120-150mm PopLoc  
Dämpfer--------------DT Swiss 210L, FW 147
Steuersatz-----------Syncros Steuersatz Race FR1 A-Head 
Ahead-Kappe---------Syntace Litecap Ahead-Kappe 
Spacer---------------Hope gold 
Vorbau---------------Thomson Elite X4, 70mm; 31.8 
Lenker--------------- Truvativ Stylo Team Riserbar 31.8 
Lenkergriffe-----------Specialized BG MTB Grip 
Sattelklemme----------Hope gold QR, 34,9 
Sattelstütze-----------Thomson Elite, 367 mm; 31,6 
Sattel-----------------Selle Italia Genuine Gel Signo 
Spannachsen----------Hope gold 
Felgenband------------Schwalbe 
Schläuche-------------Continental 
Reifen vo./hi.----------Continental Mountain King 26 x 2.2, faltbar  
Felgen-----------------DT Swiss XR 400 Disc, schwarz, 32 Loch  
Naben-----------------DT Swiss 370 Disc (6-Loch), 32 Loch 
Speichen--------------DT Champion 2 mm, schwarz  
Nippel-----------------DT Pro lock, schwarz  
Innenlager-------------Race Face X-Type Innenlager 
Kurbeln----------------Race Face Evolve XC 
Pedale-----------------Eggbeater SL oder Flat
Kassette---------------SRAM PG 970, 11-32, 9-fach 
Verschlussring----------SRAM 
Kette------------------Shimano HG, 9-fach 
Schaltgriffe------------SRAM X.9 ESP 2005 
Schaltwerk-------------SRAM X.9 2005 
Umwerfer---------------SRAM X.Gen 34.9 (2005)
Schalt/Bremszüge-------Jagwire schwarz 
Bremshebel    ----------Avid Alu 
Vorderbremse----------Avid Elixier CR, 185mm 
Hinterbremse-----------Avid Elixier CR, 185mm


----------



## at021971 (5. Januar 2011)

Rahmen:...................... Rotwild R.GT1
Steuersatz:...................Rotwild RHS 2
Schnellspanner:............. Rotwild Seatclamp 
Vorbau:........................Rotwild S120 AL2041
Lenker:........................ Rotwild B160 Carbon Low Rizer
Sattelstütze:.................Rotwild P180 Carbon
Kettenstrebenschutz:......Rotwild Chainstay Protection
Flaschenhalter:..............Rotwild Shuttle Cage
Spacer:........................Procraft Carbon
Gabel:..........................Fox Talas 32 140 RLC
Dämpfer:......................Fox RP23 ProPedal
Griffe:..........................Ergon GE1-S -> geändert auf: Ergon GA1-L
Sattel:.........................Selle Italia Genuine Gel -> geändert auf: Fi'zi:k Aliante Carbon mit Carbon Inserts
Schalthebel:.................Shimano XT RapidFire Plus SL-M770
Umwerfer:....................Shimano XT FD-M771
Scahltwerk:..................Shimano XTR Shadow RD-M972-SGS Carbon
Pedale:........................Shimano XTR PD-M970
Kette:.........................Shimano XT CN-HG93
Kurbel:.........................Truvativ Noir 3.3 Team
Innenlager:...................Truvativ GXP Team
Kassette:.....................SRAM PG-990 II
Schaltzüge:..................Gore RideOn Sealed Low Friction
Bremse:.......................Magura Marta SL 180/180 
Bremsscheiben:.............Magura Ventidisc 180 mm
Laufräder:....................DT Swiss Tricon XM1550
Schnellspanner:.............DT Swiss RWS Thru Bolt 9 + 10 mm
Reifen:........................Continental Mountain King 2.2 -> geändert auf Schwalbe Racing Ralph
Schläuche:..................Schwalbe SV13 -> geändert auf Schwalbe SV14










Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Igelei (5. Januar 2011)

Letzten Winter als Rad für schlechtes Wetter aufgebaut.

Rahmen - Wheeler eagle 10 Alu
Steuersatz - Strongleight
Sattelklemme - im Rahmen integriert
Gabel - Fox F32RLC, 120mm Federweg
Vorbau - FSA OS190
Lenker - FSA XC190
Bremsen - Magura Marta 180mm/160mm
Sattelstütze - Con-tec Carbon
Sattel - Selle Italia SLR
Schaltung - Rohloff Speedhub
Schaltgriff - Rohloff Drehgriff
Kettenspanner - Rohloff
Kette- Shimano HG93
Kurbel - Afterburner mit einem Blatt
Innenlager - FSA Megaexo
Felgen - Mavic XM819 tubeless
Naben und Schnellspanner - DT Swiss vorne, Rohloff hinten
Reifen - Conti Race King
Griffe - Ergon GC2
Pedale - Shimano XT
Flaschenhalter - topeak mono cage cx


----------



## Tyronhh (23. April 2011)

*Aufbau 08/2010 *

Rahmen: DaBomb XLR8´99 oder ´00

Rahmen-Farbe: Aeroflot Silber´07  (dickes Danke an die Lacker eines 
namhaften Flugzeugbauers aus Hamburg!/ Flugzeuglack hat eine viel höhere Dehnbarkeit, ergo Steinschlag war einmal! Endgeil!) 

Gabel: Dirt Jumper2 08 oder 09 kein Plan (wo ist der unterschied??)

Steuersatz: FSA - Pig DH Pro Steuersatz 2010

Innenlager: Truvativ DH 118mm 2010

Naben:
VR: DT Swiss Onyx disc 20mm
HR: DT Swiss Onyx disc

Felgen: (VR/HR)DT Swiss E530

Reifen: SweetskinZ Scorch 2.1

Vorbau: Truvativ Hussefelt

Lenker: Truvativ Stylo SL

Griffe: Race Face ´99

Sattelstütze: Tattoo 

Sattel: Tioga DH 

Bremsen: Hayes HFX nine (Super kacke!)

Bremshebel: Hayes HFX nine

Schalthebel: Shimano XT´99

Schaltwerk: XT 2010

Umwerfer: N/A 

Kurbel: Truvativ Hussefelt (Isis Drive ´00)

Kettenführung: Blackspire DS-1

Pedale: Wellgo BMX Platform pedale mit MTB Achsen  ´99 (Super leichtgängig!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jbnk03 (24. April 2011)

Mein Stadtbike:

Rahmen: Trek 3900 22,5 " (2005/2006)

Gabel: Manitou Drake Super Air 100 mm

Steuersatz: VP

Laufradsatz: Shimano WH-M 505

Reifen: IRC Mythos XC II 2.1

Lenker: Pro CC Carbon

Vorbau: Syncros 160 mm (noch einer von den Guten!)

Sattelstütze: Pro Vibe Carbon

Griffe: UMF Jelly

Kurbel: FSA Gamma Drive

Pedale: Procraft MTB Pro

Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX

Umwerfer: Shimano XT

Kassette: Shimano HG-61 (glaub ich )

Kette: Shimano HG-53

Bremsen: Shimano Saint 800er 160er Scheiben CL

Schalt-/Bremshebel: Shimano Saint 800er


----------



## thrillseeker (5. August 2015)

*Mein erstes richtiges MTB:*

_GT Zaskar 1992_

*Rahmen: *GT Zaskar 20"
*Gabel:* Rock Shox Mag 21
*Steuersatz: *Shimano Deore XT
*Vorbau:* Kalloy
*Lenker: *Specialized
*Griffe: *Yeti
*Laufräder *(selbst eingespeicht):
-- *Naben:* Bullseye (rot-gelb-grün)
-- *Felgen: *Campagnolo Stheno
-- *Speichen:* Hoshispokes (Japan)
-- *Nippel: *DT
*Reifen:* ursprünglich Onza Racing Porcs, später Ritchey Z-Max und Klein Death Grip, aktuell Schwalbe Kojak Slicks
*Schaltwerk und Umwerfer:* Shimano Deore XT (kurzer Käfig)
*Kassette: *Marchisio Schraubkassette
*Kette:* Rohloff S-L-T 99
*Kurbeln: *Ursprünglich Gary Fisher (Made by Sugino), jetzt zeitgenössische XT
*Pedale: *GT Platform
*Innenlager: *"BSA Schweinfurt" (No-Name-Teil, läuft wartungsfrei ohne Probleme seit 23 Jahren)
*Bremsen vorne: *Shimano Deore DX Cantilever
*Bremsen hinten:* Shimano Deore U-Brake
*Bremshebel:* Shimano Deore XT
*Schalthebel:* Shimano Deore DX Daumenschalter
*Sattelstütze:* Shimano XTR
*Sattel:* Flite Titanium (mittlerweile der vierte seit 1992)


----------



## fone (5. August 2015)

2013: Reste-Rampant:

Rahmen: Banshee Rampant long, silber, 2013, Fox RP2
Gabel: Rock Shox Sektor RL U-Turn, 1 1/8 Steerer
Steuersatz: Cane Creek 40 tapered-1 1/8
Lenker: Truvativ Holzfeller
Vorbau: Thomson 4X 50mm
Griffe: ODI Rogue
Bremse: Shimano Deore 596
Bremsscheiben: Aligator Windcutter
Kurbel: Shimano Saint M800
Kasette: Shimano 9-fach 11-36 (Deore glaub ich)
Kettenführung: Shaman Drake light
Laufräder: Superstar mit Alex Rims Supra 30
Reifen: Continental Mountainking 2.4
Schaltwerk: Shimano SLX 9fach
Sattel: WTB Devo
Sattelstütze: Specialized Demo
Pedale: DMR Vault




2006/7: Demo 9

Rahmen: Demo 9  2004, Manitou Swinger 6
Gabel: Marzocchi 888 RX2C 2006
Steuersatz: Acros DH
Vorbau: Syntace 60mm 
Lenker: NC-17 DH 25,4 
Griffe: Spank Nachbau
Bremse: Formula Oro Bianco 203
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve DH
Führung: MRP System 2 WC
Laufräder: Mavic 729 auf Sun Ringle Abbah 150 / Hope pro 2
Reifen: Michelin DH24
Stütze: Thomson Elite
Sattel: Selle Italia NT1
Kassette: 105er
Schaltwerk: Shiamno XT
Pedale: Shimano DX MX30


----------



## wildbiker (5. August 2015)

Rahmen: Ion16 650B 2015
Gabel: Rock Shox Pike
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Monarch RC3 plus
Steuersatz: Reset Flatstack
Lenker: Answer Pro Taper 
Vorbau: Hope DH
Griffe: Ergon GA 1 evo 
Bremse: Hope Tech3 E4 Evo rot
Bremsscheiben: Hope
Kurbel: Sram XX1
Innenlager: Reset Gxp
Kassette: Sram X1
Kette: Sram PC1 X1
Kettenführung: MRP Amg alloy
Laufräder: Spank Spike Race Evo
Reifen: Continental TrailKing 2.4 
Schaltwerk: Sram X01
Sattel: Ergon SME Pro Enduro
Sattelstütze: Thomson Elite
Pedale: Specialized Flat


----------



## simbalino (5. August 2015)

hey hier bin ich ja richtig xd
also ich habe mir ein folgendes rad zusmamen gebaut

rahmen:gebrauchter prince mtb ramen also irgendwas Baumarkt mäsiges glaube ist nicht viel wert
schwarz lackiert mit diversen Aufklebern unteranderm ein Dresden panoramme auf beiden seiten
gabel:rock shox reba rl mit lenker lockout
lenker:78 cm neongrün von einer mir gerade nicht bekanten marke ... sieht aber geil aus
bremse:shimano zee(für hintere bremse benötigte ich noch eine so genannte break Therapie)
Schalthebel:shimano deore
Computer: irgend ein billig teil xd
umwerfer:shimano deore
kurbekgarnitur: schimano m371 (ich brauchte was mit 4 kant da das tretlager noch in takt war und es sich wol kaum gelohnt hätte dies zu tauschen )
kette: schimano cn-hg 74 slx 10 fach mit kmc kettenschloss
Schaltwerk:shimano deore xt rd m 786 shadow plus aber das umlenkröllchen habe ich aus einer deore genommen nur so funktioniert das wie ich will
kasette :
pedale:alu mtb pedale
Rücklicht:b+m ixxi
frontlicht: mts Sport 2800 mit go pro lenker halterung damit keiner das licht einfach klauen kann deswegen musste es verschraubt werden
schloss:abus bordo basig 5900
lenkergriffe:carver irgendwas
Laufräder:rigida Taurus 19 Disc 26 zoll (achsen gegen pit locks ausgetauscht)
lenkervorbau:irgendein günstiger alu vorbau
dämpfer hinten: rock shox Monarch
Name des rades:simba prince


alles im allen ein rad welches ziemlich ... bescheiden fährt xd aber das liegt an diesem bescheuerten rahmen die Geometrie ist komplet für n arsch selbst ich als kleiner mensch empfinde es als zu klein nicht weis es zu niedrig wäre eher ist es viel zu kruz wenn ich schon fast mit die knie am leker stosse ist das wirklich komisch ... auserdem liegt das tretlager viel zu weit oben womit aich die pedale weit nach oben rutschen ... kein schönes fahr gefühl . der dämper ist auserdem zu lang aber so einen kurzen wie da original verbaut war habe ich nirgends gefunden deswegen diet es auch ein wenig verschoben aus nie wieder versuche ich ein Baumarkt rad so umzugestalten reine geldverschwenung dan kauf ich mir lieber vorher n ordentlichen rahmen


----------



## RetroRider (5. August 2015)

Ui, ein Selbstbaubikes-Thread. 
Ich glaub auch nicht daß sich Jemand die Teilelisten durchliest, aber Bilder können ja nicht schaden:


----------



## Deleted 217350 (6. August 2015)

Bilder hab' ich auch - sogar ein ähnliches Ratt gebaut  .


----------



## RetroRider (27. August 2015)

Abragroll schrieb:


> Bilder hab' ich auch - sogar ein ähnliches Ratt gebaut  .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nicht schlecht. Mit dem kleineren Rahmen sieht's sogar noch besser aus. Die dicken Reifen in Kombination mit den dünnen Stahlrohren haben auch was.
Aber mal was anderes: Sitzt der Ardent eigentlich sicher? Ich hatte mal den 2.4er Advantage, und der ist beim Bremsen immer auf der Felge gewandert und hat irgendwann den Schlauch vom Ventil abgerissen. Gleiches Problem beim 2.25er Crossmark. Irgendwie vertraue ich Maxxis bei Faltreifen nicht mehr...


----------



## Deleted 217350 (27. August 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Nicht schlecht. Mit dem kleineren Rahmen sieht's sogar noch besser aus. Die dicken Reifen in Kombination mit den dünnen Stahlrohren haben auch was.
> Aber mal was anderes: Sitzt der Ardent eigentlich sicher? Ich hatte mal den 2.4er Advantage, und der ist beim Bremsen immer auf der Felge gewandert und hat irgendwann den Schlauch vom Ventil abgerissen. Gleiches Problem beim 2.25er Crossmark. Irgendwie vertraue ich Maxxis bei Faltreifen nicht mehr...



... ich war genau zwischen dem größeren und dem kleineren Rahmen. Habe mich dann aufgrund der anderen Geometrie für den kleineren entschieden.
Wenn beide gleich ausgesehen hätten, hätte ich den größeren genommen.

Ich fahre den Ardent 2.6 auf Mavic EX721. Die hat eine etwas breitere Maulweite...28mm glaube ich... bisher rutscht nichts.
Auf dem Reifen steht von "30 bis irgenwas PSI" und ich fahre meist mit 40 PSI, was recht viel ist. Vielleicht liegt es also auch am höheren Druck, dass nichts rutscht.


----------



## Leuchtentrager (30. August 2015)

.​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 217350 (30. August 2015)

... wie auch immer  .


----------



## RetroRider (30. August 2015)

Mir wär der Druck in so nem fetten Reifen zu viel.

Übrigens, das:


at021971 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> [...]


geht noch besser:


----------



## memphis35 (30. August 2015)

Aber auch schlampiger


----------



## dickerbert (30. August 2015)

Ein non-tapered Gabelschaft und eine X.9 Kurbel in Rot. Der Aufbau muss aus der Steinzeit sein! Wenn du einen Tipp hast, wo es die rote Kurbel noch gibt, immer her damit!


----------



## Bench (30. August 2015)

memphis35 schrieb:


> Aber auch schlampiger


----------



## RetroRider (30. August 2015)

Ich meinte ja den Grad der Zerlegung in Einzelteile. Da bin ich nach wie vor unübertroffen. *schulterklopf*

Mal wieder was zum Thema:



War zwar mal ein Komplettbike, aber inzwischen ist nicht mal mehr der Steuersatz oder die Sattelklemme original.


----------



## Bench (30. August 2015)

Na denn...

Die beiden hab ich auch selbst aufgebaut


----------



## Deleted 217350 (31. August 2015)

RetroRider schrieb:


> Mir wär der Druck in so nem fetten Reifen zu viel.



Mir ist er zumindest nicht zu wenig  .

Wie viel Druck würdest du reintun bzw. empfehlen?


----------



## RetroRider (31. August 2015)

Eine alte Faustformel lautet: Durchschlag + 0,1 bar
Ich brauch nie mehr als 2 bar. Den Druck mache ich wirklich nur vom Durchschlagrisiko abhängig. Bei unspektakulärer Fahrweise kommt dann halt wenig Druck raus. Wenn's gut rollen soll, nehme ich hinten einen Reifen mit wenig Walkwiderstand (z.B. X-King mit Racesport-Karkasse). Die dünnwandigen Reifen brauchen dann bei mir so ca. 1,8 bar.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

